# Samsung 2x4Gb Low Voltage DDR3 1600 kit (OCing to 2400+) Discussion



## Reefa_Madness

Just in case any one is interested, there is a thread with info on this ram that has been active for about 6 weeks over at XS.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.


----------



## trumpet-205

People should get this RAM. Absolutely a beast.

Keep in mind it charges around $5 shipping.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Just in case any one is interested, there is a thread with info on this ram that has been active for about 6 weeks over at XS.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.


Thanks for the link. I think these are very promising, and show a really good outlook for 30nm modules.

Here is a decent post from the thread:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.&p=5015778&viewfull=1#post5015778
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Nub;5015778*
> I have been playing around with this memory a little more. Im unable to boot with c8 at 1866 or above using 16gb, but so far they will do 1600mhz 8-8-8 at 1.35v, stock voltage, 1866 9-9-9, 2000 9-9-9 1.4v, 2133 10-10-10 1.38v, and 2400 11-11-11 1.53v. Have been using mostly HyperPI to test.
> 
> HyperPi at 2133 1.38v set in bios.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Kokin

Thanks for sharing the deal! I went ahead and bought it since I'm having problems with BF3 when I use Crossfire mode. My 4GB of RAM doesn't seem to cut it anymore when Crossfire is enabled. +rep derp can't rep.


----------



## SimpleTech

Cheaper if you go through Circuit City or TigerDirect's website. Shipping starts at $2.29.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1153188&sku=S204-1020

If you order more than $100 and pay with a Visa card, you get $10 cashback.

http://usa.visa.com/personal/discounts/detail/TigerDirect.com_7_F11/vro_details.jsp?offerName=TigerDirect.com_7_F11&offerId=35039&pageId=197

Also, don't forget 4% Fatwallet cashback.









http://www.fatwallet.com/TigerDirect-coupons


----------



## Velathawen

Just when i wanted to pull the trigger on a bit more ram, nice find!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> People should get this RAM. Absolutely a beast.
> Keep in mind it charges around $5 shipping.


lol not me, i gots prime!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Cheaper if you go through Circuit City or TigerDirect's website. Shipping starts at $2.29.
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1153188&sku=S204-1020
> If you order more than $100 and pay with a Visa card, you get $10 cashback.
> http://usa.visa.com/personal/discounts/detail/TigerDirect.com_7_F11/vro_details.jsp?offerName=TigerDirect.com_7_F11&offerId=35039&pageId=197
> Also, don't forget 4% Fatwallet cashback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fatwallet.com/TigerDirect-coupons


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> lol not me, i gots prime!


I have prime as well, but still had to pay $5.25 to ship 3 kits. Not bad though... I'll compare them to my 24Gb RipJaw DDR3 1600 cas 8 kit.


----------



## Riou

Oh these are the half-height low profile ones that used to be really expensive. Good for X79 platform.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> lol not me, i gots prime!


Prime only covers shipping from Amazon warehouse. This is sold under CircuitCity.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Oh these are the half-height low profile ones that used to be really expensive. Good for X79 platform.


I want to be able to still use these when IB-E comes out. That is the upgrade I've been holding out for...


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I have prime as well, but still had to pay $5.25 to ship 3 kits. Not bad though... I'll compare them to my 24Gb RipJaw DDR3 1600 cas 8 kit.


Look at the other options on the right...amazon themselves is selling the 2x4gb kit for 47.57, and you can get your prime on









I have prime as well and really tempted to snag these for the wife's build...


----------



## rdfloyd

I've been looking for a 2x4GB kit to replace my XMS3 (4GB isn't cutting it) kit. Even if I don't OC the RAM, would it be worth it to buy these sticks?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saiyanzzrage*
> 
> Look at the other options on the right...amazon themselves is selling the 2x4gb kit for 47.57, and you can get your prime on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have prime as well and really tempted to snag these for the wife's build...


The shipping isn't actually too bad, and was a better deal. I would be paying the newegg price (which also has free shipping), and paying $142.71 vs the $124.69 I paid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I've been looking for a 2x4GB kit to replace my XMS3 (4GB isn't cutting it) kit. Even if I don't OC the RAM, would it be worth it to buy these sticks?


I think so. The 2x4Gb kits have been going back up in price since December (used to be $29.99 a kit). These look like a great deal, even for DDR3 1600. Compare them to the Newegg DDR3 1600 kits:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600006069%20600006127&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&Order=PRICE&PageSize=20


----------



## Velathawen

Just placed my order. Since when did TX have tax on Amazon? o.o


----------



## appleg33k85

They also have them at Microcenter for the same price







(of course you have to pay tax, but its cheaper than shipping if you're already going there)

I think I'm going to pick up a set to put in my NAS build (switching to an 1155 NAS to properly run ZFS) should shave off a few V's


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I think so. The 2x4Gb kits have been going back up in price since December (used to be $29.99 a kit). These look like a great deal, even for DDR3 1600.


The CAS rating is what scares me. I guess with a bump to 1.5V, I should be able to hit at least CAS9?


----------



## appleg33k85

People are showing 2000MHz 9-9-9-24-1t @ 1.55 V with some hitting 2400MHz at 11-11-11-28


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I've been looking for a 2x4GB kit to replace my XMS3 (4GB isn't cutting it) kit. Even if I don't OC the RAM, would it be worth it to buy these sticks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> The CAS rating is what scares me. I guess with a bump to 1.5V, I should be able to hit at least CAS9?


Sorry yeah, forgot to mention that. These seem to do well at 1.45v and higher with tighter timings. So they should run cas 9 timings without a problem. I won't know first hand though until I test them.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> The CAS rating is what scares me. I guess with a bump to 1.5V, I should be able to hit at least CAS9?


The CAS rating is too conservative. Look at the review. They did 10-10-10-28 1T DDR3-2133 @ 1.5 V.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Sorry yeah, forgot to mention that. These seem to do well at 1.45v and higher with tighter timings. So they should run cas 9 timings without a problem. I won't know first hand though until I test them.


Ok. I might try to hold off until someone here on OCN can give a small review. I'd REP if possible!


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Ok. I might try to hold off until someone here on OCN can give a small review. I'd REP if possible!


I'll PM you and let you know how they do.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Ok. I might try to hold off until someone here on OCN can give a small review. I'd REP if possible!


I just became a sucker and bought 2 sets from Tigerdirect (free shipping over $50). I'll let you know my experience and decide whether to keep them or to resell them.


----------



## bom

Here is a little review of the ram:
I got two pairs of it and did a quick and dirty boot for 1830MHz 8-9-8-24-1T at 1.63V. Booted easily and ran into no problems. Haven't had much time ,but got through 10 minutes of prime easily and about to do some runs of IBT to confirm stability and will post results.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233200


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bom*
> 
> Here is a little review of the ram:
> I got two pairs of it and did a quick and dirty boot for 1830MHz 8-9-8-24-1T at 1.63V. Booted easily and ran into no problems. Haven't had much time ,but got through 10 minutes of prime easily and about to do some runs of IBT to confirm stability and will post results.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2233200


When you have more time, try to see how low the voltage can go.


----------



## bom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> When you have more time, try to see how low the voltage can go.


Okay here is an update, got it to 1830MHz 8-8-8-24-1T @1.6V (untested but booted with ease). The ram refused to boot at 2200MHz 10-10-10-27-1T at 1.65V, and 2133MHz 10-10-10-27-1T at 1.65V. I don't think the ram likes voltages above 1.6V.

UPDATE:

Here is my mini-review based on my experience with the ram so far:
Okay it seems like this ram doesn't like very high voltage around 1.58+ most likely due to no heatsinks and such and probably wasn't made to take much voltage. The ram didn't like CL8 on anything above 1600MHz. Would not boot at 1.65V 2200/2133MHz 10-10-10-27 for me.

I have gotten it stable so far at 1830MHz 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.51V and passed 10 mins of prime95 so far.


----------



## raclimja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bom*
> 
> Okay here is an update, got it to 1830MHz 8-8-8-24-1T @1.6V (untested but booted with ease). The ram refused to boot at 2200MHz 10-10-10-27-1T at 1.65V, and 2133MHz 10-10-10-27-1T at 1.65V. I don't think the ram likes voltages above 1.6V.
> UPDATE:
> Here is my mini-review based on my experience with the ram so far:
> Okay it seems like this ram doesn't like very high voltage around 1.58+ most likely due to no heatsinks and such and probably wasn't made to take much voltage. The ram didn't like CL8 on anything above 1600MHz. Would not boot at 1.65V 2200/2133MHz 10-10-10-27 for me.
> I have gotten it stable so far at 1830MHz 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.51V and passed 10 mins of prime95 so far.


lol

there goes your "2200" ram


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> lol
> there goes your "2200" ram


Keep in mind he is pushing 2 kits and not just one. Second, not all kits OC the same.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> lol
> there goes your "2200" ram


The people who were able to get it to 2000-2200 were on the SB platform, so that might be why. These are still a great deal for the price, a lot of the sub-$40-$50 RAM from Newegg don't overclock much past their rated speed/timings.

I've been holding out on upgrading my RAM so I could buy the rest of my WCing parts, but this seems like the perfect kit for me. I'm not trying to hit high clocks, but achieve lower timings and if it can do CAS8 at 1600mhz with 1.5v, it's already better than the other RAM at this price range. With my current RAM, it's CAS7 at 1600mhz, but the stock voltage is 1.95V, so it's going to be nice for my IMC and motherboard to be dealing with less voltage.


----------



## LukaTCE

Would this fit on this ram ? a little cut it off in bottom ?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Would this fit on this ram ? a little cut it off in bottom ?


What are you referring to? These RAM go into the same DDR3 RAM slots as normal height RAM do.


----------



## LukaTCE

Sry i forgot link http://www.dealextreme.com/p/memory-heat-spreader-4759


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Sry i forgot link http://www.dealextreme.com/p/memory-heat-spreader-4759


Probably not worth waiting the 2-3 weeks it takes for DX to ship and cutting part of the heatsink to work with the RAM. You might find better results just having a fan blow air directly to the RAM if you plan to overvolt past 1.6V.


----------



## Kauke

Quote:


> Capable of 2500MHz on x79


From: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.

You should correct your title


----------



## RagingAzn628

Holy crap is that stable?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=41.756249,-72.712575
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CL3P20

Good RAM for X79 it seems with the latency and speed limits... poor choice for SB or older though. I would like to see some high volt testing... pushing +1.8v and trying to lower CAS.


----------



## mam72

If Ivy Bridge supports ram clocks up to 2800, does than mean that there will be ram coming out soon that is rated at around those speeds?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Good RAM for X79 it seems with the latency and speed limits... poor choice for SB or older though. I would like to see some high volt testing... pushing +1.8v and trying to lower CAS.


Here is 2200 in a P67 setup (limited by CPU... Apparently only the ES chips have the 2400 divider for the ram):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andressergio;5028287*
> this is my comparison
> 
> *samsung 4x4GB at 2200 10-10-10-30 1T*


Here is post stating a few linX runs were psissible, but not quite stable at 2400 on a Rampage III Extreme X58. So there is some mileage to be had with an X58 platform:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needforspeed;5027648*
> I tried these out as well on my R3E, I did manage 2400Mhz... 11,11,11,28 , had to run dimms at 1.6v though, I ran a couple or Linx runs ok. but not really stable
> 
> I just used 2 sticks, to see if I could get a boost on the latency while getting 8 gig over the tri 6 gig.
> 
> In the end I didnt see any real performance gain overall over my current set up, I guess cos i could not get timing tight enough so went back to the corsairs ..
> 
> I tried 2133/ 2175 on 10,10,10 .. 1.5v.. but again.. performance not great, I can get 2133 8,8,8 24 with the corsairs.. but even these timings are slightly less performance than the tighter 7,7,7,20 .


----------



## rdfloyd

Went ahead and bought a set of these to test them out. We'll see how they fair.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Went ahead and bought a set of these to test them out. We'll see how they fair.


We'll see? LOL, they will blow your mind!


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> We'll see? LOL, they will blow your mind!


I'm always skeptical with promises made for electronics.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> I'm always skeptical with promises made for electronics.


It literally raised my 3Dmark 11 Performance score 1k points from 20333 (1600) to 21133 (2133).


----------



## ali7up

I have 2 sets reserved at MC. Maybe some one will post a review here on how well they work with SB before i buy them.


----------



## RagingAzn628

I bought these spreaders:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119017

and these fans:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835236002

You guys think they will help with OC?


----------



## ericeod

I picked up a 4th set to be ready for 2011 when I upgrade. I want to upgrade in the next 3 months to 2011 and i7 3820... Then IB-E.


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I picked up a 4th set to be ready for 2011 when I upgrade. I want to upgrade in the next 3 months to 2011 and i7 3820... Then IB-E.


it's 2012 already man get withe times~~!!

lol jk ;p


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I picked up a 4th set to be ready for 2011 when I upgrade. I want to upgrade in the next 3 months to 2011 and i7 3820... Then IB-E.


32 GB of RAM? Mind blowing!

What MB will you pair it up with?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*
> 
> it's 2012 already man get withe times~~!!
> lol jk ;p


Ha ha, my 980x and 5970 has lasted me a long time. Getting married really put a damper on my upgrading plans...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> 32 GB of RAM? Mind blowing!
> What MB will you pair it up with?


With the price of ram, why not! I'm planning on creatin a Ram Drive scratch disk for Photoshop.

As for motherboards, I've just started researching. I like ASROCK (ASUS Spin-off Pegatron division) With their high end line. I've got some time though to see if the X79 matures a little over the next 3 months.


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Ha ha, my 980x and 5970 has lasted me a long time. Getting married really put a damper on my upgrading plans...


Her Diamond Ring
Your Sandy Bridge


----------



## tsm106

Well I can confirm these run in 16gb form on 1155 no problems.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*
> 
> I bought these spreaders:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119017
> and these fans:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835236002
> You guys think they will help with OC?


The fans will help, though the heatspreaders may not fit. Let us know if they do fit if you get them.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Will i get a performance increase if i upgrade from my DDR3-1600 CL9?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Will i get a performance increase if i upgrade from my DDR3-1600 CL9?


you will not notice it unless your superhuman.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> you will not notice it unless your superhuman.


I like this answer lol.

You'll only see a difference in benches, ie. epeen.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do you think this kit can do 1600 CL6?


----------



## KaMeNoS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do you think this kit can do 1600 CL6?


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.&p=5016911&viewfull=1#post5016911


----------



## Mike-IRL

I wish they'd bring this to a supplier I can order from, it's insanely good value for what you get.
If anyone knows somewhere I can buy these in Europe for less than €50 shipped to Ireland, PM me.









Edit: Got a kit


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingAzn628*
> 
> Her Diamond Ring
> Your Sandy Bridge


Lol, I got her a nice ring, proposed in Paris and got her a nice wedding. None of that got me a nice upgrade... Such is the life of a married PC enthusiast...


----------



## xoleras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Will i get a performance increase if i upgrade from my DDR3-1600 CL9?


to give a more concise answer:

Possibly. Better memory facilitates bclk overclocking better, for example if I use a 103 mhz bclk and my ram can't handle anything about DDR3-1600, the overclock fails.

While you won't notice a difference if you simply drop the memory in, it is nice to have for bclk overclocking. Some memory is really fussy about it.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Well I can confirm these run in 16gb form on 1155 no problems.


What's setting did you run? Im thinking about returning my corsair vengeance low profile and getting these for my 2600k.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ali7up*
> 
> What's setting did you run? Im thinking about returning my corsair vengeance low profile and getting these for my 2600k.


[email protected],10,10,28,1t and the best part at 1.5v lol. It's passed 3dmark and all the rest of the benches too.


----------



## clutch22

Hmm...anyone with an X58 want to buy 3 kits and split them? 

*nm, found someone to split with*


----------



## Coolwaters

can't wait for the 8gb version to come out.


----------



## blaze0079

so tempted to get 16gb of this


----------



## youra6

So tempted...


----------



## Ocnewb

I think i will grab one set to replace my white corsair lp. This set actually looks better with the asrock z68 extreme4 gen3 than the white corsair.


----------



## ericeod

See this post at XS for a screenshot:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.&p=5049162&viewfull=1#post5049162
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needforspeed;5049162*
> These Samsung are great fun.. for low cost Ram.. now at... (correction..) 2500mhz (timings not bad)..
> 
> running at 1.59 V Dimms .. for 2400mhz
> running at 1.65 V Dimms .. for 2500mhz
> 
> ... now to refine the settings


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> See this post at XS for a screenshot:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.&p=5049162&viewfull=1#post5049162
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *needforspeed;5049162*
> These Samsung are great fun.. for low cost Ram.. now at... (correction..) 2500mhz (timings not bad)..
> running at 1.59 V Dimms .. for 2400mhz
> running at 1.65 V Dimms .. for 2500mhz
> ... now to refine the settings
Click to expand...


----------



## Ocnewb

Ordered 8GB, i like the look of it.


----------



## roskof

I've been trying to ignore this thread but I finally caved in and pulled the trigger. Shipping was free for me at Tigerdirect BTW.


----------



## sti-06

Can I buy 2 sets and run 3x4gb with my i950?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Keep in mind he is pushing 2 kits and not just one. Second, not all kits OC the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> The people who were able to get it to 2000-2200 were on the SB platform, so that might be why. These are still a great deal for the price, a lot of the sub-$40-$50 RAM from Newegg don't overclock much past their rated speed/timings.
> I've been holding out on upgrading my RAM so I could buy the rest of my WCing parts, but this seems like the perfect kit for me. I'm not trying to hit high clocks, but achieve lower timings and if it can do CAS8 at 1600mhz with 1.5v, it's already better than the other RAM at this price range. With my current RAM, it's CAS7 at 1600mhz, but the stock voltage is 1.95V, so it's going to be nice for my IMC and motherboard to be dealing with less voltage.


Yep, I'm running 2133 10/10/10/28/1t @ 16gbs on sb no prob. I'm gonna see if I can run 2400 if I can keep the voltage low enough.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yep, I'm running 2133 10/10/10/28/1t @ 16gbs on sb no prob. I'm gonna see if I can run 2400 if I can keep the voltage low enough.


Does you motherboard support speed beyond 2133?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Does you motherboard support speed beyond 2133?


I dunno lol, but the bios option is there, so it must, it must dammit! Seriously though, I doubt it cuz do these imc have the required divider even?


----------



## SimpleTech

You're going to have to adjust the BCLK in order to get 2200.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I dunno lol, but the bios option is there, so it must, it must dammit! Seriously though, I doubt it cuz do these imc have the required divider even?


Looking at ASUS website, it doesn't mention speed beyond 2133.
Quote:


> 4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 2133(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 Hz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
> Dual Channel Memory Architecture
> * Refer to www.asus.com or user manual for the Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).
> * Due to CPU behavior, DDR3 2200/2000/1800 MHz memory module will run at DDR3 2133/1866/1600 MHz frequency as default.


----------



## ericeod

Only some of the ES SB chips supported the 2400 ram speed strap. There is some discussion on XS about this in their Samsung ram thread (around page 5 I believe):
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.&p=5027875#post5027875
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex-Ro;5027873*
> 2400 divider works only on 1% of SB cpu's and on some ES.So it's not the board to blame it's the cpu.Go test 2133 9-10-10,how much v will require?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don_Dan;5027875*
> SB Engineering Samples had the 2400 divider as well, it's still left in the BIOS but it doesn't work with retail CPUs.


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti-06*
> 
> Can I buy 2 sets and run 3x4gb with my i950?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sti-06*


Yes you can. You can also run all 16Gb with little to no hit in performance (depending on task) on a tri-channel system.


----------



## sti-06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Yes you can. You can also run all 16Gb with little to no hit in performance (depending on task) on a tri-channel system.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yep, I'm running 2133 10/10/10/28/1t @ 16gbs on sb no prob. I'm gonna see if I can run 2400 if I can keep the voltage low enough.


What vDIMM you use for those speeds? Did you have to increase your VCCIO? Any other settings you had to change to get them stable other than VDIMM and timings? We have the same board and those are the exact speeds/timings I'd like to hit on my set at 8Gb so as much info about your experience with getting this RAM to that speed would be much appreciated.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What vDIMM you use for those speeds? Did you have to increase your VCCIO? Any other settings you had to change to get them stable other than VDIMM and timings? We have the same board and those are the exact speeds/timings I'd like to hit on my set at 8Gb so as much info about your experience with getting this RAM to that speed would be much appreciated.


I'm running them at 1.48v and vccio is raised to 1.15 because I run 3 gpus. These dimms are painless, just boot change the divider to 2133, set the main timings, 10/10/10/28/1, set voltage to 1.5v, save reboot. Enjoy 1K higher score in 3dmark 11 haha.


----------



## j8ninja

first off, thanks op, i bought these ram's for my pc and i hope that i'll be able to OC them well like everyone here has. can anyone point me to a good overclocking ram guide? all these terms your all using is kind of confusing =[. i've only ever oc'ed my cpu and gpu, never ram.

thanks


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

damn, just bought 8gb of 2133 redline... oh well i'll send em back. bought 8 gigs!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Shipping was free for me at Tigerdirect BTW.


Thanks! Just cancelled my order from Amazon to save the $4 bucks, lol. Something special about getting 16GB for under $79.99.

This will be my last shot @ getting 4x4GB stable before I try a 2x8GB setup on my P55/760.


----------



## RagingAzn628

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*


+1 LOL!


----------



## Jodiuh

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1153188&SRCCODE=WEBLET03ORDER&cm_mmc=Email-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET03ORDER-_-Deals

That's what I want, right?


----------



## tsm106

^^Yea.


----------



## Jodiuh

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Mobo

Great deal, these look very promising. Bought a set. Just when I thought I was done tweaking for a while!


----------



## Gibenstein

I was planning on waiting for Ripjaws X Series 1600 2x4GB to go on sale again.... Should I get these instead?


----------



## metalmayhem9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibenstein*
> 
> I was planning on waiting for Ripjaws X Series 1600 2x4GB to go on sale again.... Should I get these instead?


Decision to buy them may depend on how much value you can squeeze out of a set of sticks. If you posted your rig someone may be able to give you good recommendation. For now I'll just say that if you have at least a SB build with a good board then you'll be able to reach crazy clocks with not so lax timings (see the beginning of the thread) with these. Note the percentage increase from stock to maximum stable clock and compare against others.


----------



## Gibenstein

I appreciate your quick response. The next rig I am building is with a ASRock Extreme7 Gen 3, I7-2700k, Asus GTX580, and Rosewill Thor Case. These are the parts I have acquired so far so I am wondering if these will work the best or if I should hold out for a set of Ripjaws X Series like my other build.


----------



## Myrlin

I just bought 3 sets. I'm not even sure if I'll use 'em on my sig rig, or use them for a future build.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

When Amazon restocks them I will buy 2 sets as I am a Prime member.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> When Amazon restocks them I will buy 2 sets as I am a Prime member.


I could have bought them from Amazon with my Prime membership when Amazon was fulfilling orders on these. But they were $47 a set, and Curcuit City/TD only charged $39.99 with a combined $5.25 for shipping all 3 sets (i later bought a 4th set). So it is actually cheaper to buy them now instead of waiting for Amazon, unless they drop their price.


----------



## Jodiuh

If you go straight to Tiger's site, they're only $39.99. No shipping charges. I got 2 kits hoping for an easier time than w/ the Corsair White LP LV kits.


----------



## catalan

anyone able to get these to 1866 on cas 8 w/ 1.5v?


----------



## 179232

Is there any point at all in having RAM at lower timings and 2000mhz+ if you are just using a rig for gaming? I really see no point in me selling my 1600mhz 1.5v Corsair Vengeance RAM to buy this RAM just for faster timings unless it will benefit me somehow.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Is there any point at all in having RAM at lower timings and 2000mhz+ if you are just using a rig for gaming? I really see no point in me selling my 1600mhz 1.5v Corsair Vengeance RAM to buy this RAM just for faster timings unless it will benefit me somehow.


Outside of benching, there is really no need for you to change to these modules. If you don't think you will need/want these, you probably don't care about bench testing anyways. So my recomendation to you is, keep what you have. DDR3 1600 is a perfect match for a gaming system.


----------



## roskof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan*
> 
> anyone able to get these to 1866 on cas 8 w/ 1.5v?












@1.5v, so far so good, gonna keep testing.


----------



## Ocnewb

I used your settings and it runs without a sweat, rock stable after some test runs.


----------



## ericeod

This ram is really living up to the hype! I am really impressed, and hopefull for the future of DDR3 as it moves to the 30nm process. We should see some nice speed/timings on future 4Gb and 8Gb modules. Its only a matter of time before we start seeing kits by G.Skill, Crucial, Corsair etc.


----------



## rdfloyd

YES! My sticks arrive tomorrow! SUPER EXCITED!

Now all that stands between me and my new RAM is two physics tests and a linear algebra quiz.







Picked the wrong major...


----------



## Ocnewb

Do you have any stable settings @ 2133 Ericeod?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> This ram is really living up to the hype! I am really impressed, and hopefull for the future of DDR3 as it moves to the 30nm process. We should see some nice speed/timings on future 4Gb and 8Gb modules. Its only a matter of time before we start seeing kits by G.Skill, Crucial, Corsair etc.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> Do you have any stable settings @ 2133 Ericeod?


Nope, still waiting on mine to arrive. I was just commenting on other's results. Sorry for the confusion. I just re-read my last post and it wasn't clear what I was trying to convey.


----------



## Ocnewb

No problem tho. Thanks for letting us know about this awesome Ram kit, they're rocking hard!! Lol i was just too lazy to find out the stable settings so i would just ask someone's then test run it in my rig ^^. For now, mine is running solid @ 1866 Cas 8 at 1.5V, i haven't bother to tune down the voltage.


----------



## pioneerisloud

You guys are making me antsy. I've got 32GB of this stuff coming on Monday, but now I'm tempted to stock up and buy another 32GB worth.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> You guys are making me antsy. I've got 32GB of this stuff coming on Monday, but now I'm tempted to stock up and buy another 32GB worth.


Dooooo it.


----------



## Ocnewb

Btw, the ram stick is so freaking small, i can hardly see them at all. I might buy a ram cooler for them later. This ram kit is so good that it makes me want to buy another kit ).


----------



## pioneerisloud




----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


And it's cheap.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's cheap.
Click to expand...

I must not spend ANOTHER $160 on RAM......

I still need a CPU for my server before I can even use half of what I've ordered already, lol.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I must not spend ANOTHER $160 on RAM......
> I still need a CPU for my server before I can even use half of what I've ordered already, lol.


The buy a CPU, and while you're at it, buy another server for your next RAM purchase.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'll just hit up the OCN Marketplace if I need more of this RAM. I'm expecting the OCN community to buy these completely out of Amazon and TD.







I'm making darn good and sure of it.









Anybody want to trade 16GB of this stuff for my Ripjaws? My Ripjaws do 2250 on SB stable.


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm glad i was able to sell my brand new corsair vengeance white lp on the market yesterday to cover the cost of this Ram kit. I'm glad i went with this!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'll just hit up the OCN Marketplace if I need more of this RAM. I'm expecting the OCN community to buy these completely out of Amazon and TD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making darn good and sure of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to trade 16GB of this stuff for my Ripjaws? My Ripjaws do 2250 on SB stable.


Gskill is gonna send a hitsquad on you.


----------



## roskof

Update:

16GB 1866mhz @1.455v 8-9-9-24 1T


----------



## JedixJarf

zomg buying 2 kits!


----------



## roskof

Sorry, kinda out of focus, but does anyone else think they look awesome?

Going to try to take better pic tomorrow.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Bought 2 kits. These will replace my wife's GSKILL RAM. Of her 4 sticks 1 came bad and of the 2 first sets for my computer 1 set was bad and had to exchange. Thus my lost faith in GSKILL. Here I come Samsung!


----------



## pioneerisloud

I love how nobody wants to trade me for my delicous Ripjaws, lol.

Fine, I'll just sell the Ripjaws to buy more.


----------



## Ocnewb

I do think they look awesome. Very low profile and look match my ASRock Z68 Extreme 4 Gen3 too.
Btw, this kit is pretty cheap. I'm debating if i should get another kit just for the hell of it. 16GB then i won't need more ram for a whileee.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Sorry, kinda out of focus, but does anyone else think they look awesome?
> Going to try to take better pic tomorrow.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> For now, mine is running solid @ 1866 Cas 8 at 1.5V, i haven't bother to tune down the voltage.


That's AWESOME!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> I'm glad i was able to sell my brand new corsair vengeance white lp on the market yesterday to cover the cost of this Ram kit. I'm glad i went with this!


I'm still in RMA window for mine. Too bad...they matched my case.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Update:
> 
> 16GB 1866mhz @1.455v 8-9-9-24 1T


WOW! I wonder if my 760 can do that...well, the ram bit anyway, I gave up on 4+ Ghz a long time ago.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Sorry, kinda out of focus, but does anyone else think they look awesome?
> Going to try to take better pic tomorrow.


I'd love to say they look nice, but they're so small I can barely see them.







I'm loving all the good results everyone is getting. Makes me excited for my pair that's on its way to me.


----------



## tsm106

They look retro to me. 1999 is calling. I've got some kingmax bga pc133 memory that looks exactly like it from that era.

Gotta love le google.

http://hothardware.com/Reviews/KingMAX-TinyBGA-PC133-SDRAM-DIMM/


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> They look retro to me. 1999 is calling. I've got some kingmax bga pc133 memory that looks exactly like it from that era.
> Gotta love le google.
> http://hothardware.com/Reviews/KingMAX-TinyBGA-PC133-SDRAM-DIMM/


Amazing how much tech has really advanced in just over a decade... I was about 9 or 10 at that time.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roskof*
> 
> Update:
> 16GB 1866mhz @1.455v 8-9-9-24 1T


can they do 8-8-8 timings @ 1.5v?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan*
> 
> can they do 8-8-8 timings @ 1.5v?


Seeing as he had .045V to go, and that he was running at 1866, I'd definitely say yes. Bump down the clock, and he might be able to hit CAS7.


----------



## CL3P20

why not bump voltage and try for cas 7 at set speed?


----------



## juano

Quick question: What do you guys like for testing memory stability? I usually use Prime blend with 90% memory used but that takes a while. What's your favorite memory stability tester that gives decent indication in less than an hour? I still plan on doing more than 24 hours of prime as a final check but want something quick while I'm fiddling with settings.


----------



## Ocnewb

I use Prime, OCCT and some others.


----------



## PiEownz

How well would it over lock on my sabertooth ?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> How well would it over lock on my sabertooth ?


At XS thery are reporting 1960 9-9-9-27 qith 990X AMD systems:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barr3l Rid3r;5042810*
> Samsung 2x 4GB 30nm Low Profile, Not bad
> 
> Prime95 Blend 8hrs @ 1960Mhz 9-9-9-27 1,47V


----------



## Ocnewb

Should i buy another 8GB just for the heck of it? The price is pretty ok although i don't really need 16GB since i only use my rig to game once in a while.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> Should i buy another 8GB just for the heck of it? The price is pretty ok although i don't really need 16GB since i only use my rig to game once in a while.


I say why not? I rarely use all 16GB in my system. But when I do, its very nice to have it.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I say why not? I rarely use all 16GB in my system. But when I do, its very nice to have it.


This is the kind of thinking that got me 24Gb of ram...


----------



## maz0r

Just ordered some on Ebay $62 (£39GBP) delivered, but it's going to take 5-14days... But it's still 1/2 what Tiger direct want with international shipping ($80 for the shipping)


----------



## Whodie

has anyone tested these on an 880 chipset?

the ECS I have is POS trying to run 4 DIMMs @ 1600mhz so I know I'll be limited by it, but was curious none the less


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I say why not? I rarely use all 16GB in my system. But when I do, its very nice to have it.


I don't always use 16Gb of RAM... but when I do, I'm running a VM inside a VM inside a VM inside a VM inside a VM.









Somebody please wanna give me a suggestion for what I should use to test RAM that will give me a decent quick and dirty ideal of stability for when I'm just trying to work on settings so I don't have to run hours of prime for every change? I've seen on the XS thread people using super pi or something like that. Is that what I should be using for a decent memory stability check? What settings should I run? TY


----------



## El_Capitan

I got 4 kits, for both my main and secondary rigs. 3 out of 4 of the sets seemed matched. I'm planning to put the matched sets in my main rig, and I just put the un-matched sets in my secondary rig.

Secondary rig:
I'm stable at 1866MHz at 9-9-9-28-1T with 1.5V's with VCCIO at 1.1V's.


I couldn't get stable at 1866MHz at 8-9-9-24-1T with 1.5V's with VCCIO at 1.1V's.
I couldn't get stable at 1866MHz at 9-9-9-24-1T with 1.5V's with VCCIO at 1.1V's.

I'm running 1866MHz at 9-9-9-28-1T with 1.5V's with VCCIO at 1.1V's again just to make sure I really was stable there, then I'll try for 1866MHz at 8-9-9-28-1T with 1.5V's with VCCIO at 1.1V's.

At any rate, after this run, I'm going to update my main computer with the matched set.

UPDATE: Nm, not quite stable at 1866MHz at 9-9-9-28-1T with 1.5V's with VCCIO at 1.1V's.









The BSOD was 0x0124, so I bumped my CPU Voltage by .005V's and that seems to be okay so far.

UPDATE 2: Ok, I'm now stable at 1866MHz at 8-9-9-24-1T with 1.5V's with VCCIO at 1.1V's. I have noticed that the higher the RAM speed, the higher you also have to adjust CPU voltages (depending on your CPU overclock; the higher the overclock, the more voltage needed).



I BSOD with 1866MHz at 8-9-8-24-1T with 1.5V's with VCCIO at 1.1V's loading into Windows. I'm going to do a longer Prime95 stress test. It seems 1866Mhz at 8-9-9-24-1T at 1.5V's is where it's stable for now.

UPDATE 3: Ok, so I went back to 1866Mhz at 8-9-9-24-1T at 1.5V's and it wasn't stable. However, I bumped my CPU Voltage another .005V's, and it's pretty stable now. When I had a 4x4GB 2133MHz kit at 11-11-11-30-2T at 1.65V's, I had to increase my CPU Voltage by .020V's for stability.

I'll try 8-9-8-24-1T again after a half hour of Prime95 Blend tests.

UPDATE 4: Well, 8-9-8-24-1T wasn't stable. However, 8-9-9-24-1T seems to be perfectly stable.

UPDATE 5: Both systems are stable at only 8-9-9-24-1T at 1.5V's. Tighter timings aren't stable, and haven't tried 2133MHz, yet.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quick question: What do you guys like for testing memory stability? I usually use Prime blend with 90% memory used but that takes a while. What's your favorite memory stability tester that gives decent indication in less than an hour? I still plan on doing more than 24 hours of prime as a final check but want something quick while I'm fiddling with settings.


Haha! I jumped from 4GB to 16GB, fired up LinX, hit all, and wondered why it was still going the next day.









What about good ole memtest?

http://www.memtest.org/

IIRC, that was always pretty snappy.


----------



## rdfloyd

Just got my set! Super excited.

Here's a picture to show how small they are.



I really like how they look. More pictures to come.

EDIT: I just noticed that my finger looks really fat in the picture.









EDIT EDIT:

Yep. They're in there somewhere.


----------



## ducktape

Looks like they're out of stock at tiger/circuit.


----------



## ericeod

Patiently waited 6 days so far for my kits to come in. I was dissapointed they didn't come in today because I was planning on testing them this weekend.


----------



## roskof

Oh wow, mine was delivered the next day.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Patiently waited 6 days so far for my kits to come in. I was dissapointed they didn't come in today because I was planning on testing them this weekend.


No kidding. Mine are to come in tomorrow, but I'm surprised Amazon/TigerDirect took a week to simply ship RAM and charged me $5 for slow shipment. I'm not too happy about that, but I'll be happy when they come in tomorrow.


----------



## clutch22

Not terribly impressed with them so far. I can't get them to match my previous rams settings (7-7-7-20 @ 1600mhz).

Still playing with the voltages though so we'll see.


----------



## rdfloyd

-ignore-

Has anyone has trouble with the edit option that keeps reposting what you're trying to edit?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clutch22*
> 
> Not terribly impressed with them so far. I can't get them to match my previous rams settings (7-7-7-20 @ 1600mhz).
> Still playing with the voltages though so we'll see.


I'm not expecting Cas7 at 1600 with these. And as for matching your previous ram settings, was that with 4Gb modules or 2Gb modules?


----------



## Kokin

Just got them and will be playing with them for a little bit today!


----------



## clutch22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I'm not expecting Cas7 at 1600 with these. And as for matching your previous ram settings, was that with 4Gb modules or 2Gb modules?


My Previous kit was a 3x2gb. I know 7-7-7 is pretty tight for 4gb sticks...but I figured if someone was getting 2500mhz with loose timings, that i'd be able to do 1600 with tighter ones.

I am enjoying the extra 6gigs though...it does make a noticeable difference on win7.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clutch22*
> 
> Not terribly impressed with them so far. I can't get them to match my previous rams settings (7-7-7-20 @ 1600mhz).
> Still playing with the voltages though so we'll see.


They seem to work at CAS7 with 1600mhz. This is at 1.5v. I have only booted up with them, but I will be doing some testing later tonight or tomorrow. Click the picture for a bigger res.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clutch22*
> 
> My Previous kit was a 3x2gb. I know 7-7-7 is pretty tight for 4gb sticks...but I figured if someone was getting 2500mhz with loose timings, that i'd be able to do 1600 with tighter ones.
> I am enjoying the extra 6gigs though...it does make a noticeable difference on win7.


I'm getting 8-8-8-24 @ 1600Mhz with 1.5V. I doubt I am going to get to CAS7 without increasing voltage.


----------



## clutch22

Ok, I reset my bios and just focused on the memory. It's working now at 7-7-7-20 / 1600. It must of been my overclock (needs more juice with these?) or some weird setting I had set.


----------



## Ocnewb

What is the voltage for that 7-7-7-20/1600?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clutch22*
> 
> Ok, I reset my bios and just focused on the memory. It's working now at 7-7-7-20 / 1600. It must of been my overclock (needs more juice with these?) or some weird setting I had set.


----------



## clutch22

1.5


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I don't always use 16Gb of RAM... but when I do, I'm running a VM inside a VM inside a VM inside a VM inside a VM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody please wanna give me a suggestion for what I should use to test RAM that will give me a decent quick and dirty ideal of stability for when I'm just trying to work on settings so I don't have to run hours of prime for every change? I've seen on the XS thread people using super pi or something like that. Is that what I should be using for a decent memory stability check? What settings should I run? TY


hyperpi 32M


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> They seem to work at CAS7 with 1600mhz. This is at 1.5v. I have only booted up with them, but I will be doing some testing later tonight or tomorrow. Click the picture for a bigger res.


Hope they do. I will order 8 GB next week and i will want them to run either 1600 MHz CAS 7 or 2000 MHz CAS 9


----------



## NuclearCrap

Anyone tried lowering tRFC yet? I noticed that things are a bit snappier when I lowered it from 128 to 98. I'm currently testing 2133 @ 9-11-10-27-98 1T @ 1.64V.


----------



## Kokin

1600mhz Cas7 @ 1.50v is a no go, I end up BSODing within an hour or less of usage and Firefox tends to crash frequently as well. Raising to Cas8 for now.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> 1600mhz Cas7 @ 1.50v is a no go, I end up BSODing within an hour or less of usage and Firefox tends to crash frequently as well. Raising to Cas8 for now.


Have you tried 7-8-7?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Have you tried 7-8-7?


I will try it later today. I'm too excited from this.


----------



## clutch22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> 1600mhz Cas7 @ 1.50v is a no go, I end up BSODing within an hour or less of usage and Firefox tends to crash frequently as well. Raising to Cas8 for now.


Did you try upping the voltage? Mine did end up failing prime @ 1.5 after a couple hours so I had to bump it up a little bit.

I also ran 8 hours of prime @ 1866 / 9-9-9-27 / 1.6v and it passed...so its starting to look pretty decent on the x58.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I will try it later today. I'm too excited from this.


I didn't get a blue screen from running CAS7 at 1.5V, but Prime did fail on all cores within 15-30mins of starting.


----------



## 10halec

This might sound like a stupid question but, would there be any problems running 16GB of these so 4x4? How would that affect performance? Also will these get hot?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec*
> 
> This might sound like a stupid question but, would there be any problems running 16GB of these so 4x4? How would that affect performance? Also will these get hot?


no you just need to make sure your using a 64bit OS.

RAM rarely gets hot. i think only in benchmarks they will. and maybe RAM intense games for a long period of time.

shouldnt be too much of a problem.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10halec*
> 
> This might sound like a stupid question but, would there be any problems running 16GB of these so 4x4? How would that affect performance? Also will these get hot?


Probably not, so long as all 4 sticks are from the same batch. However, I did have problems with my current overclock when I added in a different batch of my old RAM to get to 8GB.

Mine have been very cool at 1.5V, even under Prime95. So long as you aren't going to OC the heck out of them, you shouldn't need cooling.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clutch22*
> 
> Did you try upping the voltage? Mine did end up failing prime @ 1.5 after a couple hours so I had to bump it up a little bit.
> I also ran 8 hours of prime @ 1866 / 9-9-9-27 / 1.6v and it passed...so its starting to look pretty decent on the x58.


1.55v was more unstable than 1.5v I'll try higher voltages.


----------



## nardox

I heard these RAM don't like voltage well over 1.5v


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardox*
> 
> I heard these RAM don't like voltage well over 1.5v


My 2nd rig is running fine at 1.5375V's (setting in BIOS, actually reads at 1.556V's) at 10-10-10-28-1T at 2133MHz stable. However, that's with a matched set. My main rig is running an unmatched set and can't get there, so it's at 8-9-9-24-1T at 1866MHz.


----------



## nardox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> My 2nd rig is running fine at 1.5375V's (setting in BIOS, actually reads at 1.556V's) at 10-10-10-28-1T at 2133MHz stable. However, that's with a matched set. My main rig is running an unmatched set and can't get there, so it's at 8-9-9-24-1T at 1866MHz.


Matched set as of you bought the two sticks in one pack or all the memory chips on the sticks are the same numbered?
btw I'd be careful with voltage over 1.5v even if it's stable, I know a guy with a set of this memory, he used 1.55v for a while, and one day the RAM wouldn't boot with speed setting he used, and he had to lower the speed to get the RAM to work


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nardox*
> 
> Matched set as of you bought the two sticks in one pack or all the memory chips on the sticks are the same numbered?
> btw I'd be careful with voltage over 1.5v even if it's stable, I know a guy with a set of this memory, he used 1.55v for a while, and one day the RAM wouldn't boot with speed setting he used, and he had to lower the speed to get the RAM to work


I bought four sticks (make it six sticks), and 3 of the 4 sticks had the same... kind of numbering (not the usual numbering system).

As for the voltages, it could have been other factors as well (heat, maybe?). I'll run mine as is and see if anything happens in the long run.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

i'll finally get around to installing mine tonight, fingers crossed for 2300 +


----------



## ericeod

Got mine!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Got mine!


Four of a kind beats the house! lol.

*I've gone thru six sets and all clock 2133 on SB with ease. Awesome sauce.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Four of a kind beats the house! lol.
> *I've gone thru six sets and all clock 2133 on SB with ease. Awesome sauce.


Classic!

I will be testing these out with my x58 setup, than again hopefully soon on my soon to be purchased x79 system.


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Classic!
> I will be testing these out with my x58 setup, than again hopefully soon on my soon to be purchased x79 system.


I just got 16 GB of them in, gonna order more. These things are the truth! Seriously, there is no other option needed.

I have 3x4GB in my x58 rig and running 9-9-9-24 1T @ 2000 Mhz with 1.5v. I just got them today, haven't tested for stability, but everything is fine @ 8 hrs+ of BF3.


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Got mine!


its photoshop'd, because its just so unreal.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raiden911*
> 
> its photoshop'd, because its just so unreal.


Ha ha, at $40 a kit, its not that bad... I couldn't resist! Ever since 2x4Gb kits dropped below $40, I've had no problem justifying maxing out my dimm slots. The last 4 builds (and 2 upgrqades) I've done for friends have included 24Gb of ram on x58 platforms: Some with the the $30 RipJaws, some with the $35 Vengence and some with the $42 LV Snipers. I've had a great time trying out all this ram!

I've had so much ram as of late... I've been giving it away!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Ha ha, at $40 a kit, its not that bad... I couldn't resist! Ever since 2x4Gb kits dropped below $40, I've had no problem justifying maxing out my dimm slots. The last 4 builds (and 2 upgrqades) I've done for friends have included 24Gb of ram on x58 platforms: Some with the the $30 RipJaws, some with the $35 Vengence and some with the $42 LV Snipers. I've had a great time trying out all this ram!
> I've had so much ram as of late... I've been giving it away!


what model G.skill sniper ram is that and can i have some?


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Ha ha, at $40 a kit, its not that bad... I couldn't resist! Ever since 2x4Gb kits dropped below $40, I've had no problem justifying maxing out my dimm slots. The last 4 builds (and 2 upgrqades) I've done for friends have included 24Gb of ram on x58 platforms: Some with the the $30 RipJaws, some with the $35 Vengence and some with the $42 LV Snipers. I've had a great time trying out all this ram!
> I've had so much ram as of late... I've been giving it away!


give some to me?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Got mine!


:







:
get enough? :







:

i get mine tomorrow..but..i can't stop laughing :








ahh..to think i used to pay $50 for a 16mb stick :







:


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

would these hit cl7 at 1600?


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> would these hit cl7 at 1600?


Mine would do 7-8-7-20-2T at 1600Mhz with 1.5V. Although I was ok with CAS8 at 1T for stability.


----------



## Dirtyworks

You know G.Skill's ECO and Sniper series have been doing this with lower timings and same (or lower) voltage?

Sniper 2x4GB 1600mhz CAS 9: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461
For a little more than $5 per DIMM (compared to these Samsung DIMM's) you can have RAM that defaults to *1600mhz 1.35v CAS 7*: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231330


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> You know G.Skill's ECO and Sniper series have been doing this with lower timings and same (or lower) voltage?
> Sniper 2x4GB 1600mhz CAS 9: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461
> For a little more than $5 per DIMM (compared to these Samsung DIMM's) you can have RAM that defaults to *1600mhz 1.35v CAS 7*: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231330


I had those Snipers and couldnt even run them at 1600 cas 8, or 1T.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> give some to me?


I don't have any more to give away! I gave away 3x4Gb Sniper LV 1600, 6x4Gb Sniper LV 1600, 2x3Gb Trident G.Skill 2000, another 2x3Gb Trident 2000 and 2x3Gb Ballistix 1600. I'm all tapped out lol.


----------



## kink

+

..for your Low *nm* reading pleasure

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/Greenmemory/Products/DDR3/DDR3_Overview.html

////


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I had those Snipers and couldnt even run them at 1600 cas 8, or 1T.
> I don't have any more to give away! I gave away 3x4Gb Sniper LV 1600, 6x4Gb Sniper LV 1600, 2x3Gb Trident G.Skill 2000, another 2x3Gb Trident 2000 and 2x3Gb Ballistix 1600. I'm all tapped out lol.


I had the ECO series running 2133mhz CL9 and 1.65v.. CL10 w/1.5


----------



## Ocnewb

I would take this Samsung kit over any kit any days. They're so small so they make installing air coolers and other things super easy. They look stunning too imo.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*
> 
> I would take this Samsung kit over any kit any days. They're so small so they make installing air coolers and other things super easy. They look stunning too imo.


This. I don't want to put heatspreaders on them because they look so amazing.


----------



## uncholowapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> I had the ECO series running 2133mhz CL9 and 1.65v.. CL10 w/1.5


I'd like to know how you got those speeds







and specifically what timings for both voltages if you don't mind.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> You know G.Skill's ECO and Sniper series have been doing this with lower timings and same (or lower) voltage?
> 
> Sniper 2x4GB 1600mhz CAS 9: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461
> For a little more than $5 per DIMM (compared to these Samsung DIMM's) you can have RAM that defaults to *1600mhz 1.35v CAS 7*: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231330


I can only fit 2 snipers and those ecos are 2gbs, leaving me with only 8gbs total. Samsungs are cheaper, I can fit 4 (16gb total), and have great oc potential.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> You know G.Skill's ECO and Sniper series have been doing this with lower timings and same (or lower) voltage?
> Sniper 2x4GB 1600mhz CAS 9: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231461
> For a little more than $5 per DIMM (compared to these Samsung DIMM's) you can have RAM that defaults to *1600mhz 1.35v CAS 7*: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231330


I just realized that those ECOs you posted are 2Gb modules. When comparing timings and ram speed, 2Gb and 4Gb modules are not comparable in my opinion. I went from 6x2Gb G.Skill trident 2000 sticks that ran DDR3 1600 6-7-6-18. But I wanted to move onto 4Gb modules, which meant I had to sacrifice timings. Right now I have 6x4Gb G.Skill RipJaws running DDR3 1614 8-8-8-24 1T. But these Samsung modules seem to have some real potential. Thats really the name of the game here; its about pushing 4Gb modules to 2133 and above.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'll see if I can tighten them up some more. So far, color me impressed. $80 worth of RAM is running at the same speed as my $160 worth of Ripjaws.







All I did was plop them in, and they worked! I even was able to lower vDIMM to 1.60v. I honestly really want to trade my Ripjaws for more of these and cash (still working on it).



I'm wondering how much further I can push this BCLK. I know I'm limited by my SSD. With mechanical drives only I was able to get 105.6 stable (actually stable). So far, I've failed at 105 BCLK just because of the SSD.

More tweaking to come with these bad boys.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I'll see if I can tighten them up some more. So far, color me impressed. $80 worth of RAM is running at the same speed as my $160 worth of Ripjaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was plop them in, and they worked! I even was able to lower vDIMM to 1.60v. I honestly really want to trade my Ripjaws for more of these and cash (still working on it).
> 
> I'm wondering how much further I can push this BCLK. I know I'm limited by my SSD. With mechanical drives only I was able to get 105.6 stable (actually stable). So far, I've failed at 105 BCLK just because of the SSD.
> More tweaking to come with these bad boys.


I just completed a fire sale on all my red ripjaws, 7 sets total. I just bought another Samsung set today when I was at the local MC to get an i3 2100, what the hell got em moment. They still have 9 sets left. I have 16gb of the blue ripjaws 1600 8/8/8. Hmm save those for a rainy day or sell sell sell...


----------



## trumpet-205

I received my Samsung kits today. So far I can get 4 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-22-1T @ 1.495 V. I will do a simple review later. How do you guys test stability of the RAM? Is Prime95 blend for 2 hours enough?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> I received my Samsung kits today. So far I can get 4 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-22-1T @ 1.495 V. I will do a simple review later. How do you guys test stability of the RAM? Is Prime95 blend for 2 hours enough?


I do the tried and true, "8 Hrs" Prime blend. But first I run memtest from DOS (bootable flash drive with the pure Dos Memtest).

FYI, I havent tested the ram yet, but my wife is flying out this weekend and wont be back until Moday. looks like I better order my x79 upgrade and PSU!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> I received my Samsung kits today. So far I can get 4 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 8-8-8-22-1T @ 1.495 V. I will do a simple review later. How do you guys test stability of the RAM? Is Prime95 blend for 2 hours enough?
> 
> 
> 
> I do the tried and true, "8 Hrs" Prime blend. But first I run memtest from DOS (bootable flash drive with the pure Dos Memtest).
> 
> FYI, I havent tested the ram yet, but my wife is flying out this weekend and wont be back until Moday. looks like I better order my x79 upgrade and PSU!
Click to expand...

I do the tried and true 12 hours of custom blend. (using vanilla blend settings, but forcing 14500MB of RAM usage on 16GB, or 6144 of 8GB).


----------



## nawon72

200 posts in this online deal thread. I think it's time someone start a club or something...


----------



## trumpet-205

I will be shutting down my PC soon, can't keep it running overtime. So far Prime95 and HIS Memtest found no error. I did try 1600 @ 7-7-7-20-1T but cannot POST at 1.495 V and 1.55 V, so I don't think bumping voltage can help. Then again I am using 4 sticks at the same time so maybe people who are only using 2 sticks will have a better luck. I will do a simple review on 1600, 1866, and 2133 (SB only supports up to 2133).

One thing though, I don't like the packaging. Sure it is compact and environment friendly, but such compact packaging makes it very difficult to get the RAM out without destroying the packaging (if you want to RMA in the future you can't).


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> I will be shutting down my PC soon, can't keep it running overtime. So far Prime95 and HIS Memtest found no error. I did try 1600 @ 7-7-7-20-1T but cannot POST at 1.495 V and 1.55 V, so I don't think bumping voltage can help. Then again I am using 4 sticks at the same time so maybe people who are only using 2 sticks will have a better luck. I will do a simple review on 1600, 1866, and 2133 (SB only supports up to 2133).
> One thing though, I don't like the packaging. Sure it is compact and environment friendly, but such compact packaging makes it very difficult to get the RAM out without destroying the packaging (if you want to RMA in the future you can't).


they should easy slide out once your got the side clamp thingy off.

i would feel a little better if theres some heatspread on it. maybe a nice low profile one.

but has anyone really felt the chips under heavy load over time? does it get hot or just warm?


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> I will be shutting down my PC soon, can't keep it running overtime. So far Prime95 and HIS Memtest found no error. I did try 1600 @ 7-7-7-20-1T but cannot POST at 1.495 V and 1.55 V, so I don't think bumping voltage can help. Then again I am using 4 sticks at the same time so maybe people who are only using 2 sticks will have a better luck. I will do a simple review on 1600, 1866, and 2133 (SB only supports up to 2133).
> One thing though, I don't like the packaging. Sure it is compact and environment friendly, but such compact packaging makes it very difficult to get the RAM out without destroying the packaging (if you want to RMA in the future you can't).


You have to increase VCCIO when using 4 sticks. I have mine at 1.1V's.

As for packaging, when you RMA, you don't have to put it in the original packaging.


----------



## Schmuckley

[email protected] CompUsa.. they shipped by ups..then transferred to post office?








how does that work? May not order from compusa anymore :


----------



## Gabe63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> [email protected] CompUsa they shipped by ups..then transferred to post office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does that work? May not order from compusa anymore :


That only happens to me if I use a PO BOX. Did you use a PO Box or live in BFE? Sorry though, it sucks waiting for something to arrive.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> [email protected] CompUsa they shipped by ups..then transferred to post office?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does that work? May not order from compusa anymore :


UPS SurePost, it is cheapest way to ship using UPS. UPS let the postal office do the local shipping.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> UPS SurePost, it is cheapest way to ship using UPS. UPS let the postal office do the local shipping.


I've seen newegg do this sometimes (though not in a while). It would usually take 1-2 days with UPS because I used to live within about 2 1/2 hrs from their CA distribution center. But the times they did UPS to USPS, it took about 7 days.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> You have to increase VCCIO when using 4 sticks. I have mine at 1.1V's.
> As for packaging, when you RMA, you don't have to put it in the original packaging.


You mean VTT voltage? I can do that.


----------



## goodtobeking

Got mine today, to replace the G.skill 4x4 I just bought like 4 days before. These are OCing better, but not as good as what you all are doing. Was able to boot at 2200, but locks up once in windows. Using Memtest 4.20 from boot disc, and prime95 blend/linx once booted.

I havnt had much time to tweak. A lot going on, and [email protected] is giving out double points for today.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2249107


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Got mine today, to replace the G.skill 4x4 I just bought like 4 days before. These are OCing better, but not as good as what you all are doing. Was able to boot at 2200, but locks up once in windows. Using Memtest 4.20 from boot disc, and prime95 blend/linx once booted.
> I havnt had much time to tweak. A lot going on, and [email protected] is giving out double points for today.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2249107


It's your memory controller. SB has a superior imc unfortunately for you. You will have to tweak it to find what works.


----------



## trumpet-205

Here is my early result,

1600 08-08-08-20-1T w/DRAM 1.453 V and VTT 1.01 V
1866 09-09-09-24-1T w/DRAM 1.495 V and VTT 1.01 V
2133 11-11-11-28-2T w/DRAM 1.605 V and VTT 1.10 V

Will now run extended Prime95 blend to determine if they are stable. I am running 4 x 4 GB so other people may have a better luck.


----------



## juano

My results are 2133Mhz 10-10-10-28-1T [email protected] without any changes to VCCIO or anything else, just put them in, set the timings/speeds and passed 18 hours of prime blend with 6900Mb of RAM used. Thanks for the help from everybody in here and the OP for posting the link.


----------



## djriful

These RAMs should arrive at my place this week hopefully.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> My results are 2133Mhz 10-10-10-28-1T [email protected] without any changes to VCCIO or anything else, just put them in, set the timings/speeds and passed 18 hours of prime blend with 6900Mb of RAM used. Thanks for the help from everybody in here and the OP for posting the link.


Are you running 2 sticks or 4 sticks? I can't get it stable with 4 sticks at 10-10-10-28-1T, it will fail Prime95.


----------



## juano

8Gb, so just two sticks.


----------



## KuuFA

Just got mine today!!!









So i wont see a difference running it at 2133 @ 10-10 over a 1600 @ 8-8 for everyday right?

Ram sticks themselves: i am pretty sure every has seem them before but w/e!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: Using Juano's Settings I also didn't have to bump VICCO as well


----------



## minimodman

i bought 1 set 8gb at microcenter today. its at 2000 @ 10 10 10 27 1t 1.355v. passed standard intel burn test. got thru test 6 on prime but i stopped it since i have no time for further testing now. so far so good, time to retire my corsair doms and update my profile for my rig.

edit: now 16gb 1850 @ 8 9 9 20 2t 1.55v


----------



## tsm106

I think your Doms just got dominated lol.


----------



## trumpet-205

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215422/my-samsung-ddr3-4-x-4-gb-overclocking-experience

Just posted my review.


----------



## Canis-X

These things look insane!! Any PII x6 users try these out yet? What is your experience?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> These things look insane!! Any PII x6 users try these out yet? What is your experience?


waiting on a psu..i can hardly wait to see what they do in amd rig








maybe i can finally get ddr3 2000 stable??
..not getting my hopes up








but you never know.. :







:

thing is..my stt sticks do like..7-6-6 @ 1600
on amd..
not sure if these'll do all that
so far..7-8-8-23 @ 1600 on SB


----------



## $ilent

would someone be able to order me this ram and send it my way?

I live in UK but on ebay listings they state I will have to pay fees to recieve this, anybody have any idea on how much it costs to recieve stuff from USA to UK?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> would someone be able to order me this ram and send it my way?
> I live in UK but on ebay listings they state I will have to pay fees to recieve this, anybody have any idea on how much it costs to recieve stuff from USA to UK?


Quick check at USPS is somewhere between USD $10 to $15.


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> would someone be able to order me this ram and send it my way?
> I live in UK but on ebay listings they state I will have to pay fees to recieve this, anybody have any idea on how much it costs to recieve stuff from USA to UK?


I ordered on eBay, and it should arrive via USPS next week (ordered on Thursday) £42 inc delivery (link, I'll let you know if I get collared for any import duty and how much it amounts too.


----------



## JMattes

I got (2x4gb) 2133mhz (OC on a bclk so its like 2170mhz) 10-10-10-28 with 1.6v. Ran prime blend for 30mins and I am going to fold on them.. When I get some down time I will probably mess around with them.. Was hoping to get 2400mhz to boot but it wouldnt..

Do these things needs Memory fans or heat spreaders on them? Especially with the settings I got on them and running 24/7??

Let me know asap. THanks

maz0r: I was told by someone in Canada who I was going to buy something from on ebay that I would be charged a fee to receive it (i live in the US) and I was confused. But he said if he sold it as a gift that I wouldnt get the fees.. What puzzles me is Ive ordered stuff from Hong Kong and the shipping was made cheap and I didnt get charged a fee. So I am as long as you are.. Sorry man.

I would be happy to buy these bad boys and ship them to you guys as long as your paying the whole thing.. I can get them from a Microcenter for $40 plus sales tax (8.75% i think)


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> maz0r: I was told by someone in Canada who I was going to buy something from on ebay that I would be charged a fee to receive it (i live in the US) and I was confused. But he said if he sold it as a gift that I wouldnt get the fees.. What puzzles me is Ive ordered stuff from Hong Kong and the shipping was made cheap and I didnt get charged a fee. So I am as long as you are.. Sorry man.
> I would be happy to buy these bad boys and ship them to you guys as long as your paying the whole thing.. I can get them from a Microcenter for $40 plus sales tax (8.75% i think)


I've already ordered mine, the package is quite low value, (52$usd,) so it should just be import tax if anything.
$ilent may be interested I gather from his post.


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> These things look insane!! Any PII x6 users try these out yet? What is your experience?


I will once they arrive, im in Australia so ebay is the only way to go... hahah, still $60 USD is a steal for RAM of this quality







+ i need something to play with.

But I'll let you know once they arrive.


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I got (2x4gb) 2133mhz (OC on a bclk so its like 2170mhz) 10-10-10-28 with 1.6v. Ran prime blend for 30mins and I am going to fold on them.. When I get some down time I will probably mess around with them.. Was hoping to get 2400mhz to boot but it wouldnt..
> Do these things needs Memory fans or heat spreaders on them? Especially with the settings I got on them and running 24/7??
> Let me know asap. THanks
> quote]
> 
> If they are hot to the touch while folding, they are too hot. You should be able to touch them without pain (the ICs)


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maz0r*
> 
> I ordered on eBay, and it should arrive via USPS next week (ordered on Thursday) £42 inc delivery (link, I'll let you know if I get collared for any import duty and how much it amounts too.


sweet cheers mate, im in Yorkshire too so I eagerly await your reply!


----------



## JMattes

I forgot to touch my ram before i left for.work... dang


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

finally got mine, 10-10-10-28-1t at 1.515v stable, i'll try to see if i can tighten any of the timings up tonight. booted into windows at 9-9-9-28t intially, but my dreams were soon shot down with a nice BSOD. oh well, for $40 i couldnt ask for me


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*
> 
> finally got mine, 10-10-10-28-1t at 1.515v stable, i'll try to see if i can tighten any of the timings up tonight. booted into windows at 9-9-9-28t intially, but my dreams were soon shot down with a nice BSOD. oh well, for $40 i couldnt ask for me


@ what mhz??


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> @ what mhz??


errr, 2133.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*
> 
> errr, 2133.


Nice! Love the Volts.. I will see if mine will be stable at that.. I am currently running them at 1.6v because I didnt have the time to fine tune them.


----------



## youra6

Mine is stable at 2133 running at 9-10-10-28.at 1.6V. Might be able to lower the voltage some too.

Ambitiously tried to run it at 9-9-9-24, but failed miserably.


----------



## $ilent

Can I direct everyone to this thread here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1216195/wanted-samsung-8gb-mv-3v4g3d-us#post_16478725

Im dying t buy some of this ram and am hoping someone on ocn would sell me a 8gb kit.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Mine is stable at 2133 running at 9-10-10-28.at 1.6V. Might be able to lower the voltage some too.
> Ambitiously tried to run it at 9-9-9-24, but failed miserably.


ME too!! but my computer flipped and **** and wouldnt have it.. I also tried to run it at 11-11-11-28 2400mhz @ 1.65... Didnt boot


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> ME too!! but my computer flipped and **** and wouldnt have it.. I also tried to run it at 11-11-11-28 2400mhz @ 1.65... Didnt boot


2400 doesn't work cuz your SB chip doesn't support the dividers.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 2400 doesn't work cuz your SB chip doesn't support the dividers.


Pooh! SO the max is 2133... which i overclocked alittle on my bclk..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Can I direct everyone to this thread here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1216195/wanted-samsung-8gb-mv-3v4g3d-us#post_16478725
> Im dying t buy some of this ram and am hoping someone on ocn would sell me a 8gb kit.


Ill pm you


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Mine is stable at 2133 running at 9-10-10-28.at 1.6V. Might be able to lower the voltage some too.
> Ambitiously tried to run it at 9-9-9-24, but failed miserably.


i was thinking of dropping the CL to 9 and playing with the voltage. 9-9-9-24 @2133 , if only...


----------



## Tennobanzai

I am tempted to pick up a pair at MC but I'm thinking more "performance oriented" 30nm RAM will start popping up soon. Then again it's only $40


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I am tempted to pick up a pair at MC but I'm thinking more "performance oriented" 30nm RAM will start popping up soon. Then again it's only $40


Actually, I think most memory manufacturer will do 30 nm on DDR4 instead.


----------



## cloppy007

I'm thinking about buying this even for my future ivy bridge build... crazy?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Mine is stable at 2133 running at 9-10-10-28.at 1.6V. Might be able to lower the voltage some too.
> Ambitiously tried to run it at 9-9-9-24, but failed miserably.


you can.i'm using same timings @ 1.55


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

speeds at 2133 9-11-10-28 1.53v


----------



## Tennobanzai

Went ahead and just picked up a set at MC. I've never overclocked RAM so this should be fun







Thanks for the advice. I will probably use all yours as a guideline of what seems to be the limit


----------



## Wyluliraven

Hell, I'm going to Microcenter tomorrow to pick up six kits for my new EVGA SR-2 that is in the mail.

Can I get a giggity?


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyluliraven*
> 
> Hell, I'm going to Microcenter tomorrow to pick up six kits for my new EVGA SR-2 that is in the mail.
> Can I get a giggity?


Giggit.

y


----------



## Klinkey

i wonder what will perform better







my 2000 mhz 9-11-9-27 Kingston Hyper X at 1600 6-8-6 or these


----------



## Wyluliraven

Probably these damn things. Everywhere that I can find information posted about them, has nothing but good to say!


----------



## JedixJarf

Gonna throw my 4 sticks in my 3930k tomorrow and shoot for 2400 mhz.


----------



## ericeod

I'll test them this weekend in my x58 Rampage III Extreme, then see how 32Gb run in the ASUS P9X79 Deluxe next week (just ordered it and a 3930k).


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I'll test them this weekend in my x58 Rampage III Extreme, then see how 32Gb run in the ASus P9X79 Deluxe next week (just ordered it and a 3930k).


That's gonna be quite the test for the sticks!


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

so what are the tighest timings people are acheiving at 1333/1600?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's gonna be quite the test for the sticks!


I plan on testing with 3x4Gb in the RIIIE. I dont see any point in just doing dual channel since I'm sure x58 owners will want to run tri-channel. Although I bet they will be interested in 4x4Gb since they will probably be buying 2 kits and wont want to waste one stick.


----------



## JedixJarf

Individual 4GB sticks are $23 on newegg right now, and if you have shoprunner they qualify for free 2 day shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Individual 4GB sticks are $23 on newegg right now, and if you have shoprunner they qualify for free 2 day shipping.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094


Free shipping now. I wonder if they're going to get back to 40.00 as a kit


----------



## $ilent

I have made a club to commemorate this awesome RAM here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1216771/samsung-30nm-ddr3-club#post_16488779

Please post your results/intentions to join!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*
> 
> so what are the tighest timings people are acheiving at 1333/1600?


1600=7-8-8-23 for me


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*
> 
> so what are the tighest timings people are acheiving at 1333/1600?
> 
> 
> 
> 1600=7-8-8-23 for me
Click to expand...

Can't quite squeeze 7-8-7?


----------



## Schmuckley

can't do it..it's all good though.







.thx for the recommend


----------



## kink

+
*
great to see low latency testing*


----------



## Tennobanzai

Mine seems stable at 2133 10-10-10 28 but when I try 1866 9-9-9 24 I quickly get BSOD with 1.5 volts


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

7-8-8-23 is pretty nice at 1600, especially for the $.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

I thought I would share with everyone... The cheapest place that has this item in stock in 2x4 kits is ramexperts.com. It doesn't come up in initial searches for some reason, but it's 48.99. I just paid 54 bucks on eBay. Oh well. Enjoy!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I'm thinking about buying this even for my future ivy bridge build... crazy?


Nope you're not, I'm actually doing the same thing.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I thought I would share with everyone... The cheapest place that has this item in stock in 2x4 kits is ramexperts.com. It doesn't come up in initial searches for some reason, but it's 48.99. I just paid 54 bucks on eBay. Oh well. Enjoy!


Newegg, they're $47.98 for 2 sticks.







They have single 4GB sticks for $23.99 free shipping, so just add 2 to your cart.


----------



## JassimH

Mine are on the way. I hope I can get 9-9-9-24 1.6v 2000mhz 1T. That'll be an accomplishment with 16gb







.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Newegg, they're $47.98 for 2 sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have single 4GB sticks for $23.99 free shipping, so just add 2 to your cart.


I mean in stock right now. A lot of places have none in inventory now, like Newegg.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Seems Samsung got a major hit on their hands. Are we likely to see more kits like this from other manufacturers? I'm not sure if this is an up and coming tech, or did Samsung just make something innovative?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Seems Samsung got a major hit on their hands. Are we likely to see more kits like this from other manufacturers? I'm not sure if this is an up and coming tech, or did Samsung just make something innovative?


Not sure, I think these ram has been out for a bit until it hits low sub $50 kit now. 1.35v + 30nm ram,,,+ crazy OC . I think we found a diamond.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Newegg, they're $47.98 for 2 sticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have single 4GB sticks for $23.99 free shipping, so just add 2 to your cart.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean in stock right now. A lot of places have none in inventory now, like Newegg.
Click to expand...

Really? Seems like they're in stock to me....







That's why I said to grab them off newegg, cheaper there.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094

Just have to buy 2 sticks separately...its the same thing.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I thought I would share with everyone... The cheapest place that has this item in stock in 2x4 kits is ramexperts.com. It doesn't come up in initial searches for some reason, but it's 48.99. I just paid 54 bucks on eBay. Oh well. Enjoy!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160737940194

Guessing you bought from same people as me








$53 + $9.99 shipping


----------



## Gabe63

Another option:

Frys has these in stock and will PM MC at $39.99, just bought 2 kits.


----------



## GanjaSMK

I'm waiting on my kit to arrive. Pairing them with a 1055T on a M4A78T-E for any interested AMD users. Will post results once I get them up and running.


----------



## nagle3092

I just scored the last sets on Buy.com for $39.99


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I just scored the last sets on Buy.com for $39.99


you bastard !







they'er 99.99 now over there. ridiculous. Amazon's price is up to 57 and change for the kit..


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> you bastard !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they'er 99.99 now over there. ridiculous. Amazon's price is up to 57 and change for the kit..


Wow, they didnt take long to jack that up. Well I got lucky thats for sure.


----------



## Gabe63

MC still has them at $39.99 and every Frys store (in N Cal) has them in stock and will PM

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0380720

http://www.frys.com/product/6798205?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## ericeod

I know I promised to OC these modules in my x58 platform, but I sold my hardware in a matter of hours, so I have to tear down the system and ship my hardware out today... But, I will be testing them in my 2011 setup soon!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63*
> 
> MC still has them at $39.99 and every Frys store (in N Cal) has them in stock and will PM
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0380720
> http://www.frys.com/product/6798205?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


Why dont they have any stores in Spokane? Nearest Fry's is in Seattle


----------



## nawon72

If you don't mind waiting awhile for the 2x4GB set to arrive, you can get it for $39.99 USD + Free Shipping to Lower 48 States from JR.com. Link

It says its "On Order":

Quote:


> *On Order* - This item is on order from the manufacturer and we expect to receive it in shortly. Ordering these items will automatically prioritize your order. If there is an 'Expected to Ship' date, we either have a firm delivery date from the manufacturer, or the item is in stock at one of our nearby distributors.


Must be purchased using Paypal or their site to get it for that price.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Really? Seems like they're in stock to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I said to grab them off newegg, cheaper there.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094
> Just have to buy 2 sticks separately...its the same thing.


This one is out of stock too, and this is also selling single DIMMS instead of 2 x 4GB

Is it fair to call this "budget ram?" Budget to me implies a fair price but at the expense of speed, quality, etc. This stuff seem to be a top performer. I wonder how other manufacturer's products will be when more companies come out with this 30nm technology and it is further refined.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Really? Seems like they're in stock to me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I said to grab them off newegg, cheaper there.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094
> Just have to buy 2 sticks separately...its the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is out of stock too, and this is also selling single DIMMS instead of 2 x 4GB
> 
> Is it fair to call this "budget ram?" Budget to me implies a fair price but at the expense of speed, quality, etc. This stuff seem to be a top performer. I wonder how other manufacturer's products will be when more companies come out with this 30nm technology and it is further refined.
Click to expand...

It wasn't out of stock when I posted that...that's why I posted that.









And who really CARES that its a single stick instead of 2 in a package? It's still the same stuff.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Technically if they are not matched together they may not clock as high or may sometimes have difficulty running in dual channel mode because of individual variances in the sticks. When they are sold in a pair they are tested together. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## terraprime

Yeah they have a thing on these over at XS and they where able to get up to 2400mhz on there x79 platforms. http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?277635-Ultra-low-profile-1.35v-30nm-DDR3-capable-of-2400MHz.-Perfect-for-SFF-builds.
apparently someone got 2500mhz on the last page with a x79 system

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Technically if they are not matched together they may not clock as high or may sometimes have difficulty running in dual channel mode because of individual variances in the sticks. When they are sold in a pair they are tested together. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


yeah but really they are doing pretty good them selves so even if they need just a little bit more of bump in volts that would be good still since ive seen most get to 2133 easily over on XS forum with SB system running at 1.45-1.50v and SB-E hitting 2500mhz on 1.6v


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Technically if they are not matched together they may not clock as high or may sometimes have difficulty running in dual channel mode because of individual variances in the sticks. When they are sold in a pair they are tested together. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


TECHNICALLY speaking....yes. Realistically speaking...no, unless they are incredibly different part numbers (different IC's completely). So long as they're the same IC, they should overclock darn near the same. And they won't have any dual channel issues.

Considering that these only have the one type of IC...it won't hurt a thing using individual sticks, and ordering 2 of them (or 3 for tri channel setups, or 4 for quad channel).


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> TECHNICALLY speaking....yes. Realistically speaking...no, unless they are incredibly different part numbers (different IC's completely). So long as they're the same IC, they should overclock darn near the same. And they won't have any dual channel issues.
> Considering that these only have the one type of IC...it won't hurt a thing using individual sticks, and ordering 2 of them (or 3 for tri channel setups, or 4 for quad channel).


I have never tested this, I'm simply going by what I have read in the past. So in your opinion, do you think that RAM sold in 'kits' is mostly marketing?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> TECHNICALLY speaking....yes. Realistically speaking...no, unless they are incredibly different part numbers (different IC's completely). So long as they're the same IC, they should overclock darn near the same. And they won't have any dual channel issues.
> Considering that these only have the one type of IC...it won't hurt a thing using individual sticks, and ordering 2 of them (or 3 for tri channel setups, or 4 for quad channel).
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tested this, I'm simply going by what I have read in the past. So in your opinion, do you think that RAM sold in 'kits' is mostly marketing?
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, because a LOT of RAM can have various IC's. These Samsung sticks, only have the one type of IC for now.

Example, my old GSkill Ripjaw 2x4GB CAS8 sticks (blue). Early adopters of that RAM got amazing results (good IC's). My sticks were all absolutely HORRIBLE (had 32GB worth of it). Couldn't clock past about 1680, no matter votls or timings.

But I have mis matched sticks in my DDR2 machines, and they all do very well. Especially the Samsung DDR2 1GB sticks (all are D9 sticks, but all were seperate pulls from OEM machines).

USUALLY, however, if you buy the same exact sticks (seperately, but the same sticks), they'll 99% of the time never have a problem in dual channel mode, 2 or 4 sticks. They'll also USUALLY not have a problem overclocking together.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Well my set came in today. Without doing anything other than popping them in I've got 1.5v 8-8-8-24-33 running 1666Mhz for the time being. Will see if these can do 8-8-8 at 1.35v later.

Will also try running 2000Mhz 9-9-9-24 and will post back later with more results.

AMD 1055T
M4A78T-E


----------



## ducktape

tRFC wont go any lower than 65 @1600mhz 8-8-8-24 1.5v


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape*
> 
> tRFC wont go any lower than 65 @1600mhz 8-8-8-24 1.5v


How many modules are you running?


----------



## aznofazns

Do you think 3 of these modules would work in triple channel on an X58 motherboard?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Do you think 3 of these modules would work in triple channel on an X58 motherboard?


Yes they will.


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Do you think 3 of these modules would work in triple channel on an X58 motherboard?


I bought 4 kits for a future X79 upgrade and am currently using 3 of those kits in my X58 right now for 24GB of ram at 1850 9-9-9-24


----------



## aznofazns

Sweet, I'm tempted to order 3 separate 4GB sticks. The 1x4GB option on Amazon is the correct model, right? It's still MV-3V4G3/US...

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3-US/dp/B0059200FY/ref=lh_ni_t


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Sweet, I'm tempted to order 3 separate 4GB sticks. The 1x4GB option on Amazon is the correct model, right? It's still MV-3V4G3/US...
> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3-US/dp/B0059200FY/ref=lh_ni_t


Yeah, that is the correct one.


----------



## Gabe63

Frys just put these on a one day sale so you can order them if you don't have a local store. $39.99, don't know if they have shipping charges.

http://www.frys.com/product/6798205?site=sa:adpages%20page:mon_page19


----------



## aznofazns

Ordered 3x4GB sticks from Amazon for $80. Shipping was 9 bucks. Hopefully these work in conjunction with my existing Mushkin kit.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Well, after tinkering around with my Samsung sticks for a while, I decided to put my Ripjaws back in. My Ripjaws go a little bit higher with tighter timings (at 2200, 9-11-10-28, 1.675v). The Samsungs couldn't get at 2200 with these timings STABLE with up to 1.65v, so I figured I'd leave them be. They'll go into my server, probably at 1866 speeds, maybe 2133 if I feel like screwing with them that much.

I really did enjoy these sticks (still do). They're little monsters honestly. But they just can't hang with my Ripjaws still sadly, and that's what I was hoping for.


----------



## eduardmc

can you install any heatsink on this. i'm planning on buying them but i would like to remove the heatsink from my vengeance and install them in this. it is just for look nothing else


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> How many modules are you running?


I'm using 3. Increasing voltage does nothing so I'm just gonna leave it at that.

Started messing aroudn some more and now at 1600mhz 7-7-7-24 1.64v. 1 hr stable so far on prime. Gonna try IBT.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape*
> 
> I'm using 3. Increasing voltage does nothing so I'm just gonna leave it at that.
> Started messing aroudn some more and now at 1600mhz 7-7-7-24 1.64v. 1 hr stable so far on prime. Gonna try IBT.


I would let Prime95 Blend run overnight. 1 hr probably isn't a good indicator of RAM stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> can you install any heatsink on this. i'm planning on buying them but i would like to remove the heatsink from my vengeance and install them in this. it is just for look nothing else


I'm also wondering this. Are there any ultra low-profile heatsinks that would fit? Naked RAM would just look out of place in my rig...

EDIT:

Also, what's the difference between the 3V2G3 and 3V4G3 models? Their specs are identical except that the 3V2 uses 1.36W while the 3V4 uses 1.65W. Both use 30nm chips and are 1600MHz CL11. I wonder if the 3V2 overclocks better?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Well, after tinkering around with my Samsung sticks for a while, I decided to put my Ripjaws back in. My Ripjaws go a little bit higher with tighter timings (at 2200, 9-11-10-28, 1.675v). The Samsungs couldn't get at 2200 with these timings STABLE with up to 1.65v, so I figured I'd leave them be. They'll go into my server, probably at 1866 speeds, maybe 2133 if I feel like screwing with them that much.
> I really did enjoy these sticks (still do). They're little monsters honestly. But they just can't hang with my Ripjaws still sadly, and that's what I was hoping for.


I take it you got those results with 16Gb of this samsung ram?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> I would let Prime95 Blend run overnight. 1 hr probably isn't a good indicator of RAM stability.
> I'm also wondering this. Are there any ultra low-profile heatsinks that would fit? Naked RAM would just look out of place in my rig...
> EDIT:
> Also, what's the difference between the 3V2G3 and 3V4G3 models? Their specs are identical except that the 3V2 uses 1.36W while the 3V4 uses 1.65W. Both use 30nm chips and are 1600MHz CL11. I wonder if the 3V2 overclocks better?


3V2G3 is 2Gb sticks, 3V4G3 is 4GB sticks as far as I know.

In fact This pic below is taken from Amazon:



The chart shows a MV-3V2G3D/US 2x4GB kit, but when you click on it it redirects you to the MV-3V4G3D/US 2x4Gb kit. Maybe its a typo and MV-3V2G3D/US just means 2GB sticks and MV-3V4G3D/US means 4GB sticks. You do make interesting point though with regards to power consumption, there doesnt seem to be a MV-3V2G3D/US 8GB kit though with the lower power consumption.


----------



## djriful

The price of the 8GB kits at Amazon has gone up to $99... wow I'm happy I got them at low price 16GB $97 only last week.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The price of the 8GB kits at Amazon has gone up to $99... wow I'm happy I got them at low price 16GB $97 only last week.


I bought a kit off ebay for $53 here - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160737940194. Still 10 of those left.

Also seeing alot of people on here asking about RAM heatsinks and cooling...last time I checked RAM cooling was just for show and a gimmick?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I bought a kit off ebay for $53 here - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160737940194. Still 10 of those left.
> Also seeing alot of people on here asking about RAM heatsinks and cooling...last time I checked RAM cooling was just for show and a gimmick?


There are ram heat sink for this particular small or short ram? My plan was to mount a ram cooler over it and held in place by the socket plastic.


----------



## $ilent

but ram coolers dont actually do anything lol...every touched your ram heatsink had its been warm?


----------



## El_Capitan

Ever since the Crucial 2x2GB 1333MHz CT2KIT25664BA1339 kits and Tom's Hardware's testing results (yeah, excuse me for referring to Tom's Hardware, but they do have _some_ decent reviews) from a few years back, those kits were the best bang for the buck memory kits that overclocked well with decent timings - and without heat spreaders. Remember when 2x2GB 1600MHz kits were priced near $95? Those went as low as $65 before prices for them started going up to the norm.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> but ram coolers dont actually do anything lol...every touched your ram heatsink had its been warm?


It does as soon I started using SSD. Those ram I had in my old rig was burning hot.


----------



## jasinto

I have a question. Make oc on this memory isn't dangerous ? isn't temperature a problem ?

Im from argentina i hope u understand my english


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasinto*
> 
> I have a question. Make oc on this memory isn't dangerous ? isn't temperature a problem ?
> Im from argentina i hope u understand my english


They are rated up to 1.5V. However, a lot of people have been pushing it past that for better OCing. So long as you have a source of airflow on these sticks, it should be fine. Mine haven't gotten very hot.


----------



## jasinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdfloyd*
> 
> They are rated up to 1.5V. However, a lot of people have been pushing it past that for better OCing. So long as you have a source of airflow on these sticks, it should be fine. Mine haven't gotten very hot.


Ok with a good airflow temperature doesn't matter. Thank you so much


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasinto*
> 
> Ok so with a good airflow temperature doesn't matter. Thank you so much


Yeah. Best I can tell you is that if you don't go crazy on the volts, you should be fine. If they do become too hot for your liking, then you can always buy small heatsinks and use thermal glue to attach them that way.


----------



## jasinto

thank you for answer !


----------



## aznofazns

I thought I would share this for people who want better aesthetics and/or possibly better cooling:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160687


----------



## Jodiuh

So yeah, I tried these Muskins and a bunch of Corsair's 1.35V Vengeance kits in 2x4 and 4x4 configurations w/ nothing but trouble. LinX would crash and I'd BSOD every now and then on my very mild 3.6Ghz OC on the i5 760.

So I thought I'd try one more 4x4GB setup before jumping to 2x8GB for substantially more. Upon receiving the kit that got bounced around from UPS to the Post Office, I noticed that NONE of the 4 2x4GB kits had matching numbers on the chips, lol. In fact, some of the DIMMs have 4 or 5 different chip numbers! Then I had to deal w/ the absolute worst packaging of RAM I've ever had the displeasure of opening! My hopes were not high at that moment. So what's the result?










Perfectly stable w/ my OC and 1.35V set in BIOS @ CL9 w/ 1400ish Mhz. Now I realize it's nothing compared to what you guys are doing, but I like to keep things simple. I'm using the same settings I did w/ the other kits (actually tried upping the voltages of DRAM and IMC on the other ones w/ no success). So these sticks get 2 big thumbs up from me.


----------



## MINE

Are these faster then these kit or better? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Are these faster then these kit or better? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428


These are much better than the Ripjaws. I've been running them at 1600mhz 8-8-8-22-1T @ 1.5V with no problems in stress testing and in BF3. They don't get hot at all either. I have yet to overclock them, as I just setup my first loop, but will be doing so hopefully soon.


----------



## Chuckclc

FYI, these kits are available for $39.99 at Frys right now!

http://www.frys.com/product/6798205?site=sa:adpages%20page:mon_page19


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*
> 
> FYI, these kits are available for $39.99 at Frys right now!
> http://www.frys.com/product/6798205?site=sa:adpages%20page:mon_page19


And J&R if you don't mind waiting:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> If you don't mind waiting awhile for the 2x4GB set to arrive, you can get it for $39.99 USD + Free Shipping to Lower 48 States from JR.com. Link
> 
> It says its "On Order":
> 
> Must be purchased using Paypal or their site to get it for that price.


----------



## 260870

I am still waiting on these, bought from an Ebay seller, USPS says:

Detailed Results:

Shipment Accepted, February 06, 2012, 4:31 pm, HOFFMAN ESTATES, IL 60169
Electronic Shipping Info Received, February 06, 2012

IDK why it hasn't updated since the 6th, but it normally doesn't take things this long from the states.


----------



## maz0r

Mine arrived this morning from the states (dispatched 18th of Feb by RamExperts via USPS)
Ram: $52.99 | £33.40
Postage: $6.99 | £4.40
Handling Fee: $12.69 | £8.00
Tax: $10.90 | £6.87
Totals: *$83.57 | £52.49*

That's still cheaper including postage than 8GB of Corsair Vengeance (crap) would be in the UK.

I'm working on my CPU overclock first before i play with these, once I find a stable CPU clock these bad boys are going to town


----------



## 260870

Goddamn, bought from the same seller and nothing yet. Could you properly track yours via the USPS website?


----------



## maz0r

No the USPS shipping selected only has dispatch confirmation - Royal Mail will probably drop a letter saying you need to pay the charges once it clears customs.


----------



## 260870

Ah ok, I am in Australia BTW, no charges and AFAIK no Royal Mail.

Thanks though, atleast I know why its not updating.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maz0r*
> 
> Mine arrived this morning from the states (dispatched 18th of Feb by RamExperts via USPS)
> Ram: $52.99 | £33.40
> Postage: $6.99 | £4.40
> Handling Fee: $12.69 | £8.00
> Tax: $10.90 | £6.87
> Totals: *$83.57 | £52.49*
> That's still cheaper including postage than 8GB of Corsair Vengeance (crap) would be in the UK.
> I'm working on my CPU overclock first before i play with these, once I find a stable CPU clock these bad boys are going to town


damm thats fast, you sure it was despatched on 18/02? I bought mine after you but mine was despatched on 17/02. Mine cost $53 plus $9.99 postage from ram experts


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> damm thats fast, you sure it was despatched on 18/02? I bought mine after you but mine was despatched on 17/02. Mine cost $53 plus $9.99 postage from ram experts


Sorry 18/2 was the failed delivery date (i.e. letter in the post saying you need to pay £14.87 import/handling) dispatch was 14/2/12


----------



## Coolwaters

LOL price spiked to $100 at amazon. lame

i might pick one up from microcenter since its still $40.


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc*
> 
> FYI, these kits are available for $39.99 at Frys right now!
> http://www.frys.com/product/6798205?site=sa:adpages%20page:mon_page19


Thanks for the heads up, got 2 8 gig kits from Frys.


----------



## thrgk

can someone with these oced to 2133mhz or more do a maxxmem test and tell me your latency? is it 45 or less or? screenie also would be good. thanks!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> can someone with these oced to 2133mhz or more do a maxxmem test and tell me your latency? is it 45 or less or? screenie also would be good. thanks!


Don't have maxmem but here's my results with aida64 latency test. 10-10-10-28 2133 1.5v
(Click to enlarge)


----------



## Jamar16

I'm planning to build a new PC when IVY comes out, anyone think it's a good idea to buy two sets of these before they go up in price?


----------



## RagingAzn628

hey guys,

I bought these bad boys for $4 each (OOS atm):

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119017

they work great and will fit nicely with these RAM!

I don't know the exact decrease in temps but they definitely will help with OCing

check out these pics:


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

1600 8-8-8-24-1t @ 1.5. tried 7-7-7-20 and fails linx 8 min in. what is max safe voltages on these, my old 4gb kit was 7-7-7-20 at 1.7 but those had some gangster head spreader. can these go 1.7v?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> 1600 8-8-8-24-1t @ 1.5. tried 7-7-7-20 and fails linx 8 min in. what is max safe voltages on these, my old 4gb kit was 7-7-7-20 at 1.7 but those had some gangster head spreader. can these go 1.7v?


I wouldn't push that much voltage on them at all. Perhaps they're all right with cooling but I wouldn't.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> 1600 8-8-8-24-1t @ 1.5. tried 7-7-7-20 and fails linx 8 min in. what is max safe voltages on these, my old 4gb kit was 7-7-7-20 at 1.7 but those had some gangster head spreader. can these go 1.7v?


I wouldn't go over 1.6v with them. You might have to drop to 1333 to get tighter timings.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> 1600 8-8-8-24-1t @ 1.5. tried 7-7-7-20 and fails linx 8 min in. what is max safe voltages on these, my old 4gb kit was 7-7-7-20 at 1.7 but those had some gangster head spreader. can these go 1.7v?


I also wanted to add that you're not going to see the same kinds of speeds at certain timings like you see on Intel based machines with a i5 or i7, using them on your AMD platform. I too am on an AMD platform and the platform itself is limiting even if only in a subtle way.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I also wanted to add that you're not going to see the same kinds of speeds at certain timings like you see on Intel based machines with a i5 or i7, using them on your AMD platform. I too am on an AMD platform and the platform itself is limiting even if only in a subtle way.


I think he's going for tighter timings since AMD systems are better with tighter timings.

In regards to getting tighter timings, I've tried a combination of 7-8-7, 7-8-8, 7-7-8 for the timings and nothing seems to work for CAS7 at 1.5V-1.6V. I still haven't had the time to test using different FSB settings, but maybe this weekend I will have time to play with it.


----------



## 260870

Weirdest thing just happened.

Got this RAM, played with OC a bit, once i got something that would boot windows properly, lots of services would not run. Could not get any internet or anything, or diagnose problems. Put it on auto settings and It worked fine. Gonna try OC again and see what happens.


----------



## djriful

Mine arrived in my area but the Purolator came right after I left the house. Now I have to drive 20min on highway to get to their dam far away depot. GRR


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

These ram don't seem to like tight timings despite being able oc like crazy, extra volt don't seem to do much either. Would some heatsink and a cooler change this? I doubt it but had to ask.


----------



## $ilent

d0nch1ch1o

RAM cooling is a gimmick, no need for it whatsoever.

My RAM has arrived, whats best and easiest method to test for stability? Another member recommended running 32M on superpi but that didnt prove stable despite passing the test.


----------



## rdfloyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> d0nch1ch1o
> RAM cooling is a gimmick, no need for it whatsoever.
> My RAM has arrived, whats best and easiest method to test for stability? Another member recommended running 32M on superpi but that didnt prove stable despite passing the test.


I do a Prime95 blend for around 8 hours using 6-7GB of RAM. Worked for me so far.


----------



## JieMan

Also in SODIMM http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B00592005E/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_2?ie=UTF8&index=2
I was picking a set up for my Llano laptop to replace the junk Hp put in there when I ran accross the desktop version, I was interested in an 8Gb kit for my first ever Intel rig with 2500k, I currently have some of the earlier mentioned Gskill eco 1600 cas 7 2x2Gb I pulled from my Zacate htpc for Sandy ( I just threw a crucial 1333 2Gb stick in and I think even thats overkill for Zacate and to think I had eco's in there) . I couldn't find another set anywhere to make 8 Gb of the eco,
I did a quick google search for the sammy ram and wouldn't you know it led me to this thread, lol ... I was sold after reading through. I will be needing to get rid of those Gskills now though, damn my low rep here, I guess I can't post em. Now I just have to wait a few more days for everything to arrive... ... ... ... ..... .... .


----------



## $ilent

Well I got these sticks, put em in at 1.65v 2133mhz and 9-10-9-27 and ran custom p95 test with 6.5gb worth of ram. The test ran for about 4 hours before I got bsod 101 code...which I find is strange since 101 usually means vcore, but this has been ran overnight for 12 hours and passed. Gonna up my cpu vcore by 1 notch and finish a 6903 Wu then run overnight to ensure tis stable.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well I got these sticks, put em in at 1.65v 2133mhz and 9-10-9-27 and ran custom p95 test with 6.5gb worth of ram. The test ran for about 4 hours before I got bsod 101 code...which I find is strange since 101 usually means vcore, but this has been ran overnight for 12 hours and passed. Gonna up my cpu vcore by 1 notch and finish a 6903 Wu then run overnight to ensure tis stable.


WOW 1.65 right off the bat?

I think the avg for these are 10-10-10-28 @ 1.5v <-- which is what i am at...

Do you need to boost the voltage that much to get that tight of timings?


----------



## $ilent

No I just put it in to see if it could manage it. I will go as low as possible in couple days once my [email protected] has finished this work unit. I also wish there was some sort of quick method to testing the memory stability, I cba doing 6 hours+ of prime95 for each voltage increment.


----------



## myerz635

I've been playing with this RAM all day.....so far i've gotten 7-7-7-21 @ 1600 and 8-9-9-24 @ 1866 with 1.5v. I'm debating on which to choose.....what are your guys' thoughts on the lower latency vs higher speed?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myerz635*
> 
> I've been playing with this RAM all day.....so far i've gotten 7-7-7-21 @ 1600 and 8-9-9-24 @ 1866 with 1.5v. I'm debating on which to choose.....what are your guys' thoughts on the lower latency vs higher speed?


On SB i think the lower timings would be better.


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> On SB i think the lower timings would be better.


I had a similar thread to this, apparently on SB and SBe bandwidth was better, while on AMD timings proved a better improvements. Amd platforms show more gains from more bandwidth/lower latency though.

He hasn't shown any proof, and I haven't seen anything to back this up, or the opposite like you suggest.

In my opinion, with no proof to my claims, latency would be better at tri/quad channel with 1600mhz as the bandwidth isn't an issue with 3/4 mc's working together, while on single/dual channel a higher bandwidth would be better, due to the less "total" bandwidth.

It's also heavily dependent on the applications you're running (obviously), but for e-peen's sake (and my guessing above) 1866mhz would be best.

I do realize I've contradicted myself, I was just pointing out that others have said different things.

I guess you could try benchmarks/games/whatever you do, and measure the (slight) performance difference...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myerz635*
> 
> I've been playing with this RAM all day.....so far i've gotten 7-7-7-21 @ 1600 and 8-9-9-24 @ 1866 with 1.5v. I'm debating on which to choose.....what are your guys' thoughts on the lower latency vs higher speed?


Go for the extra bandwidth (1866). You won't notice a difference between the two timings but you may benefit for more bandwidth overall.


----------



## JieMan

Take a look at these if interested about the speed differences.
It looks like no matter what speed > timings for results.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4503/sandy-bridge-memory-scaling-choosing-the-best-ddr3/3


----------



## El_Capitan

Higher CPU overclocks, higher RAM speeds is better, otherwise, tighter timings.


----------



## myerz635

Thanks for the info gents, +rep to all of you


----------



## wumpus

why are these suddenly $98 on amazon?!?!?!?


----------



## $ilent

Well my ram failed at 1.65v and 9-10-9-27.

Recommendations anyone? I got 101 BSOD code.


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

I got the heat spreaders and a fan, didn't change one thing.Didn't mess with too many settings just that it wont be stable at 7-7-7-20-1t up to 1.6v. Didn't try anything in between. Guess leaving it at 8-8-8-24 is what I'll do. Is 8gb 8-8-8-24 better than 4gb 7-7-7-20?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> I got the heat spreaders and a fan, didn't change one thing.Didn't mess with too many settings just that it wont be stable at 7-7-7-20-1t up to 1.6v. Didn't try anything in between. Guess leaving it at 8-8-8-24 is what I'll do. Is 8gb 8-8-8-24 better than 4gb 7-7-7-20?


You're not going to see a difference in the things you do unless you're benchmarking or doing something like folding that uses up your RAM. For gaming and casual usage, it should not matter.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well my ram failed at 1.65v and 9-10-9-27.
> Recommendations anyone? I got 101 BSOD code.


You need to increase your VCore. When you increase your RAM speeds, you'll also need to adjust your VCore most of the time.


----------



## Faster_is_better

*HEY, these are back down at $39.99 at jr.com, they are on order so you will have to wait, but they have $7 discount (original 46.99) through tomorrow (2/25/12)! I think this is cheapest place to order right now*

http://www.jr.com/samsung/pe/SAM_MV3V4G3DUS/

Free shipping


----------



## Strangg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *HEY, these are back down at $39.99 at jr.com, they are on order so you will have to wait, but they have $7 discount (original 46.99) through tomorrow (2/25/12)! I think this is cheapest place to order right now*
> http://www.jr.com/samsung/pe/SAM_MV3V4G3DUS/
> Free shipping


Microcenter has them in stock for the same price.

~S


----------



## MistaDowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *HEY, these are back down at $39.99 at jr.com, they are on order so you will have to wait, but they have $7 discount (original 46.99) through tomorrow (2/25/12)! I think this is cheapest place to order right now*
> http://www.jr.com/samsung/pe/SAM_MV3V4G3DUS/
> Free shipping


I placed my order for this ram 5 days ago from jr and still no stock







I hope I don't have to wait to much longer, this is the first time I've ordered anything from them.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> I placed my order for this ram 5 days ago from jr and still no stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't have to wait to much longer, this is the first time I've ordered anything from them.


They are definitely a reputable site, no worries. Probably just having a hard time getting supplies because they sold out so fast originally (on Amazon and Newegg, elsewhere too).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strangg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *HEY, these are back down at $39.99 at jr.com, they are on order so you will have to wait, but they have $7 discount (original 46.99) through tomorrow (2/25/12)! I think this is cheapest place to order right now*
> http://www.jr.com/samsung/pe/SAM_MV3V4G3DUS/
> Free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microcenter has them in stock for the same price.
> 
> ~S
Click to expand...

Good to know, someone should update OP lol... I think MC has tax though for some people, dunno about JR.com


----------



## GanjaSMK

Don't forget Fry's has them for 39.99 also!


----------



## 179232

This RAM is awesome. Completely stable at 8-9-9-24-1T 1866MHz at 1.5V.


----------



## 0201mitzen

Im sorry to post this in this thread, but iv'e tried to figuere it out myself without luck. so here it is. what does it meen when you say stuff like, 8-9-9-24-1T?


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0201mitzen*
> 
> Im sorry to post this in this thread, but iv'e tried to figuere it out myself without luck. so here it is. what does it meen when you say stuff like, 8-9-9-24-1T?


Read this OCN thread, it has all the answers: http://www.overclock.net/t/9981/ram-timing-explained


----------



## 0201mitzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Read this OCN thread, it has all the answers: http://www.overclock.net/t/9981/ram-timing-explained


Thank you sir!


----------



## Schmuckley

eh..we'll see how it do on AMD
Fantastic on Intel platform!


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> *ATTN: DIS RAMS IZ TERRIBAD FOR AMD!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get them for an AMD platform..NOT good..NOT AMD friendly..at all!
> yah..barely works at all.In order to get it to..latency is crazy high
> Fantastic on Intel platform!


I have no problems running these at 1.5v 8-8-8-24-1T on M4A78T-E w/ a 1055T @ 1666...

Pretty sure they'd work even better in a board supporting 1866+ too... not sure how one experience places a broad statement as yours above (take no offense)?


----------



## Schmuckley

hrmm..mebbe i try that later..







none of my OC profile worked







..without like..at least 10-10-10-30








what voltage,ganja?yah..ok my last rams did 7-6-6-19 @ 1560 or something like that .I figured i'd have to raise some..but i just couldn't get it to fly







Maybe i can get it going later ..but i am seriously wanting some amd-friendly RAM..I can do 7-8-8-23 @ 1600 on Intel
i gotta crank this cpu up atm.


.unfortunately..one of our own holds the record now..didn't when i ordered chip








ah well..time to reboot


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> hrmm..mebbe i try that later..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of my OC profile worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..without like..at least 10-10-10-30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what voltage,ganja?


1.5v, minimum my board will run with. Wish it would run lower, I'm betting that these kits would do it with less on the right board, even for AMD based platforms. They're soooo cheap I'm thinking of picking up several kits for future uses....


----------



## solar0987

I want 2x 4gb stick but i cant find them anywhere that has a reasonable price







lesigh
If anyone has a micro center around them and want to make a quick 5-10$ pm me. Or if anyone has a set they want to sell for a reasonable price pm me


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I want 2x 4gb stick but i cant find them anywhere that has a reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesigh
> If anyone has a micro center around them and want to make a quick 5-10$ pm me. Or if anyone has a set they want to sell for a reasonable price pm me


You can just buy 2 of them from here.


----------



## solar0987

Wont ship till the 27th.
Newegg had the same thing but couple dollars cheaper.

Just hope wont have any problems with having 2 seperate dimms, and not in a packaged set.
Ordered ill post results when they arrive


----------



## Strangg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> *ATTN: DIS RAMS IZ TERRIBAD FOR AMD!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get them for an AMD platform..NOT good..NOT AMD friendly..at all!
> yah..barely works at all.In order to get it to..latency is crazy high
> Fantastic on Intel platform!


They work fine in my AMD rig. Mine arrived yesterday and I've got them in @1600mhz 1t 8-8-8-24 at 1.45v. And that's without even trying much. I'm going to see how much I can push them this weekend. My old set was a 4g set @1333 1t 6-6-6 24 @1.65v and they were a pain to get there. If i can get these down to CAS 7 @1600 i'll call it good and leave them there, but i'm happy if they don't get any better than they already are.

~S


----------



## Strangg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> I want 2x 4gb stick but i cant find them anywhere that has a reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lesigh
> If anyone has a micro center around them and want to make a quick 5-10$ pm me. Or if anyone has a set they want to sell for a reasonable price pm me


Microcenter will ship them to you for less than the $10. click here

cost me 39.99 +5.99 ship +2.50 tax. $48.48 total.

~S


----------



## nagle3092

Got my first set stable at 2133 9-10-10-28-1T 1.5v. Hopefully when the other set gets here on Tuesday they will run the same. Don't forget Buy.com has them for 39.99 + fs.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## $ilent

How did you test that for stability nagle?


----------



## 179232

At 1.5V, which of the following should be the setting that I should run at? The RAM is stable on both settings:

8-9-9-24-1T 1866MHz 1.5V

10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> At 1.5V, which of the following should be the setting that I should run at? The RAM is stable on both settings:
> 
> 8-9-9-24-1T 1866MHz 1.5V
> 
> 10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V


2133.







Don't believe me? Run Maxxmem benchmark and test them both out yourself.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> 2133.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe me? Run Maxxmem benchmark and test them both out yourself.


o hai pioneer









I'll run the benchmark tomorrow and see







. However, for 2133MHz should I pick up a RAM cooler for these guys? I don't want them to get very hot. I don't do any kind of RAM intensive designing or anything, I just play BF3.

I'd call a few hours of BF3, 10 runs of IBT at Extreme, a few runs of Memtest86+, and a few hours of P95 Blend stable right? No crashes so far.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> 2133.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't believe me? Run Maxxmem benchmark and test them both out yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> o hai pioneer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll run the benchmark tomorrow and see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . However, for 2133MHz should I pick up a RAM cooler for these guys? I don't want them to get very hot. I don't do any kind of RAM intensive designing or anything, I just play BF3.
> 
> I'd call a few hours of BF3, 10 runs of IBT at Extreme, a few runs of Memtest86+, and a few hours of P95 Blend stable right? No crashes so far.
Click to expand...

They don't need spreaders at all, that's only for looks honestly. My Ripjaws at 1.75v never even get warm. 1.50-1.65v on those Samsung sticks didn't get them warm even to the touch either.


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> They don't need spreaders at all, that's only for looks honestly. My Ripjaws at 1.75v never even get warm. 1.50-1.65v on those Samsung sticks didn't get them warm even to the touch either.


Pioneer, your advice is always excellent, thanks







.

Just one final question: If my RAM seems to fail at 10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V (didn't have too much time to test for stability today) by what increments should I increase voltage from 1.5V?

Thanks again for the help! Gonna hit the sack now.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> They don't need spreaders at all, that's only for looks honestly. My Ripjaws at 1.75v never even get warm. 1.50-1.65v on those Samsung sticks didn't get them warm even to the touch either.
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer, your advice is always excellent, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just one final question: If my RAM seems to fail at 10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V (didn't have too much time to test for stability today) by what increments should I increase voltage from 1.5V?
> 
> Thanks again for the help! Gonna hit the sack now.
Click to expand...

Increase voltage till its stable. Lol. How much you need will depend on your exact sticks. I've heard they don't respond all that well to voltage. I had mine running at 1.50v and 1.65v. Those were the only 2 voltages I tried with my Samsung sticks. I just had them in there long enough to test for stability at 2200, and I called it a day there.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Pioneer, your advice is always excellent, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just one final question: If my RAM seems to fail at 10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V (didn't have too much time to test for stability today) by what increments should I increase voltage from 1.5V?
> Thanks again for the help! Gonna hit the sack now.


If you want to be precise, just do it in minimal increments and just find the voltage in which you don't crash in the things you do the most. If you want to find it quicker, just do it in 0.01V or even 0.025V increments and see if you crash while playing BF3.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> They don't need spreaders at all, that's only for looks honestly. My Ripjaws at 1.75v never even get warm. 1.50-1.65v on those Samsung sticks didn't get them warm even to the touch either.


ARGGGG from the man who don't update his fs threads!!!!!!!!

lol love you man no worries just giving you crap cause im drunk And OMG just seen the Molested H50 HAHAHAHA, how long that been like that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Pioneer, your advice is always excellent, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just one final question: If my RAM seems to fail at 10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V (didn't have too much time to test for stability today) by what increments should I increase voltage from 1.5V?
> Thanks again for the help! Gonna hit the sack now.


Try 1.53-1.55.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> How did you test that for stability nagle?


I did 30 runs of IBT using 7288mb and it passed just fine. Ill probably back it up with a couple hours of prime95 blend in a could days.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> They don't need spreaders at all, that's only for looks honestly. My Ripjaws at 1.75v never even get warm. 1.50-1.65v on those Samsung sticks didn't get them warm even to the touch either.
> 
> 
> 
> ARGGGG from the man who don't update his fs threads!!!!!!!!
> 
> lol love you man no worries just giving you crap cause im drunk.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Pioneer, your advice is always excellent, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just one final question: If my RAM seems to fail at 10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V (didn't have too much time to test for stability today) by what increments should I increase voltage from 1.5V?
> Thanks again for the help! Gonna hit the sack now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try 1.53-1.55.
Click to expand...

I did update the thread though.







It says that they're pending right now. They have said that since they started being pending.









I also stated right from the get go I got 16GB to run stable at 2200 with 1.63v (which I could've sworn it was 1.65v, but I might've mis typed).


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Pioneer, your advice is always excellent, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just one final question: If my RAM seems to fail at 10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V (didn't have too much time to test for stability today) by what increments should I increase voltage from 1.5V?
> Thanks again for the help! Gonna hit the sack now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strangg1*
> 
> Microcenter will ship them to you for less than the $10. click here
> cost me 39.99 +5.99 ship +2.50 tax. $48.48 total.
> ~S


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I did update the thread though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says that they're pending right now. They have said that since they started being pending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stated right from the get go I got 16GB to run stable at 2200 with 1.63v (which I could've sworn it was 1.65v, but I might've mis typed).


Oh hell no lol i seen for sale then price then read comment and was like "screw these haters there dumb ****s" There was no pending sign till after i pm'd









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strangg1*
> 
> Microcenter will ship them to you for less than the $10. click here
> cost me 39.99 +5.99 ship +2.50 tax. $48.48 total.
> ~S


And MAN since when did microcenter start shipping? It afaik always been in store pickup... Bought off newegg for 54$ for 2 2gb mismatched sticks... Hope thay work out.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strangg1*
> 
> Microcenter will ship them to you for less than the $10. click here
> cost me 39.99 +5.99 ship +2.50 tax. $48.48 total.
> ~S


And ive changed my post once ftw

When did they start shipping?
AFAIK it's always been in store pickup!!!!!

Ordered 2 diff 2gb stick from newegg hope they work out good.........

Someone buy this damned waterblock so i can get another set.
This upcoming wedding is drastically decreasing my funds lol.


----------



## Velathawen

Just got these up and running, 4x4GB. Haven't stability tested just yet but it looks in line with the performance most other people are getting.



This is with 1.57v on the dram voltage, going to try to get it down to CL10 and closer to 1.5v. Will post back in a bit!

Honestly, for $40 a pop, why not









Update - - - - - -

Does not like CL10 and I do not want to run more than 1.57v.

Currently trying 1866 CL9 1.5 flat. If this is stable I might just stay around here. Mainly wanted the increase in ram capacity 8->16GB for running VM.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Just got these up and running, 4x4GB. Haven't stability tested just yet but it looks in line with the performance most other people are getting.
> 
> This is with 1.57v on the dram voltage, going to try to get it down to CL10 and closer to 1.5v. Will post back in a bit!
> Honestly, for $40 a pop, why not


them would be right in line with the gskill 8-8-8-24-2t 1.5 1600's i just sold im hoping for better....


----------



## solar0987

think my net is acting up... posted pic nothing... try again?


better speed with higher timings? is that the ht?


----------



## solar0987

Cant edit posts...
you have higher timings with better score!
Thats the ht? or the 4.6?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Pioneer, your advice is always excellent, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just one final question: If my RAM seems to fail at 10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V (didn't have too much time to test for stability today) by what increments should I increase voltage from 1.5V?
> Thanks again for the help! Gonna hit the sack now.


Also if your stress test fails at 2133 10-10-10-28 I would add a little VCCIO first before upping the dram.

Edit: Just got a rounding error in superPI, time to change some stuff and retest.
Edit 2: Ok so with superPI it failed at loop 2 with 1.5v, loop 14 with 1.525v, so I jumped to 1.6v figuring it would pass with still some overhead on the voltage and it did. I think Im gonna let it run some prime95 custom blend for a couple hours and call it good.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Also if your stress test fails at 2133 10-10-10-28 I would add a little VCCIO first before upping the dram.
> Edit: Just got a rounding error in superPI, time to change some stuff and retest.
> Edit 2: Ok so with superPI it failed at loop 2 with 1.5v, loop 14 with 1.525v, so I jumped to 1.6v figuring it would pass with still some overhead on the voltage and it did. I think Im gonna let it run some prime95 custom blend for a couple hours and call it good.


See mine can pass superpi 32M fine, but fails on custom p95 blend with 6.5GB of rma after like 4 hours with a 101 BSOD code...which is strange since 101 to me means cpu vcore, but I tested this overclock few months back and it passed overnight fine.

What are you recommendations nagle? Increase VCCIO? If so to what value? Mine is set to 1.15v already...

I tried 2133mhz at 9-10-9-27...Recommendations on this too please? Thanks


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> See mine can pass superpi 32M fine, but fails on custom p95 blend with 6.5GB of rma after like 4 hours with a 101 BSOD code...which is strange since 101 to me means cpu vcore, but I tested this overclock few months back and it passed overnight fine.
> What are you recommendations nagle? Increase VCCIO? If so to what value? Mine is set to 1.15v already...
> I tried 2133mhz at 9-10-9-27...Recommendations on this too please? Thanks


Well you could try 9-10-10-28-1T which is what seems to be the norm for these sticks at 2133. Since your at 1.15v already I would leave your vccio where it is, but as far as the 101 bsod did you try to bump your cpu voltage a tad?


----------



## dlee7283

these are 98 bucks now, WTH?


----------



## 179232

Alright, so I have found 2 stable spots now, but I don't know which one to keep:

10-10-10-28-1T 1.5V 2133MHz

8-9-9-24-1T 1.5V 1866MHz

I believe Pioneer recommended the 2133MHz but that was when the Cas Latency was at 9, but I found that it isn't stable at 9.

So which of the two should I use?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Alright, so I have found 2 stable spots now, but I don't know which one to keep:
> 
> 10-10-10-28-1T 1.5V 2133MHz
> 
> 8-9-9-24-1T 1.5V 1866MHz
> 
> I believe Pioneer recommended the 2133MHz but that was when the Cas Latency was at 9, but I found that it isn't stable at 9.
> 
> So which of the two should I use?


2133, run some maxxmem benches and you'll see it performs better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> these are 98 bucks now, WTH?


Check Buy.com


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Well you could try 9-10-10-28-1T which is what seems to be the norm for these sticks at 2133. Since your at 1.15v already I would leave your vccio where it is, but as far as the 101 bsod did you try to bump your cpu voltage a tad?


Yeah I put cpu up a notch, and that still bsod 101. Gonna try running custom blend overnight and go for 12 hr pass. What are your thoughts on running 102 baseclock and 1 multi lower as apposed to 100 baseclock and higher multi?


----------



## nagle3092

I would stay with the 100 base clock simply because its not the way sb was designed to Oct. Also it adds another factor to what could be causing your 101 error.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## 179232

Wow, 9-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V totally stable! This RAM is a beast.


----------



## blaze0079

i couldn't resist anymore i ordered 16gb from j&r for $80 with free shipping.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Well you could try 9-10-10-28-1T which is what seems to be the norm for these sticks at 2133. Since your at 1.15v already I would leave your vccio where it is, but as far as the 101 bsod did you try to bump your cpu voltage a tad?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I put cpu up a notch, and that still bsod 101. Gonna try running custom blend overnight and go for 12 hr pass. What are your thoughts on running 102 baseclock and 1 multi lower as apposed to 100 baseclock and higher multi?
Click to expand...

If you've had that chip a while, its probably degraded just a tiny bit. I like to call it the "burn in period". My chip went through it was well after about a month, where my overclocks needed a slight boost in vcore. After I got it stable again after that "burn in period", I've been rock solid since then.

So I'd try giving your CPU a little more vcore honestly. If you're using say 1.35v, try 1.375-1.38v or so (just as an example).


----------



## juano

6 hours into priming my second set of these (for a different machine so still only 1 8Gb set) at 2133MHz 10-10-10-28-1t @ 1.5v. Seems to be a sweet spot for these chips and I couldn't be happier with them


----------



## Velathawen

I'm playing around with my maxxmem, and for some reason 11-11-11-32 2T consistently yields slightly higher results than 11-11-11-28 2T and 11-10-11-28 2T at 2133. What gives?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I'm playing around with my maxxmem, and for some reason 11-11-11-32 2T consistently yields slightly higher results than 11-11-11-28 2T and 11-10-11-28 2T at 2133. What gives?


Your sticks must not be stable at the other timings.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jodiuh

Get rid of the page file if you guys are looking to test stability quicker.

FWIW, I did need to go from 8 to 16GB in order to leave it off wo/ getting a low mem warning from Windows.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Get rid of the page file if you guys are looking to test stability quicker.
> 
> FWIW, I did need to go from 8 to 16GB in order to leave it off wo/ getting a low mem warning from Windows.


I'm still gonna leave mine at 2gb simply for the programs and games that require a page file. When testing for stability though I recommend a custom prime blend fft size of 32768 for min and Max using 7200mb. That picked up errors quick for me at least.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slothmonster

Awesome! Picked up one.


----------



## adridu59

Anyone using it on X58 could run some benchmarks ?


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Anyone using it on X58 could run some benchmarks ?


Just installed 3x4GB into my sig rig. Took the existing Mushkin kit out. Booting at DDR3 2000 10-10-10-28 1T 1.56v right now. Will report with results.

EDIT:

First preliminary run of MaxxMEM at DDR3 2100, 10-10-10-28-1T.



Somehow I'm getting lower memory score than my friend's DDR3 1066 7-7-7-20 8GB in dual channel on P67. But my latency is faster by 7 or 8ns.









EDIT 2:

Scores went way up after overclocking an extra 100MHz to DDR3 2200, same timings, 1.6v.


----------



## aznofazns

Ok so I finally got it stable (ran through memtest 100% on all 12GB) at 2202MHz 11-11-11-28-1T with 176 tRFC, 1.6v.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Ok so I finally got it stable (ran through memtest 100% on all 12GB) at 2202MHz 11-11-11-28-1T with 176 tRFC, 1.6v.


Would such voltage and timing shorten the lifespan or increase risk for BSOD's, etc.?

My goal would be able to have the fastest, most stable, and risk free timings as possible. These sticks will be going in an ASROCK Extreme Z68 (4x4GB). Thoughts?


----------



## 179232

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*
> 
> Would such voltage and timing shorten the lifespan or increase risk for BSOD's, etc.?
> My goal would be able to have the fastest, most stable, and risk free timings as possible. These sticks will be going in an ASROCK Extreme Z68 (4x4GB). Thoughts?


Start at 10-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz 1.5V and work the timings down.


----------



## aznofazns

I'm not sure how safe the voltage is, but I can tell you the memory chips barely feel warm to the touch, even after running memtest for 45 minutes. I'll probably try lowering the voltage if I can, just to be safe, but I wouldn't mind leaving these at 1.6v just to see what happens. It's not like a $300 CPU we're talking about here.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> I'm not sure how safe the voltage is, but I can tell you the memory chips barely feel warm to the touch, even after running memtest for 45 minutes. I'll probably try lowering the voltage if I can, just to be safe, but I wouldn't mind leaving these at 1.6v just to see what happens. It's not like a $300 CPU we're talking about here.


They are rated for 1.35v and 1.5v (as per specs on the back of the packaging) so I doubt 1.6v will any damage.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> They are rated for 1.35v and 1.5v (as per specs on the back of the packaging) so I doubt 1.6v will any damage.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's I'm thinking. Especially since DDR3 is rated for up to 1.65v anyway.


----------



## roskof

I don't understand this maxxmem thing...


----------



## ihatelolcats

got a set from JR coming in sometime. will report my results on AMD


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Your sticks must not be stable at the other timings.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


Looks like you are right. I had no problems folding SMP WU but prime blend would fail within 2 hours. I'm wondering if these types of timings are simply too tall an order when I'm working with 16GB.

Edit -

I think I'm just going to chill at 1866 8-9-8-24 1.475v and call it a day. Everything feels snappier here despite my getting a higher maxxmem score with 2133 11-11-11-32.


----------



## nagle3092

You could try 2133 9-10-10-28 @ 1.6v.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> You need to increase your VCore. When you increase your RAM speeds, you'll also need to adjust your VCore most of the time.


That's a lot of DRAM voltage. I am able to do 10-10-10-27 at only 1.51V, (2133). With some testing I may be able to get the voltage even lower, but I'm happy where it is currently.


----------



## chizel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> That's a lot of DRAM voltage. I am able to do 10-10-10-27 at only 1.51V, (2133). With some testing I may be able to get the voltage even lower, but I'm happy where it is currently.


So far I haven't been able to get any timings stable w/2133MHz w/voltage up to 1.6v :-/Haven't tried anything beyond 1.6v. I'm using 16gb. They'll do 8-9-9-24-1T 1866Mhz @1.5 just fine though


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well my ram failed at 1.65v and 9-10-9-27.
> Recommendations anyone? I got 101 BSOD code.


I was responding to the posting El Capitan was quoting, but it didn't post when I quoted it.


----------



## Whodie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> got a set from JR coming in sometime. will report my results on AMD


no post @ 2000mhz on my POS 880GM


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizel*
> 
> So far I haven't been able to get any timings stable w/2133MHz w/voltage up to 1.6v :-/Haven't tried anything beyond 1.6v. I'm using 16gb. They'll do 8-9-9-24-1T 1866Mhz @1.5 just fine though


I think some people have been able to increase stability with 16GB by raising the VCCIO voltage to say 1.0 to 1.4 or so. However, I don't know that most people who have 16GB actually use any more than 8GB. They may be able to clock 2 sticks higher.

I have 8GB and even with virtual environments open I haven't ever gone over 4GB.


----------



## goodtobeking

I run a lot of BOINC. And some BOINC projects rack up an amazing amount of RAM. [email protected] uses 1 Gb per task. And with 8 tasks running, plus everything else, I hover around 11Gb in use. Now there is another new project that is stated to use between 3 and 6 Gb of RAM per WU. Kinda sucks my MOBO is maxed out with 16Gb.


----------



## El_Capitan

VCCIO to 1.1V's is enough for 16GB's for me.


----------



## chizel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcoffin1981*
> 
> I think some people have been able to increase stability with 16GB by raising the VCCIO voltage to say 1.0 to 1.4 or so. However, I don't know that most people who have 16GB actually use any more than 8GB. They may be able to clock 2 sticks higher.
> I have 8GB and even with virtual environments open I haven't ever gone over 4GB.


Whoa, 1.4v? I read earlier in this thread that someone else had tried 1.15v VCCIO and I tried that, but haven't haven't tried any higher. Never messed with that voltage before, but I'll give it a shot. I really had no reason to get 16GB other than it was so cheap. I'll wind up scaling back once Ivy comes out... in June, or is it April..?







Anyway, thanks for the tip.

Btw, is someone making an official thread, club, or something for this? I looked under components but didn't see anything or a RAM/memory section. I saw a couple RAM posts filed under other peripherals, but that was it. If there is one and I really am that oblivious, then I am profusely sorry... to be me


----------



## juano

I'm not positive but I believe that 1.4v is a typo, the most I've heard recommended is 1.15v so do not try higher than that unless instructed by a couple of people who know what they are talking about tell you it's safe.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm not positive but I believe that 1.4v is a typo, the most I've heard recommended is 1.15v so do not try higher than that unless instructed by a couple of people who know what they are talking about tell you it's safe.


I'm at 1.20v VCCIO. I won't go any higher than that though, and I won't pass 1.70v VDIMM, except for suicide runs.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm not positive but I believe that 1.4v is a typo, the most I've heard recommended is 1.15v so do not try higher than that unless instructed by a couple of people who know what they are talking about tell you it's safe.


Yeah 1.4v is a bit much, the max safe I have ever heard is 1.25v (I think sin8022 told me that) but I wouldn't go above it.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I'm not positive but I believe that 1.4v is a typo, the most I've heard recommended is 1.15v so do not try higher than that unless instructed by a couple of people who know what they are talking about tell you it's safe.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah 1.4v is a bit much, the max safe I have ever heard is 1.25v (I think sin8022 told me that) but I wouldn't go above it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Highest I've EVER gone was 1.225v VCCIO. And that was on a suicide run trying my hardest to get my 2400 strap to work. I have NEVER felt like I've needed more than 1.15-1.20v VCCIO, even with up to DDR3-2250 stable.


----------



## nagle3092

4 sticks is proving a bit more challenging to get stable at high speeds.


----------



## jonjryjo

Just ordered 2x 4GB of these babies on newegg, looking forward to getting them to replace my current 4gb of micron d9. This will likely be my last upgrade on this system until a complete rebuild.

Here is the link in case anyone is interested, still in stock but the 8gb kit is gone.


----------



## ericeod

I'm currently Prime testing Blend at DDR3 1866 9-9-9-28 2T (will try 1T next) with 8x4Gb modules at 1.50v vdimm and VCCIO is at 1.10V. I tried DDR3 2133 at 11-11-11-32 2T, but it was a no-go. I think its a bit much though for 8 dimms!


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I'm currently Prime testing Blend at DDR3 1866 9-9-9-28 2T (will try 1T next) with 8x4Gb modules at 1.50v vdimm and VCCIO is at 1.10V. I tried DDR3 2133 at 11-11-11-32 2T, but it was a no-go. I think its a bit much though for 8 dimms!


Lol, go, go, go!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I'm currently Prime testing Blend at DDR3 1866 9-9-9-28 2T (will try 1T next) with 8x4Gb modules at 1.50v vdimm and VCCIO is at 1.10V. I tried DDR3 2133 at 11-11-11-32 2T, but it was a no-go. I think its a bit much though for 8 dimms!


Dear lord...... 32GB of RAM on ONE system???









Can you imagine how many VM's you could have open, with how many hundreds of tabs of pron going on each VM?


----------



## 179232

Ran some MaxMemm benchmarks for you guys to see what kind of performance this RAM gets when overclocked. All tests were performed using 8GB of RAM in 2x4GB configuration in dual channel mode at 1.5V. CPU is a 2500k at 4.5GHz 1.32V. VCCIO was at auto. Motherboard is a P8Z68-V GEN3 with NB at stock.

Format is Copy/Read/Write

9-9-9-24-1T 1600MHz: 21755/19588/21577

8-9-9-24-1T 1866MHz: 24223/22506/22177

9-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz: 25820/24892/22609

The 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T test was just to show a normal set of RAM, and those settings are very common with regular sets of RAM.

So as you guys can see, despite the higher timings at 2133MHz it performed better. Also thanks to Pioneer for clearing this up.


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizel*
> 
> Whoa, 1.4v? I read earlier in this thread that someone else had tried 1.15v VCCIO and I tried that, but haven't haven't tried any higher. Never messed with that voltage before, but I'll give it a shot. I really had no reason to get 16GB other than it was so cheap. I'll wind up scaling back once Ivy comes out... in June, or is it April..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the tip.
> Btw, is someone making an official thread, club, or something for this? I looked under components but didn't see anything or a RAM/memory section. I saw a couple RAM posts filed under other peripherals, but that was it. If there is one and I really am that oblivious, then I am profusely sorry... to be me


Oh, hehe. Yeah 1.10 to 1.14. Hope nobody tried that, lol. I was multi tasking at work. I'm not even sure that most boards would go that high. I'm currently at 1.09 and very stable with two DIMMS. To be honest I could probably get it lower if I tried, but I'm happy with where I'm at, so I'll leave it.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I'm currently Prime testing Blend at DDR3 1866 9-9-9-28 2T (will try 1T next) with 8x4Gb modules at 1.50v vdimm and VCCIO is at 1.10V. I tried DDR3 2133 at 11-11-11-32 2T, but it was a no-go. I think its a bit much though for 8 dimms!


Yeah I have the same issues on 1155 with 4 dimms. The sticks will do 1866 stock timings at 1.35v but wont do 2133 stock timings with up to 1.6v, damn weak chip. Maybe this justifies going X79


----------



## aznofazns

Is Prime95 Blend or Memtest a better tool for testing RAM stability?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Is Prime95 Blend or Memtest a better tool for testing RAM stability?


Memtest has never let me down when testing ram only. But I alway follow up with Prime to test the ram and CPU combination.


----------



## juano

I thought memtest was more of a test to check for bad sectors or what have you in RAM rather than a stability test.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> I thought memtest was more of a test to check for bad sectors or what have you in RAM rather than a stability test.


It is. The only time it'll ever show you if your RAM is unstable, is if your RAM is INCREDIBLY unstable.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> It is. The only time it'll ever show you if your RAM is unstable, is if your RAM is INCREDIBLY unstable.


It detects when the ram is being run out of spec. Every time I've passed memtest, my ram has passed Prime.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> It detects when the ram is being run out of spec. Every time I've passed memtest, my ram has passed Prime.


I actually just had my RAM fail Prime95 within 5 minutes even though it passed a 50-minute Memtest run at like 110% coverage. And I made sure to lower my CPU multi down to 15x to take my CPU out of the equation.

It turns out I had to lower the Command Rate from 1T to 2T. Now it's 2-hr Prime stable. Going to trying tightening the other timings now...


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> I actually just had my RAM fail Prime95 within 5 minutes even though it passed a 50-minute Memtest run at like 110% coverage. And I made sure to lower my CPU multi down to 15x to take my CPU out of the equation.
> It turns out I had to lower the Command Rate from 1T to 2T. Now it's 2-hr Prime stable. Going to trying tightening the other timings now...


I had to adjust my G.Skill Sniper LV to 2T in order to pass Memtest an Prime.

And just to make sure, are you running the DOS version of Memtest from a bootable flash drive?


----------



## pn0yb0i

Soooooooooooo tempted to get 2 sets.

I'm currently running cas9 1600 @ 1.65 on my 2500k (yes I know overvolting)

Should i take a dip and buy myself 2 sets and OC to 2000MHz+ @ 1.5v?


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I had to adjust my G.Skill Sniper LV to 2T in order to pass Memtest an Prime.
> And just to make sure, are you running the DOS version of Memtest from a bootable flash drive?


I'm using the Windows version for convenience's sake. I can test a little over 10GB in Windows while the rest is being used. Does it make that big a difference?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> Soooooooooooo tempted to get 2 sets.
> I'm currently running cas9 1600 @ 1.65 on my 2500k (yes I know overvolting)
> Should i take a dip and buy myself 2 sets and OC to 2000MHz+ @ 1.5v?


If you're benching or need more RAM capacity, go for it. They're cheap on Newegg right now with free shipping. But don't expect any noticeable performance increase since Sandy Bridge is not a very memory-bottlenecked platform.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> I'm using the Windows version for convenience's sake. I can test a little over 10GB in Windows while the rest is being used. Does it make that big a difference?


It does because of the way Windows uses/access RAM, especially when you have a page file set (no matter the size). Even when you don't it's better to use it without OS interference.









Just my two cents...


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> Soooooooooooo tempted to get 2 sets.
> I'm currently running cas9 1600 @ 1.65 on my 2500k (yes I know overvolting)
> Should i take a dip and buy myself 2 sets and OC to 2000MHz+ @ 1.5v?


If you only used 2 x 4GB you would probably have no trouble hitting 2133+ speeds, but using 4x4GB might complicate thing a bit. Quite a few people who have replied here (myself included) have had a bit more trouble getting the ram to play nice at 2133 when using 4 or more dimms. I definitely cannot get my 4x4GB to run at 2133 9-10-10-28 2T and have tried up to 1.57v on dram voltage, and don't feel comfortable putting any more.

Currently I seem to be okay at 2133 11-11-11-35 2T 1.57v, 1.107v VCCIO. Nice boost to my [email protected] SMP performance too, shaving like 20 seconds off per step compared to my old 1866 8-9-8-24 2T on my g.skill eco.


----------



## Coolwaters

im i the only one that find its funny that it cost $100 for a 2x4gb set while it cost $25 for 1x 4gb stick?


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> im i the only one that find its funny that it cost $100 for a 2x4gb set while it cost $25 for 1x 4gb stick?


I find it funny that you're finding a 2x4GB set for $100 when there's two other places that are selling them for $40 still (J&R and Newegg).


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> I find it funny that you're finding a 2x4GB set for $100 when there's two other places that are selling them for $40 still (J&R and Newegg).


raised to $47 and sold out at newegg. i was planning to get a set at frys or microcenter but it was OOS too.

sometimes i hate slickdeals.


----------



## Snuggles720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> I find it funny that you're finding a 2x4GB set for $100 when there's two other places that are selling them for $40 still (J&R and Newegg).


Both are out of stock and have been before your post.


----------



## El_Capitan

I still find that funny.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> I'm using the Windows version for convenience's sake. I can test a little over 10GB in Windows while the rest is being used. Does it make that big a difference?


Next time try using the DOS mode, it isolates the ram and runs complete testing to every portion of RAM. It has been invaluable in testing for ram stability for me. Just be warned, it takes quite a while to run memtest with the higher capacity configurations. Last time I tested 24Gb of ram,it took all night. I set it at 10:00 PM at night, and had it finish one pass by the next morning at 8:00 AM.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*
> 
> Ran some MaxMemm benchmarks for you guys to see what kind of performance this RAM gets when overclocked. All tests were performed using 8GB of RAM in 2x4GB configuration in dual channel mode at 1.5V. CPU is a 2500k at 4.5GHz 1.32V. VCCIO was at auto. Motherboard is a P8Z68-V GEN3 with NB at stock.
> Format is Copy/Read/Write
> 9-9-9-24-1T 1600MHz: 21755/19588/21577
> 8-9-9-24-1T 1866MHz: 24223/22506/22177
> 9-10-10-28-1T 2133MHz: 25820/24892/22609
> The 1600MHz 9-9-9-24-1T test was just to show a normal set of RAM, and those settings are very common with regular sets of RAM.
> So as you guys can see, despite the higher timings at 2133MHz it performed better. Also thanks to Pioneer for clearing this up.


wow, was that 2133 9-10-10-28 at 1.5v? I needed to bump to 1.53 to run 9-11-10-28


----------



## aznofazns

All of a sudden I'm getting errors in Prime95 at 2196 11-11-11-28-2T 1.6v. Tried bumping it down to 2028 9-9-9-24-2T 1.6v and instant failure in Prime. Are there any other X58 users that can share their experiences with this RAM?


----------



## desmin88

What timings and voltages for 2133Mhz are you guys using that is generally stable? I see a lot of conflicting settings.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

So is anyone tried putting a heat sink on this memory? get longer life from it at the high clocks/volts you put it through?


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*
> 
> So is anyone tried putting a heat sink on this memory? get longer life from it at the high clocks/volts you put it through?


I honestly don't think they need heatsinks, even when overclocked. At 2200MHz running Prime95/memtest the sticks were still barely warm to the touch.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmin88*
> 
> What timings and voltages for 2133Mhz are you guys using that is generally stable? I see a lot of conflicting settings.


2133 is usually 1.5-1.55v and 9-10-10-28-1t to 10-10-10-28-1t roughly. id start at 1.5 9-11-11-28 and tighten from there. And if that doesnt work 10-10-10


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> I honestly don't think they need heatsinks, even when overclocked. At 2200MHz running Prime95/memtest the sticks were still barely warm to the touch.


That is what I was wondering... I still laugh when I see water blocks on "high performance" memory and then see this "low end" memory that has no heat sink at all and performs better

I am thinking about getting 16GB of this for my x79 build... if it ever happens and there is still RAM left to do it









Thanks and +1


----------



## ihatelolcats

J&R may be out of stock but they still accepted my order at $40. just have to wait for them to come in


----------



## pn0yb0i

DAMN YOU OCN!

You made me buy 2 sets for $93.96


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> DAMN YOU OCN!
> You made me buy 2 sets for $93.96


You know there were 3 separate threads with the $39.99 price? One for Amazon, one for J&R, and one for Newegg?


----------



## MistaDowner

Received this email from JR yesterday, my order was placed on the 19th.









"Dear xxxx,
We are sorry to inform you that the following item(s) you ordered
are currently not in stock. We have these on order with the manufacturer,
and hope to have them available shortly. We sincerely apologize for any
inconvenience this may cause you. Please be assured that we are doing our
best to obtain these for you as quickly as possible. If this is a "special
order" or a "pre-order" item, please be aware that this email is
automatically sent on all orders that are waiting for stock to arrive.
There is no need to contact us for a substitution on pre-orders or special
orders. If you would like to contact us, please use the information below."

They sure are taking a while.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> DAMN YOU OCN!
> You made me buy 2 sets for $93.96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know there were 3 separate threads with the $39.99 price? One for Amazon, one for J&R, and one for Newegg?
Click to expand...

Someone also mentioned they were available on buy.com


----------



## ericeod

I've managed to get DDR3 1866 9-9-9-24 1T with 32Gb (8x4Gb) at 1.525v vdimm and VCCIO is at 1.10V. Next I will try to lower the VCCIO to 1.05v


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*
> 
> You know there were 3 separate threads with the $39.99 price? One for Amazon, one for J&R, and one for Newegg?


Ordered from Micro Center, ship + tax.

Not a problem.


----------



## aznofazns

So 9-10-10-25-1T is the absolute tightest I can get my 12GB at 2028MHz with 1.6v. That's giving me 14.69 GB/sec in MaxxMEM with 48.4ns latency. Is it me or is that memory score pretty bad?


----------



## pioneerisloud

So, turns out my i3 2120 doesn't seem to like high speed RAM too well. I got it to boot into Windows at 2240, but I was nowhere NEAR stable. I can't even get 2133 to work at all stable sadly.







These sticks passed stable on my sig rig though at 2200. (I'm on my "Server" rig below for anyone curious).

Anyway, this is what I was able to get, stress testing it right now, and then I'll use it as my daily rig for a few days to ensure no idle BSOD's.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> DAMN YOU OCN!
> You made me buy 2 sets for $93.96


buying the 1x4gb would be cheaper lol


----------



## Kahbrohn

Ordered an 8 Gb set from MC. Should reach my sons house this evening and if he is fast/diligent enough, he will re-mail to me by tomorrow. Unfortunately, MC wanted *$10,004.00* to ship to Puerto Rico. They claimed it was to prohibit the shipment to Puerto Rico since they can't or do not ship here. Wonder what they would have done if I had actually pressed the continue button!!!

At any rate, looking forward to these sticks. $40 + maybe a total of $6 more for overall shipping... I feel it will be very well worth it!


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kahbrohn*
> 
> Ordered an 8 Gb set from MC. Should reach my sons house this evening and if he is fast/diligent enough, he will re-mail to me by tomorrow. Unfortunately, MC wanted *$10,004.00* to ship to Puerto Rico. They claimed it was to prohibit the shipment to Puerto Rico since they can't or do not ship here. Wonder what they would have done if I had actually pressed the continue button!!!
> At any rate, looking forward to these sticks. $40 + maybe a total of $6 more for overall shipping... I feel it will be very well worth it!


i will charge only half that price and will hand deliver it


----------



## solar0987

Mine came in today









Running 1.5v @ 2133 10-10-10-30-1t
Checking stability now. Passed my regime of stabilty





























IM HAPPPPYYYYY WOHOOOO. all for a measly 47$


----------



## desmin88

How long should you prime for with these to test for stability?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmin88*
> 
> How long should you prime for with these to test for stability?


I just passed about 25 hours on mine.







Typically you'll want to run Prime95 custom blended (forcing 80-90% of RAM usage, leave other settings alone), for at least 12 hours.

Best I could pull off stable on my server. The 2133 divider appears to not function correctly with this i3. With my sig rig these sticks did pretty good, but I bought them for my server (see my server in my sig for full specs).



Not too bad I suppose. 200MHz extra on the CPU undervolted (3.50GHz, 1.10v), and DDR3-1980 at 9-9-9-24-1T, 1.50v.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I just passed about 25 hours on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typically you'll want to run Prime95 custom blended (forcing 80-90% of RAM usage, leave other settings alone), for at least 12 hours.
> Best I could pull off stable on my server. The 2133 divider appears to not function correctly with this i3. With my sig rig these sticks did pretty good, but I bought them for my server (see my server in my sig for full specs).
> 
> Not too bad I suppose. 200MHz extra on the CPU undervolted (3.50GHz, 1.10v), and DDR3-1980 at 9-9-9-24-1T, 1.50v.


I would suggest upping the fft size to max at 32768, I do a 3 hour test of just 32768 then blend from 4096 to 32768. Seems to work pretty well so far.


----------



## ihatelolcats

just got the backorder notice email from JR. how long do you think it will be


----------



## $ilent

These sticks will need some sort of cooling folks, I didnt think they would at first but at 2133mhz at 1.55v the memory sticks are warm, if not hot to the touch.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> These sticks will need some sort of cooling folks, I didnt think they would at first but at 2133mhz at 1.55v the memory sticks are warm, if not hot to the touch.


I think that this has already been posted, but so that you don't have to go look for it, this "how-to" for some homemade heatspreaders might be on interest to you. You can always modify them depending on what materials you have available to you.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2549435#post2549435


----------



## $ilent

for the price of those i might aswell buy some of these - http://www.cclonline.com/product/62208/RAMCOOLERBL/Advanced-Air-Cooling/StarTech-DDR/SDRAM-Aluminum-Memory-Cooler/CLR0079/

They cost £2.50


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> for the price of those i might aswell buy some of these - http://www.cclonline.com/product/62208/RAMCOOLERBL/Advanced-Air-Cooling/StarTech-DDR/SDRAM-Aluminum-Memory-Cooler/CLR0079/
> They cost £2.50


Keep in mind that these are not only low voltage...but also *low profile*.

Those sinks you linked may be too tall. Otherwise, sure, get store bought. I believe that the reason the fella made his own was due to the minimal height of these modules.

That said, I believe that you could find better alternatives for the actual sinks themselves by cruising your local hardware store...just think outside the box and look for all sorts of aluminum trim, especially stuff that is ribbed so that it would have more surface area.


----------



## djriful

wow... I'm running at 2133Mhz @ v1.38 10-10-10-28-96-1T... I don't even need v1.5.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> These sticks will need some sort of cooling folks, I didnt think they would at first but at 2133mhz at 1.55v the memory sticks are warm, if not hot to the touch.


They are rated for 1.5v so even though they are warm I'm sure they will be fine.


----------



## worx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> Mine came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running 1.5v @ 2133 10-10-10-30-1t
> Checking stability now. Passed my regime of stabilty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM HAPPPPYYYYY WOHOOOO. all for a measly 47$


Are these the same exact sticks as the 8gb kit?


----------



## ihatelolcats

added to the site rig builder index thing
http://www.overclock.net/products/samsung-electronics-extreme-low-voltage-30nm-udimm-8-dual-channel-kit-ddr3-1600-pc3-12800-240-pin-ddr3-sdram-mv-3v4g3d-us


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> added to the site rig builder index thing
> http://www.overclock.net/products/samsung-electronics-extreme-low-voltage-30nm-udimm-8-dual-channel-kit-ddr3-1600-pc3-12800-240-pin-ddr3-sdram-mv-3v4g3d-us


Nice, but you should probably add the single 4GB stick instead. I have 3 of them.


----------



## jmgarris

Is this any good?

http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-Modules-KHX1600C9D3K4-16GX/dp/B0033BTACM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1331057761&sr=1-1

I missed the deal with samsung it seems. They're back up in the $45 range, + shipping, which seems to make it more expensive than the kingston modules. I'm looking at upgrading my current amd system (Mobo is the MSI 790FX-GD70 series) to intel once Ivy is dropped. I would want a quadruple channel mobo, and this set seems to give me that opportunity.

I don't know a damn thing about overclocking, but it seems that a 1600 base is better than a 1333... Am I right? Or completely off?

Plus, it doesn't seem like there's a difference in the supposed "kits" that are sold. Dual channel kits work fine in Quad channel mobos from what I've seen, and vice versa.


----------



## HeWhoDared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmgarris*
> 
> Is this any good?
> http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Technology-Modules-KHX1600C9D3K4-16GX/dp/B0033BTACM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1331057761&sr=1-1
> I missed the deal with samsung it seems. They're back up in the $45 range, + shipping, which seems to make it more expensive than the kingston modules. I'm looking at upgrading my current amd system (Mobo is the MSI 790FX-GD70 series) to intel once Ivy is dropped. I would want a quadruple channel mobo, and this set seems to give me that opportunity.
> I don't know a damn thing about overclocking, but it seems that a 1600 base is better than a 1333... Am I right? Or completely off?
> Plus, it doesn't seem like there's a difference in the supposed "kits" that are sold. Dual channel kits work fine in Quad channel mobos from what I've seen, and vice versa.


1600mhz is better than 1333mhz, but the speed difference isn't big enough for you to see everyday improvement outside of benchmarks.


----------



## Velathawen

Are any of you guys running 16GB on SB having any luck at 2133 with reasonable voltages?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Are any of you guys running 16GB on SB having any luck at 2133 with reasonable voltages?


I couldn't with mine. I'm sticking with 1866 9-9-9-24-1 1.5v, the maxxmem bench showed only a 1.5gb difference in bandwidth so its not a big deal. No one could differentiate between 25gb/s or 26.5gb/s with benchmarks anyways.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Running 4GB x 4 1866MHz @ 9-9-9-24-2T @ 1.5v

It's pretty damn stable.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284984


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Are any of you guys running 16GB on SB having any luck at 2133 with reasonable voltages?


My main rig is using 1600 Ripjaws at 2200, no problem at all (16GB worth). When I had 16GB worth of these Sammy's...no problems at all with those either.


----------



## Velathawen

Hmm, there has to be something we're doing wrong then. I'm also stuck at 1866 8-9-8-24 2T 1.5v. I'm not unhappy with the snappiness, I was just wondering if I was missing something that was causing me to not be stable at 2133.


----------



## BiCKiN

MC upd the price to $46.99


----------



## djriful

16GB DDR3 $97.

First test: 2133Mhz 10-10-10-28-1T 1.38v

Second test: 2400Mhz 10-11-11-28-1T 1.53v

on X79 Quad Channel (Check signature validation link)


----------



## thrgk

anyone hitting 2133mhz on a 5ghz 2600k ht on or even 1866mhz at low timings?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone hitting 2133mhz on a 5ghz 2600k ht on or even 1866mhz at low timings?


I got 2200 with my i5 at 4.95GHz, with 9-11-10-28-2T, 1.60v.


----------



## thrgk

does Hyperthreading put a lot of stress on the IMC?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Just for reference









(click to enlarge)


----------



## nawon72

I managed to get 2133MHz 10-10-10-28 2T 1.575V 1.15VCCIO(to eliminate variables) 16GiB. Stable for 10h P95 Blend 15000MB. Is this sufficient stability testing, or should i run it for longer?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> I managed to get 2133MHz 10-10-10-28 2T 1.575V 1.15VCCIO(to eliminate variables) 16GiB. Stable for 10h P95 Blend 15000MB. Is this sufficient stability testing, or should i run it for longer?


Are you at 5ghz with Ht on?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> I managed to get 2133MHz 10-10-10-28 2T 1.575V 1.15VCCIO(to eliminate variables) 16GiB. Stable for 10h P95 Blend 15000MB. Is this sufficient stability testing, or should i run it for longer?


I would do a SuperPi 32M run and test Prime95 blend max/min FFT size 32768 for a couple hours. I didnt get any issues just using more MB in P95 running the normal fft sizes at 2133 10-10-10-28-1T 1.6v but it failed when I up the problem size and it wouldnt pass a SuperPi 32M run.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Are you at 5ghz with Ht on?


Nope. 4.6GHz 1.355V HT on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I would do a SuperPi 32M run and test Prime95 blend max/min FFT size 32768 for a couple hours. I didnt get any issues just using more MB in P95 running the normal fft sizes at 2133 10-10-10-28-1T 1.6v but it failed when I up the problem size and it wouldnt pass a SuperPi 32M run.


Ill try this and let you know how it goes. BTW, how long did you run P95 blend with normal FFT sizes?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Are you at 5ghz with Ht on?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. 4.6GHz 1.355V HT on.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I would do a SuperPi 32M run and test Prime95 blend max/min FFT size 32768 for a couple hours. I didnt get any issues just using more MB in P95 running the normal fft sizes at 2133 10-10-10-28-1T 1.6v but it failed when I up the problem size and it wouldnt pass a SuperPi 32M run.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ill try this and let you know how it goes. BTW, how long did you run P95 blend with normal FFT sizes?
Click to expand...

I put the min at 4096 and Max at 32768 using 15200mb and let it run overnight so it was like 7-8 hours. I did a 3 hour run of just 32768 and that went fine too.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> I put the min at 4096 and Max at 32768 using 15200mb and let it run overnight so it was like 7-8 hours. I did a 3 hour run of just 32768 and that went fine too.


I was referring to this in my last post:

Quote:


> I didnt get any issues just using more MB in P95 running the normal fft sizes at 2133 10-10-10-28-1T 1.6v


I was just wondering if you ran it for like 24h vs 12h or something.

And now you mention you put "Min at 4096 and Max at 32768 using 15200mb and let it run overnight so it was 7-8 hours". So do i run P95 with Min and Max at 32768 for ~3h, or do i use Min and Max of 4096 and 32768 respectively for ~8h?

Also, I ran Super Pi 32M and i finished without error in 7m24.279s. Only had Super Pi open during that time.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by nagle3092 I put the min at 4096 and Max at 32768 using 15200mb and let it run overnight so it was like 7-8 hours. I did a 3 hour run of just 32768 and that went fine too. I was referring to this in my last post: Quote: I didnt get any issues just using more MB in P95 running the normal fft sizes at 2133 10-10-10-28-1T 1.6v I was just wondering if you ran it for like 24h vs 12h or something. And now you mention you put "Min at 4096 and Max at 32768 using 15200mb and let it run overnight so it was 7-8 hours". So do i run P95 with Min and Max at 32768 for ~3h, or do i use Min and Max of 4096 and 32768 respectively for ~8h? Also, I ran Super Pi 32M and i finished without error in 7m24.279s. Only had Super Pi open during that time.


Oh when I was testing 2133 I just did the default 128 min and 4096 Max. I did both, did 3 hours of 32768 then let it run overnight from 4096 to 32768 when I was testing 1866 9-9-9-24-1T.


----------



## aznofazns

Is there no one else with an X58 platform and 12GB of this stuff in triple channel? Need some Maxxmem results for comparison. But so far my results (15.48GB/s at 2196 10-10-10-28-1T, i7 970 at 4.2GHz) are far below what you guys are getting on Sandy Bridge.


----------



## ABeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Is there no one else with an X58 platform and 12GB of this stuff in triple channel? Need some Maxxmem results for comparison. But so far my results (15.48GB/s at 2196 10-10-10-28-1T, i7 970 at 4.2GHz) are far below what you guys are getting on Sandy Bridge.


Can you post your OC template? I have 3 x 4GB on x58, same processor.


----------



## aznofazns

CPU multi = 25x 169 = 4.225GHz
BCLK = 169MHz
QPI = 3042MHz
NB = 3380MHz
CPU vcore = 1.344v under 100% load
QPI voltage = 1.275v
IOH and ICH voltages = 1.20v
Memory = 2028MHz (12x 169) @ 9-10-10-25-164-1T at the moment, couldn't do anything less than 9-10-10, but may be able to tighten the tRAS and tRFC.
Memory voltage = 1.60v


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone hitting 2133mhz on a 5ghz 2600k ht on or even 1866mhz at low timings?


Hey Friend









2700k here 4.9ghz ht on, 8gb samsung ram 2133mhz 9-10-10-28-1T 1.55v stable as you like.


----------



## Nugu

Newegg has the 1x4gb packs in stock for 24$ + free ship if anyone's looking. Blew 95$ to get 16gb so I can possibly get a better cpu oc. (and frankly I have more fun OCing than using my computer).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094


----------



## ihatelolcats

still waiting on my order from J&R lol


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> still waiting on my order from J&R lol


me too!

i have received an email with different options of 8 gb kits if i don't want to wait any longer.


----------



## MistaDowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> still waiting on my order from J&R lol


Been over 3 weeks for me. This will be my first and last order from them on anything not in stock.


----------



## robwadeson

lmao why are everyone so interested in this deal? I thought you'd only need these for benching and maybe folding?


----------



## MistaDowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson*
> 
> lmao why are everyone so interested in this deal? I thought you'd only need these for benching and maybe folding?


E-peen. And I'm a sucker for a good deal.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robwadeson*
> 
> lmao why are everyone so interested in this deal? I thought you'd only need these for benching and maybe folding?


It's cheap, OC's with ease, and fits under any heat sink. It evens allows you to fit a 140mm fan in the front of a D14 without having the fan ridiculously high up.









BTW, TPU review:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/

9.8


----------



## stevman17

So, is there a problem with ordering two 4gb kits as opposed to a 2 x 4gb kit that is in one package? I'm totally confused. I feel like such a noob.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> So, is there a problem with ordering two 4gb kits as opposed to a 2 x 4gb kit that is in one package? I'm totally confused. I feel like such a noob.


Well it depends.... Kits are usually sold with matching sets meaning the serials are either next to each other in production so they have better capability and usually OC the same (which can be very subjective).

Where as individual's you could be getting a stick from from production xxxxx1 and another from xxxx9 which if one stick oc's differently it wont OC as well as sets... if this makes sense.


----------



## Gabe63

Frys $37 now. I dont have a lot of extra time so I cant see why the PN might be different from others in this posting.

2 x 4 gb, 30nm, low profile.

http://www.frys.com/product/6798175?site=sa:adpages%20page:Tues_P29


----------



## Gamingnub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63*
> 
> Frys $37 now. I dont have a lot of extra time so I cant see why the PN might be different from others in this posting.
> 2 x 4 gb, 30nm, low profile.
> http://www.frys.com/product/6798175?site=sa:adpages%20page:Tues_P29


That's laptop memory.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamingnub*
> 
> That's laptop memory.


^This

SO-DIMMs are laptop only. Pretty decent RAM for a laptop though it may be hard finding a laptop that can overclock memory.


----------



## Nano5656

Back in stock on newegg! steeper price though.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=4003003&SID=ihdklt0ximxz


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> It's cheap, OC's with ease, and fits under any heat sink. It evens allows you to fit a 140mm fan in the front of a D14 without having the fan ridiculously high up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, TPU review:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/
> 
> 9.8


Quote:


> Voltage Scaling:
> 
> The 30 nm memory ICs are manufactured by Samsung, commonly referred to as "D-die" and have two voltage modes, 1.35 V, and 1.5 V. The two different voltage modes and supporting DIMMs do use the same memory IC, so attempting to use the higher voltage setting on 1.35 V sticks maybe provides some success when overclocking, but seemingly the low-profile PCB prefers 1.35 V, and the "regular" PCB prefers 1.5 V. Both types can be purchased currently at very low prices.
> 
> *The 1.35 V and 1.5 V settings each have pre-specified limits, with 1.35 V supporting 1.28 V - 1.475 V, while the 1.5 V mode supports 1.45 V - 1.575 V*. I have found that the 1.35 V mode does operate at lower voltages as well, but going lower than 1.25 V can cause artifacting on the desktop with certain VGAs, even though stability testing passes with flying colors.
> 
> That said, I was able to run the default 11-11-11-28-1T timings @ 1600 MHz with just 1.2 V, which is considerably lower than the stock 1.35 V.
> 
> I also found that adjusting voltage outside of the pre-programmed voltage mode results in frequency scaling dropping off quite quickly as explained above, so I recommend that users do not exceed the pre-determined voltage ranges in order to prolong the DIMM's life. That means that 1.35V sticks should see no more than 1.475 V, and 1.5 V sticks should see no more than 1.575 V. Both types of DIMMs do seem to scale a little bit once those values have been exceeded, but because the gains are quite minimal, it is not recommended at this time.


Also really interesting points made by the author about sub timings, maybe those are the ones preventing 16GB systems from hitting 2133 stable atm. Need to try playing around with them!


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> Also really interesting points made by the author about sub timings, maybe those are the ones preventing 16GB systems from hitting 2133 stable atm. Need to try playing around with them!


You mean these timings?



Spoiler: Only timings mentioned IIRC



he two crucial timings, of course, are CAS Latency, and Write CAS Latency.

For CAS 6 and 7, tWCL should be CAS -1 (so CAS 6 gets tWCL 5 and CAS 7 gets tWCL 6)

For CAS 8 and 9, tWCL should be CAS -2 (so CAS 8 gets tWCL 6 and CAS 9 gets tWCL 7)

For CAS 10 and 11, tWCL should be CAS -3 (so CAS 10 gets tWCL 7, and CAS 11 gets tWCL 8)



They didn't help me get 2133 stable using CAS 11, and Auto tWCL for me was already correct for 2133. I still need 1.55V-1.575V, but I may have a weak IMC since more VCCIO (1.15-1.75 makes a difference) seems to help with stability. I also find it strange that i seem to require the nearly same amount of DRAM volts for 11-11-11-28 2T 8tWCL as 10-10-10-28 2T 7tWCL

However, the recommended settings of 1866 9-9-9-27 1T 7tWCL 1.35V worked perfectly.


----------



## redhat_ownage

just picked up a set from fry's
this is what works so far...
1600 7-8-7-22 128 1T 1.6v
1866 8-8-8-24 128 1T 1.6v


----------



## xFALL3Nx

What makes these better than.... lets say a Ripjaw kit?

I got 2x4gb 1066 Rip jaws for $20 shipped on the egg....


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> What makes these better than.... lets say a Ripjaw kit?
> I got 2x4gb 1066 Rip jaws for $20 shipped on the egg....


there faster stock and use less voltage stock, and they overclock likea bauss!!!!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> What makes these better than.... lets say a Ripjaw kit?
> I got 2x4gb 1066 Rip jaws for $20 shipped on the egg....


1066 vs 1600?


----------



## Jamar16

Microcenter has them, seeing that I got that $15 off I am going to pickup a set before the price goes up, building my rig bit by bit... Pity the coupon expires April 1st... else would have used it for IVY CPU or MOBO...


----------



## Klinkey

Whats a safe voltage on these? Is 1.65 safe?


----------



## Gamingnub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klinkey*
> 
> Whats a safe voltage on these? Is 1.65 safe?


It should be safe, however some people managed to get to 2133 around 1.55 v.


----------



## Klinkey

I'm shooting for lower timings, trying to get 7-7-7, I can boot at 1.59v but not stable


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klinkey*
> 
> I'm shooting for lower timings, trying to get 7-7-7, I can boot at 1.59v but not stable


what are your nb, cpu, ram clocks at


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> what are your nb, cpu, ram clocks at


I tried with CPU and NB at stock and with CPU at 3.9ghz NB 3ghz, neither was stable


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> 1066 vs 1600?


mine can hit past 1600 in the17xx's infact....

heat spreader? look amazing? GSKILL? 6-6-6-24???? hmm....


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> mine can hit past 1600 in the17xx's infact....
> heat spreader? look amazing? GSKILL? 6-6-6-24???? hmm....


mind posting proof of 17xx @ 6-6-6-24 ?


----------



## Asustweaker

just was at micro, 4 gig 1600 kit 24.99 with instant savings. 14.99 for a single 2 gig stick, instant savings again


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> mind posting proof of 17xx @ 6-6-6-24 ?


Can't do both, you know that

Its either one or they other, rather have low latency than a stupid amount of worthless numbers. No diff from 1066, or 1600 on my system.


----------



## 1rkrage

doesn't work with my AsRock Z68 pro







. but works on my crappy MSI P67 G43


----------



## viox

cancelled y J&R order due to the fact that the rep said he haid no clue when a new shipping was going to be received ........+ 5 days of shipping or so...i might as well get them from a seller that has'em in stock at least..


----------



## Jamar16

Frys has it in stock for $39.99

http://www.frys.com/product/6798205?site=sa:adpages%20page:Fri_p7

Technical Specifications [return to top]
Specification Value
DRAM Memory :
Memory Category: Desktop
Memory Type: DDR3
Memory Speed: PC3-12800 / 1600MHz
ECC: No
ECC Registered: No
Total Memory Size: 8
Memory Channels: Dual
Memory Socket: DIMM
Pins: 240
Voltage: 1.35


----------



## Gamingnub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Frys has it in stock for $39.99
> http://www.frys.com/product/6798205?site=sa:adpages%20page:Fri_p7


That is laptop ram.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamingnub*
> 
> That is laptop ram.


Nope, scroll down....

Technical Specifications [return to top]
Specification Value
DRAM Memory :
Memory Category: Desktop
Memory Type: DDR3
Memory Speed: PC3-12800 / 1600MHz
ECC: No
ECC Registered: No
Total Memory Size: 8
Memory Channels: Dual
Memory Socket: DIMM
Pins: 240
Voltage: 1.35

Also take a look at the AD itself, someone just messed up the pictures on the web page.

http://www.frys.com/ads/page7


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> cancelled y J&R order due to the fact that the rep said he haid no clue when a new shipping was going to be received ........+ 5 days of shipping or so...i might as well get them from a seller that has'em in stock at least..


uguu
it's been 3 weeks now im thinking about canceling


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> uguu
> it's been 3 weeks now im thinking about canceling


Why not cancel and order from Microcenter or frys?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Why not cancel and order from Microcenter or frys?


price


----------



## viox

that's what i said too initially but i was tired of waiting....


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> price


Frys = $39.99 + Tax & Shipping

Microcenter: $46.99 (*IF* you live near a microcenter, you can get a $15 off coupon from the thread in the online deals section and get the ram for $31.99, this only applies instore) + Tax & Shipping

Frys: http://www.frys.com/ads/page7

Microcenter: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0380720


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Frys = $39.99 + Tax & Shipping
> Microcenter: $46.99 (*IF* you live near a microcenter, you can get a $15 off coupon from the thread in the online deals section and get the ram for $31.99, this only applies instore) + Tax & Shipping
> Frys: http://www.frys.com/ads/page7
> Microcenter: http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0380720


i might order from frys but thats still 15% more with shipping


----------



## redhat_ownage

bought mine from frys yesterday cost $43 and some change


----------



## Jamar16

I just bought two sets using the $15 off coupon at Microcenter + Price matching (with Frys)

Two sets @ $28.60 a set
Originally $46.99 a set... Saved $22.00 on each set


----------



## jasinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i might order from frys but thats still 15% more with shipping


Fry's samsung memory is for PC ???? the image in cart is laptop memory


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> I just bought two sets using the $15 off coupon at Microcenter + Price matching (with Frys)
> Two sets @ 28.60 a set


That's 16 GB for under $60 bucks! Nice grab.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> I just bought two sets using the $15 off coupon at Microcenter + Price matching (with Frys)
> Two sets @ 28.60 a set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 16 GB for under $60 bucks! Nice grab.
Click to expand...

Yup it was definitely a great buy.... I am buying my parts for my upcoming Ivy Build... Next on the list Mobo and CPU, then GPU.

Anybody who lives near a Microcenter you can get a pricematch for this RAM with the AD from Frys

Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaDowner

Its been over a month since I ordered this ram through JR and still no stock. I'll be calling them and canceling my order tomorrow, this is ridiculous. Going to be ordering with newegg using their 10% off desktop memory promo code. I'm still going to have to pay tax though so it comes out to ~$93.

Sucks to have to pay a $13 premium, but I honestly don't think JR will ever get this ram back in stock. The rep I talked to had no idea when the next shipment was expected.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> Its been over a month since I ordered this ram through JR and still no stock. I'll be calling them and canceling my order tomorrow, this is ridiculous. Going to be ordering with newegg using their 10% off desktop memory promo code. I'm still going to have to pay tax though so it comes out to ~$93.
> Sucks to have to pay a $13 premium, but I honestly don't think JR will ever get this ram back in stock. The rep I talked to had no idea when the next shipment was expected.


i canceled from JR today and ordered from frys. 16 hours later i got the newegg coupon email...3 dollars cheaper


----------



## viox

microcenter was the solution for me...


----------



## scheibler

How does the microcenter price match work? Do they match teh 39.99 at fry's or do the beat it by a certain %?


----------



## mylilpony

should i buy this on amazon or the crucial ballistix 8gb? it's cheaper 1.5v. Just curious about performance.


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scheibler*
> 
> How does the microcenter price match work? Do they match teh 39.99 at fry's or do the beat it by a certain %?


they pm fry's

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> should i buy this on amazon or the crucial ballistix 8gb? it's cheaper 1.5v. Just curious about performance.


depending on your oc skills and motherboard the samsung would be recommendable


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasinto*
> 
> Fry's samsung memory is for PC ???? the image in cart is laptop memory


Yea it is for PC, not a laptop, scroll down to the bottom of the page you will see where it says it.. Somebody just screwed up the image that's all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> Its been over a month since I ordered this ram through JR and still no stock. I'll be calling them and canceling my order tomorrow, this is ridiculous. Going to be ordering with newegg using their 10% off desktop memory promo code. I'm still going to have to pay tax though so it comes out to ~$93.
> Sucks to have to pay a $13 premium, but I honestly don't think JR will ever get this ram back in stock. The rep I talked to had no idea when the next shipment was expected.


ouch.. i would say order from frys and pay shipping it may be a bit cheaper but at least you dont have to wait... $80 + tax + shipping for 16GB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i canceled from JR today and ordered from frys. 16 hours later i got the newegg coupon email...3 dollars cheaper


ouch i hate when that happens...yea but i got my sets at microcenter $28.60 a pop over the weekend..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viox*
> 
> microcenter was the solution for me...


Great solution too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scheibler*
> 
> How does the microcenter price match work? Do they match teh 39.99 at fry's or do the beat it by a certain %?


The price match it to the same price, i did it twice over the weekend... make sure to take a printout of the add and have a floor rep sign it before you go to the counter. Also you can combine the price match with the $15 off coupon they been giving out.


----------



## Captivate

I have a triple channel board (x58 for i7 cpus). Does this ram work fine on it? I would like to purchase 3 kits and use 24GB. Complete overkill but this deal seems too good to pass?


----------



## Canis-X

Who has ordered these recently without them being back-ordered?


----------



## pn0yb0i




----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I have a triple channel board (x58 for i7 cpus). Does this ram work fine on it? I would like to purchase 3 kits and use 24GB. Complete overkill but this deal seems too good to pass?


Yes. I purchased 3 separate 4GB sticks and they work fine in my sig rig.


----------



## Captivate

Now the more important question...is this worth it. I already have 6GB. I generally just have a million firefox tabs open and play games.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> Now the more important question...is this worth it. I already have 6GB. I generally just have a million firefox tabs open and play games.


I upgraded from 6GB to 12GB because I was literally at over 90% RAM utilization when playing BF3 at 2560x1600. And Chrome uses a ton of memory as well. Now I have plenty of free RAM to spare.


----------



## MistaDowner

I still cant decide whether I want to order 8gbs or 16gbs. Just with windows running, couple apps, and a few mozilla tabs open im using about 2.5-2.8gbs of memory usage. If I have a memory hungry game running as well I might be getting into 7gb territory. Anyone here notice a difference going from 8 to 16gbs? I really want to stick with 8gbs if I can to make sure I get the max oc.


----------



## ihatelolcats

unused ram is wasted ram. 8gb is enough


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> I still cant decide whether I want to order 8gbs or 16gbs. Just with windows running, couple apps, and a few mozilla tabs open im using about 2.5-2.8gbs of memory usage. If I have a memory hungry game running as well I might be getting into 7gb territory. Anyone here notice a difference going from 8 to 16gbs? I really want to stick with 8gbs if I can to make sure I get the max oc.


Get 8GiB if you don't do anything that will use up more than that, and aren't opening lots of RAM hungry programs at once. And you have an SSD, so there isn't much use in a RAM drive. But if your hitting 7GB already, then you may want to get the overkill 16GiB to "future proof" your system.

For me, I got 16GiB because I was constantly maxing my 8GiB of RAM through my video editing workflow. Even with 16GiB, i've maxed out once already lol. Larger page file may help if your running low on RAM.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> I still cant decide whether I want to order 8gbs or 16gbs. Just with windows running, couple apps, and a few mozilla tabs open im using about 2.5-2.8gbs of memory usage. If I have a memory hungry game running as well I might be getting into 7gb territory. Anyone here notice a difference going from 8 to 16gbs? I really want to stick with 8gbs if I can to make sure I get the max oc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> unused ram is wasted ram. 8gb is enough


This. Plus 8gb will be easier to run on your board and IMC.


----------



## MistaDowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> This. Plus 8gb will be easier to run on your board and IMC.


Alright, I'll take your word for it. If you are willing to spend that kind of cash to run (3x) 7970s and still only use 8gbs in your rig, then it must be enough









8gbs it is, thanks for the input everyone.

Opps, I just noticed that rig has 16gbs in it!!!! ***


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaDowner*
> 
> Alright, I'll take your word for it. If you are willing to spend that kind of cash to run (3x) 7970s and still only use 8gbs in your rig, then it must be enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8gbs it is, thanks for the input everyone.
> Opps, I just noticed that rig has 16gbs in it!!!! ***


Haven't updated lol.









It's true thoguh, running 16gbs at that speed is a bit harder than 8gb. With 8gb you just set it to 10/10/10/28/1t 14.8-1.5v and you're done.


----------



## MistaDowner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Haven't updated lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true thoguh, running 16gbs at that speed is a bit harder than 8gb. With 8gb you just set it to 10/10/10/28/1t 14.8-1.5v and you're done.


For sure. Your 2600k build looks sick btw. Great job on the water cooling, I'm mad jealous of your skills/computer.


----------



## hellr4isEr

does any1 think the so-dimm version of this ram is good as well?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

So what is the final verdict on using this Samsung in AMD rigs? I don't see anybody posting their specs in the AMD MaxxMemm page . From what I can glean from the few AMD users in this thread, this Samsung can run @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1.5 v with ease, but it has problems when trying to hit 7s? What kind of latency are people seeing with a rig similar to mine ? I have to go to town tonight (Phoenix) and I might just poke my head in Fry's. If I do, I might not be able to resist grabbing a set of these for $39.99. I have been thinking of doing a RAM upgrade for while now, but was hoping to get into some 7CL 1600 stuff. It is awful tempting to get 16 GB of this for the same price or less than 8 GB of some 1600 7 Cl.
Also, in the not so distant future I will be going FX (probably after Piledriver hits but ya never know) so the higher speeds (1866 CL8?







)with moderate timings will be more beneficial in that case than they will be to me with my current Phenom2 setup I guess. What say ye with AMD systems using this Samsung WonderMemory? Should I go for it?









Edit to add" @ihatelolcats: I see you have finally gotten your Samsung, and since your rig is as close to mine as I have seen using this memory, what results are you seeing? I see lots of Intel rigs getting down in the mid 40s for latency, I would be tickled pink if I could get down somewhere in the low 50s.With the best stable settings I can manage with my Corsair 4 GB (1626 8-8-8-24 1.7v NB 2448) is around 59 ns latency.


----------



## scheibler

I picked up a set for my 2500k build that im doing tonight. What should i set the timings and voltage to on my z68 gigabyte board?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> does any1 think the so-dimm version of this ram is good as well?


SODIMM are laptop ram only. Not desktop.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> So what is the final verdict on using this Samsung in AMD rigs? I don't see anybody posting their specs in the AMD MaxxMemm page . From what I can glean from the few AMD users in this thread, this Samsung can run @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1.5 v with ease, but it has problems when trying to hit 7s? What kind of latency are people seeing with a rig similar to mine ? I have to go to town tonight (Phoenix) and I might just poke my head in Fry's. If I do, I might not be able to resist grabbing a set of these for $39.99. I have been thinking of doing a RAM upgrade for while now, but was hoping to get into some 7CL 1600 stuff. It is awful tempting to get 16 GB of this for the same price or less than 8 GB of some 1600 7 Cl.
> Also, in the not so distant future I will be going FX (probably after Piledriver hits but ya never know) so the higher speeds (1866 CL8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )with moderate timings will be more beneficial in that case than they will be to me with my current Phenom2 setup I guess. What say ye with AMD systems using this Samsung WonderMemory? Should I go for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add" @ihatelolcats: I see you have finally gotten your Samsung, and since your rig is as close to mine as I have seen using this memory, what results are you seeing? I see lots of Intel rigs getting down in the mid 40s for latency, I would be tickled pink if I could get down somewhere in the low 50s.With the best stable settings I can manage with my Corsair 4 GB (1626 8-8-8-24 1.7v NB 2448) is around 59 ns latency.


7-8-8-20
maxmemm 10.5-ish

My stt did 7-6-6-19 though








@ Jagged..I'd say go for it..It's better-than-average at least :







:


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Wow, nice numbers, thank you for posting that _Smuckley_ (goofed and thought Blameless posted that). You should submit that to the AMD MaxxMem club, I think you will be near the top ten with those specs. Definitely top ten in the non-FX rankings anyway. You have the better IMC with your 960t compared to my 555, but it looks like getting latencies in the low 50s and ~11 GB/s throughput should be a reality with my rig. I really hate going into Fry's, there is just a weird creepy feeling to the Mayan temple themed store here in North Phoenix, but grabbing some of this $40 RAM will be worth it I guess. If I stop and get primed up with a few brews before I go to Fry's I will probably be coming home with two packs...

Edit to add: While I was typing this my kitty cats brought in a quail and laid it on my feet. Not sure if that is a good or bad sign....

North Phoenix Fry's:


I didn't realize that the Mayan temple thing was at more than one Fry's. Here is the San Jose one:


I know that the North Phoenix Fry's was originally an Incredible Universe, then Fry's bought them out, maybe the Mayan thing was from IU? Creepy non the less.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> SODIMM are laptop ram only. Not desktop.


lol i know that.. im saying since the desktop version is so good.. would it be safe to assume the laptop version is good too?

did you really think i didnt know sodimm is laptop? lmaooo thats funny..


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> SODIMM are laptop ram only. Not desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> lol i know that.. im saying since the desktop version is so good.. would it be safe to assume the laptop version is good too?
> 
> did you really think i didnt know sodimm is laptop? lmaooo thats funny..
Click to expand...

The specs of this RAM are rather mediocre at the factory settings , it only shines with manually OCing it. Since most laptops don't allow for that sort of thing the laptop sticks might not be as stellar a performer as it is in enthusiast desktops. It is low voltage though, but I don't know how much difference that would make as far as battery charge life is concerned. Maybe a little.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Ok, I went to the Temple of Doom last night and grabbed a set of the 8 GB Samsung Wonder RAM for $39.99. I am thoroughly impressed with these little buggers. I wrote a bit about it here. Anybody wondering if these will perform well in AMD rigs can put those concerns to rest. They don't suddenly make your AMD rig have 24 GB/s throughput like an Intel machine, but they definitely outperform anything anywhere near their price range. I was actually able to get them to run @ 1958 MHz, and I was never able to get anything to run above ~1600 with my 555 before- including my "2000 MHz" Corsair 4 GB set. Thanks for the encouragement Shmuckley, +rep!









Edit to add: For grins I decided to try and run the 8 GBs of Samsung along with my 4 GB of Corsair and again I am amazed. Manually setting the timings @ 1632 Mhz 8-8-8-24 and auto on the voltage, it fired up @ 1.65 volts and seems stable. although I have not tested it yet. The amazing part is that the Samsung pulled my Corsair along and the total 12 GB is running better than the 4 GB of Corsair by itself!!!! It is a little bit slower than the Samsung by itself, but this is well within what I was hoping for, so I may stick with 12 Gbs now. WOW is all I can say.

8 GB Samsung @ 1632 Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.35 volts



4 GB Corsair 2000 Mhz @ 1632 Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.7 volts~~12 GB - 8 GB Samsung & 4 GB Corsair 1632 Mhz 8-8-8-24 1.65 v



You can see that I was running ~2400 Mhz NB with the Corsair, that is the top stable speed I could get. ~ 2700 appears to be stable with the Samsung. I will test this to make sure.


----------



## Snuggles720

Apparently J&R has these back in stock, but for $47. Has anyone who ordered them when they were $40 and back-ordered received any notification about them shipping or being back in stock? I have two "Backorder Notice" emails, but nothing else.


----------



## blaze0079

i havent got any notice but when i first got an email about them being on back order it was days after reading on here that someone else got an email from them about it being back order. so u prolly wont get an update from them for a few days depending on when you ordered them.


----------



## djriful

For your references on these ram at 2400Mhz


----------



## Kokin

Well damn, I only set these in the BIOS and they worked right off the bat.

CPU: 4050mhz @ 1.46V
RAM: 1800mhz at 8-8-8-22-27-1T timings 1.53V
CPU-NB: 2925mhz @ 1.4V

I'll be running Prime95 to test the settings.

Well my third core errored within 8 minutes and the rest of the cores stopped at almost 2 hours. I'm not exactly sure what caused the errors, I increased the clocks on all 3, more testing in the upcoming week and time to work on my buildlog.

I had zero errors with:
CPU: 4ghz @ 1.46V
RAM: 1600mhz 8-8-8-22-27-1T @ 1.53V
CPU-NB: 2800mhz @ 1.33V


----------



## ericeod

I finally get to post some results! I am running VCSSA at 1.05v, so I didn't have to go to 1.10v for these modules to run at this speed.

I've gotten 32Gb (8x4Gb) of the Samsung 30nm modules stable at DDR3 1866 9-9-9-28 1T with 1.55v:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2306851


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I finally get to post some results! I am running VCSSA at 1.05v, so I didn't have to go to 1.10v for these modules to run at this speed.
> I've gotten 32Gb (8x4Gb) of the Samsung 30nm modules stable at DDR3 1866 9-9-9-28 1T with 1.55v:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2306851


Have you tried the same timings and clock speed with 4x4GiB? If so, how much DRAMV did you need? I know I need less than 1.35DRAMV and 1.05VCCIO to get 4x4GiB stable with your primary timings, and clock speed. So I thought it was strange you needed 1.55DRAMV, over more VCCIO.


----------



## rakunSA

so after upgrading from 4x2gb of elpida ddr3-1066 to 4x4gb of these samsungs, my boot time has increased....from 13 seconds to 18-20 seconds :/ twice the capacity and twice the speed too!


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> So what is the final verdict on using this Samsung in AMD rigs? I don't see anybody posting their specs in the AMD MaxxMemm page . From what I can glean from the few AMD users in this thread, this Samsung can run @ 1600 8-8-8-24 1.5 v with ease, but it has problems when trying to hit 7s? What kind of latency are people seeing with a rig similar to mine ? I have to go to town tonight (Phoenix) and I might just poke my head in Fry's. If I do, I might not be able to resist grabbing a set of these for $39.99. I have been thinking of doing a RAM upgrade for while now, but was hoping to get into some 7CL 1600 stuff. It is awful tempting to get 16 GB of this for the same price or less than 8 GB of some 1600 7 Cl.
> Also, in the not so distant future I will be going FX (probably after Piledriver hits but ya never know) so the higher speeds (1866 CL8?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )with moderate timings will be more beneficial in that case than they will be to me with my current Phenom2 setup I guess. What say ye with AMD systems using this Samsung WonderMemory? Should I go for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add" @ihatelolcats: I see you have finally gotten your Samsung, and since your rig is as close to mine as I have seen using this memory, what results are you seeing? I see lots of Intel rigs getting down in the mid 40s for latency, I would be tickled pink if I could get down somewhere in the low 50s.With the best stable settings I can manage with my Corsair 4 GB (1626 8-8-8-24 1.7v NB 2448) is around 59 ns latency.



just got them tonight. having trouble going below cas8 using 1.45v


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Your numbers look great Ihatelolcats. You are running above 1700Mhz, so 8 CL isn't too shabby up in that range. I did get a set of these, you can see my numbers in the previous page. I can get 7CL, but it requires upping the voltage to 1.65 to be stable, and I am not comfortable running that high. It's ok for a quick MaxxMem run, but probably not long term. I have settled on running 1632 Mhz 8-8-8-17 1.35 volts and it is rock solid stable.I also tried setting the tRAS very low ( tCL+tRCD+1) and the tWCL to tCL-1 . I also set the tRC to 25 . It is recommended to be no lower than tRAS+tRP. These settings were per advice from cadaveca over at Tech Power Up. That guy knows his $^it when it comes to memory. I had never messed with timings other than the first four before, and I had always ran the tRP @ 2 x tCL + tRCD per some old advice, but it really can go as low as tCL+tRCD. cadaveca said a safe bet for stability is to go tCL+tRCD+1.



These timings blow away what I could get with my 4 GB Corsair 2000 Mhz set. I might just grab another set of these this weekend if I go to town.


----------



## viox

How does this look? No voltage adjustments. Went straight out with the Techpowerup reviewer's recommendations. One of the two for that matter. On my Maximus IV they can do 2133 at their default 11-11..

Trouble is i think this setting is beast for them. I can probably try for more aggressive timings too. Any opinions please chime in


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Have you tried the same timings and clock speed with 4x4GiB? If so, how much DRAMV did you need? I know I need less than 1.35DRAMV and 1.05VCCIO to get 4x4GiB stable with your primary timings, and clock speed. So I thought it was strange you needed 1.55DRAMV, over more VCCIO.


More modules always makes it more challenging to OC. I was happy to get 1866 out of 8 modules. I will test lower voltage, but my last 3930k needed 1.55v, so thats what I dialed in. I will see if I can lower the voltage to the dimms and test again. I would like to get to at least 1.50v.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> Your numbers look great Ihatelolcats. You are running above 1700Mhz, so 8 CL isn't too shabby up in that range. I did get a set of these, you can see my numbers in the previous page. I can get 7CL, but it requires upping the voltage to 1.65 to be stable, and I am not comfortable running that high. It's ok for a quick MaxxMem run, but probably not long term. I have settled on running 1632 Mhz 8-8-8-17 1.35 volts and it is rock solid stable.I also tried setting the tRAS very low ( tCL+tRCD+1) and the tWCL to tCL-1 . I also set the tRC to 25 . It is recommended to be no lower than tRAS+tRP. These settings were per advice from cadaveca over at Tech Power Up. That guy knows his $^it when it comes to memory. I had never messed with timings other than the first four before, and I had always ran the tRP @ 2 x tCL + tRCD per some old advice, but it really can go as low as tCL+tRCD. cadaveca said a safe bet for stability is to go tCL+tRCD+1.
> 
> These timings blow away what I could get with my 4 GB Corsair 2000 Mhz set. I might just grab another set of these this weekend if I go to town.


good info...thanks


----------



## mistax




----------



## SimpleTech

^^ Probably felt weird going in and out using those coupons.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*


Did you use the Microcenter coupon 6 times?


----------



## mistax

yeah


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*


Darn!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Did you use the Microcenter coupon 6 times?


That is what I wana know... but from what I am seeing on the receipt that is most likely what he did.. comes out at ~$58

I got 16GB for $26.80 for each set of 8GB.... price matched with Frys to bring it down from $46.99 to $39.99


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> yeah


So... Jelly...









There needs to be a MC in WA or BC.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> So... Jelly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There needs to be a MC in WA or BC.


ikr lol... pity there arent any z77 boards that support more than 4 slots of ram


----------



## mistax

hope its an upgrade when i get it to 1866 =P over my gskill pi. Extra ram would be helpful for stuff i run though.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Have you tried the same timings and clock speed with 4x4GiB? If so, how much DRAMV did you need? I know I need less than 1.35DRAMV and 1.05VCCIO to get 4x4GiB stable with your primary timings, and clock speed. So I thought it was strange you needed 1.55DRAMV, over more VCCIO.
> 
> 
> 
> More modules always makes it more challenging to OC. I was happy to get 1866 out of 8 modules. I will test lower voltage, but my last 3930k needed 1.55v, so thats what I dialed in. I will see if I can lower the voltage to the dimms and test again. I would like to get to at least 1.50v.
Click to expand...

Make sure you set the right twrc (? I think that's the right one) like in the tpu article. It allowed me to drop the voltage on mine from 1.5v back to 1.35v.


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistax*
> 
> yeah


its people like you that kills these deals forever









but nice work


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> Make sure you set the right twrc (? I think that's the right one) like in the tpu article. It allowed me to drop the voltage on mine from 1.5v back to 1.35v.


What clock speed is that for? I still need ~1.575V to get 2133MHz 11-11-11-28 2T stable using the recommended 8tWCL. If you are talking about 1866MHz, then 1.35V makes sense with 4 sticks.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> It is low voltage though, but I don't know how much difference that would make as far as battery charge life is concerned. Maybe a little.


Even a watt or so is a big deal for a laptop, which tend to have 30-90Wh batteries. Just swapping RAM can get 10-45+ minutes of usable life on many.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Make sure you set the right twrc (? I think that's the right one) like in the tpu article. It allowed me to drop the voltage on mine from 1.5v back to 1.35v.


My tWCL (Cas Write Latency) was fine, but I tweaked the tRFC (from 148) to 160 and a few other secondary timings (will note them later... I can't remember) and am now testing at 1.45v vdimm. So far it is stable after 2hrs. Thanks for pointing me to the secondary timings!


----------



## Jcoffin1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakunSA*
> 
> so after upgrading from 4x2gb of elpida ddr3-1066 to 4x4gb of these samsungs, my boot time has increased....from 13 seconds to 18-20 seconds :/ twice the capacity and twice the speed too!


I highly doubt that your increased boot time has anything to do with the additional DIMMS. I monitor my boot time and it sometimes does change and for no apparent reason, or at least one I can isolate. What seems to make the biggest difference in boot time is the addition of any SATA devices, including hard drives and optical drives.


----------



## Coolwaters

boot times are depending on hard drive speed.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> My tWCL (Cas Write Latency) was fine, but I tweaked the tRFC (from 148) to 160 and a few other secondary timings (will note them later... I can't remember) and am now testing at 1.45v vdimm. So far it is stable after 2hrs.


Adding a second DIMM per channel almost always requires tRFC to be bumped, and this as much a factor of them memory as the memory.

I'm finding that these Samsung chips can handle pretty tight tRAS and tRC (though tRC below 35 or so isn't really helping anything for me), but it's no better than any other 4GiB DIMM with the kind of tRFC it needs.


----------



## 8800GT

2200mhz at c14 is worse than 1066 at c7 id say. My friend picked these up and to get 2133 he needs c12-c13. my Mushkin get to [email protected] and 11-10-11-27


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 2200mhz at c14 is worse than 1066 at c7 id say. My friend picked these up and to get 2133 he needs c12-c13. my Mushkin get to [email protected] and 11-10-11-27


I'm getting 2133MHz 10-10-10-28 2T @1.575V 10h P95 Blend stable without much tweaking. Could probably lower the voltage if i did. What CPU does your friend have?

And your rig is currently saying "2133MHz @ 12-11-12-34 1.6v".


----------



## Blameless

I need 1.5v for DDR 1680 on these. 1.4v is enough for 1600-1650, but 1680 CL8 is just a bit too far for long term stability with six DIMMs in my system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> 2200mhz at c14 is worse than 1066 at c7 id say.


What makes you say this? Even in worst case scenarios 2200 CL14 would have lower latency than 1066 CL7 and much higher theoretical bandwidth. Most every test will bear out these results.


----------



## dlee7283

is it ok to run these is 1866 mode at 1.5v without overclocking the processor?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dlee7283*
> 
> is it ok to run these is 1866 mode at 1.5v without overclocking the processor?


yup ran these on my v-pro with a g620 @ 2133 1.5v


----------



## scheibler

What's better for gaming: lower latency or memory speed?

Also whats the general concensus for average stable oc on these for just 1.5v?


----------



## Blameless

Went back to tRAS 24 and tRC 40, as they are actually faster than 17/25 in most tests, and are at least as stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scheibler*
> 
> What's better for gaming: lower latency or memory speed?
> Also whats the general concensus for average stable oc on these for just 1.5v?


You mean timings or memory speed? Latency is dependent on both. Anyway, it's going to depend on what timings you can get at what memory speeds. Personally, I've focus on clocking as high as you reasonably can first, and tightening timings second.

As for the capabilities of this memory,TPU's results seem pretty reflective of the average, you should check out the article.


----------



## tehmaggot

I picked up 16GB (4x4) of this memory today. So far I've had less than stellar results







2133mhz with the 1600mhz SPD timings fails Prime within seconds even with up to 1.65V on the memory and 1.25V CPUIO voltage. Right now I'm running 1866mhz with 9-9-9-24 2T and it appears to be stable. I've still got some fiddling around to do. If I get a chance tomorrow I'm going to try just 8GB and see if that helps.


----------



## ericeod

I was pushing 1.55v at 1866 with 8 dimms installed (32Gb) before I started playing around with my secondary timings. Since playing around with the secondary timings, I've passed Prime95 24Hrs with only 1.45v, and am now testing at 1.40v now. The secondary timings really do play a huge part in stability.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I was pushing 1.55v at 1866 with 8 dimms installed (32Gb) before I started playing around with my secondary timings. Since playing around with the secondary timings, I've passed Prime95 24Hrs with only 1.45v, and am now testing at 1.40v now. The secondary timings really do play a huge part in stability.


I see. I'm not very well versed in the memory timings by any means so would you be able to provide your settings? It can wait until you've finished stability testing, of course









I guess it's time to get reading


----------



## tehmaggot

I'm slowly getting some marginal success.

I'm currently running 1866 10-10-10-28 1T. tRFC is at 171 and the rest are on auto. CPU I/O voltage is 1.15v or 1.17v and vDIMM is 1.6v (may be able to lower it, just figured 1.6v would be a good place to start). I ran Prime95 while using ~93% of 16GB for 3 hours with no problems.


----------



## pn0yb0i

^ try pushing 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5v, people are getting great results with this.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*
> 
> ^ try pushing 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5v, people are getting great results with this.


I'm working towards that







I just started Prime at 9-10-10-28-1T. At this point I'm doing it step by step just so I can get a feel for what causes instability.


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*
> 
> I'm slowly getting some marginal success.
> 
> I'm currently running 1866 10-10-10-28 1T. tRFC is at 171 and the rest are on auto. CPU I/O voltage is 1.15v or 1.17v and vDIMM is 1.6v (may be able to lower it, just figured 1.6v would be a good place to start). I ran Prime95 while using ~93% of 16GB for 3 hours with no problems.


I am now running 1732 Mhz 8-8-8-24 -1.35 volts and all stock voltages for the CPU. I had gotten this RAM up even higher with a bigger CPU OC - etc, but I wanted to see where I could get at all stock volts and this is pretty darned good for an AMD. You should be able to be hitting 2133+ with 20+ Gbs throughput with your Intel rig.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jagged_Steel*
> 
> I am now running 1732 Mhz 8-8-8-24 -1.35 volts and all stock voltages for the CPU. I had gotten this RAM up even higher with a bigger CPU OC - etc, but I wanted to see where I could get at all stock volts and this is pretty darned good for an AMD. You should be able to be hitting 2133+ with 20+ Gbs throughput with your Intel rig.


Yea, I'm not sure why I'm having such particular difficulty with this memory. Plenty of other SB users have 16GB and they're hitting speeds I can't even boot at with max voltages. I'm thinking either the IMC in my chip is absolutely awful, my motherboard is to blame, or I just haven't found the magical sub-timings needed.

Regardless, I'm now ~1.5 hours into Prime at 1866 9-10-10-28 1T.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehmaggot*
> 
> I see. I'm not very well versed in the memory timings by any means so would you be able to provide your settings? It can wait until you've finished stability testing, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's time to get reading


I'll post some screen shots when I get a chance. I've noticved I need to tweak the ram settings when I run the CPU OCed. I stabalized the CPU at 4.4GHz with the ram at 1333, then stabaqlized the Ram at 1866 with the CPU at 3.2GHh. But with both OCed, I was having errors in Prime 95. I think I got it stable now, I just had to set commant rate to 2 and the tWCL to 8 (from 7).


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> I'll post some screen shots when I get a chance. I've noticved I need to tweak the ram settings when I run the CPU OCed. I stabalized the CPU at 4.4GHz with the ram at 1333, then stabaqlized the Ram at 1866 with the CPU at 3.2GHh. But with both OCed, I was having errors in Prime 95. I think I got it stable now, I just had to set commant rate to 2 and the tWCL to 8 (from 7).


I appreciate it. I tried resetting my CPU to stock and doing the memory only and that didn't really net any better results.

I'm currently at 3 and a half hours with 1866 9-10-10-28 1T. Going to let it run for another half hour and try decreasing the second timing to 9 and then test again


----------



## MistaDowner

Just installed my 8gbs last night. This ram really didnt like volts above 1.57 and wouldn't even post at above 1.6. Ended up landed at 2133 10-10-10-28 T1 at 1.55v. Haven't tried to lower the voltage at all but could probably go lower. Really happy with the purchase so far, and 8gbs seems to be enough. Secondary timings and settings all left to default. z68s are so easy to overclock, i didnt have to spend more than 20 minutes to get those timings. Makes me kinda miss my old DFI p35, that mb took a little finesse and skill to overclock.


----------



## mistax

hrmm what would i need to pull off 1866 with 6x4GB sticks.


----------



## ericeod

Here are my voltages, timings (primary and secondary) and prime testing:


----------



## gtsteviiee

I just got this to replace my Vengeance, and wow! 2133 at 1.4v!! Loving it so far.


----------



## staryoshi

I just ordered a set from NewEgg with the 15% off promo. $40.79 shipped







I'm going to toss it in my minecraft server so I can use a larger ramdisk. (Upgrading from 4GB)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I just ordered a set from NewEgg with the 15% off promo. $40.79 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to toss it in my minecraft server so I can use a larger ramdisk. (Upgrading from 4GB)


What promo code?


----------



## ihatelolcats

APRMEM15


----------



## lightsout

Nice thanks.


----------



## illli

wish i had known about these before i bought my low voltage gskill sniper








i prefer low profile ram compared to the ones with the bulky heatsinks and whatnot


----------



## staryoshi

Sorry, I forgot to include the promo code


----------



## dude120

Just bought some of this ram to stick into my Phenom II 960T powered minecraft server. I can't believe how small this is in terms of really being beyond "low profile."
As of yet, I've had absolutely no problems with the ram and it works very well


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude120*
> 
> Just bought some of this ram to stick into my Phenom II 960T powered minecraft server. *I can't believe how small this is in terms of really being beyond "low profile."*
> As of yet, I've had absolutely no problems with the ram and it works very well


Check this out. Kingmax was a small force with the BGA application wayyy back in the day. Samsung is bringing the past back to future, er something like that. I've actually got a couple sets of this exact ram in the garage.


----------



## iinversion

This RAM is awesome. I have mine below at 1.5v


----------



## Starbomba

Ordered 8 GB of these babies. Will OC and test them on the crappiest IMC i have, my sig rig


----------



## xxmastermindxx

My set will be here Friday, looking forward to testing! This Vengeance can't overclock worth a damn lol.


----------



## Kokin

Switched from a PhenomII x4 B55 to an i5 2550K and I went from 1600 8-8-8-22-1T to 2133 10-10-10-28-1T, currently using 1.56v, but I have yet to really play with the overclocking features.

BF3 is wonderful with a SB CPU, my GPUs actually ran at 99-100% most of the time. I can't believe the huge difference between PhenomII and SB when it comes to Crossfire performance.


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Here are my voltages, timings (primary and secondary) and prime testing:
> **snipping screenshots to prevent rage**


Apologies for the delayed thanks. I appreciate it.

I've called it quits on mine. I've made some progress and I'll probably settle for what I have -- 1866mhz with 8-9-9-28 1T. I can't seem to get 2133mhz going at all so the most I can hope to do is maybe drop those timings a tiny bit more.


----------



## mistax

hmmm how would i go about getting these to 1866 and running an i7-970 @ 4-4.2? seems to be a bit difficult getting it there compared to getting a sandy bridge higher


----------



## lightsout

Just ordered some! Hopefully they turn out good!


----------



## reisya

Any info online shop who can shipping internationally to Asia or Indonesia maybe.. I want pair of them


----------



## staryoshi

Booted mine up in my PII X4 960T, Biostar A880GZ server @ DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24 1.4v without issue







It's been folding all day without so much as a hiccup







I love these modules, they make my outgoing ECO sticks look massive.


----------



## xxmastermindxx

Booted my 8GB set right up to 2133 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.575V, working great. Nearing 500% coverage in memtest at the moment.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Anyone get some good undervolting results?

So far running mine at 8-8-8-24 1.31v @1600.
Still testing a bit, but I'm looking for stable summer clocks.


----------



## Toombs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Here are my voltages, timings (primary and secondary) and prime testing:


Hello Ericeod,

I too have 3930k, with more than 8 gb for quad channel with this memory. I've been successful with an 1866 9-9-9-24-1T with an tRFC timing of 96 so you might be able to tighten those timings abit. I'm running 16 gb though, not 32! I'm surprised you're able to run that with only 1.1 VTT as I need 1.15. I was wondering on what other secondary timing you've been playing around that affected stability. I'm trying to get 2133 with 10 timings if possible but I don't think it's worth the voltage bumps.


----------



## roskof

I've been running mine for a little over two months now, check sig for my settings.


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Finally found a stable undervolt!

8-8-8-24 @ 1600 1.26v.

Much better than expected, and temps reflect that (as compared to running 1.5v originally).


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Finally found a stable undervolt!
> 8-8-8-24 @ 1600 1.26v.
> Much better than expected, and temps reflect that (as compared to running 1.5v originally).










: temps on what?


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : temps on what?


Undervolting gpu/cpu/ram.
Been trying to find the lowest voltage for decent overclocks to lower the heat in my room.
Florida weather isn't too nice this time of year.


----------



## JedixJarf

This is @ 1.62v


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> 
> 
> This is @ 1.62v


kind high volts..


----------



## xxmastermindxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> kind high volts..


Not for $40 1600MHz 11-11-11-28 RAM running the overclocked timings and speeds we're running them at


----------



## kubed_zero

Could I still get at least 1866 speeds out of this ram if I have 16 gigs of it in my computer? I'm considering upgrading to boost my folding performance, but seeing how most people are only OC'ing the 8gb sets and not 16 gigs, I don't know if this would be advisable or not.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> Could I still get at least 1866 speeds out of this ram if I have 16 gigs of it in my computer? I'm considering upgrading to boost my folding performance, but seeing how most people are only OC'ing the 8gb sets and not 16 gigs, I don't know if this would be advisable or not.


At the very least, yes. SB IMC can easily handle 16GB at 2133.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> kind high volts..


Says who? We don't know how much this ram can handle long term yet. So far its been running like a champ.


----------



## lightsout

Mine came in. Running at 2133 10-10-10 1.55v. Ran some runs of IBT. Seems stable. Haven't tried to get them any lower. Will try to lower voltage tomorrow.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> Could I still get at least 1866 speeds out of this ram if I have 16 gigs of it in my computer? I'm considering upgrading to boost my folding performance, but seeing how most people are only OC'ing the 8gb sets and not 16 gigs, I don't know if this would be advisable or not.
> 
> 
> 
> At the very least, yes. SB IMC can *easily* handle 16GB at 2133.
Click to expand...

I dunno about that, more like if you have luck of the irish it will be easy though it will be more like pain in the arse otherwise.


----------



## Klinkey

Runs at 2133 9-10-10 1.5v stable on my rig. This is with a Celeron G530 IMC though, I'll see how it goes with IVB, see if I can get to 2400mhz at 1.6v







.

On my phenom it wasn't stable under 8-8-8-1600 though, even at 1.6v


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> So, is there a problem with ordering two 4gb kits as opposed to a 2 x 4gb kit that is in one package? I'm totally confused. I feel like such a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it depends.... Kits are usually sold with matching sets meaning the serials are either next to each other in production so they have better capability and usually OC the same (which can be very subjective).
> 
> Where as individual's you could be getting a stick from from production xxxxx1 and another from xxxx9 which if one stick oc's differently it wont OC as well as sets... if this makes sense.
Click to expand...

Keeping what KuuFA said above in mind, I'm about to order 16GB from Newegg. So should I be ordering 4 of the single 4GB sticks or 2 of the 4GBx2 sets?


----------



## Klinkey

Guys I'll let you know how these run on Ivy in about 8 days


----------



## Asustweaker

Just got these sticks and am at 1900mhz 9-9-9-24-1t 1.56v's. Quite impressive so far.

Any suggestions out there for sub timings?? I've heard this is where the real secret lies.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> So, is there a problem with ordering two 4gb kits as opposed to a 2 x 4gb kit that is in one package? I'm totally confused. I feel like such a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it depends.... Kits are usually sold with matching sets meaning the serials are either next to each other in production so they have better capability and usually OC the same (which can be very subjective).
> 
> Where as individual's you could be getting a stick from from production xxxxx1 and another from xxxx9 which if one stick oc's differently it wont OC as well as sets... if this makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping what KuuFA said above in mind, I'm about to order 16GB from Newegg. So should I be ordering 4 of the single 4GB sticks or 2 of the 4GBx2 sets?
Click to expand...

Bump. Anyone? Would like to get my order in before it's too late.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> So, is there a problem with ordering two 4gb kits as opposed to a 2 x 4gb kit that is in one package? I'm totally confused. I feel like such a noob.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it depends.... Kits are usually sold with matching sets meaning the serials are either next to each other in production so they have better capability and usually OC the same (which can be very subjective).
> 
> Where as individual's you could be getting a stick from from production xxxxx1 and another from xxxx9 which if one stick oc's differently it wont OC as well as sets... if this makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keeping what KuuFA said above in mind, I'm about to order 16GB from Newegg. So should I be ordering 4 of the single 4GB sticks or 2 of the 4GBx2 sets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bump. Anyone? Would like to get my order in before it's too late.
Click to expand...

Get whichever is cheaper, they're the same sticks.


----------



## Warrior1986

So the whole serials being next to each other makes no difference?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> So the whole serials being next to each other makes no difference?


Two 8GB kits would have different serials from each other as well.

No, it makes very little to no difference at all.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> So the whole serials being next to each other makes no difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Two 8GB kits would have different serials from each other as well.
> 
> No, it makes very little to no difference at all.
Click to expand...

Excellent. Good to know.

I wonder why they aren't sold in 4x4GB sets anyways.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Just to clarify, I'm looking at two models that are 2x4GB kits:

1) MV-3V2G3D/US
2) MV-3V4G3D/US

It seems the only difference between the two is the power consumption and price - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00591ZYZG (make sure to scroll down to see the table).

1) 1.36W
2) 1.65W

The link (or the table) in Amazon seem to be wrong since the table shows the 3V2 is 2x4gb but it leads you to a 2x2gb kit. Am I reading the table wrong? Is the kit that you should get the MV-3V4G3D/US?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm looking at two models that are 2x4GB kits:
> 
> 1) MV-3V2G3D/US
> 2) MV-3V4G3D/US
> 
> It seems the only difference between the two is the power consumption and price - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00591ZYZG (make sure to scroll down to see the table).
> 
> 1) 1.36W
> 2) 1.65W
> 
> The link (or the table) in Amazon seem to be wrong since the table shows the 3V2 is 2x4gb but it leads you to a 2x2gb kit. Am I reading the table wrong? Is the kit that you should get the MV-3V4G3D/US?


Get the MV-3V4G3D, which is what I got from JR.com awhile back when it was $40. It's also what TechPowerUp reviewed(It's actually the MV-3V4G3 they reviewed, but its the same thing really). I'm not sure what the other one is, but If you have to get it right now, then don't risk it.

Just checked Samsung's site, link, link2. Its a typo. The MV-3V2G3D/US is 2x2Gib, thus the lower power consumption, and price.


----------



## Fast93bird

Dang, I was looking for an upgrade and nearly forgot about these. Using coupon code EMCNFJG38 at Newegg just now, 3 4gb sticks run $61.17 with free shipping. Can't complain about that one bit.

I'm replacing 12 gb of OCZ Gold 1600 (6 x 2gb) in an attempt to get a bit more stability from the ram so I can push my overall overclock higher.......Figure going from 6 sticks to 3 is going to help dumb things down a tad, and then with the overclockability of these.........can't pass it up.


----------



## Warrior1986

Almost forgot about the sale as well. They're sold out of the 2x4GB sets, but luckily was able to pick up 4 of the single 4GB sticks. Total of $81.57 shipped for 16GB of RAM that will hopefully take me to DDR3-2400. Awesome!


----------



## Rebelord

Following the lined out Amazon link above. They have them in stock, 2x4G sets, $46.99 w/shipping or $47.24 Prime eligible which is free shipping. If other places are out.


----------



## Mightylobo

Hey,

I am having a problem with my RAM. It would seem that when I configure my RAM voltage to 1.5, my CPU Voltage gets fixed to 1.2vcore.

Any solutions to this problem?

Thanks in advance.

And to keep this in post relevant, I bought my sticks at JR.. Took about a month to get shipped because of backorder







...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightylobo*
> 
> Hey,
> I am having a problem with my RAM. It would seem that when I configure my RAM voltage to 1.5, my CPU Voltage gets fixed to 1.2vcore.
> Any solutions to this problem?
> Thanks in advance.
> And to keep this in post relevant, I bought my sticks at JR.. Took about a month to get shipped because of backorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try using offset mode for your CPU voltage?


----------



## raclimja

wow, so the previous time i read this thread, the op claims that this kit OC's to 2200

and now, its magically been able to do 2400









am i watching HSN?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> wow, so the previous time i read this thread, the op claims that this kit OC's to 2200
> and now, its magically been able to do 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am i watching HSN?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockers.com*
> 
> That's right folks! This little kit is able to not only able to post at 2400 MHz but was able to pass wPrime 1024m! This was with only 1.58 volts.


----------



## Mightylobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Try using offset mode for your CPU voltage?


Had been using offset mode.

My board is quite wonky these days ( might turn on, might not )

Currently running at 2133 10-10-10-28 at 1.5v. Primed for 3 hours.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mightylobo*
> 
> Had been using offset mode.
> My board is quite wonky these days ( might turn on, might not )
> Currently running at 2133 10-10-10-28 at 1.5v. Primed for 3 hours.


Ah I have no idea what might be causing that. Nice overclock though! That's with blend?


----------



## Mightylobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Ah I have no idea what might be causing that. Nice overclock though! That's with blend?


Yes sir







. I think I can do 10-10-10-25 but I'm just stick to this, don't think the difference is negligible.


----------



## gtsteviiee

What's the max voltage this ram can do anyways?


----------



## xxmastermindxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> wow, so the previous time i read this thread, the op claims that this kit OC's to 2200
> and now, its magically been able to do 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am i watching HSN?


You can always try reading, perhaps doing some research, before commenting. This kit has easily reached 2100-2200MHz with Sandy Bridge and SB-E systems. Xtremesystems.org still has a very active thread on these. I installed mine, set to 2133 9-10-10-26-1T at 1.525V and have been running strong in daily usage, and have benched them up to 2295 at 1.625V using the 2133 strap and bus speed of 107.5. It's not hard.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxmastermindxx*
> This kit has easily reached 2100-2200MHz with Sandy Bridge and SB-E systems. Xtremesystems.org still has a very active thread on these. I installed mine, set to 2133 9-10-10-26-1T at 1.525V and have been running strong in daily usage, and have benched them up to 2295 at 1.625V using the 2133 strap and bus speed of 107.5. It's not hard.


16GiB is not quite as easy without using high volts unfortunately. But 1866MHz takes 10s to set 9-9-9-27 1T 1.35V, and it should be stable. Almost too easy...


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Man, this RAM is soooo tempting...but I think I'm going to wait until someone makes heatsinks for them.









I know there isn't a need for heatsinks with them hitting such high speeds without them, but trust me, someone out there is going to realize that there's a market out for such a thing regardless, and when they do output those heatsinks, I'll be all over them!!!


----------



## Asustweaker

i was able to get 8-9-9-24-6-96-8-15 @2067 1.50. quite good on an x58 platform

exceedingly impressed for total cost of 45.99.


----------



## reeltape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Oh these are the half-height low profile ones that used to be really expensive. Good for X79 platform.


Yes has anyone tried benching their OC on an x79 Asus sabertooth with all 8 DIMMS populated? Do you get good clocks at 32gb or is 16gb better for OC? I am buying my board and RAM tonight or tomorrow...just curious - I will probably get 32gb and try it out - if no one has done this I will do it next week after I build...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*
> 
> Man, this RAM is soooo tempting...but I think I'm going to wait until someone makes heatsinks for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there isn't a need for heatsinks with them hitting such high speeds without them, but trust me, someone out there is going to realize that there's a market out for such a thing regardless, and when they do output those heatsinks, I'll be all over them!!!


coke can and super glue


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reeltape*
> Yes has anyone tried benching their OC on an x79 Asus sabertooth with all 8 DIMMS populated? Do you get good clocks at 32gb or is 16gb better for OC? I am buying my board and RAM tonight or tomorrow...just curious - I will probably get 32gb and try it out - if no one has done this I will do it next week after I build...


It's been done:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1210482/amazon-samsung-2x4gb-low-voltage-ddr3-1600-kit-for-47-ocing-to-2400/570_30#post_16793910

http://www.overclock.net/t/1210482/amazon-samsung-2x4gb-low-voltage-ddr3-1600-kit-for-47-ocing-to-2400/630_30#post_16812179


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> coke can and super glue

































I've bought the laptop versions of these. so until i get a good laptop that lets me do stuff with the bios im stuck with these at crappy settings.

yes they do and will get hot when you overclock.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reeltape*
> 
> Yes has anyone tried benching their OC on an x79 Asus sabertooth with all 8 DIMMS populated? Do you get good clocks at 32gb or is 16gb better for OC? I am buying my board and RAM tonight or tomorrow...just curious - I will probably get 32gb and try it out - if no one has done this I will do it next week after I build...


I've been running my 32Gb kit at 1866 cas9 with 1.45v. I'm using the P9X79 Deluxe board, so it should be about the same for the Sabertooth X79.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raclimja*
> 
> wow, so the previous time i read this thread, the op claims that this kit OC's to 2200
> and now, its magically been able to do 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am i watching HSN?


Owners of this kit are posting 2600+ OC results. I didn't want to update to 2400 until I saw more than just one or two people posting those results. As the thread started, I try to keep the first post up-to-date with price, where to order and the top OCing capability of this kit. I know... how irresponsible of me!










Hyper PI run at 2400
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrekogre;5085728*
> mine on a x79 with 1.55v


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> *snip snip*


Are they playing with the same timings you mentioned, or something else? And could I get a link?

I need to OC my RAM more. Right now i'm just collecting info for when I take the time to do more than 1866MHz 9-9-9-27 1T.


----------



## JonnyMark

I am interested in buying these but I hate to wait for shipping. Who is going to ship them to me the fastest Amazon, microcenter, can I find this somewhere else locally?


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyMark*
> 
> I am interested in buying these but I hate to wait for shipping. Who is going to ship them to me the fastest Amazon, microcenter, can I find this somewhere else locally?


If you have a Amazon Prime account you get free 2 day shipping. Also, if you have a shoprunner account, you can get 2 day shipping from Newegg.


----------



## Warrior1986

Well the mailman just stopped by a few moments ago. I can't believe Newegg sent these in just a bubble envelope. Seriously Newegg?










On the plus side, even though I had to buy 4 single 4GB sticks, they are all from the same batch of 1211.

Has anyone gotten any within the past couple days? Wondering what batch numbers people are getting.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Are they playing with the same timings you mentioned, or something else? And could I get a link?
> 
> I need to OC my RAM more. Right now i'm just collecting info for when I take the time to do more than 1866MHz 9-9-9-27 1T.


To be honest I'm not sure. I've been off my PC for a while (waiting on RMA for my 5970) and haven't been doing much reading on the kit as of late.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure. I've been off my PC for a while (waiting on RMA for my 5970) and haven't been doing much reading on the kit as of late.


That's fine. If you ever do find out, post it here since I'm subbed


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Well the mailman just stopped by a few moments ago. I can't believe Newegg sent these in just a bubble envelope. Seriously Newegg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side, even though I had to buy 4 single 4GB sticks, they are all from the same batch of 1211.
> Has anyone gotten any within the past couple days? Wondering what batch numbers people are getting.


Just got mine from newegg today batch 1211. Gonna test them soon


----------



## jasinto

Which is the differencebetween batch 1211 and batch 1209 ( mine)


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasinto*
> 
> Which is the differencebetween batch 1211 and batch 1209 ( mine)


nothing? Just batch numbers to match the sticks somewhat.


----------



## UNOE

I haven't seen much 1600 numbers at cas 7 anyone know where I can find more info on what these will do for cas 7.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i was unable to reach cas 7 at 1600 on amd


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I haven't seen much 1600 numbers at cas 7 anyone know where I can find more info on what these will do for cas 7.




I'm still playing around with the ram but so far so good


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I haven't seen much 1600 numbers at cas 7 anyone know where I can find more info on what these will do for cas 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still playing around with the ram but so far so good
Click to expand...

That's impressive. I really think this will lead greater benchmarks. Especial if you got it stable on quad channel. I hear that lower cas on quad channel is much better than mhz. Because of the speed is alread fast with x79 quad channel you are better of with lower latency.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I haven't seen much 1600 numbers at cas 7 anyone know where I can find more info on what these will do for cas 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still playing around with the ram but so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's impressive. I really think this will lead greater benchmarks. Especial if you got it stable on quad channel. I hear that lower cas on quad channel is much better than mhz. Because of the speed is alread fast with x79 quad channel you are better of with lower latency.
Click to expand...

Pretty much the opposite. X79 is all about bandwidth.


----------



## Fast93bird

So I got my three sticks in (x58 Rampage III Gene) and have been playing. Ran 9-9-9-27 at 1600 with 1.5v without issue. Started bumping up, and at 1806 it wouldn't run memtest with zero changes to settings. I thought it odd. Tried upping voltage, nada.

Tried lowering voltage, and OMG! These things want less voltage than I'd expect. I got a reboot fail in memtest at 57% with 1.4v, so dropped to 1.35v and am currently at 71% and counting. This is still at 9-9-9-27 1T.

Bad part is my stable OC I like (I7 950 at 21x) is at 191 bclock, which puts the ram just about 1550, or 19xx at the next step. Hoping to get the 19xx range.....more to come.

*edit....passed at 1.35v....bumped bclock by 5 to 185 and thus ram up to 1854, insta fail. I don't get it.

Sent from my factory refurb but way better than my first HTC Rezound


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> So I got my three sticks in (x58 Rampage III Gene) and have been playing. Ran 9-9-9-27 at 1600 with 1.5v without issue. Started bumping up, and at 1806 it wouldn't run memtest with zero changes to settings. I thought it odd. Tried upping voltage, nada.
> 
> Tried lowering voltage, and OMG! These things want less voltage than I'd expect. I got a reboot fail in memtest at 57% with 1.4v, so dropped to 1.35v and am currently at 71% and counting. This is still at 9-9-9-27 1T.
> 
> Bad part is my stable OC I like (I7 950 at 21x) is at 191 bclock, which puts the ram just about 1550, or 19xx at the next step. Hoping to get the 19xx range.....more to come.
> 
> Sent from my factory refurb but way better than my first HTC Rezound


Well, mine are pulling DDR3-1980 @ 9-9-9-24-1T with 1.50v (I got lazy). So I see no reason why yours shouldn't do something similar.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> That's impressive. I really think this will lead greater benchmarks. Especial if you got it stable on quad channel. I hear that lower cas on quad channel is much better than mhz. Because of the speed is alread fast with x79 quad channel you are better of with lower latency.


Not sure how that is impressive when i do better with CL9.


----------



## Fast93bird

Hmmmm.....loosen the timings and up or down on voltage, either way, as soon as I start memtest it reboots. ***.

*edit...staying at 9-9-9-27, back at 1804 and 1.3515 volts, cranking along in memtest, this is at 180 bclock. Bump bclock to 185 or 191 and a variety of voltages, and memtest instantly crashes and reboots the computer. Went as low as 1.25 volts and high as 1.6. I don't get it because that's only 1854 to 1908 MHz on the memory, and I even tried going 10-10-10-27. Thoughts or ideas?

Sent from my factory refurb but way better than my first HTC Rezound


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Not sure how that is impressive when i do better with CL9.


I do apologize for not having the same overclocks, here let me change that.



Anyways I bumped the voltage to 1.5v and speeds are pretty good 9-10-10-28-1T @2133











Remember AMD is the one thats sensitive about cas xD Intel loves bandwidth








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> Hmmmm.....loosen the timings and up or down on voltage, either way, as soon as I start memtest it reboots. ***.
> *edit...staying at 9-9-9-27, back at 1804 and 1.3515 volts, cranking along in memtest, this is at 180 bclock. Bump bclock to 185 or 191 and a variety of voltages, and memtest instantly crashes and reboots the computer. Went as low as 1.25 volts and high as 1.6. I don't get it because that's only 1854 to 1908 MHz on the memory, and I even tried going 10-10-10-27. Thoughts or ideas?
> Sent from my factory refurb but way better than my first HTC Rezound


Whats your QPI/DRAM Voltage at?


----------



## CaptainChaos

The 4gb sticks are in stock at newegg for anyone looking for some

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094

over 99 in stock.


----------



## Fast93bird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> Hmmmm.....loosen the timings and up or down on voltage, either way, as soon as I start memtest it reboots. ***.
> *edit...staying at 9-9-9-27, back at 1804 and 1.3515 volts, cranking along in memtest, this is at 180 bclock. Bump bclock to 185 or 191 and a variety of voltages, and memtest instantly crashes and reboots the computer. Went as low as 1.25 volts and high as 1.6. I don't get it because that's only 1854 to 1908 MHz on the memory, and I even tried going 10-10-10-27. Thoughts or ideas?
> Sent from my factory refurb but way better than my first HTC Rezound
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your QPI/DRAM Voltage at?
Click to expand...

Right now it's at 1.3125 and I can't remember how high I bumped it while testing these sticks. I think it saw 1.34 max. Could that potentially be why I ran into a brick wall at 1800? I just couldn't move past it.

I will say however, that with my current overclock of 4.02 Ghz on my I7-950 (1.325v, QPI/DRAM is 1.3125 as above), with the RAM slightly underclocked at about 1550 (can't remember exact number right now), I'm running 7-7-7-21 absolutely stable at 1.5v. And I do mean absolutely stable. I'm going to see if I can bump it down into the sixes and sub 20. But, I think I'd prefer in the long run to have it running at 1900+ to match up with my overclock too. I dunno.....maybe I should just leave well enough alone? lol


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fast93bird*
> 
> Right now it's at 1.3125 and I can't remember how high I bumped it while testing these sticks. I think it saw 1.34 max. Could that potentially be why I ran into a brick wall at 1800? I just couldn't move past it.
> I will say however, that with my current overclock of 4.02 Ghz on my I7-950 (1.325v, QPI/DRAM is 1.3125 as above), with the RAM slightly underclocked at about 1550 (can't remember exact number right now), I'm running 7-7-7-21 absolutely stable at 1.5v. And I do mean absolutely stable. I'm going to see if I can bump it down into the sixes and sub 20. But, I think I'd prefer in the long run to have it running at 1900+ to match up with my overclock too. I dunno.....maybe I should just leave well enough alone? lol


hmm could be a little tricky, my x58 liked the extra QPI/DRAM voltage but thats with 1.65v ram, since we've gone down to 1.5 with new ram and 1.25-1.4v~ with these ram it might need less but my sweet spot for my old setup was 1.35v since that was the "optimal differential" of 0.3v. I would try 1.35 and also lower to see if its sensitive with the voltages. For my everyday use im running at [email protected] If you get some good clocks just tweak it up


----------



## Asustweaker

I just did some other testing with my X58 platform with this memory. I was able to get 2028mhz @ 8-9-9-26 1.54 v's, QPI / VTT 1.45v's. 4.25core 1.35v's

I also tried to do the lowest timings at reasonable speeds. A pretty well rounded config was 1774mhz 7-8-8-23 1.5v's. That was great for latency, and the everyday usage was really snappy. But the higher freq. is better for folding and some games that are CPU dependent.

I ultimately decided on this,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2345536
at least for an x58 platform, i'm amazed


----------



## staryoshi

What's the best anyone's been able to achieve at 1.4v? I had DDR3-1600 8-8-8-24 @ 1.4v going in my AMD server without tweaking. I'm going to squeeze the performance out of them in my Ivy build


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Where can you buy these in Canada?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Where can you buy these in Canada?


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094

There are some other places like tigerdirect but they're out of stock.


----------



## Mightylobo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Where can you buy these in Canada?


Hey,

I bought mine from J&R. I bought a pair with a friend when it was 39.99 + Shipping.

http://www.jr.com/samsung/pe/SAM_MV3V4G3DUS/

With conversion, it cost just under $45CDN shipped. Took about 5-6 business days.

No Brokerage/Taxes at my end (YMMV)

Had to wait about a month though due to lack of stock (Backorder).

Hope that helps!

Running at 2133 10-10-10-28 @ 1.53V.

Probably can do better.. but I am OKAY with this.. plus can't have downtime







need to FOLD.


----------



## Warrior1986

Will these work with this RAM?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33502


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Will these work with this RAM?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33502


they should. these samsung sticks are just lower profile.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Will these work with this RAM?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33502


I doubt it. This ram is very short. It looks like for that block to work properly the ram need to sit flush all the way in there.

These dimms sit at the height of the clip on your ram slots. So I think there would be a gab between the top of the dimm and that block.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Will these work with this RAM?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33502


Are you trying to kill your loop with restriction?


----------



## AaronGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Will these work with this RAM?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33502


Are these dimms known to run really hot? I just purchased last week and they are suppose to arrive today, I had no idea that they put out the kind of heat that was needed to be water cooled. I thought when they came with no passive cooling it meant that they would run cooler then most ram seeing as they have been shown to get higher clocks using less volts then standard DDR-3. Now I am worried.


----------



## djriful

watercool on Samsung Dimms... ... lol.... you dont need to... they can't even get hot at 2133Mhz not even 2400Mhz.

9-10-10-21-1T @ 1.535v

Temp is approximate, I can put my finger there when I had it bench at 2400Mhz. 1.6v+


----------



## gtsteviiee

So anyone know what the safest max voltages these can take?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronGR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Will these work with this RAM?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=33502
> 
> 
> 
> Are these dimms known to run really hot? I just purchased last week and they are suppose to arrive today, I had no idea that they put out the kind of heat that was needed to be water cooled. I thought when they came with no passive cooling it meant that they would run cooler then most ram seeing as they have been shown to get higher clocks using less volts then standard DDR-3. Now I am worried.
Click to expand...

No. Just flat out no.


----------



## scheibler

I can't seem to get any higher then 1866mhz @1.5v. So now i'm just lowering timings. So far 10-10-10-28.


----------



## xxmastermindxx

lol, water cooling this RAM. lol.


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scheibler*
> 
> I can't seem to get any higher then 1866mhz @1.5v. So now i'm just lowering timings. So far 10-10-10-28.


lower your voltage.. is not meant to go so high ....


----------



## Coolwaters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> lower your voltage.. is not meant to go so high ....


people have been pushing it over 1.6v

lol you can to the wrong site.


----------



## Schmuckley

I run mine @ 1.52-1.55


----------



## Flying Toilet

Right now I'm running a set of 2x2 Gb at 10-10-10-27 1t, 2133, 1.5v. I'm going to see if I can tighten up the timings a bit with a little more voltage, but I think I'm happy with this.


----------



## staryoshi

10% off coupon just rolled in from NewEgg (Account specific), so I'll be buying two more 4GB sticks







(The kit is OOS) for ~$43. Not too bad. I need to find a new home for my Corsair Vengeance LV's....


----------



## AaronGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> people have been pushing it over 1.6v
> lol you can to the wrong site.


He didnt come to the wrong site, he is saying that with lower voltage people have been able to show more stability, with even higher clocks. I have 2kits of the 8gb and for the life of me I was unable to get 9-9-9-24-1T 2133 stable at 1.5v then i tried 1.55v would not even post. So I used same settings and backed it down to 1.45 and now it loads perfect at 16gbs and have done 40 passes of IBT and 24hour prime run. Computer is running great! thats at 4.5ghz 1.32v, 16gb 2133 9-9-9-24-96trfc-1T 1.45v


----------



## djriful

1.575 is the max voltage for 24/7 fyi.


----------



## Flying Toilet

My first run with Maxxmem, 2x2GB set, at 1.5v:


----------



## malikq86

Just want to hear some opinions. What is the highest gauranteed safe and easy overclock for these?


----------



## xxmastermindxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronGR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Coolwaters*
> 
> people have been pushing it over 1.6v
> lol you can to the wrong site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didnt come to the wrong site, he is saying that with lower voltage people have been able to show more stability, with even higher clocks. I have 2kits of the 8gb and for the life of me I was unable to get 9-9-9-24-1T 2133 stable at 1.5v then i tried 1.55v would not even post. So I used same settings and backed it down to 1.45 and now it loads perfect at 16gbs and have done 40 passes of IBT and 24hour prime run. Computer is running great! thats at 4.5ghz 1.32v, 16gb 2133 9-9-9-24-96trfc-1T 1.45v
Click to expand...

That will change from system to system though. Some people can get away lower, others can't. Come on...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> 1.575 is the max voltage for 24/7 fyi.


where did you get this arbitrary number from?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Just want to hear some opinions. What is the highest gauranteed safe and easy overclock for these?


2133 in my opinion, considering how easy it was.


----------



## djriful

Base on D-Die dual voltage range.

http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/parts/datasheet/301/MT41J128M16HA-125_IT_D.php

1.35v - range 1.283v to 1.450v

1.50v - range 1.425v to 1.575v

Mine are are running at 2400Mhz 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.575v stable. Latency low 42.2ns


----------



## ihatelolcats

i have the 1.35 kit and it does not appreciate going over 1.45v


----------



## scheibler

1866mhz 9-9-9-27 @ 1.36v


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scheibler*
> 
> 1866mhz 9-9-9-27 @ 1.36v


Stress test stable?

I got mine at [email protected] but it needed 1.45v


----------



## scheibler

Passed prime95 blend test for 12hrs. Also was able to play crysis, bf3, and run 3dmark11 without problems. What stress tests do you recommend besides memtest?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scheibler*
> 
> Passed prime95 blend test for 12hrs. Also was able to play crysis, bf3, and run 3dmark11 without problems. What stress tests do you recommend besides memtest?


I either use IBT Max memory or Prime95 custom and max out the memory.

Most of the time if you use the presets without increasing the memory it will only use a few.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AaronGR*
> 
> He didnt come to the wrong site, he is saying that with lower voltage people have been able to show more stability, with even higher clocks. I have 2kits of the 8gb and for the life of me I was unable to get 9-9-9-24-1T 2133 stable at 1.5v then i tried 1.55v would not even post. So I used same settings and backed it down to 1.45 and now it loads perfect at 16gbs and have done 40 passes of IBT and 24hour prime run. Computer is running great! thats at 4.5ghz 1.32v, 16gb 2133 9-9-9-24-96trfc-1T 1.45v


What is your secondary timing? I'm confused on how to tweak the secondary timings..


----------



## staryoshi

I'll be testing mine in Ivy tomorrow afternoon







I'm hoping to hit 1866 CL9 @ 1.4v.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'll be testing mine in Ivy tomorrow afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to hit 1866 CL9 @ 1.4v.


You'll hit that so easily...

Sent from my Samsung Epic 4G Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbomba

I'm still in the process of re-OCing my i3 with them. So far they're running @ 1632 MHz CAS 10. I'll try tightening the timings later though.

Has anyone reached 1600 MHz with CAS 7? How many volts did that took?


----------



## Klinkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Just want to hear some opinions. What is the highest gauranteed safe and easy overclock for these?


2133 at 1.5v 10-10-10

Put em in, raise speed and voltage, lower timings a little and they should be stable.

Mine do 2133 9-10-10 at 1.475v


----------



## Flying Toilet

Doesn't look like I'm getting much more out of mine. I'm at 10-10-10-27 1t, 1.56 volts, 2133 mhz. At 1.5 the system turned out to be unstable. At 10-10-10-28 it's perfectly stable at 1.5.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Is this good enough? I don't know where to stop.


----------



## Starbomba

I have just started benching 1632 MHz 7-7-7-20 @ 1.45v on my i3. Hope to get that much


----------



## staryoshi

Anyone know the safe temperature range for these pups? mine are round 40-43C @ 1866 9-9-9-27 1.45v. (Not worried about that temperature, just curious)


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Anyone know the safe temperature range for these pups? mine are round 40-43C @ 1866 9-9-9-27 1.45v. (Not worried about that temperature, just curious)


Interested to hear this as well as I will be watercooling my build, so there will be much less airflow across the RAM area than usual.


----------



## pn0yb0i

These module stay very cool, passive airflow is sufficient, water-cooling these would be a waste of resources.


----------



## ihatelolcats

he's saying he won't have a lot of airflow. not talking about watercooling the ram


----------



## Grevard

When I click on the Amazon link with my smartphone, the picture of the ram is diffrent then when I open the link on a desktop computer. The picture basically shows ram that is for laptops, where 4 chips(ram squares lol? don't know the correct name) are on the bottom and 4 or on the top. I notice that the ram is supposed to have all 8 chips in a row, making it very low profile. I'm thinking that the picture is just for the laptop version of the ram. Or is there both a low profile and a regular height version of this ram?

Also on a side note, do you think it would really take 3 to 6 weeks to deliver as stated on amazon's site for the product? I find that a little concerning.

How long has newegg been sold out? I hope they get the unit back in soon.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Why not just buy two of these? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094

that's what I did.


----------



## seesee

nvm see wrongly


----------



## marik123

I got 4 of these on newegg for $23.99 each with free shipping. Got them last week and just played with it a bit last night. So far it runs stable at 1866mhz 9-9-9-27 1.5v 1t and just won't run stable at 2133mhz 1.55v 2t with any timing. I can pass memtest86+ v4.20 all day at 2133mhz 10-10-10-30 2t 1.5v all day, but prime95 blend will fail within 3 - 5 minutes even I try to pump it all the way to 1.55v. As soon as I back down to 1866mhz 9-9-9-27 1t 1.5v, everything runs fine again. Today I will go home and try to lower the voltage to see what happens.


----------



## scheibler

Try running your current timings @ 1866 with stock volts. That what I have mine running at. Couldn't get stable at 2133mhz at any timings even with more volts. I'm happy with 1866mhz 9-9-9-27-1T 1.35v


----------



## marik123

Thanks for your tip, will try that when I get off work.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Running mine at 2133, but anything higher, no matter what the voltage is wont work. Any ideas?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Those of you with 1155 setups trying for 2133 with 4 sticks, try raising your VCCIO (QPI on Gigabyte boards). That's your IMC voltage. Do NOT pass 1.20v with this. Actually 1.10-1.15v should be more than sufficient.


----------



## jonnyd91

Has anyone used these yet with the Z77 chipset and Ivy Bridge?


----------



## staryoshi

Yes. I had mine at DDR3-1866 9-9-9-24 1.435v and they worked quite well. I'm moving them to another PC though for aesthetic reasons


----------



## jonnyd91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Yes. I had mine at DDR3-1866 9-9-9-24 1.435v and they worked quite well. I'm moving them to another PC though for aesthetic reasons


Have you tried to go any faster? Is 2400 possible with these new CPU's?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnyd91*
> 
> Have you tried to go any faster? Is 2400 possible with these new CPU's?


I did not push mine past 1866 as I had no need to do so.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Buying a i7-3770 at micro-center this Sunday. This will work with it correct? I am pretty sure it will. All I need is to find a suitable Motherboard. not looking for anything spectacular.


----------



## staryoshi

This ram is compatible with just about any system that takes DDR3







I have yet to run into issues across several builds.


----------



## 1rkrage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> This ram is compatible with just about any system that takes DDR3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to run into issues across several builds.


mine didn't work on my z68 pro Fatal1ty board. Granted, I put 4 sticks in and forgot to check if just a pair works fine on the board.

the pairs work on my old msi p67 and on my am3+ file server though


----------



## Frankrizzo

Yeah or clear your CMOS first


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1rkrage*
> 
> mine didn't work on my z68 pro Fatal1ty board. Granted, I put 4 sticks in and forgot to check if just a pair works fine on the board.
> the pairs work on my old msi p67 and on my am3+ file server though


Interesting. I haven't had any issues with H55, P67, AM3+, or Z77, myself


----------



## UNOE

This thread should be moved by now. I would be intrested in deals for this ram. But this thread is to long to find the online deals. There is like two pages of benchmarks then a random deal. Don't get me wrong I love seeing all these benches. A benching thread and a online deal thread would be nice.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> This thread should be moved by now. I would be intrested in deals for this ram. But this thread is to long to find the online deals. There is like two pages of benchmarks then a random deal. Don't get me wrong I love seeing all these benches. A benching thread and a online deal thread would be nice.


I agree on separate threads.

But Instead of a benching thread, I think it should start out as a discussion thread. And if there is enough people posting benches, then it can be made separate from there.


----------



## xxmastermindxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> This thread should be moved by now. I would be intrested in deals for this ram. But this thread is to long to find the online deals. There is like two pages of benchmarks then a random deal. Don't get me wrong I love seeing all these benches. A benching thread and a online deal thread would be nice.


There isn't much of a deal on these anymore anyway, ~$47 has become a common price as far as I've seen, when they're in stock anyway. Occasional 15% off coupons from Newegg take it down to $40, but that's about it.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Regardless there's some good info a few others that don't frequent the online deals section might like to see.


----------



## iMPLiCiT

I recommend people keep an eye on BH Photo. I'm in Canada and there is absolutely nowhere to get it but I watched as BH Photo had it in stock for a couple days so I decided to import it and everything is good so far.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/820038-REG/Samsung_MV_3V4G3D_US_2x_4_GB_DDR3.html

I just need some settings as I cannot get them stable at 2133. Anyone have a Z77-UD5H that wants to share their settings? I have 4 x 4 GB.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I ordered some a over a week ago from amazon but they never shipped or billed me, my order just sat there, then I canceled and reordered , same thing.
My power supply got here that I ordered the same day..

Ill have to drive down to MC. oh neweggs out of stock to.


----------



## jasinto

if i buy 2x4 kit or 2 x 1x4 , OC will be the same ? or could be instability ?


----------



## battlecryawesome

I found this 2x2 samsung on newegg, has anyone overclocked it to see it it works as well as the 2x4?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147095


----------



## Frankrizzo

I don't see why not?


----------



## toaad

I have a question for those running 16GB of this kit and running at 2133mhz. FWIW I have 4x4 sticks of batch 1211.

I can't seem to get them stable at 2133mhz even at 10-10-10-28 or 11-11-11-28 even with 1.55v, I can do 1866mhz 9-9-9-24 @1.44v no problems, but with 16GB is it my CPU IMC holding me back?

My VTT voltage between 1.00-1.20v does not seem to make any difference either.

Any tips?


----------



## burton560

i used fatwallet and got back an extra $1 and some change for two of those ram kits


----------



## Frankrizzo

WOOOHOOOO A WHOLE DOLLA


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> WOOOHOOOO A WHOLE DOLLA


Better a dollar than nothing, like most of us.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> I have a question for those running 16GB of this kit and running at 2133mhz. FWIW I have 4x4 sticks of batch 1211.
> I can't seem to get them stable at 2133mhz even at 10-10-10-28 or 11-11-11-28 even with 1.55v, I can do 1866mhz 9-9-9-24 @1.44v no problems, but with 16GB is it my CPU IMC holding me back?
> My VTT voltage between 1.00-1.20v does not seem to make any difference either.
> Any tips?


I don't think it's the IMC, the 2600k are power enough to handle those speeds and many are running at that speed here, I believe. The difference ain't much from 1866, just the e-peen.









Guys I'm planning to grab a pair of these, and hopefully use them with a 3570/3770k and a Z77 board. What's the upper limit for these, and do they got hot?


----------



## jasinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasinto*
> 
> if i buy 2x4 kit or 2 x 1x4 , OC will be the same ? or could be instability ?


Someone has 2x 1x4 and could OC 2133 CL 10 ?


----------



## Topazsparrow

I'm in canada. These sticks are almost never in stock and when they are they are 80 bucks lately.


----------



## CaptainChaos

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094

23.99 a stick at Newegg Canada

with 10 dollar shipping though.


----------



## Frankrizzo

2x4Gb


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasinto*
> 
> Someone has 2x 1x4 and could OC 2133 CL 10 ?


Yes you can use 2 sticks of the 4GB version, thats what I did







and they can OC to 2133 CL10, the rest will depend on your rig.


----------



## Starbomba

Seems like my RAM does not like tighter timings, or my IMC is crappier than i initially thought.



My RAM has finally topped at 1632 MHz @ 8-8-8-22 1T @ 1.45v. More volts either on RAM or VTT did not help in getting tighter timings. Oh well, it behaves better than my old RAM kit and allowed me to get a better OC


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> 2x4Gb


Was this in response to my post?


----------



## Gorgatron

These wont OC on p67 chipset?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> These wont OC on p67 chipset?


They will, easily. The only issue is your CPUs IMC, the board, and how far you want to take them.

Z77 + Ivy Bridge seems like the best combo so far.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> They will, easily. The only issue is your CPUs IMC, the board, and how far you want to take them.
> Z77 + Ivy Bridge seems like the best combo so far.


2600K and ASUS P8P67 EVO here. Was about to buy it till I read a review on micro center saying these don't OC well on p67 chipset. That is the only one I saw though, so maybe that person just didn't know how to OC it.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> 2600K and ASUS P8P67 EVO here. Was about to buy it till I read a review on micro center saying these don't OC well on p67 chipset. That is the only one I saw though, so maybe that person just didn't know how to OC it.


It will easily reach 1866 or even 2133. I'm using a P67 board with a 2550K and they are the best Ram I've used.


----------



## Gorgatron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It will easily reach 1866 or even 2133. I'm using a P67 board with a 2550K and they are the best Ram I've used.


Good to know. Do these memory even get hot? I'm using 2 x4gb corsair vengeance at 1600 and one of them has the heatsink that pops off :/. Is there a good performance increase for getting these suckers?

I have this motherboard: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_EVO/#specifications

It seems I can OC it to 2200mhz


----------



## Kokin

You won't really notice a performance difference unless you're into benchmarking or folding. As long as your RAM can run 1600mhz 9-9-9-24, most applications won't benefit from overclocks, even most games.

The memory doesn't really get that hot. I can touch it while running Prime95 Blend and it's not hot enough to burn me. I currently have mine set to 2133mhz 10-10-10-28 @ 1.545V, but it's hard to get it to be stable in Prime95 Blend, but has no problems running games like Guild Wars 2 or BF3. It seems like my IMC or my RAM isn't as good as the others here or I just need to use more voltage.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> Good to know. Do these memory even get hot? I'm using 2 x4gb corsair vengeance at 1600 and one of them has the heatsink that pops off :/. Is there a good performance increase for getting these suckers?
> I have this motherboard: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_EVO/#specifications
> It seems I can OC it to 2200mhz


Just make sure to have good air flow with positive pressure in your case and you'll be fine.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Just make sure to have good air flow with positive pressure in your case and you'll be fine.


'

I actually have really bad airflow and almost no pressure with my case, but I do have my top fans blowing cold air directly on my motherboard. Overall these RAM run really cool with no heatsinks on. They may get hot after a few hours of gaming, but still not hot enough to burn you.


----------



## jrcbandit

Ivy bridge here, I5 3570 and Asrock Z77 Professional. I can't seem to get anything stable above 1866, which I am running at 8 9 9 24 1.45V. I may try lowering the voltage some more and tighter timings, although 8 8 8 24 did not work.

My previous ram was at 1600 mhz and 9 9 9 24 timing, so I was hoping for a larger increase, but will 2133/2400 really offer any real world improvement over 1866 if I have to use slower timings? Changing the voltage around did not seem to help, but I did not test above 1.625V. I might try again with looser timings, as I was mostly testing 10 10 10 28, although I did try 11's for a bit.


----------



## viox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorgatron*
> 
> Good to know. Do these memory even get hot? I'm using 2 x4gb corsair vengeance at 1600 and one of them has the heatsink that pops off :/. Is there a good performance increase for getting these suckers?
> I have this motherboard: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_EVO/#specifications
> It seems I can OC it to 2200mhz


No they don't in my HAF 912 installed on a Gene-Z mATX z68 doing 1866 they are chilling at 37 Celsius


----------



## homestyle

are there 2 different types of ram modules that take different voltage?

The 30 nm memory ICs are manufactured by Samsung, commonly referred to as "D-die" and have two voltage modes, 1.35 V, and 1.5 V. The two different voltage modes and supporting DIMMs do use the same memory IC, so attempting to use the higher voltage setting on 1.35 V sticks maybe provides some success when overclocking, but seemingly the low-profile PCB prefers 1.35 V, and the "regular" PCB prefers 1.5 V. Both types can be purchased currently at very low prices.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Ivy bridge here, I5 3570 and Asrock Z77 Professional. I can't seem to get anything stable above 1866, which I am running at 8 9 9 24 1.45V. I may try lowering the voltage some more and tighter timings, although 8 8 8 24 did not work.
> My previous ram was at 1600 mhz and 9 9 9 24 timing, so I was hoping for a larger increase, but will 2133/2400 really offer any real world improvement over 1866 if I have to use slower timings? Changing the voltage around did not seem to help, but I did not test above 1.625V. I might try again with looser timings, as I was mostly testing 10 10 10 28, although I did try 11's for a bit.


Nope, you won't see any noticeable real world performance gains with overclocked RAM unless you're doing things that are RAM-intensive. For most applications or games, 1600mhz with 9-9-9-24 timings will be quick enough.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> are there 2 different types of ram modules that take different voltage?
> The 30 nm memory ICs are manufactured by Samsung, commonly referred to as "D-die" and have two voltage modes, 1.35 V, and 1.5 V. The two different voltage modes and supporting DIMMs do use the same memory IC, so attempting to use the higher voltage setting on 1.35 V sticks maybe provides some success when overclocking, but seemingly the low-profile PCB prefers 1.35 V, and the "regular" PCB prefers 1.5 V. Both types can be purchased currently at very low prices.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html


This thread is specifically for the 30nm 1.35V sticks and most of us do use it at 1.5V or higher in order to reach 1866mhz or 2133mhz. Though I've seen some people here succeed in reaching those speeds at 1.35~1.45V.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Ivy bridge here, I5 3570 and Asrock Z77 Professional. I can't seem to get anything stable above 1866, which I am running at 8 9 9 24 1.45V. I may try lowering the voltage some more and tighter timings, although 8 8 8 24 did not work.
> My previous ram was at 1600 mhz and 9 9 9 24 timing, so I was hoping for a larger increase, but will 2133/2400 really offer any real world improvement over 1866 if I have to use slower timings? Changing the voltage around did not seem to help, but I did not test above 1.625V. I might try again with looser timings, as I was mostly testing 10 10 10 28, although I did try 11's for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you won't see any noticeable real world performance gains with overclocked RAM unless you're doing things that are RAM-intensive. For most applications or games, 1600mhz with 9-9-9-24 timings will be quick enough.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> are there 2 different types of ram modules that take different voltage?
> The 30 nm memory ICs are manufactured by Samsung, commonly referred to as "D-die" and have two voltage modes, 1.35 V, and 1.5 V. The two different voltage modes and supporting DIMMs do use the same memory IC, so attempting to use the higher voltage setting on 1.35 V sticks maybe provides some success when overclocking, but seemingly the low-profile PCB prefers 1.35 V, and the "regular" PCB prefers 1.5 V. Both types can be purchased currently at very low prices.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is specifically for the 30nm 1.35V sticks and most of us do use it at 1.5V or higher in order to reach 1866mhz or 2133mhz. Though I've seen some people here succeed in reaching those speeds at 1.35~1.45V.
Click to expand...

I run mine @ 2260 mhz 9-10-10 / 1.64v. Has been stable for months and i dont really care if i kill it because its so darn cheap.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ericeod

This thread has been moved from the F/S section to the Intel memory section.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

anyone have a 2x4gb set they want to sell? im sure some of you went overboard and have a pair laying around


----------



## watsoverclockin

I haven't been keeping up with things I guess, i knew samsung made ram but not that they sold it under their own name. Now today I have seen many people talking about it.

These look very good. Is there any competition for them at all? Should I try to get these instead of anything else? Also, do you guys put a heat spreader on them or not?


----------



## Silver5656

well, the best I could do is 9/9/9/27/2t 1866 @ 1.5v. I wanted to keep it at 1.35v (which at that voltage i could get 1800/10/10/10/28/2t) but my motherboard z77 ud5h always resets the voltage to 1.5v after i shutdown and start

well, even that isnt stable, time to do more testing......i would think at 1.5v it would work.....is everybody doing a hyperpi 32m test or ibt to make sure they're timings work? This is getting frustrating


----------



## Kristof

Hi, I was able to boot into windows 7 64 bit this morning with 9-10-10-24 @ 1.59v 2133mhz.

Now, I cant even boot using stock 11-11-11-28 2133mhz @ 1.6v.

Can my motherboard even overclock above 1666mhz at all? I have a z77x-ud3h.


----------



## ihatelolcats

lower the voltage


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> I have a question for those running 16GB of this kit and running at 2133mhz. FWIW I have 4x4 sticks of batch 1211.
> I can't seem to get them stable at 2133mhz even at 10-10-10-28 or 11-11-11-28 even with 1.55v, I can do 1866mhz 9-9-9-24 @1.44v no problems, but with 16GB is it my CPU IMC holding me back?
> My VTT voltage between 1.00-1.20v does not seem to make any difference either.
> Any tips?


Try scaling back to 2 sticks and switching slots n stuff
1.11-1.14 usually works for me
Hope you don't subscribe to the "lower cpu pll" stuff


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> lower the voltage


Who are you replying to?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Hi, I was able to boot into windows 7 64 bit this morning with 9-10-10-24 @ 1.59v 2133mhz.
> Now, I cant even boot using stock 11-11-11-28 2133mhz @ 1.6v.
> Can my motherboard even overclock above 1666mhz at all? I have a z77x-ud3h.


For sure the mobo can run 1666 & higher. Your sig shows 4 x 4Gb memory, what voltage are you running the vtt/vccio at? More memory/more overclock makes it harder on the IMC.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For sure the mobo can run 1666 & higher. Your sig shows 4 x 4Gb memory, what voltage are you running the vtt/vccio at? More memory/more overclock makes it harder on the IMC.


Not sure what vtt/vccio is.

I have my cpu at 4.5ghz and have 1.170v set in bios.


----------



## kubed_zero

Hey, so I have a 16GB kit of this stuff, and am having issues getting it to run stable at 2133 MHz. I've tried a bunch of different settings, which always lead me either to a Prime95 failed worker in the first hour, to 101 BSOD's. Does anyone have any suggestions or would be wiling to help me get this kit stable at 2133?


----------



## shiftwig113

^
whats your current timing and voltage set at?


----------



## kubed_zero

Well, I haven't gotten a stable timing at 2133, when I tried 10-10-10-28, and 11-11-11-31, both of which were at 1.5v. I've left all the secondary and third timings on auto, so could that be a problem? I have a maximus IV Gene-Z motherboard, so the options for overclocking are super extensive.


----------



## shiftwig113

try 10-11-11-28 @ 1.55v. And don't do auto.
if thats stable try shooting for 10-10-10-28 @ 1.55v


----------



## kubed_zero

If I don't do auto, what should I set all the secondary timings to?


----------



## Gorgatron

Noob question, I have corsair vengeance 1600mhz ram that runs at 1.5v i think. If I bought 2 x 4gb of this samsung ram can I use it with the corsair ram? If not I could remove it and keep it as backup since ram is so cheap.


----------



## GeforceGTS

This stuff is driving me insane









Since it arrived I wasn't able to even post over 2000mhz no matter how much voltage or how much I loosened the timings, had to hit the mem ok button or reset everytime, last night I decicded to give it another try and loosened the secondary timings, it booted straight up at 2133mhz 11-11-11-28 1.45v, I thought oh wow awesome it was just the secondary timings, so I restart again and go for 22000mhz without changing anything else, it booted fine, ran SuperPi etc and restarted again to try 2400mhz







It didn't post so I hit the mem ok buttom, went back to the bios and set it back to exactly how I had it at 2133mhz and it seems it's back to how it was at the start, can't post above 2000mhz no matter what I try









EDIT: I was just trying again, same as before wouldn't post above 2000, I bumped VCCSA up slightly and it booted staight up, running 2133mhz as I type







It was previously on Auto which set it to around 0.925, I bumped it up to 0.950.. I hadn't touched it before because I'd read it has no effect :l


----------



## homestyle

just curious how many of you are prime stable for 12-24 hours with the ram at:

2133mhz 1.5 volts 11-11-11-28-1T


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> just curious how many of you are prime stable for 12-24 hours with the ram at:
> 
> 2133mhz 1.5 volts 11-11-11-28


I'm WELL OVER 24 hours stable at DDR3-1990, 8-9-8-24-1T, 1.55v. That count?


----------



## LiranV

After reading this post I've decided to get 2*4GB of this RAM for my new rig.
Where I can find them in stock?


----------



## Mandroid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> just curious how many of you are prime stable for 12-24 hours with the ram at:
> 2133mhz 1.5 volts 11-11-11-28-1T


I was stable at those settings for over 12 hours with 2x4GB, but the next time I ran Prime all 8 workers failed almost immediately with rounding errors.


----------



## kubed_zero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandroid*
> 
> I was stable at those settings for over 12 hours with 2x4GB, but the next time I ran Prime all 8 workers failed almost immediately with rounding errors.


Interesting!!!! same here!!!!


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> Hey, so I have a 16GB kit of this stuff, and am having issues getting it to run stable at 2133 MHz. I've tried a bunch of different settings, which always lead me either to a Prime95 failed worker in the first hour, to 101 BSOD's. Does anyone have any suggestions or would be wiling to help me get this kit stable at 2133?


Yes, me too.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> This stuff is driving me insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since it arrived I wasn't able to even post over 2000mhz no matter how much voltage or how much I loosened the timings, had to hit the mem ok button or reset everytime, last night I decicded to give it another try and loosened the secondary timings, it booted straight up at 2133mhz 11-11-11-28 1.45v, I thought oh wow awesome it was just the secondary timings, so I restart again and go for 22000mhz without changing anything else, it booted fine, ran SuperPi etc and restarted again to try 2400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't post so I hit the mem ok buttom, went back to the bios and set it back to exactly how I had it at 2133mhz and it seems it's back to how it was at the start, can't post above 2000mhz no matter what I try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I was just trying again, same as before wouldn't post above 2000, I bumped VCCSA up slightly and it booted staight up, running 2133mhz as I type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was previously on Auto which set it to around 0.925, I bumped it up to 0.950.. I hadn't touched it before because I'd read it has no effect :l


Maybe this will solve our problems? I will go try once i have the time.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandroid*
> 
> I was stable at those settings for over 12 hours with 2x4GB, but the next time I ran Prime all 8 workers failed almost immediately with rounding errors.


Yes, very weird. It might have to do with the voltage setting described in the quote above?


----------



## kubed_zero

I tried raising the voltage setting to 1.2 volts for the VCCSA/IO, but while it certainly got me into windows and benching it, it didn't keep my RAM stable.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> I tried raising the voltage setting to 1.2 volts for the VCCSA/IO, but while it certainly got me into windows and benching it, it didn't keep my RAM stable.


Be careful with this voltage. Intel states 1.1v to be the max safe voltage. I think 1.2v is going to be too high and could damage the CPU's internal memory controller.


----------



## Nemesis158

Im going to be getting 16GB of these bad boys for my rig eventually. looks like they like to go out of stock alot. wheres the best place to get them online (no fry's/microcenter near me







)


----------



## Special_K

My 4x4 should arrive soon. Hope my Gene V can max em out.

Sent from my Evo LTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reeltape

I had mine at 1.67 for a month without even realizing it when I built the system I had no time to play with it. No stability issues...no temperature problems.


----------



## axiumone

Small update from me.

Bought 4 individual 4gb sticks.

Best timings I could get are - 1866, 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v. Tried 2133, benched perfectly fine, but wouldn't pass prime at any voltage or timings.

I'm still perfectly happy, previous ram was patriot g2 that would barley work at 1600 11-11-11-28 1.65v

This is all on an 2600k on an asrock z68.


----------



## MoYu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Try scaling back to 2 sticks and switching slots n stuff
> 1.11-1.14 usually works for me
> Hope you don't subscribe to the "lower cpu pll" stuff


just wondering why is it a bad idea to lower cpu pll? i lowered mine to 1.5 to control my cpu temps.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Thanks for sharing the deal! I went ahead and bought it since I'm having problems with BF3 when I use Crossfire mode. My 4GB of RAM doesn't seem to cut it anymore when Crossfire is enabled. +rep derp can't rep.


I'm getting this atm, I've got 16GB on the way!


----------



## trendy

I'm just starting off with these, but I got 2000mhz @ 1.6v @ 9-9-9-28-1T so far. I can't get it to boot with anything higher than that. I'm happy with 2000mhz, but I think I might try to tighten up the timings a bit and maybe try a little less voltage.

Edit: Booted just fine at 1.5v, same timings. I might call it quits and let Prime95 run for the day while I do some errands. I just wish I could have a text or something sent when it fails lol.


----------



## MoYu

Can anyone give any suggestions on stabling my overclock? I ran Prime95 with blend and prime crashed after 5 hours. Here are my current settings

2133MHz
DRAM VOLTAGE - 1.55
VCCSA = 1.95625
Timings: 11,11,11,28 (1)

Thanks!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> Can anyone give any suggestions on stabling my overclock? I ran Prime95 with blend and prime crashed after 5 hours. Here are my current settings
> 2133MHz
> DRAM VOLTAGE - 1.55
> VCCSA = 1.95625
> Timings: 11,11,11,28 (1)
> Thanks!


I couldn't do 2133 with 1T, would run prime for a while but to get it stable I had to use 2T. though I did have voltage below 1.5v. Worth a try if you haven't tried already.


----------



## kubed_zero

What's the difference between 1T and 2T? I thought 1T was used because it's easier to achieve stability. Maybe I'm wrong though


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> What's the difference between 1T and 2T? I thought 1T was used because it's easier to achieve stability. Maybe I'm wrong though


Yeah, I'm also interetested in this!

I know that the 11-11-11-30 or whatever is, just the response time of the ram yeah?
What are the others? Does anyone have a guide to ram timings?


----------



## Blameless

Regarding command rate: 1T is harder to stabilize, generally much harder with two DIMMs per channel, but it's faster. 2T is somewhat slower, but often required for higher speeds at higher densities.

Many people only both with CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS, but they usually aren't using their memory to it's full potential. There are dozens of memory timings, and they all do something different. Plenty of information around if you search for it.


----------



## Yor_

Is it safe to use these Samsung 30nm kits at 1.5v 24/7?


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yor_*
> 
> Is it safe to use these Samsung 30nm kits at 1.5v 24/7?


Should be just fine, they default to 1.5v, you can just lower them to 1.35v for decrease power draw. But I'm running mine at 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5v. Stable so far. That's pretty darn good lol.


----------



## kubed_zero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Regarding command rate: 1T is harder to stabilize, generally much harder with two DIMMs per channel, but it's faster. 2T is somewhat slower, but often required for higher speeds at higher densities.
> Many people only both with CAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS, but they usually aren't using their memory to it's full potential. There are dozens of memory timings, and they all do something different. Plenty of information around if you search for it.


So would that explain why I can't get my 16GB of this ram stable at 2133 on a Z68 platform?


----------



## Yor_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> Should be just fine, they default to 1.5v, you can just lower them to 1.35v for decrease power draw. But I'm running mine at 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.5v. Stable so far. That's pretty darn good lol.


That's excellent, because I am not having the same luck. I have to raise IMC voltage to near 1.050v if I want to keep them stable at 1866 9-9-9-24-1T 1.5v, 16GB (4x4GB modules) in Prime95 blend (errors).

Is raising IMC voltage dangerous?
Can you guys give me tips on overclocking this modules on my UD5H?


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yor_*
> 
> That's excellent, because I am not having the same luck. I have to raise IMC voltage to near 1.050v if I want to keep them stable at 1866 9-9-9-24-1T 1.5v, 16GB (4x4GB modules) in Prime95 blend (errors).
> Is raising IMC voltage dangerous?
> Can you guys give me tips on overclocking this modules on my UD5H?


I'm not familiar enough with these newer platform's overclocking capabilities to be sure, but I think I read somewhere that raising the IMC voltage isn't necessary because of the way the memory controller operates. I could be wrong though.

Edit:

According to Sin's OCing guide, the max you should pull on IMC using Air Cooling is 1.2v.

*Source*


----------



## bigal1542

K guys... I need some advice here. I have had a bunch of help already, but think a little more would be beneficial.

I am getting quite frustrated with my new build. I have never overclocked the RAM before, and decided to this time and it has only brought me troubles. I am hoping you guys can help me out here and get me more comfortable with it.

I have tried my RAM at nearly every setting that I can find that people have posted with no luck. The system is yet to even start up with the settings I find. It sometimes even takes a few restarts to just get into the UEFI.

The timings I have tried that failed (there are more, but here are just some that appear lots of places):
9-9-9-24 1866 MHz @ 1.5V
10-10-10-28 2133MHz @ 1.5V (I even tried 1.6V with no luck)
11-11-11-28 2133 MHz @ 1.4V
12-12-12-30 2400 @ 1.55 V with a 1.178 VTT

I am currently stress testing what is in italics below (12-12-12-30 2400 @ 1.57V).

Here are my settings (The first 4 deal more with memory, the last 4 deal more with general settings, I figured all might help):
Note that a few have changed since I took these:
_DRAM Freq now at 2400_
Fixed Voltage at 1.22V
CPU Load-Line is Level 2
_DRAM Voltage is 1.57V_
VTT Voltage is 1.178V
Memory Timings are 12-12-12-28
CPU PLL Voltage is 1.586V which is the minimum


Spoiler: Screenshots





















I don't really know what the next step should be to do? What timings should I try? I am a little overwhelmed whether I should decrease the speed, or loosen the timings (if that is the correct terminology), or increase the voltage.

ALL help is welcome.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*
> 
> Well, I haven't gotten a stable timing at *2133*, when I tried 10-10-10-28, and 11-11-11-31, both of which were at 1.5v. I've left all the secondary and third timings on auto, so could that be a problem? I have a maximus IV Gene-Z motherboard, so the options for overclocking are super extensive.


Try 9-10-10-28-96 with 1.52v








96=trfc.er.."row refresh cycle time" or something like that

well..first of all..lower CAS down to 9 and see if you can boot :







:
If you can..probably good to go..if not..use 10

also..set your "vtt/vccio" to 1.11-1.14..as Mr.FTW said..That's the IMC voltage, which is set too low @ 1.05 by default.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys I have these running in my newly built rig. Can someone be kind enough and shoot my in a direction that can help me learn to overclock these bad boys?


----------



## iandroo888

hey everyone, just was notified about this memory earlier as i was asking people on the x79 thread... i wanted to find ram to match with my potential rampage IV extreme/formula board.

i had been directed to amazon but i had found them i think? on newegg (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094) for the same price without a limit..

would it be plausible to buy individual sticks of 4gb or would it be better to buy the 2x4gb? the price difference is considerably drastic (well on amazon anyway... apparently its the same as 2 sticks on newegg but its oos)


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> hey everyone, just was notified about this memory earlier as i was asking people on the x79 thread... i wanted to find ram to match with my potential rampage IV extreme/formula board.
> 
> i had been directed to amazon but i had found them i think? on newegg (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094) for the same price without a limit..
> 
> would it be plausible to buy individual sticks of 4gb or would it be better to buy the 2x4gb? the price difference is considerably drastic (well on amazon anyway... apparently its the same as 2 sticks on newegg but its oos)


Two single sticks is just fine. It's all the same stuff.

EDIT:
Well, in your case it'd be 4 individual sticks since you'll want quad channel (4 or 8 sticks). Again, same thing, they're all the same awesome sticks.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yor_*
> 
> Is it safe to use these Samsung 30nm kits at 1.5v 24/7?


These ram have dual voltage... They are D-Die chip 1.35v and 1.5v. Of course you are fine.

Max SAFE is 1.575v


----------



## iandroo888

omg pio... you are helping me again... after all these years... back in the 939 days.. and even now... ;_;

so if i get 8 individual 4gb sticks (or 4 first and 4 later) still the same? cuz i remember back then, people had said the sets were matched at manufacturer to work together and was not recommended to get separate sets or something... or it wont oc as well...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> omg pio... you are helping me again... after all these years... back in the 939 days.. and even now... ;_;
> 
> so if i get 8 individual 4gb sticks (or 4 first and 4 later) still the same? cuz i remember back then, people had said the sets were matched at manufacturer to work together and was not recommended to get separate sets or something... or it wont oc as well...


I've got two individual 4GB sticks in my server rig (i3 2120), and they clock just fine. I'm at DDR3-1926 @ 9-9-9-24-1T with them. My i3 can't handle the 2133 RAM divider, otherwise I'd have them higher. In my i5 2500k rig, they do 2250 stable, 9-11-10-28-1T. All at 1.50v.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> omg pio... you are helping me again... after all these years... back in the 939 days.. and even now... ;_;
> 
> so if i get 8 individual 4gb sticks (or 4 first and 4 later) still the same? cuz i remember back then, people had said the sets were matched at manufacturer to work together and was not recommended to get separate sets or something... or it wont oc as well...


They are tested together but that doesn't mean it will not work. As long it is the same Model, it's fine. 8 sticks is harder to OC at any circumstances.


----------



## iandroo888

very nice.. got any heatsinks for these? or just bare stock without heatspreaders?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iandroo888*
> 
> very nice.. got any heatsinks for these? or just bare stock without heatspreaders?


I like things naked, so of course mine are bare.







They don't run even CLOSE to being warm, even with 1.65v (not recommended). Just so long as there's some sort of case airflow, they're fine. I find them quite sexy as they are though, you almost can't even tell that they're installed. On a black board, they're even nicer looking.


----------



## djriful

There are no point to put heatsink on these.

... I want to lol at watercooled ram at some builds.


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I like things naked, so of course mine are bare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't run even CLOSE to being warm, even with 1.65v (not recommended). Just so long as there's some sort of case airflow, they're fine. I find them quite sexy as they are though, you almost can't even tell that they're installed. On a black board, they're even nicer looking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> There are no point to put heatsink on these.
> ... I want to lol at watercooled ram at some builds.


sweet... rampage IV has a black board but red and black slots.. dang think im def considering these now

well i remembered some ram used to run fairly warm/hot slightly oc'ed.... times has changed... definitely D:


----------



## wrxxx

i cant get mine to post at 2400mhz. i have 32gbs or this on my rampage 4 extreme and a 3930k. anyone have any advice and what vttdramm votage etc?
cpu is at 4.8ghz 48x100.

new to overclocking ram too. so anything helps!

thanks


----------



## bigal1542

I currently have my sig rigs memory at:

1866 MHz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5V with a VTT of 1.175.

It was stable for 2.5 hours in Prime95 blend.

What would you guys recommend as a next step? I don't know if I should increase the clock or decrease one of the voltages (not even sure which one)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> *I like things naked, so of course mine are bare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * They don't run even CLOSE to being warm, even with 1.65v (not recommended). Just so long as there's some sort of case airflow, they're fine. I find them quite sexy as they are though, you almost can't even tell that they're installed. On a black board, they're even nicer looking.


I thought everyone liked naked things?








Anyway, i agree heatspreaders are stupid and just add an extra cost to the product. They're nice and small too (fits under any cooler!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I currently have my sig rigs memory at:
> 1866 MHz 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5V with a VTT of 1.175.
> It was stable for 2.5 hours in Prime95 blend.
> What would you guys recommend as a next step? I don't know if I should increase the clock or decrease one of the voltages (not even sure which one)


That's nice timings/speed ratio! That's what I'm going for, do you guys reckon it's plausable with 4x sticks (total of 16GB) at 1866 9-9-9-24? Or tighter? At say 1.5v

And as for the person who posted 1.575v being the 24/7 limit.. Where did you get that from?








I might even try for 2133 if i can get it with good timings!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrxxx*
> 
> i cant get mine to post at 2400mhz. i have 32gbs or this on my rampage 4 extreme and a 3930k. anyone have any advice and what vttdramm votage etc?
> cpu is at 4.8ghz 48x100.
> new to overclocking ram too. so anything helps!
> thanks


With 32Gb chances of running 2400Mhz is slim to none (2133 might be pretty iffy too). Even with 16Gb you would have to have a pretty good IMC for stable 2400. With 32 I'd try more around 1866 or even 1600Mhz.


----------



## freitz

I hope you all are right about this samsung ram I just bought two kits for 16gb. So its as good as they say?


----------



## iandroo888

i bought 8 sticks for 32gb with rampage IV extreme... . xD we will see how these run


----------



## Da1Nonly

I got mine up to 2400mhz 13,13,13,34 at 1.55. Anything higher or looser timing and it wont work. Does ivy benefit from the tighter timings or higher freq?


----------



## djriful

You know having 8 dimm to OC is way way harder to run past 2133mhz...


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> You know having 8 dimm to OC is way way harder to run past 2133mhz...


You got your timings nice and tight there at 2400. What kinda of voltage are you pumping out?


----------



## djriful

1.575v


----------



## ericeod

I've got 8 dimms for 32Gb and 1866 is about the limit for me. I can get it to pass memtest and Prime 95 blend for 12+ hrs with cas 9, but it seems to get finicky when I increased the CPU OC (I'm still working on getting my OC dialed in). I'll have to do some more fine tuning when my replacment CPU from the performance Tunning Plan arrives. it is definetly more difficult the more modules you have, which is to be expected since this is how its always been.


----------



## iandroo888

yay 8 x 4GB x_X



in the board... waiting for cpu to arrive now


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'm sure 1866 with decent timings, or 2133 with loose timings should be more than feasable.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure 1866 with decent timings, or 2133 with loose timings should be more than feasable.


I agree!
I can't wait for mine to arrive.. Apparently it's arrived in America so it should be here in a week or so!


----------



## wrxxx

i ended up getting 2133 @ 10-10-10-28-2 @1.55v i think i can lower the volts but im not worried about those voltages. thats 8 dimms on a RIVE


----------



## cmdrdredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrxxx*
> 
> i ended up getting 2133 @ 10-10-10-28-2 @1.55v i think i can lower the volts but im not worried about those voltages. thats 8 dimms on a RIVE


That's nice for 8 sticks.

With 2 sticks I can do 1.475v at your speed and timings (CR1 though). Although with 4 I don't know if I could...


----------



## freitz

4 sticks of 4gb 9-9-9-24-t2 1.5v
1866mhz

Can I go lower on the volts??


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 4 sticks of 4gb 9-9-9-24-t2 1.5v
> 1866mhz
> 
> Can I go lower on the volts??


You should have no problem going down to 1.35V. Refer to this review. I'm running 1866MHz 9-9-9-27 1T 1.35V ATM


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> You should have no problem going down to 1.35V. Refer to this review. I'm running 1866MHz 9-9-9-27 1T 1.35V ATM


Doing 9-9-9-27 t2 1.35v

Whats the difference between t2 and t1?


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Doing 9-9-9-27 t2 1.35v
> Whats the difference between t2 and t1?


1T is faster. It's just a timing variable, one of many. The performance difference between 1t and 2t is about 25% in memory bandwidth. You'll see around a 2-5% drop in synthetic benchmarks, maybe the same in real-world (gaming) benchmarks.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> 1T is faster. It's just a timing variable, one of many. The performance difference between 1t and 2t is about 25% in memory bandwidth. You'll see around a 2-5% drop in synthetic benchmarks, maybe the same in real-world (gaming) benchmarks.


How do I switch back to t1?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> 1T is faster. It's just a timing variable, one of many. The performance difference between 1t and 2t is about 25% in memory bandwidth. You'll see around a 2-5% drop in synthetic benchmarks, maybe the same in real-world (gaming) benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I switch back to t1?
Click to expand...

You should see it under your primary memory timings. Look for "Command Rate (CR)".


----------



## wrxxx

i ended up switching to 7-8-8 1600 @ 1.45v to keep the vcca and vtt voltages down. im sure i could get way better mhz and timings had i had 4 dims instead of using 8. oh well, more ram for me = more speed in cad!


----------



## nickbunyun

Hi guys..

im thinking to get this ram .... on a asrock z77 extreme4 with 3570k all from microcenter ( mobo/cpu/ram upgrade )
is that a good combo with this ram? or should i invest in ram a lil more?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbunyun*
> 
> Hi guys..
> im thinking to get this ram .... on a asrock z77 extreme4 with 3570k all from microcenter ( mobo/cpu/ram upgrade )
> is that a good combo with this ram? or should i invest in ram a lil more?


That is a good combo and the parts I'm getting for my build








Too bad I don't have a microcenter down here (Louisisana)








Have to buy everything from newegg


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickbunyun*
> 
> Hi guys..
> 
> im thinking to get this ram .... on a asrock z77 extreme4 with 3570k all from microcenter ( mobo/cpu/ram upgrade )
> is that a good combo with this ram? or should i invest in ram a lil more?


Do it.









I seriously couldn't be more impressed with "value" RAM. I'm at DDR3-2000, 9-9-9-24-1T with mine.


----------



## Kristof

Is anyone else seeing that memtest86+ isnt reading the ram correctly?

For me it is reading that the IMC is at 70mhz and at DDR3-1322 9-9-9-24
When, I am really at 1866mhz 9-9-9-24.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Is anyone else seeing that memtest86+ isnt reading the ram correctly?
> For me it is reading that the IMC is at 70mhz and at DDR3-1322 9-9-9-24
> When, I am really at 1866mhz 9-9-9-24.


Make sure you're using the latest Memtest86+ v5.00 Beta 1:

http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/500b1/mt500b1.bin
http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/500b1/mt500b1.iso
http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/500b1/mt500b1.usb.exe

(source)


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Make sure you're using the latest Memtest86+ v5.00 Beta 1:
> http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/500b1/mt500b1.bin
> http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/500b1/mt500b1.iso
> http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/500b1/mt500b1.usb.exe
> (source)


Thanks. =)


----------



## Special_K

I got my 4x4 set to 2022 at 10-10-10-28 1t at 1.5v. I am much happier with this than the ocz obsidian 1600 kit that isn't compatible with my Gene V at stock speed. They could only run 1347 max no matter the timings or voltage.

Sent from my Evo LTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Canis-X

I'm not sure if this has been posted before but I just thought that I would share something I found for those of you that would like a little more information on RAM settings and timings. The link below is for an ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, but I'm sure you could use the same information on most builds...

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking

Cheers!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been posted before but I just thought that I would share something I found for those of you that would like a little more information on RAM settings and timings. The link below is for an ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, but I'm sure you could use the same information on most builds...
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
> Cheers!!


+ Rep

Thanks! I'll have a read of that later in the week!


----------



## anubis1127

I decided to take my 2 x 4gb Samsung 30nm sticks out of my p55 rig, and swap them over to the folding rig, so I could try OC'ing these guys. On the p55 rig, I'm only running my i7 @ 3.6ghz, so it wasn't really pushing these sticks.

I'm testing them right now at 9-10-10-25-1t 2133mhz 1.57v. If they pass memtest for a while, I'm going to try folding -bigadv with them.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been posted before but I just thought that I would share something I found for those of you that would like a little more information on RAM settings and timings. The link below is for an ASUS Rampage IV Extreme, but I'm sure you could use the same information on most builds...
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
> Cheers!!


Thanks for the link man. +rep. i had been wondering if the vtt could go to 1.35v on these chips. maybe i can get my old ram to work properly before my 16GB of these bad boys gets here on Monday.


----------



## Canis-X

Yes sir! Hope that it helps. I would say that from all of the motherboard BIOS/UEFI that I have looked at the Rampage IV Extreme has the most DRAM settings. So, looking through that thread should give you all the information that you need!


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Brought 2 kits off Egg, hope my upcoming x79 board will like them.


----------



## kubed_zero

If I've got mine at 1.6v for the RAM and 1.15v for the VCCSA/IO, 11-11-11-38-1T timings and still can't get it stable, what should be my next method of attack? I just don't know what to do with my kit....BTW it's a 4x4GB kit in a Maximus IV Gene-Z...Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## beefdog

My Hypers can do [email protected] 7-7-6 at around 1.65v. Is anyone able to get any kind of timings like that?


----------



## Canis-X

Anyone with a similar setup to mine (w/ 32GB or RAM) care to share some stable settings in the BIOS (UEFI) with me? This is my first Intel rig and I am not sure what I need to do to stabilize this beast!! Just looking for a base to work off of. I keep failing Hyper Pi's 1M with 12 cores with not exact rounds.

Thanks in advance for anyone that is game!

Edit: Well, I changed the command rate to 2T and ran Hyper Pi 32M with no errors.


----------



## wrxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Anyone with a similar setup to mine (w/ 32GB or RAM) care to share some stable settings in the BIOS (UEFI) with me? This is my first Intel rig and I am not sure what I need to do to stabilize this beast!! Just looking for a base to work off of. I keep failing Hyper Pi's 1M with 12 cores with not exact rounds.
> Thanks in advance for anyone that is game!
> Edit: Well, I changed the command rate to 2T and ran Hyper Pi 32M with no errors.


i got
7-8-8-24 t2 1600 stable at 1.45v
10-10-10-27 1866 at 1.5
11-12-11-34 2133 is what im testing with prime 95 now

the memory passes fine on memtest and hyper pi very easily. what you need to do is test it on prime 95 to test the imc. the imc is what is going to limit you not the ram


----------



## Acefire

Still not getting to the performance I am seeking. Want lower latency. I have ram that can do all those timings.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrxxx*
> 
> i got
> 7-8-8-24 t2 1600 stable at 1.45v
> 10-10-10-27 1866 at 1.5
> 11-12-11-34 2133 is what im testing with prime 95 now
> the memory passes fine on memtest and hyper pi very easily. what you need to do is test it on prime 95 to test the imc. the imc is what is going to limit you not the ram


You are running 32GB?


----------



## djriful

24/7

16GB 2133Mhz 10-10-10-28-1T @ v1.45. memtest/prime95 all stable and I think I have golden rams.


----------



## Acefire

Well well. Samsung please do this for $35 off ebay.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> 
> Well well. Samsung please do this for $35 off ebay.


Very nice!

Do you think it's possible to do something like that with 16gb?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> 
> Well well. Samsung please do this for $35 off ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Do you think it's possible to do something like that with 16gb?
Click to expand...

I got 2250 with 16GB of this stuff with my i5 2500k. 9-11-10-28 timings, and I believe it was 1.52v.


----------



## Kristof

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I got 2250 with 16GB of this stuff with my i5 2500k. 9-11-10-28 timings, and I believe it was 1.52v.


What voltage did you use for VTT and the IMC?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristof*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I got 2250 with 16GB of this stuff with my i5 2500k. 9-11-10-28 timings, and I believe it was 1.52v.
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage did you use for VTT and the IMC?
Click to expand...

All I adjusted was VCCIO, and put that up to 1.15-1.175v, as I refuse to go over 1.20v. For your system, that would be called QPI if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Matt-Matt

So my RAM came today from America!
I received the Amazon Box + Packaging, it's weird seeing as I've never gotten anything from there before (Being Australian).



So happy with this! Stable under IBT at stock..
Surely there's a better program to test 16GB with that's faster for tighter timings/higher speeds.
I think i'll be trying for 1866 at nice timings to be honest, it's where the best scaling happens









Runs completely cool to the touch.. I can feel air flowing over them from a fan somewhere too.. Not too sure where though


----------



## Nemesis158

My ram got to me earlier than expected (friday instead of monday)
Installed the ram and immediately set in bios:

2133MHz 11-11-11-28 1.55v 2T [email protected]

I ran Memtest at these settings through 6 runs before i killed it with no errors, however memtest crashed immediately when i tried to use 1T command rate.
I know i could probably do better, Thoughts?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> My ram got to me earlier than expected (friday instead of monday)
> Installed the ram and immediately set in bios:
> 
> 2133MHz 11-11-11-28 1.55v 2T [email protected]
> 
> I ran Memtest at these settings through 6 runs before i killed it with no errors, however memtest crashed immediately when i tried to use 1T command rate.
> I know i could probably do better, Thoughts?


You've got 4 sticks, so 1T CR might not be possible.

You can try 9-11-10-28 (and loosen sub timings a little bit). That's how I got my 16GB to work at 2133 on my i5.


----------



## Johnny Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> My ram got to me earlier than expected (friday instead of monday)
> Installed the ram and immediately set in bios:
> 2133MHz 11-11-11-28 1.55v 2T [email protected]
> I ran Memtest at these settings through 6 runs before i killed it with no errors, however memtest crashed immediately when i tried to use 1T command rate.
> I know i could probably do better, Thoughts?


Try these timings. They worked like magic for me.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html

I haven't tried adjusting past those @ 2133/1.4v

Also I expected to need a lot more VCCSA/VTT. VCCSA for me is just under 1.0v, VTT is set to auto @ 1.06v.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Anyone able to answer my question?








I've got memtest installed now, so I can do it in a windows environment.. Is 9-9-9-24 a good goal for 1866?









EDIT: That's fully stable.. Going to try for 2000-2133 with similar timings.. Otherwise i'll tighten those more.

2133 isn't stable no matter what.. Assuming the same for 2000, i lose nice timings also.

1866MHz it is, at 9-9-9-22 with a CT of 1T at 1.5V with 0.975v on the IMC.

This is looking to be stable! 8-9-8-22 isn't stable.. nor is 8-8-8-22 obviously.
I'm thinking this is it.. I'll re-OC my CPU and run it tomorrow for about 6 hours or so.


----------



## ConradTP

Do you guys think running unmatched DIMMs affect how these will clock? I ordered one from a local store and they said it will be the single sticks..


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ConradTP*
> 
> Do you guys think running unmatched DIMMs affect how these will clock? I ordered one from a local store and they said it will be the single sticks..


What do you mean unmatched? Just because you're getting 2x single sticks, they're still matched. Only time its "unmatched" is if you're mixing these Samsungs with say some Ripjaws.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> What do you mean unmatched? Just because you're getting 2x single sticks, they're still matched. Only time its "unmatched" is if you're mixing these Samsungs with say some Ripjaws.


This, my final OC on them is 1866 9-9-9-22 at 1.5v.
I got them individually, which i was sort of lucky with..
If i go to CPU-Z it reports 3x of them being the same week/month, but one is 2 weeks older than the rest.









EDIT: If you mean different sticks.. I.E Say a Corsair Dominator, then yes. It will be limiting them.


----------



## ASSEMbler

Anyone running these at 2400mhz on z77?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSEMbler*
> 
> Anyone running these at 2400mhz on z77?


Mine won't boot past 1866..
Well 2000 makes me have to increase my timings by a little.

I do know that no matter what i do 2133 isn't bootable at all.. I have no idea why, i've seen people with these at 11-11-11-28 at 2133/2400 and some even at 10-10-10-28. I'm still happy with these though.


----------



## anubis1127

So far my little Sammy RAM has been great. I've been running it @ 2133 9-10-10-25 @ 1.57v on my folding rig for about 5 days, and it's completed two bigadv WU's. If it continues to be stable, I'll be pretty happy with it for sub $50 RAM.


----------



## ConradTP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> What do you mean unmatched? Just because you're getting 2x single sticks, they're still matched. Only time its "unmatched" is if you're mixing these Samsungs with say some Ripjaws.


Thanks for the clarification, glad to hear that.







Now I'm hyped to how my DIMMs will clock.


----------



## LostRib

I just ran memtest 86+ v5 beta for 5 hours on 2x4GB at 1600 11-11-11-28-1T at 1.5V and I got 2 errors (with a 4.2 OC on CPU). Should I RMA?


----------



## ASSEMbler

Well start with the stock speeds and run memtest, then tweak.

If it fails stock speed, then rma.

If it passes it works as advertised and you just have to deal with that.


----------



## Buckster

this RAM is superb







I struggled with 1T stability though, passed memtest86+ but failed in windows etc - even with bumps in VCCIO etc

then 0903 bios for my Gene V was released - and now stable at 1T with no bumps in mem controller required

currently running 16gb @ 2200 10-10-10-24 1T - 1.56V

great RAM


----------



## bigal1542

Here are my specs currently:

2x4 GB
1866 MHz
9-9-9-24 (1N)
DRAM Voltage: 1.35V
VTT/VCCIO: 1.02V

Should I go for 2133 or 2400? If so, what timings and voltages should I start at?

Keep in mind this is the first memory OC I have really done


----------



## Canis-X

Hey to all you posters......please make sure that when you are posting up your stats or asking questions that you state how much ram you are working with (i.e. 2x2GB, 4x2GB, 8x4GB, etc...) as it does make a difference in how you are advised on what to try.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Hey to all you posters......please make sure that when you are posting up your stats or asking questions that you state how much ram you are working with (i.e. 2x2GB, 4x2GB, 8x4GB, etc...) as it does make a difference in how you are advised on what to try.


Thanks for pointing that out, I fixed my post


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> this RAM is superb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I struggled with 1T stability though, passed memtest86+ but failed in windows etc - even with bumps in VCCIO etc
> *then 0903 bios for my Gene V was released - and now stable at 1T with no bumps in mem controller required*
> currently running 16gb @ 2200 10-10-10-24 1T - 1.56V
> great RAM


Nice! I realised there was a new bios for my Z77x-D3H which "improves CPU stability" seeing as i had to revert to stock 'cause the memory was making chrome crash? But it was stable in a prime blend test for a 5+ hours? Oh well i'll have a look around now.

I'm running 4x4GB btw, what should my goals be?
2133 sounds nice.. But what timinings/voltage? Also what's VTT/VCCIO do?


----------



## Degree

Just built my new rig, can someone tell me how to overclock these?


----------



## cbrazeau1115

So will this ram still clock well on my older X58 board? Looking to buy these right now.


----------



## Hegemon

Hey guys can you please tell me if I'm OK running the following specs or should I change anything (not looking for a crazy OC):

4x 4 GB (16 GB)
1866 Mhz
10-10-10-24 (1T)
DRAM Voltage: 1.35 V
VTT Voltage: 1.076 V (left it on auto)
tWCL: 7

I just want stability and longevity out of the sticks - should I change the VTT or CR to 2T ? I'm on an ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M. I would like to keep DRAM voltage at 1.35 so if these settings are not recommended should I lower frequency to 1600? CPU: i5-3570k running at 4200 MHz.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> So will this ram still clock well on my older X58 board? Looking to buy these right now.


I dunno about the memory controller on the older x58 boards.. What board is it specifically? The supported memory speeds might give you a hint of the achievable speeds on this set of RAM.
Worst case is you get 1600 and nice timings, the main thing being you don't know what you can get till you try it!









For all the people that say without benchmarks or compressing lots of files etc to see memory improvements with timings/fequency i can say that i do see a rather mediocre increase in bootup time going from 1600MHz 11-11-11-28 to 1866MHz 9-9-9-24, i used to see a very small noticeable increase in boot time with a mechanical HDD and Core 2 Quad + DDR2 ram with the last timing tightened more.

For reference the DDR2 RAM i was running was overclocked from 800MHz 5-5-5-18to 850MHz and timings of 5-5-5-15, which resulted in the Q9400 running at 3.4GHz


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemon*
> 
> Hey guys can you please tell me if I'm OK running the following specs or should I change anything (not looking for a crazy OC):
> 4x 4 GB (16 GB)
> 1866 Mhz
> 10-10-10-24 (1T)
> DRAM Voltage: 1.35 V
> VTT Voltage: 1.076 V (left it on auto)
> tWCL: 7
> I just want stability and longevity out of the sticks - should I change the VTT or CR to 2T ? I'm on an ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M. I would like to keep DRAM voltage at 1.35 so if these settings are not recommended should I lower frequency to 1600? CPU: i5-3570k running at 4200 MHz.
> Thanks in advance!


Thats fine if stable, personally though I would tighten those timings to 9-9-9, you might need to increase the voltage a small amount though probably not.


----------



## Hegemon

Thanks man, will do!


----------



## ASSEMbler

Just got a 4gb kit today. Works fine at 1.5vm 2299mhz.

However, I wanted faster, it won't boot past 2200.

I already had mem running at 2200 so back it goes.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Runs pretty good on my R4E. Runs a little slower than the G.Skill 2133Mhz I was planning on getting, but the timings are tighter so I guess its about equal. Worth the money.


----------



## ti20n

For those of you running these Samsungs at 2133 9-10-10-*28*-1T:

Was tRAS of 27 and below not stable?
Is your motherboard an Asus? (model, bios)
My P8Z77-V is letting me run these all the way down to 2133 9-10-10-*14*-1T (@1.55v), which absolutely boggles my mind. And 14 vs 28 makes me worry about a potential 2x bug somewhere on these Asus boards...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> For those of you running these Samsungs at 2133 9-10-10-*28*-1T:
> 
> Was tRAS of 27 and below not stable?
> Is your motherboard an Asus? (model, bios)
> My P8Z77-V is letting me run these all the way down to 2133 9-10-10-*14*-1T (@1.55v), which absolutely boggles my mind. And 14 vs 28 makes me worry about a potential 2x bug somewhere on these Asus boards...


I have this kit running at 2133mhz cl10-10-10-28 1.58v folding stable.
I tried running 27tras but it crashed during [email protected], didn't try to up the vram more and tweak timings some more though.
I should try tweaking to get some bclk magin on my I7, cause my max multi so far is 51x


----------



## ti20n

Unlike some luckier ppl on this thread, I needed 1.59v to get [2133 9-10-10-28-1T] stable in Prime 27.7 . In comparison, [2133 10-10-10-28-1T] was a breeze at 1.50v and possibly lower... The depressing part is that Prime can fail in 2 minutes at settings where HCI Memtest will easily pass 1800%+ coverage.


----------



## Johnny Utah

Have you guys running at 1.5v+ felt your ram modules? at 1.4 mine are quite warm to the touch. 1.5v+ must make these pretty toasty I imagine.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Utah*
> 
> Have you guys running at 1.5v+ felt your ram modules? at 1.4 mine are quite warm to the touch. 1.5v+ must make these pretty toasty I imagine.


I'll go check mine out, I've had them at 1.59v and have been folding on the rig for a few weeks.

[edit]

Mine are cool to touch. They do get cool airflow from a 120mm fan on them though, not sure if that is making a difference.


----------



## Johnny Utah

hmm, maybe it's just under prime blend?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Utah*
> 
> Have you guys running at 1.5v+ felt your ram modules? at 1.4 mine are quite warm to the touch. 1.5v+ must make these pretty toasty I imagine.


I've had mine at 1.55v for 6+ months with no issues at all. I probably could lower the voltage, but I got lazy.


----------



## ti20n

The sweet spot seems to be 2133 @ 9-10-10-xx, somewhere between 1.50v and 1.60v. I wouldn't worry about temperature at 1.60v and under, as long as the case is reasonably ventilated.

That said I'd increase VCCSA/VCCIO by 5%, since I read that too large a delta between VCCSA/VCCIO and VMEM, can cause IMC damage. But might be an old wife's tale...

Note also that switching the sticks between slots 0/2 and 1/3, can help get the same timings stable at a lower voltage. It definitely did for me.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I'll go check mine out, I've had them at 1.59v and have been folding on the rig for a few weeks.
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Mine are cool to touch. They do get cool airflow from a 120mm fan on them though, not sure if that is making a difference.


Mine are fine at 1.5v, If i touch them i can feel air flowing over them though. I have no idea where it's coming from however..
1.55v is just starting to get warm.

So 1.55v is fine for a 24/7? I don't want to ruin these as it was hard enough to obtain a set.. yet alone 2








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> The sweet spot seems to be 2133 @ 9-10-10-xx, somewhere between 1.50v and 1.60v. I wouldn't worry about temperature at 1.60v and under, as long as the case is reasonably ventilated.
> That said I'd increase VCCSA/VCCIO by 5%, since I read that too large a delta between VCCSA/VCCIO and VMEM, can cause IMC damage. But might be an old wife's tale...
> Note also that switching the sticks between slots 0/2 and 1/3, can help get the same timings stable at a lower voltage. It definitely did for me.


Mine won't boot at 2133 no matter what the timings









As for the VCCSA/VCCIO can you give me an example of some settings? I understand how the IMC works, but not how the VCCSA/VCCIO work or what they do exactly









As for the slots, yes I've had this happen before. I found that with my board i get better stability if the 1 and 3 are used, seeing as that's the general layout.

Also, I was reading the memory support list for my board.. The Eco isn't supported, and there are some sticks that are only supported in the first 2 slots? (1/3) I don't even understand how that works...


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Mine are fine at 1.5v, If i touch them i can feel air flowing over them though. I have no idea where it's coming from however..
> 1.55v is just starting to get warm.
> *So 1.55v is fine for a 24/7? I don't want to ruin these as it was hard enough to obtain a set.. yet alone 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pioneerisloud stated he has been running his at that voltage for 6+ months. I checked my UEFI and I've been using 1.57v with no issue for about three weeks. I can't make any guarantees, but I'm pretty comfortable running them at 1.57, I guess we'll see I plan on folding on this RAM kit until the 2600k gets obsolete in TC.


----------



## ti20n

On Ivy Bridge, defaults are 0.925v VCCsa, 1.05v VCCio, 1.5v Vmem. To be safe _while remaining within official spec for both Intel and the Samsung RAM_, I'd make sure to increase them all by the same %, _with max +5% (0.971v VCCsa, 1.102v VCCio, 1.575v Vmem)._ Of course, many people run these fine 24/7 at 1.60-1.65v, but YMMV.

(If you decide to instead undervolt Vmem below 1.5v, you should keep the other voltages on default / auto.)


----------



## ti20n

My final results: 2133 9-10-10-28-1T @ 1.55v. That's on slots 0/2; on 1/3, I need 0.05v more for the same timings... lucky thing these sticks fit under my CPU heatsink


----------



## ti20n

They also run at 2133 9-10-10-*13*-1T @ 1.565v, but the lower tRAS seems to offer no substantial bandwidth / latency improvement.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> My final results: 2133 9-10-10-28-1T @ 1.55v. That's on slots 0/2; on 1/3, I need 0.05v more for the same timings... lucky thing these sticks fit under my CPU heatsink


I found the same results with my Gigabyte board. Slots 0-2 got me 1866 cl9-10-9-28 so far with 1.4v
I didn't test more today, but on slots 1-3 I had to use 1.6v for 2133 cl10-10-10-28.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> They also run at 2133 9-10-10-*13*-1T @ 1.565v, but the lower tRAS seems to offer no substantial bandwidth / latency improvement.


I'm gonna tweak my oc some more tonight and post back here.


----------



## djriful

Have you guys tried 1.535v on 2133Mhz 9-10-10-XX-1T?

My current is now at 2133Mhz @ 1.45v


----------



## ti20n

My earlier results were slightly optimistic. I've now thoroughly tested my 2x4GB sticks by running Prime 27.7 with 6.6GB RAM allocation for 15h+ *while* simultaneously playing Diablo3 or watching movies hours at a time.

Results:
- 2133 9-10-10-*13*-1T @ 1.575V
- 2133 9-10-10-28-1T @ 1.560V

YMMV on the -13-, depending on your board/bios.

*Update: looks like the 15h Prime + gaming wasn't enough. Over time, I had to increase tRAS all the way up to 21.*


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> My earlier results were slightly optimistic. I've now thoroughly tested my 2x4GB sticks by running Prime 27.7 with 6.6GB RAM allocation for 15h+ *while* simultaneously playing Diablo3 or watching movies hours at a time.
> Results:
> - 2133 9-10-10-13-1T @ 1.575V
> - 2133 9-10-10-28-1T @ 1.560V
> YMMV on the -13-, depending on your board/bios.


I got 9-10-9-28-1T @ 1.58v

Yay!


----------



## Mals

Guys I have a somewhat silly question to ask.

I have gskill ripjaw 1600 ddr3 running at 9-9-9-24. How much faster will any gaming really be perceivable with an upgrade to this RAM? I've seen multiple reviews on it.. but will it really be anything noticable for me to upgrade to this ram?


----------



## FtW 420

It won't be perceivable. Faster memory does increase performance, but usually isn't very noticeable outside of benchmarks that actually give you a score at the end, running superpi & upping the frequency you can see the 50 milliseconds or something difference, in gaming you probably won't even notice the 1 fps or whatever it can gain.
This memory is still worthwhile just because it does have great price/performance, you can get performance similar to the more expensive memory at the cost of value memory, whether the difference is noticeable or not might as well get the more capable memory for the same price or less.

With this memory, you also never need to worry about whether a cpu cooler will clear the memory or not, it's about as low profile as it gets.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I got 9-10-9-28-1T @ 1.58v


Challenge accepted! Will try that at 1.60v and see what happens. Although things may just end badly


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Challenge accepted! Will try that at 1.60v and see what happens. Although things may just end badly


Last time I tried to get 1866 cl7 at 1.6v my Windows install decided to die on me, and had to reinstall...wth I thought.








I learned this ram doesn't like real tight timings, but speed in itself doesn't bother it that much. Can easily do 2133mhz cl9, so...not bad for 45usd (2x4gb)


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Challenge accepted! Will try that at 1.60v and see what happens.


... and failed. Immediate Memtest errors at 2133 9-10-9-28-1T 1.60v.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Last time I tried to get 1866 cl7 at 1.6v my Windows install decided to die on me, and had to reinstall...wth I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned this ram doesn't like real tight timings, but speed in itself doesn't bother it that much. Can easily do 2133mhz cl9, so...not bad for 45usd (2x4gb)


Intel platforms in general don't get along with tight timings. It's always been AMD = lower speeds, tighter timings and Intel = higher speeds, looser timings.

Unfortunately, I couldn't get this RAM to run 1600mhz 7-7-7-20-1T when I still had my AMD platform though my old Mushkin RAM could.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It won't be perceivable. Faster memory does increase performance, but usually isn't very noticeable outside of benchmarks that actually give you a score at the end, running superpi & upping the frequency you can see the 50 milliseconds or something difference, in gaming you probably won't even notice the 1 fps or whatever it can gain.
> This memory is still worthwhile just because it does have great price/performance, you can get performance similar to the more expensive memory at the cost of value memory, whether the difference is noticeable or not might as well get the more capable memory for the same price or less.
> With this memory, you also never need to worry about whether a cpu cooler will clear the memory or not, it's about as low profile as it gets.


I think it really boils down to the pricing. When these were first discovered, people (myself included) were finding them for like $40 bucks with $5-8 shipping while most other non 1600 CL9 kits were going for 75+ before shipping. Now that these have shot up to $50 in most places, and ram like G.Skill Ares has been found on sale for similar pricing with free shipping, it really depends on when you're buying.


----------



## ti20n

To be fair, the GSkill Ares require 1.65v for 2133 9-11-10-28-*2T* afaik. Not to say they aren't also great; but even if timings were equal, these Samsungs are amazing just for being ultra-low profile (fitting in slot 0!).


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> To be fair, the GSkill Ares require 1.65v for 2133 9-11-10-28-*2T* afaik. Not to say they aren't also great; but even if timings were equal, these Samsungs are amazing just for being ultra-low profile (fitting in slot 0!).


The Ares are probably the same samsung chips just on a different PCB, they might even have the same PCB.. just higher profile which is what you're paying for


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Intel platforms in general don't get along with tight timings. It's always been AMD = lower speeds, tighter timings and Intel = higher speeds, looser timings.
> Unfortunately, I couldn't get this RAM to run 1600mhz 7-7-7-20-1T when I still had my AMD platform though my old Mushkin RAM could.


Mine does 7-8-8-20 @ 1600 ::sigh:: whatever happened to that good low-latency RAM of the past?







My STT would do 6-7-6-19 @ 1600


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Mine does 7-8-8-20 @ 1600 ::sigh:: whatever happened to that good low-latency RAM of the past?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My STT would do 6-7-6-19 @ 1600


It's all sold out. Of course those are only 2x2Gb. They do OC very nicely though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blazed_1*
> 
> It's all sold out. Of course those are only 2x2Gb. They do OC very nicely though.


Yeah, size does make quite a difference on latency it seems.
More gb = looser timings...


----------



## Kokin

Currently working well with 2133mhz 10-10-10-28-1T @ 1.44V


----------



## grunion

Is this the right stuff?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Is this the right stuff?


Yes sir.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Is this the right stuff?


Yes :


----------



## trulsrohk

I got 4 2gb sticks of this stuff...can anyone tell me why I can't even clock these up to 1866 with loose timings and over-volted to 1.5?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> I got 4 2gb sticks of this stuff...can anyone tell me why I can't even clock these up to 1866 with loose timings and over-volted to 1.5?


I can't either.. I've got them at 1600 with 9-9-9-24 stable at 1.5v..

They were fine at 1866 till i overclocked my CPU and played BF3, i had to turn that down to 4.2GHz and the ram down too. I've got to have a look at that









Try giving your CPU a bit more voltage on the memory controller.. I've got mine running at 0.975 from 0.925 and i've also tried it at 1.0v with no success.
There is another CPU related memory option that needs to be overvolted, (i think). I've forgotten what it was, does anyone want to refresh me?









P.S This board is so much harder to use compared to my EP45-UD3P


----------



## 2thAche

I've got two sets of 2x4GB, one runs 1866 @ 8-9-9-24 2T/1.5V on an FM1 system, Prime Blended for 12 hours no prob. The other runs 1600 @ 8-8-8-24/1.5V 1T on an unlocked B55/budget AM3+ board. That set can boot and seems fine at [email protected], but I didn't feel like testing it for stability since it's a workstation.

I'm debating moving both these sets to my sig rig and trying for high-end clocks, but that rig already runs fine so I'd have to be bored.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> I got 4 2gb sticks of this stuff...can anyone tell me why I can't even clock these up to 1866 with loose timings and over-volted to 1.5?


Are you sure you have the right ICs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> They were fine at 1866 till i overclocked my CPU and played BF3, i had to turn that down to 4.2GHz and the ram down too. I've got to have a look at that


Sandy and Ivy don't have a separate uncore clock anymore, so anytime you change CPU speed, you change the speed of the IMC. This does complicate memory OCing a bit.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Just read an interesting article about the G-skill trident 2600mhz memory and here is what it says,
Quote:


> The modules are based on Samsung's popular K4B2G0846D-HCH9 chips manufactured on 30nm tech process.[


Are these the same that we are using???

source:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/ivy-bridge-ddr3_6.html


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Are you sure you have the right ICs?


pardon my ignorance...ICs?


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> pardon my ignorance...ICs?


Integrated Chips ?

Its the memory chips on the stick.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Are these the same that we are using???
> source:
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/ivy-bridge-ddr3_6.html


I think so, but don't quote me on this. I notice the XMP for those sticks is:

Code:



Code:


2600 mhz
1.65v
tCL  10
tRCD 12
tRP  12
tRAS 31
tRC  43
tWR  20
tRRD 7
tRFC 209
tWTR 10
tRTP 10
tFAW 28
tCWL 7
CR   2

Can anyone running at 2400 or 2600 confirm their secondary timings?

I want to try booting at 2400 (from 2133), but I think my Asus P8Z77 board is just failing at it because it's incapable of setting correct secondary timings on Auto at such high frequencies. Or at least that's my wishful thinking -- my IMC better not just be crappy.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Integrated Chips ?
> Its the memory chips on the stick.


yeah, it's these ones http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00591ZYZG/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2C_SC_3p_dp_1


----------



## blazed_1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> yeah, it's these ones http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00591ZYZG/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2C_SC_3p_dp_1


If it's the 2GB sticks it looks like they're 40nm and require a bit more voltage. This is just going off Amazons site so I could be wrong but the 2GB are listed as 1333, 9-9-9-24, 1.5v.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> yeah, it's these ones http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00591ZYZG/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2C_SC_3p_dp_1




You've got the MV-3V2G3D/US instead of MV-3V4G3D/US. Looks like it has 2GB chips instead of 4GB's but its still 30nm.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> yeah, it's these ones http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00591ZYZG/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2C_SC_3p_dp_1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got the MV-3V2G3D/US instead of MV-3V4G3D/US. Looks like it has 2GB chips instead of 4GB's but its still 30nm.
Click to expand...

Did you even look at the table you posted? The 2GB sticks are 40nm, hence they are NOT the same thing. Probably why they don't overclock too well.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Did you even look at the table you posted? The 2GB sticks are 40nm, hence they are NOT the same thing. Probably why they don't overclock too well.


Wow, that's a new trick! It really sucks that you got the 40nm sticks..

Anyway, just for reference i'm in the middle of testing my 16GB out.. (4x4GB) on my Z77 chipset.
The max i can push them to do is 9-9-9-24 @ 2000MHz and 1T with 1.54v. I can't get them to be stable at 2133MHz no matter what i do..
I even tried stock timings + 1.57v and 1.07v on the IMC/VTT (well around that) and nope, no boot. Same with 2200MHz









I guess i'm happy overall.. Going to see if i can lower the timings anymore with 1.55v maybe.. Otherwise i'm still happy at the end of the day!

P.S 2T to 1T makes ALOT of difference in just loading up windows.. It feels like it loads a tad faster!


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Wow, that's a new trick! It really sucks that you got the 40nm sticks..
> Anyway, just for reference i'm in the middle of testing my 16GB out.. (4x4GB) on my Z77 chipset.
> The max i can push them to do is 9-9-9-24 @ 2000MHz and 1T with 1.54v. I can't get them to be stable at 2133MHz no matter what i do..
> I even tried stock timings + 1.57v and 1.07v on the IMC/VTT (well around that) and nope, no boot. Same with 2200MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i'm happy overall.. Going to see if i can lower the timings anymore with 1.55v maybe.. Otherwise i'm still happy at the end of the day!
> P.S 2T to 1T makes ALOT of difference in just loading up windows.. It feels like it loads a tad faster!


Is it possible that you can't overclock that well because you have four sticks in instead of dual sticks?

Also, I have a question to those with high overclocks. Is it worth it to push the voltage on these to 1.65 V to achieve higher clocks/tighter timings? I have the 30nm variation.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Is it possible that you can't overclock that well because you have four sticks in instead of dual sticks?
> Also, I have a question to those with high overclocks. Is it worth it to push the voltage on these to 1.65 V to achieve higher clocks/tighter timings? I have the 30nm variation.


Yes, 4 sticks makes it harder on the IMC which is why I've increased the voltage on that to 1.045 from 0.95. I'm also pretty sure that it makes it harder to get nice timings, along with it taking longer to test and more voltage required.

Funny thing is too that at stock the sticks want 1.5v on my board.. And they are stable if i manually set it to 1.35v.

Just funny that no matter what i do 2133MHz or higher isn't stable.. Might just be my CPU though or maybe the board.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Is it possible that you can't overclock that well because you have four sticks in instead of dual sticks?
> Also, I have a question to those with high overclocks. Is it worth it to push the voltage on these to 1.65 V to achieve higher clocks/tighter timings? I have the 30nm variation.


I wouldn't go past 1.55v for 24.7.. I was a bit concerned with 1.54v
DDR3 stops scaling at around 1.5v anyway, ideally i'd like 1.5v but to get 2000MHz i need 1.54v which isn't too bad.

1.6 is a bit far imo, unless you have a fan cooling them just to be sure. There's no heat problems, but at the same time they probably aren't made to handle such heat. (Being ECO ram). You can try 1.65v but i doubt you'll see much improvement over 1.55v or so. As i said i ended up doing 2133 11-11-11-28 at 1.6v to see if it'd be stable and it wasn't, same with 2200.

Ideally I can see 2133 being the best someone will get with these sticks with 4x sticks, that with say 10-10-10-24 for timings. For dual i'd be suprised if the average board and average user could get 2400 with 10-10-10-24. Don't get me wrong they're great sticks.. especially for the money. It's just that the reviewers were using DICE to cool the ones that got 2800MHz etc, which is unfair as they don't mention it. Only in the comments someone posted that they broke one with DICE.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yes, 4 sticks makes it harder on the IMC which is why I've increased the voltage on that to 1.045 from 0.95. I'm also pretty sure that it makes it harder to get nice timings, along with it taking longer to test and more voltage required.
> Funny thing is too that at stock the sticks want 1.5v on my board.. And they are stable if i manually set it to 1.35v.
> Just funny that no matter what i do 2133MHz or higher isn't stable.. Might just be my CPU though or maybe the board.


Curious, but why then would you run 4 sticks? I would think 8 GB's of RAM was more than enough for most tasks these days.


----------



## trulsrohk

Somebody else mentioned that they might be a diff...but they do run at 1600 stock and 1.35 volts and say they are supposed to be 30nm

if they are not then I will have to return them based on false advertising









oh and u run 4 sticks with x79 builds to take advantage of quad channel


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> Somebody else mentioned that they might be a diff...but they do run at 1600 stock and 1.35 volts and say they are supposed to be 30nm
> if they are not then I will have to return them based on false advertising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and u run 4 sticks with x79 builds to take advantage of quad channel


Quad channel isn't actually much of an improvement from what i heard, well actually someone told me it was just marketing.. and that an X79 system will run fine with 2x DDR3 sticks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Curious, but why then would you run 4 sticks? I would think 8 GB's of RAM was more than enough for most tasks these days.


I had a friend send me the RAM, I decided to just get 16GB and be done with it. Seeing as I'd probably never get it again and had to wait three weeks. That and bragging rights is nice, I also had to borrow a friends 4GB kit of 1333MHz RAM.. which was terrible and made me lean more and more towards 16GB.

I also render videos sometimes, and i'm doing photoshop and stuff for school and i've always heard that they're memory hogs. Same with 3DSMAX which i use too. Vegas isn't too bad though. It also means i can just leave everything open!


----------



## ericeod

When running 4 or more modules, make sure to increase the tRFC. I noticed on the G.Skill 2600 ram using these ICs, the tRFC is like 209! I run tRFC of 148 when running 16Gb. Anyways, to give you an idea what timings G.Skill programs their Samsung 30nm chips to run at 2600, check out this link (courtesy of Da1Nonly):

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/ivy-bridge-ddr3_6.html


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I wouldn't go past 1.55v for 24.7.. I was a bit concerned with 1.54v


The official spec for these chips is 1.5v + 5% max, i.e. 1.575v; incidentally, that is also the max Vdram officially supported by Intel (IvyB). So I'm personally quite comfortable with that voltage (but I also bumped vccsa/vccio by 5% to match, which from what I understand is important).

That said, many retail forms of these chips (e.g. GSkill Trident X) run them at 1.65v, although granted that's with heatspreaders. But someone suggested earlier: ~1.60v without active cooling on the RAMs, ~1.65v with a fan pointed at them, should be safe.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> When running 4 or more modules, make sure to increase the tRFC. I noticed on the G.Skill 2600 ram using these ICs, the tRFC is like 209! I run tRFC of 148 when running 16Gb. Anyways, to give you an idea what timings G.Skill programs their Samsung 30nm chips to run at 2600, check out this link (courtesy of Da1Nonly):
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/ivy-bridge-ddr3_6.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> The official spec for these chips is 1.5v + 5% max, i.e. 1.575v; incidentally, that is also the max Vdram officially supported by Intel (IvyB). So I'm personally quite comfortable with that voltage (but I also bumped vccsa/vccio by 5% to match, which from what I understand is important).
> That said, many retail forms of these chips (e.g. GSkill Trident X) run them at 1.65v, although granted that's with heatspreaders. But someone suggested earlier: ~1.60v without active cooling on the RAMs, ~1.65v with a fan pointed at them, should be safe.


Those are some really useful tips. I'll get to tweak my ram oc more when my z77-ud5h-wb board gets here.
Granted I'm still on a 2600k chip, so 2133 with good timings is my goal.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> Somebody else mentioned that they might be a diff...but they do run at 1600 stock and 1.35 volts and say they are supposed to be 30nm
> if they are not then I will have to return them based on false advertising


Different ICs = different OCing properties, even if the stock speed and voltage is the same.

They seem to be mislabeled where you purchased them.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> The official spec for these chips is 1.5v + 5% max, i.e. 1.575v; incidentally, that is also the max Vdram officially supported by Intel (IvyB). So I'm personally quite comfortable with that voltage (but I also bumped vccsa/vccio by 5% to match, which from what I understand is important).
> That said, many retail forms of these chips (e.g. GSkill Trident X) run them at 1.65v, although granted that's with heatspreaders. But someone suggested earlier: ~1.60v without active cooling on the RAMs, ~1.65v with a fan pointed at them, should be safe.


Oh, okay. I thought the max specified was 1.5v. That's nice to know!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> When running 4 or more modules, make sure to increase the tRFC. I noticed on the G.Skill 2600 ram using these ICs, the tRFC is like 209! I run tRFC of 148 when running 16Gb. Anyways, to give you an idea what timings G.Skill programs their Samsung 30nm chips to run at 2600, check out this link (courtesy of Da1Nonly):
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/ivy-bridge-ddr3_6.html


Yeah, I know that other manufacturers just re-brand them, and some run at higher volts. What sort of setting should I be putting my set on, and what exactly does it do?


----------



## ericeod

There is a post burried deep in this longggg thread that explains the secondary timings for this kit. When I get a chance, I pull the info up and post for you.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> There is a post burried deep in this longggg thread that explains the secondary timings for this kit. When I get a chance, I pull the info up and post for you.


Thanks! I shall read aroud later on the Internet also and verify my findings here!









+rep btw

EDIT: Aww no reps for you D:

EDIT2: This, is a really good guide. Although it's a tad outdated. I shall have to fiddle with some stuff tonight!

Also i didn't know that the tRAS was the CAS-tRCD-tRP combined. So technically when i can't boot at less than 24 it means that the timings on the overall ram should be 8 + 8 + 8 or something. At least i think that's what it means. It could just be outdated however.


----------



## ericeod

Here is the link thaty explains the timings, and espeically the secondary timings for these modules:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html
Quote:


> There are two timings that are linked together that will help greatly in overclocking. When these two timings are not set correctly, overclocking will not be as successful, and long-term stability can be hard to attain without excessive voltage. The above picture shows the primary and secondary timings we used to reach 2400 MHz with 1.575 V.
> 
> The two crucial timings, of course, are CAS Latency, and Write CAS Latency.
> 
> For CAS 6 and 7, tWCL should be CAS -1 (so CAS 6 gets tWCL 5 and CAS 7 gets tWCL 6)
> 
> For CAS 8 and 9, tWCL should be CAS -2 (so CAS 8 gets tWCL 6 and CAS 9 gets tWCL 7)
> 
> For CAS 10 and 11, tWCL should be CAS -3 (so CAS 10 gets tWCL 7, and CAS 11 gets tWCL 8)
> 
> I mention this as tWCL is not a timing that is talked about very often, if at all. However, because it has proven itself as a critical timing during testing, it is something that I felt must mention.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll give this a try tonight when I get home from work...Sounds really interesting!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Here is the link thaty explains the timings, and espeically the secondary timings for these modules:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two timings that are linked together that will help greatly in overclocking. When these two timings are not set correctly, overclocking will not be as successful, and long-term stability can be hard to attain without excessive voltage. The above picture shows the primary and secondary timings we used to reach 2400 MHz with 1.575 V.
> 
> The two crucial timings, of course, are CAS Latency, and Write CAS Latency.
> 
> For CAS 6 and 7, tWCL should be CAS -1 (so CAS 6 gets tWCL 5 and CAS 7 gets tWCL 6)
> 
> For CAS 8 and 9, tWCL should be CAS -2 (so CAS 8 gets tWCL 6 and CAS 9 gets tWCL 7)
> 
> For CAS 10 and 11, tWCL should be CAS -3 (so CAS 10 gets tWCL 7, and CAS 11 gets tWCL 8)
> 
> I mention this as tWCL is not a timing that is talked about very often, if at all. However, because it has proven itself as a critical timing during testing, it is something that I felt must mention.
Click to expand...

This seems really useful.. But



No option for it in my bios!








Looks like unless i can figure out what it is off either values or another commonly used name i'm stuck!
What is it set to by default? Or does anyone know of an alternate name of tWCL?









EDIT: I also just tried tRW level and it did nothing









EDIT2: In the screenshot off TPU, what's the program called?


----------



## ti20n

Don't take my word for it, but I believe tWL = tCWL = tWCL depending on the BIOS


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Don't take my word for it, but I believe tWL = tCWL = tWCL depending on the BIOS


Awesome, I'll take a look right now seeing as 1T is playing up all of a sudden..


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Don't take my word for it, but I believe tWL = tCWL = tWCL depending on the BIOS


Write CAS latency (tCWL) and write latency (tWL) are related, but they are _not_ the same timing.

tWL = tCWL + AL (additive latency)

Setting tWL to the figures mentioned in the techpower up article may result in instability. Additive latency is often 0, so this isn't always the case.

Personally, I can't get tWL of less than 8 to be stable regardless of what CAS latency I use at DDR3-1600+ on my Gulftown with two DIMMs per channel.


----------



## moonshine6456

just ordered my 4 sticks of this!









are there any guides to overclocking ram? I have never touched it before


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Write CAS latency (tCWL) and write latency (tWL) are related, but they are _not_ the same timing.
> tWL = tCWL + AL (additive latency)
> Setting tWL to the figures mentioned in the techpower up article may result in instability. Additive latency is often 0, so this isn't always the case.
> Personally, I can't get tWL of less than 8 to be stable regardless of what CAS latency I use at DDR3-1600+ on my Gulftown with two DIMMs per channel.


Yeah, I've got it on Auto.. I was tweaking with it before and yeah. Not stable at all..
Seems like I can't change this in my BIOS... Oh well 1866 9-9-9-24 will have to do.
2000MHz won't be stable anymore. It just randomly crashes, I'll try for more later I suppose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonshine6456*
> 
> just ordered my 4 sticks of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are there any guides to overclocking ram? I have never touched it before


Not really, all I can say is start off by setting your timings at 9-9-9-24 and run the sticks at 1.5v, work your way up from there!








I had no idea, and that's exactly what I did, if you look at where i'm at now doing that was a pretty good guess of how far my sticks can go!


----------



## .theMetal

got my set in last night, very impressed. I mainly bought it for some extra clearance for my phanteks fan, and to start tinkering with overclocking ram as I've never attempted it before. right out of the box I set them to 1866 and they are running awesome. I plan on doing some research and seeing how far I can push them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm having some bad luck with mine...I started tweaking my ram timings again and my Win7 install won't boot (or at least it won't show any picture on screen, just black...) I get past the loading Windows something screen, and then all goes black.
Cleared cmos, and nothing. I get into the bios and past the post, but after that zilch.
Last time that happened, I was having constant bootloops, and it'd eventually boot into Windows with optimized default settings, but after getting into the bios manually the bootloops started again.
Had to reinstall Windows and clear the cmos to get it to work fine again.
Any clues? Bad ram/mobo?


----------



## ti20n

Personal opinion: always test a DRAM OC setting with Memtest86+ on a USB boot stick before trying to actually boot Windows. Also, I recommend trying settings with 1 stick of RAM before trying with 2.


----------



## Scorpion667

Installed RAM
set TRFC to 147

set voltage to 1.45v and clock to 2133

and it was 12 hours prime95 blend stable.

easiest Ram I've ever worked with


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Personal opinion: always test a DRAM OC setting with Memtest86+ on a USB boot stick before trying to actually boot Windows. Also, I recommend trying settings with 1 stick of RAM before trying with 2.


Yeah, I should've...
I just got a gift at work lol, a 4gb usb thumbdrive, so I'll give that a try.


----------



## Shadowkillerdragon

Hmm i got passed memtest with 2133mhz 11-11-11-30 at 1.545v with tRFC at 173 :/
Not bad I suppose, tried lower timings but no bueno ):, should i try lowing the voltage along with it?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowkillerdragon*
> 
> Hmm i got passed memtest with 2133mhz 11-11-11-30 at 1.545v with tRFC at 173 :/
> Not bad I suppose, tried lower timings but no bueno ):, should i try lowing the voltage along with it?


Yes you should, though I'd suggest trying say 2000MHz with tighter timings.. Especially that last one.


----------



## Shadowkillerdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yes you should, though I'd suggest trying say 2000MHz with tighter timings.. Especially that last one.


sad thing is my asrock board only has 1866 and 2133 nothing in between xD. Guess I'll try some more settings tommorow getting late


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowkillerdragon*
> 
> sad thing is my asrock board only has 1866 and 2133 nothing in between xD. Guess I'll try some more settings tommorow getting late


In that case I'd go for 1866, seems to be where the most gains are for Sandy/Ivy bridge processors, then better timings create more of an increase again!








But yes, that's the scenario i'm in at the moment! Just got to sit with what i've set. I've got too much happening + my PC is doing updates atm


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm up and running again...
Paranoically ran memtest86+ @ 1600 cl9 1.35v
Passed with no errors.
Gonna start over again with the testing, let's hope I don't fry anything before selling the board.









EDIT: Flawlessly working @ 2133 cl11-11-11-28-1T 1.46v

Memtest86+ passed a lot of tests no sweat.

Will test overnight now, cya guys!

EDIT2: 7 passes, 0 errors! I think I'm good.


----------



## Shadowkillerdragon

Well after messing with more settings I finally got it







2133Mhz at 1.56V with 10-10-10-24 2T








With 4 Passes on Memtest I am one satisfied person.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I don't wanna risk burning them up whilst folding, hence the 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.46v I'm running.
7 passes, 0 errors. Gonna try tweaking the timings some more with that vdimm.


----------



## Matt-Matt

So guys,

What do you think would be better for 24/7? 1866MHz with 9-9-9-24 or 2000MHz with 10-10-10-24? The 1866 might be stable at 1T too I'm yet to investigate.

My IMC also wants close to 1.1v for this too.. Is that too much? I've got the other thing linked to it too (i forget what it's called).


----------



## tsm106

With either speed you won't notice a difference unless you are a robot.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> With either speed you won't notice a difference unless you are a robot.


So 1866MHz @ 9-9-9-24 it is! 1T too!


----------



## rodericklee

Post twice, sorry


----------



## rodericklee

mark, just bought two, need to learn


----------



## rodericklee

Not sure why, but my ram stable @ 8-9-9-24 1T 1.5V 1866, but cant get 2133 working.

increase cpu voltage will help? pretty much tried everything else, and this is the only one untouched,


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodericklee*
> 
> Not sure why, but my ram stable @ 8-9-9-24 1T 1.5V 1866, but cant get 2133 working.
> increase cpu voltage will help? pretty much tried everything else, and this is the only one untouched,


Mine do the exact same.. The IMC/VTT is the key to making it stable. Mine are running at 9-9-9-24 with 1.575v. I know that 1.5v doesn't POST for me.
Bumping up the CPU vCore by 0.05v made my system stable while trying to run 2000MHz, a bit more voltage can't hurt!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I wouldn't run them past 1.475v 24/7 after reading that TPU article though...
I run 2133mhz with 1.48v cl11-11-11-28-1T with 1.08v (imc).


----------



## stn0092

Is there any word of 8GB sticks being released? I'm contemplating an upgrade to X79 by September and would rather have 2x8GB instead of 4x4GB.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Is there any word of 8GB sticks being released? I'm contemplating an upgrade to X79 by September and would rather have 2x8GB instead of 4x4GB.


I don't think so, they'll probably make their new 20nm sticks in 8GB though. It you go to their website they're developing 20nm sticks, no idea when these will be out though.

EDIT: Also x79 likes Quad channel, so you'd probably be better off with 4x4 GB
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I wouldn't run them past 1.475v 24/7 after reading that TPU article though...
> I run 2133mhz with 1.48v cl11-11-11-28-1T with 1.08v (imc).


Mine were stock in the BIOS at 1.5v.. So i'm assuming I have the 1.5v model? On the packaging it said they were 1.5v compatible..?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I don't think so, they'll probably make their new 20nm sticks in 8GB though. It you go to their website they're developing 20nm sticks, no idea when these will be out though.
> EDIT: Also x79 likes Quad channel, so you'd probably be better off with 4x4 GB
> Mine were stock in the BIOS at 1.5v.. So i'm assuming I have the 1.5v model? On the packaging it said they were 1.5v compatible..?


Those might be the 40nm 1.5v taller ram...Give those settings in the article a try then.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I don't think so, they'll probably make their new 20nm sticks in 8GB though. It you go to their website they're developing 20nm sticks, no idea when these will be out though.
> EDIT: Also x79 likes Quad channel, so you'd probably be better off with 4x4 GB
> Mine were stock in the BIOS at 1.5v.. So i'm assuming I have the 1.5v model? On the packaging it said they were 1.5v compatible..?


The packaging for my 1.35v 30nm set says 1.35v and 1.5v compatible.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Those might be the 40nm 1.5v taller ram...Give those settings in the article a try then.


Read below, I got them new from Amazon. I made sure the person buying them got the 30nm sticks and I know they are from the packaging.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> The packaging for my 1.35v 30nm set says 1.35v and 1.5v compatible.


Yes, so 1.575v should be fine if that's the case!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I assume it should be, but I had some issues with my board. Perhaps it was the board and not the sticks...
I had 1.58v first and had to lower it to 1.48v to get rid of the issue (I had some strange bootloops and was afraid to degrade the sticks or the imc)
I'm still on a SB chip so I'll play it safe cause I can't go past 2133mhz yet.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I don't think so, they'll probably make their new 20nm sticks in 8GB though. It you go to their website they're developing 20nm sticks, no idea when these will be out though.
> EDIT: Also x79 likes Quad channel, so you'd probably be better off with 4x4 GB
> Mine were stock in the BIOS at 1.5v.. So i'm assuming I have the 1.5v model? On the packaging it said they were 1.5v compatible..?


Thanks. I was just tempted by the possibility of having 4x8GB with these sticks.


----------



## ti20n

If you go beyond 1.55v, afaik you have to start increasing vccio as well to keep a <0.5v gap between the two. At least that's what I read about sandyb. Maybe that's what cause your boot issues?

Also, getting past 2133 is highly dependent on your CPU and mobo. I personally can barely get 2200 at very relaxed timings, and 2400 simply won't boot regardless of timings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> If you go beyond 1.55v, afaik you have to start increasing vccio as well to keep a <0.5v gap between the two. At least that's what I read about sandyb. Maybe that's what cause your boot issues?
> Also, getting past 2133 is highly dependent on your CPU and mobo. I personally can barely get 2200 at very relaxed timings, and 2400 simply won't boot regardless of timings.


I remember reading that issue happened with first gen I7's, I'll have to look that up...
Thanks for mentioning it though.


----------



## EqualMe

Is there any heatshield that is recommended to be used on these smaller dimms? Thanks!


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonylokrn*
> 
> Is there any heatshield that is recommended to be used on these smaller dimms? Thanks!


You could always use thin strips of aluminium or something, they don't need heatspreaders though so you would only get them for aesthetic reasons.
Unless heat spreaders have come out since these sticks were released there probably aren't any available off the shelf.

Edit: Here's a thread in which a guy makes his own heatspreaders with strips of aluminium.


----------



## The_chemist21

Newegg deal

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 *$46.99* - 10% ($4.70) CODE: *EMCNCHN45* = *$42.29*


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> If you go beyond 1.55v, afaik you have to start increasing vccio as well to keep a <0.5v gap between the two. At least that's what I read about sandyb. Maybe that's what cause your boot issues?
> Also, getting past 2133 is highly dependent on your CPU and mobo. I personally can barely get 2200 at very relaxed timings, and 2400 simply won't boot regardless of timings.


This, I just raised the IMC to 1.045 at stock.. 'cause IBT gave me lower GLFOPS with the stock 0.925 IMC. I had to ramp up vccio and the IMC to 1.1v/1.095v respectively for 1866 @ 9-9-9-24 too. I could probably do 2000MHz with a bit more IMC but that would be going out of Intel spec which is probably a bad thing..


----------



## Xinoxide

*FINALLY* got my own pair of sammies, damn bills never cease.

anyways, I was able to attain clocks of 2133mhz @ 9-10-10-28-1T at 1.53v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2454668

I am having an issue with my bclck in windows even though I maintain """"stability""""".

My Bclck is dropping anywhere between 66-100 randomly every 20-30 seconds.

heres a shot of this random occurance. Quite the annoyance as it results in short "lockups" and framedrops.

Any idea on the cause of this issue?


----------



## Hotrodsun

Any one have any suggestions for Drive strength settings? I came up with this on my Asus Crosshair V w/1100T Just a pair of 4gb sticks @ 1.5V

DQS Drive Strength of X1.25

Data Drive Strength of x1.25

Mem Clock Drive Strength x1

ADDR/CMD x1.25

CS/ODT x1.5

CKE x1.5

This got me in the 970mhz range, stable at 943mhz

Look correct or did I miss somthing?

Thanks, Adam


----------



## Scorpion667

What are you guys using to test your mem OC?

Looks stable at 2133 9-10-10-28 trfc is 147 [1t command rate]
1.525v

vtt and vccsa 1.15v

getting about 19.5ns memory latency in sisoft sandra, max bandwidth 54GB/s, only 2GB/ less than when I run mem at 2400Mhz with loose timings, but MUCH better latency

It's actually a much better kit than I initially thought, as long as you're not scared to pump volts. My 30nm retail box said 1.375v and 1.5v compatible so I imagine 1.525v should be safe


----------



## Xinoxide

I use memtest included in Hirens BootDisk ( handy collection of bootable freeware tools )


----------



## ti20n

After a lot more testing of these MV-3V4G3D/US sticks, I think there's a thermal expansion problem happening at >1.55v.

Many times, I've successfully run Prime 27.7 Blend w/ 6.4GB allocation for 8 - 30 hours at 2133 [email protected] But for several of those times, the _subsequent_ reboot + Prime rerun, would fail within 2 minutes. I managed to reproduce these weird "hot-cold-hot" failures a good dozen times for 2133 9-10-10-28-1T between 1.56v and 1.58v; but this has yet to occur for 10-10-10-28-1T @ 1.50v.

While my 4 case fans are only running at 60%, I would still say my HAF X is fairly well ventilated. I don't know how much PCB quality could cause these kinds of failures, but my recommendation now would be to stay below ~1.55v unless you have a fan seriously cooling the RAMs.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> After a lot more testing of these MV-3V4G3D/US sticks, I think there's a thermal expansion problem happening at >1.55v.
> Many times, I've successfully run Prime 27.7 Blend w/ 6.4GB allocation for 8 - 30 hours at 2133 [email protected] But for several of those times, the _subsequent_ reboot + Prime rerun, would fail within 2 minutes. I managed to reproduce these weird "hot-cold-hot" failures a good dozen times for 2133 9-10-10-28-1T between 1.56v and 1.58v; but this has yet to occur for 10-10-10-28-1T @ 1.50v.
> While my 4 case fans are only running at 60%, I would still say my HAF X is fairly well ventilated. I don't know how much PCB quality could cause these kinds of failures, but my recommendation now would be to stay below ~1.55v unless you have a fan seriously cooling the RAMs.


It may just be unstable at 9-10-10. Have you tried 10-10-10 with the higher voltages and faced the same problems?


----------



## Scorpion667

1 hour blend stable at 2133 9-10-10-26 1t 1.55v:

Will shoot for 2400 blend stable tonight
[edit] damn 2400 CL10 takes way too much voltage on my 30nm, past 1.55v for sure (even with loosened subtimings) but working on 2400 cl11-12-12-31 1t (1.535v) which has about the same latency as 2133 9-10-10-26 1t but higher bandwidth.

looks like raising trfc helps quite a bit. Sitting at 157 now

I'm slightly inexperienced to overclocking RAM (past kits have been crap OCers), it's tedious but fun


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It may just be unstable at 9-10-10. Have you tried 10-10-10 with the higher voltages and faced the same problems?


I haven't had time (or incentive) to try 2133 10-10-10 @ 1.55v+, but it's still pretty conclusive evidence that 2133 9-10-10 @ 1.58v would pass Prime Blend for *32 hours* (continuous!), but after a reboot fail Prime Blend after just *2 minutes*.

Regardless of root cause, this at least shows that "passing Prime for N hours" isn't a sufficient stability criteria for RAM, at higher voltages.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I haven't had time (or incentive) to try 2133 10-10-10 @ 1.55v+, but it's still pretty conclusive evidence that 2133 9-10-10 @ 1.58v would pass Prime Blend for *32 hours* (continuous!), but after a reboot fail Prime Blend after just *2 minutes*.
> Regardless of root cause, this at least shows that "passing Prime for N hours" isn't a sufficient stability criteria for RAM, at higher voltages.


Prime blend 32 hours? You're gonna degrade your chip.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Prime blend 32 hours? You're gonna degrade your chip.


Can you point to an article / thread proving this?


----------



## Scorpion667

I have first hand experience with my 2500k which is the same architecture as your 22nm, it's common sense, chips naturally degrade over time, stress testing the wear rate exponentially as it usually pertains the chip's worst enemy: heat and voltage.

I must have had over 100 hours of stress testing in total on my 2500k, went from needing 1.44v for 5Ghz all the way to 1.48v after 9 months.

All that means is it will need more voltage for the same OC later on down the road

[ontopic]

Think I will settle for 2133 10-10-10-28 1T 1.475v
2 hour blend pass:


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Prime blend 32 hours? You're gonna degrade your chip.


Not to any appreciable extent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Can you point to an article / thread proving this?


Electromigration occurs at these scales virtually any time there is power going to the device.

Still I wouldn't worry about it. Most chips with moderate OCs could run Prime 24/7 for years without issues; indeed many do (Prime95 is a real world distributed computing project, not just a stress test).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I have first hand experience with my 2500k which is the same architecture as your 22nm, it's common sense, chips naturally degrade over time, stress testing the wear rate exponentially as it usually pertains the chip's worst enemy: heat and voltage.
> I must have had over 100 hours of stress testing in total on my 2500k, went from needing 1.44v for 5Ghz all the way to 1.48v after 9 months.
> All that means is it will need more voltage for the same OC later on down the road


Your chip was much further from it's specified speed (current draw) and voltages than his is. Also, it's one example of many, and many people who notice degradation probably weren't stable in the first place.

Not saying it doesn't happen, but in general, CPUs are expected to beable to run day in and day out at maximum load for at least their warranty period, and even cutting it's lifespan by an order of magnitude through heavy OCing won't often result in even very long and frequent stress testing being responsible for noticeable damage.


----------



## Scorpion667

I really don't feel like getting into a debate, it was a friendly advice. You don't have to believe me. I used to think just like you, a few degraded chips ago. People have to make their own mistakes to learn sometimes.

Can we go back to talking about memory now? Thanks


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I used to think just like you, a few degraded chips ago


Yet you advise not running stressful software when backing off ~200MHz on the CPU clock and knocking off 50-100mv of vcore would probably slow degradation more?

A slightly slower part that can really be used will always trump a faster part that cannot, in my view.


----------



## wrxxx

anyone running into issues running around 1.65v? im at 2400mhz 11-12-12-28 at 1.625v right now. it takes more volts because im running 2 kits.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I would add heatsinks/fans to them if I were to push moar volts through them.
They're rated for much less, what cpu are you usiing?

Anyways, they're pretty cheap, so if you kill them it won't be so bad $$$...


----------



## ti20n

What did you set VCCSA/VCCIO to for 2400? I found that my 3570K definitely needs more than 0.925v/1.050v for 2133 stable.


----------



## Warrior1986

Hey guys, what's a good starting point to OC from? In the process of finalizing my new build (see sig for link to the log), and right now they are running at 1600 [email protected] 1.5v I believe.

How does 1866 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.35V sound?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Hey guys, what's a good starting point to OC from? In the process of finalizing my new build (see sig for link to the log), and right now they are running at 1600 [email protected] 1.5v I believe.
> How does 1866 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.35V sound?


Not bad go for 9-10-10-28 2133mhz. 1.5V should be easy enough


----------



## Warrior1986

As a starting point? Holy crap, I knew this stuff was good but not THAT good.


----------



## Conners

I posted this on the G1.Sniper3 board but on answer...I am trying to get 16gb of Samsung green memory stable on a 4.5Ghz oc. The memory is running 2133Mhz with timings of 11 11 11 28 1T. I have several problems. I can't pass LinX above 2048 test. the relevant settings are Cpu Vtt @ auto, IMC @ auto and dim voltage @ 1.555. It doesn't matter what I change the Vtt or IMC to. within specs and have had the dim voltage as high as 1.59.

Also randomly when I reboot I get the fast beeps and it reboots. All I do is load the profile and all is good for a while then the mentioned happens.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conners*
> 
> I posted this on the G1.Sniper3 board but on answer...I am trying to get 16gb of Samsung green memory stable on a 4.5Ghz oc. The memory is running 2133Mhz with timings of 11 11 11 28 1T. I have several problems. I can't pass LinX above 2048 test. the relevant settings are Cpu Vtt @ auto, IMC @ auto and dim voltage @ 1.555. It doesn't matter what I change the Vtt or IMC to. within specs and have had the dim voltage as high as 1.59.
> Also randomly when I reboot I get the fast beeps and it reboots. All I do is load the profile and all is good for a while then the mentioned happens.


You sure it's not the CPU oc at fault here?

I got my kit in last night.
My RipjawsX will do 2133/9-10-9-28/1t, these won't.
I'll tweak some more and see what I can get.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conners*
> 
> I posted this on the G1.Sniper3 board but on answer...I am trying to get 16gb of Samsung green memory stable on a 4.5Ghz oc. The memory is running 2133Mhz with timings of 11 11 11 28 1T. I have several problems. I can't pass LinX above 2048 test. the relevant settings are Cpu Vtt @ auto, IMC @ auto and dim voltage @ 1.555. It doesn't matter what I change the Vtt or IMC to. within specs and have had the dim voltage as high as 1.59.
> Also randomly when I reboot I get the fast beeps and it reboots. All I do is load the profile and all is good for a while then the mentioned happens.


Those issues sound board related to me. Try with the cpu at stock and see if it helps...if it doesn't perhaps you need one of the samsung green fixed bioses. Sin posted some for the z77x-ud5h board, perhaps it's the same with your board.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> Hey guys, what's a good starting point to OC from? In the process of finalizing my new build (see sig for link to the log), and right now they are running at 1600 [email protected] 1.5v I believe.
> How does 1866 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.35V sound?


Would be awesome if you could get that. 8-9-9-24 2T @ 1.5V is my starting point with these, alot depends on the CPU though.


----------



## ppeewang

Where are you folks buying these sticks from and is there a guarenteed way to get 30nm chips ?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppeewang*
> 
> Where are you folks buying these sticks from and is there a guarenteed way to get 30nm chips ?


They are all 30nm as long you get the halfheight ones. They can be found from Amazon, Newegg, Microcenter, etc


----------



## Neo Zuko

I have 16GBs of this RAM on a MVE. The 30NM RAM is so low profile it looks bad ass without useless heatspreaders. The black PCB is perfect.


----------



## Samurai707

Just threw in my new 2x4Gb pack and am currently running at 9-10-10 2133 T1 with 1.5v







Easy peasy!


----------



## Warrior1986

Went from running my 16GB (4 sticks of 4GB) at stock settings (I think 1600MHz 11-11-11-30 1T @ 1.35V) to 2133 MHz with timings at 9-10-10-28 1T and 1.5V based on $ilent's suggestion and it didn't even blink an eye. I'm guessing I still have a lot of headroom to go in terms of timings and probably some voltage as well.

What are the best settings to use in Prime95 under "Custom" to test memory stability?


----------



## Hotrodsun

I use this http://hcidesign.com/memtest/ .Use one copy of the program for each core you have. Then divide your avaible ram by the number of cores and put that amount in each copy you run. i.e ,quad core would four instances with something like 3500mb on each one for 16gb.

I usually make a change then run it for somewhere around 300% completion, till i get to my final settings then run it overnight or around 700%


----------



## Roboionator

Heloo from slovenia
I have a problem to oc. I have a 16gb and intel 2600k and 68x ud5 (last bios). If oc to 2140mhz cl11. I have eror in memtest. Tried each stick individually, two ok. The next two, one was not ok, on the 2140mhz 1.44v. Then tried the first two stick together at 2140mhz and it was not ok. Tried to raise the 1.1v VTT. Set on 1.55 voltage end no go. I do not understand why it gives me the processor is in stock from 100.33 MHz to 99.78 MHz bckl.

excuse for my bad English


----------



## Hotrodsun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboionator*
> 
> Heloo from slovenia
> I have a problem to oc. I have a 16gb and intel 2600k and 68x ud5 (last bios). If oc to 2140mhz cl11. I have eror in memtest. Tried each stick individually, two ok. The next two, one was not ok, on the 2140mhz 1.44v. Then tried the first two stick together at 2140mhz and it was not ok. Tried to raise the 1.1v VTT. Set on 1.55 voltage end no go. I do not understand why it gives me the processor is in stock from 100.33 MHz to 99.78 MHz bckl.
> excuse for my bad English


What are your ram timing set to?


----------



## Kokin

I can't get 2133mhz 9-10-10-28-1T (nor 10-10-10-28-1T) to work at 1.5V either. It will easily do 1833 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.5v though. I didn't touch my VTT voltage and VCCSA, should those increase as well?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> You sure it's not the CPU oc at fault here?
> I got my kit in last night.
> My RipjawsX will do 2133/9-10-9-28/1t, these won't.
> I'll tweak some more and see what I can get.


Try 9-10-10-28 at 2133mhz.

@Warrior 1986 probably the blend test that does everything and lots of ram tested id of though.


----------



## Roboionator

Quote:


> What are your ram timing set to?


everything is in stock cl11, you asking for all latency?


----------



## chizel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I can't get 2133mhz 9-10-10-28-1T (nor 10-10-10-28-1T) to work at 1.5V either. It will easily do 1833 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.5v though. I didn't touch my VTT voltage and VCCSA, should those increase as well?


I was having trouble with 2133MHz too. I read earlier on that, I think Schmuckley was saying to raise the VCCSA to 1.1. I didn't touch the VTT, but changing the VCCSA worked for me, 2133MHz, 9-10-10-27 (miss typed it and have just left it), 1T @ 1.5v. It's work for me for both 8GB and 16GB. Give it a try! Hope it works, it's pretty gratifying when it does


----------



## stn0092

I'm running 4x4GB of these sticks. I can't get 2133 MHz 10-10-10-28 @ 1.5 V stable. I tried raising VCC to 1.1 V but that didn't help; I haven't messed with VTT yet since I haven't done any reading on what values are safe. Processor is overclocked to 4.2 GHz @ 1.25 V (1.24 V idle, 1.23 V loaded) and passed 24 hours of small FFTs.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Warrior1986

That's strange ^

I had no problem setting mine to 9-10-10-28 @ 1.5V. Is it because stn0092's CPU is overclocked?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chizel*
> 
> I was having trouble with 2133MHz too. I read earlier on that, I think Schmuckley was saying to raise the VCCSA to 1.1. I didn't touch the VTT, but changing the VCCSA worked for me, 2133MHz, 9-10-10-27 (miss typed it and have just left it), 1T @ 1.5v. It's work for me for both 8GB and 16GB. Give it a try! Hope it works, it's pretty gratifying when it does


I'll try it out when I get home from work thanks.


----------



## Hotrodsun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roboionator*
> 
> everything is in stock cl11, you asking for all latency?


Try 11-11-11-28 2t

Also try setting the twcl to 9, I think that is what its called. I am posting from my phone so I can't look it up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ah, I wanna try my green ram with my new 3770k so bad!
Gotta wait for my Silver Arrow to arrive here though, I sold my former Mux-120 cooler.

What's the average you Ivy guys are hitting with them?
I've seen 2666mhz on air, but at 1.7v, not sure if I want to pump those volts thru them. yikes!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> That's strange ^
> I had no problem setting mine to 9-10-10-28 @ 1.5V. Is it because stn0092's CPU is overclocked?


No, my cpu was overclocked but I could run these sticks fine at 2133mhz with CL9. Its more than likely due to fact hes using 16Gb as apposed to 8. More stress on the IMC.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*
> 
> That's strange ^
> I had no problem setting mine to 9-10-10-28 @ 1.5V. Is it because stn0092's CPU is overclocked?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> No, my cpu was overclocked but I could run these sticks fine at 2133mhz with CL9. Its more than likely due to fact hes using 16Gb as apposed to 8. More stress on the IMC.


Well, I'm running them at 1866 MHz 9-10-10-24-84 @ 1.5V right now and passed Prime for three hours. I can be content with that.


----------



## Kokin

Hmm. VCCSA shouldn't be touched as that is what controls the voltage of a lot of the components of your motherboard (USB, Sata, etc). VTT is the voltage for the IMC, so you should be raising that instead of VCCSA.

With my VTT at 1.1v, 2133mhz 9-10-10-28-1T @ 1.55v did not work, but 2000mhz works, so I will just stick with that.


----------



## stn0092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Hmm. *VCCSA shouldn't be touched as that is what controls the voltage of a lot of the components of your motherboard (USB, Sata, etc). VTT is the voltage for the IMC, so you should be raising that instead of VCCSA.*
> With my VTT at 1.1v, 2133mhz 9-10-10-28-1T @ 1.55v did not work, but 2000mhz works, so I will just stick with that.


Where did you find that information? From my reading of the SB-E OC guide, VCC_SA_ handles the System Agent/IMC and VTT handles the QPI which connects the I/O components you mentioned.

I'm not questioning your results from raising VTT; I just want to be safe and avoid damaging some expensive SSDs.


----------



## Imprezzion

On my Z77 VCCSA is what controls both VCCSA and VCCIO voltages in a sense that VCCIO = VCCSA + ~0.1v.

But I don't know that for sure. Just heard it somewhere.. BIOS manual says that VCCSA option is for VCCIO so i'm like... wut?

But ehm, I got the 1333 version, which I assume is the same as this RAM? Default being 1333 9-9-9-24 1.35v.

2133Mhz is easy to do, however, timings won't go any tighter then 9-11-11-24-1T. I'd love to make 10's from those 11's but it's very unstable if I change either one of them. Anyone got some advice? I'm getting a new CPU (5.2Ghz 2500k) this week so I wanna know what to watch.

I now run VDIMM at 1.5125v, VCCSA at 1.000v giving 1.11v VCCIO, speed at 2134Mhz, timings at 9-11-11-24-1T.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stn0092*
> 
> Where did you find that information? From my reading of the SB-E OC guide, VCC_SA_ handles the System Agent/IMC and VTT handles the QPI which connects the I/O components you mentioned.
> I'm not questioning your results from raising VTT; I just want to be safe and avoid damaging some expensive SSDs.


Neither VCCSA, VCCIO, nor QPI/VTT touch anything but the CPU on the platforms in question.

Consumer LGA-1155 doesn't have a QPI bus at all and all QPI buses on consumer LGA-2011 chips are physically disabled.


----------



## ti20n

My Samsungs needed 1.58v Vmem for [email protected] Prime stable. I would say a good *starting point* is [email protected]@1.5v instead, in case there are unrelated IMC or motherboard issues.

If you have a poor IMC, try increasing Vccsa/Vccio from 0.925/1.05 to 0.975/1.10. If you have a mobo that tries too hard to save power (e.g. P8Z77-V), set DRAM Power Phase to Extreme to exclude power delivery issues (especially if you've had Prime pass for 12h+, only to get a failure within 2minutes after a reboot).


----------



## Kokin

Interesting info Blameless. Would you recommend raising either or both of them?

I got my info from the Asrock mobo Sandy/Ivy OCing thread:
Quote:


> *VTT Voltage (VCCIO): Auto*
> _~Also goes by the name IMC, QPI / DRAM, and QPI / VTT.
> ~Controls the voltage sent to the Integrated Memory Controller (IMC) inside the CPU and the PCI-E Controller on the motherboard.
> ~This rarely will ever affect an overclock. Do not mess with this setting._
> *System Agent Voltage (VCCSA): Auto*
> _~Controls the voltage sent to most anything not already mentioned.
> ~Do NOT ever change this._


The guide only says not to touch those voltages as the guide does not recommend OCing memory at all.

I'm going to stick with my RAM settings for now, but I will play around with VCCSA and see if I can get 2133 to work.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> My Samsungs needed 1.58v Vmem for [email protected] Prime stable. I would say a good *starting point* is [email protected]@1.5v instead, in case there are unrelated IMC or motherboard issues.
> If you have a poor IMC, try increasing Vccsa/Vccio from 0.925/1.05 to 0.975/1.10. If you have a mobo that tries too hard to save power (e.g. P8Z77-V), set DRAM Power Phase to Extreme to exclude power delivery issues (especially if you've had Prime pass for 12h+, only to get a failure within 2minutes after a reboot).


That's the exact board I got and cause i'm a rather big hobby overclocker I got pretty much everything in the DIGI+ settings on Extreme / Max settings.

I'll play around with it for a bit but at say, 2133 9-10-11-24-1T Prime / BF3 crashes within 5 minutes of running... 9-10-10 won't even boot


----------



## Blameless

Distinction between VCCSA and VCCIO is a bit fuzzy as pretty much everything influenced by VCCIO is technically part of the System Agent as well. Both likely have some impact on the integrated memory and PCI-E controllers.

http://software.intel.com/sites/billboard/tutorial/intel-core-processor-architecture

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf

I'd say they are both worth experimenting with, but you virtually never want to use more voltage than you actually need, long term.

Regarding your quote...Sandy and Ivy don't normally have PCI-E controllers on the motherboard, that's part of the CPU. Even the slots connected to the PCH should be bridged to the CPU's DMI bus (which is essentially a PCI-E 4x link).


----------



## cloppy007

I got a pair of these at 2000MHz 9-10-10-21 1T @ 1.43v stable (15 hours P95 blend).


----------



## MaxT

Running mine right now at 2x4GB @ 2200 9-10-10-24-1T, with the secondary and tetriary timings tightened up at 1.56V. Still testing with Prime95. Might have to go a bit higher on the voltage. Chaning VCCIO and VCCSA did nothing for stability for me. Only cpu voltage and ram voltage makes a difference right now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxT*
> 
> Running mine right now at 2x4GB @ 2200 9-10-10-24-1T, with the secondary and tetriary timings tightened up at 1.56V. Still testing with Prime95. Might have to go a bit higher on the voltage. Chaning VCCIO and VCCSA did nothing for stability for me. Only cpu voltage and ram voltage makes a difference right now.


Ivy bridge has a stellar IMC, and doesn't really need extra volts for speeds below 2400mhz really...If your ram is capable of the clocks/timings the imc will pretty much do its job.
I bet you can feed them more volts and go higher, but I'm not sure which is the safest 24/7 voltage for these sticks.


----------



## MaxT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ivy bridge has a stellar IMC, and doesn't really need extra volts for speeds below 2400mhz really...If your ram is capable of the clocks/timings the imc will pretty much do its job.
> I bet you can feed them more volts and go higher, but I'm not sure which is the safest 24/7 voltage for these sticks.


I want to stay with a good mix of MHz vs tighter timigns. 2200 9-10-10-24-1T is what I would like to get full stable 24/7. Every guide I read recommended setting VCCIO and VCCSA. Took me 2 weeks of testing to find out they do nothing for my overclock







. Now I am just trying to get the tight timings stable at anything under 1.6v. The chips on these sticks can take much more, it's the PCB i am worried about. Either way 1.6 is my limit, at which point I will start relaxing the secondary timings.

Running with this right now:


----------



## slicetank

Hi guys quick question,

I'm having a difficult time OC'ing this ram anything past 1866 mhz. I've tried timings/voltages that many people are saying they've gotten but the system won't POST.
Here is my setup

i5-3570k
Gigabyte z77x-ud3h
16gb of this samsung ram - currently @ 1600 mhz 8-8-8-24 1t / 1.5v

Now I am using intel's turbo boost to OC the the processor to 4.6 ghz. Could this be the reason I'm not posting at higher frequency for the ram? Should I try doing the manual OC method for the CPU? I'm new to this turbo boost thing


----------



## Warrior1986

I guess I should feel lucky that I'm able to get my 16GB up to 2133 9-10-10-28 1T @ 1.5V. I'll have to see if this OC holds up once I start OC'ing the 3930k.


----------



## Kokin

I can't get 2133 mhz to post either, but it works if I do 9-11-11-28-1T. Seems to me that 2000mhz 9-10-10-28-1T at a lower voltage is the better OC.

Would having an iGPU be a problem? I don't think I can turn it off with my board, so it is using part of the RAM as shared memory (set to only 32mb usage).

Edit: I can run 2000mhz 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.525V. I need my VTT slightly raised for it to POST, but have yet to test it with Prime95. It works well for regular usage and gaming though. If I can't get 2133mhz, this current OC seems to be pretty close, if not better.


----------



## Roboionator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotrodsun*
> 
> Try 11-11-11-28 2t
> Also try setting the twcl to 9, I think that is what its called. I am posting from my phone so I can't look it up.


I try 11-11-11-28 2t and no go. Now i run 1872mhz cl10 1,38v. Memtest pass 2x.


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone know if this is the chip use in these sticks: k4b2g0846d ?
those are used in the team group ram on this 2400MHz QVL for asus


----------



## nagle3092

What are people getting on IB? I got a 3770k in route and I'm hoping to push these sticks higher than my current 2133 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.5v.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> What are people getting on IB? I got a 3770k in route and I'm hoping to push these sticks higher than my current 2133 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.5v.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


you guys should start posting with MemTweakit open and make thinks easier for everyone ,try to _loosened up tertiarys_ (test with 32M PI )and why everyone is afraid of 1.65v ? lol

here is similar Samsung IC (full size pcb ) M378B5273DH0-CH9
http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/50#post_18057544


----------



## RibeyeAndScotch

Does anybody have an Asus P8Z68 mobo with 4x4gb of this ram running stock? Can you please tell me what voltage and timings you are running?

Asus is telling me to buy G.Skill ram because adding a 8gb kit of this ram to an existing 8gb kit of the same ram is trouble.


----------



## GfhTattoo

i cant get it to go over 1866 mhz @ 9-9-9-24 t1 @ 1.35volts. Any one haven luck on old x58 chip sets?want to get 2000mhz+.
Well got 2000 mhz 10-10-10-24 t1 @ 1.35 volts , just qpi is HIGH.


----------



## Degree

I have a pair of these sticks and have never oc'd ram before, is the difference even noticeable?


----------



## Gorgatron

I just got this memory so I need to verify what to set to OC it. I figure I do 1866mhz or 2000mhz? What timings and voltage should I set it at? I have a 2600k btw.


----------



## ihatelolcats

these are 41.78 on newegg right now with code EMCNANC48


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> these are 41.78 on newegg right now with code EMCNANC48


Tempting, I don't really need another kit, but very tempting.


----------



## nagle3092

OK so I don't know what the hell is going on with these sticks and my board. I threw in my 3770k and oc'ed it to 4.5 and ran prime custom blend for about 15 hours. It ran fine the whole time, sticks were at 2200 11-11-11-28-1T 1.5v. I thought all was well since there was no issues. Well I rebooted and it would hang during boot on the ram (Dram light stays solid). I tried bumping the voltage to 1.55v, still hangs. Dropped the speed to 2133, still hangs. Dropped them to 1866 and they run fine. No errors on custom prime95 blend again. So I don't think its the sticks as I never had any issues with them until I dropped in my 3770k into the same board. I cleared CMOS after so that's not an issue. I think it has to do with the board/CPU combo. Any insight or thoughts would be great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> OK so I don't know what the hell is going on with these sticks and my board. I threw in my 3770k and oc'ed it to 4.5 and ran prime custom blend for about 15 hours. It ran fine the whole time, sticks were at 2200 11-11-11-28-1T 1.5v. I thought all was well since there was no issues. Well I rebooted and it would hang during boot on the ram (Dram light stays solid). I tried bumping the voltage to 1.55v, still hangs. Dropped the speed to 2133, still hangs. Dropped them to 1866 and they run fine. No errors on custom prime95 blend again. So I don't think its the sticks as I never had any issues with them until I dropped in my 3770k into the same board. I cleared CMOS after so that's not an issue. I think it has to do with the board/CPU combo. Any insight or thoughts would be great.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try setting DRAM phase control to extreme, as others have suggested.


----------



## nagle3092

Already had it on extreme. The weird thing is its only giving me issues on boot. If I get into windows its fine.

Heres a screen shot


----------



## ElevenEleven

I love this RAM so much - I've had 6 sticks of 4GB so far for various builds. However, I've recently switched to an ITX motherboard which only has 2 memory slots. Is anyone aware of a plan by Samsung to release these modules in 8GB size? I could really use 2 of those.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> OK so I don't know what the hell is going on with these sticks and my board. I threw in my 3770k and oc'ed it to 4.5 and ran prime custom blend for about 15 hours. It ran fine the whole time, sticks were at 2200 11-11-11-28-1T 1.5v. I thought all was well since there was no issues. Well I rebooted and it would hang during boot on the ram (Dram light stays solid). I tried bumping the voltage to 1.55v, still hangs. Dropped the speed to 2133, still hangs. Dropped them to 1866 and they run fine. No errors on custom prime95 blend again. So I don't think its the sticks as I never had any issues with them until I dropped in my 3770k into the same board. I cleared CMOS after so that's not an issue. I think it has to do with the board/CPU combo. Any insight or thoughts would be great.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You could also try bumping the IMC voltage on the 3770k if you haven't.


----------



## GfhTattoo

I had the problom on my x58 hang @ boot. i needed to raise up the memery contorler. @ 1866 was @ stock but for 2000mhz i needed 1.475 volts.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You could also try bumping the IMC voltage on the 3770k if you haven't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GfhTattoo*
> 
> I had the problom on my x58 hang @ boot. i needed to raise up the memery contorler. @ 1866 was @ stock but for 2000mhz i needed 1.475 volts.


Its not the IMC otherwise it wouldnt have ran for 12 hours on blend. Im sure at this point it has to do with the board. I ordered a MSI Mpower last night so Im gonna give it a go once it gets here. If theres still issues then well, I dont know.


----------



## ti20n

It could be the CPU, mobo or RAM.

I myself am struggling with these sticks. They can run for 18+ hours prime blend fine, multiple times in a row, but still fail after just 2 mins on a later prime run. This happens so far only at 2133 (any timings between 9-10-10-28-1T and 11-11-11-30-2T, raised Vmem and Vccio and Vccsa, extreme power phase), but has yet to happen at 2000.

I don't know which of these 3 components is at fault, but it looks like 2133 won't be "rock stable" for me, even though I had a ton of stable prime runs. I'll just try to squeeze he tightest timings I can out of 2000 then. FWIW I have an Asus P8Z77-V and 3570K.


----------



## Kokin

There's not a big difference between 2000mhz and 2133mhz, so if you can get lower timings with 2000mhz, I would choose that over struggling with 2133mhz.

I've been testing 1866mhz CAS9 vs 2000mhz CAS9 and I have yet to see a big difference in terms of real world performance, at least for casual usage and gaming.


----------



## oldsk00l90

What is the highest voltage level this RAM can safely take for 24/7 use? 1.60v?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> It could be the CPU, mobo or RAM.
> I myself am struggling with these sticks. They can run for 18+ hours prime blend fine, multiple times in a row, but still fail after just 2 mins on a later prime run. This happens so far only at 2133 (any timings between 9-10-10-28-1T and 11-11-11-30-2T, raised Vmem and Vccio and Vccsa, extreme power phase), but has yet to happen at 2000.
> I don't know which of these 3 components is at fault, but it looks like 2133 won't be "rock stable" for me, even though I had a ton of stable prime runs. I'll just try to squeeze he tightest timings I can out of 2000 then. FWIW I have an Asus P8Z77-V and 3570K.


Is there a reboot between those 2 prime runs (18+hours OK, 2 minutes fail), or do you just start the torture test again?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldsk00l90*
> 
> What is the highest voltage level this RAM can safely take for 24/7 use? 1.60v?


It's usually limited to your motherboard, since Intel chipsets tend to not like any voltage over 1.65v. If you have an AMD system, you can go higher, but it may not bring higher clocks due to heat and chip limits.


----------



## CL3P20

running 4x2 @ 2200mhz, 9-10-8-27 @ 1.56v.. using 2600k.. this seems to be close to max stable limit below 1.6v & cas9 for my sticks.

Vccio = 1.09v * You shouldnt need higher unless you are running more than 8GB of RAM


----------



## Xinoxide

You mean 2x4gb cL3p20?

I have taken mine as far as 1.7 for cas 8 at 2133. Only for a short time.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Is there a reboot between those 2 prime runs (18+hours OK, 2 minutes fail), or do you just start the torture test again?


Yes, I reboot between these Prime runs (but no bios changes, so afaik the secondary/tertiary DRAM timings should be constant across runs).

I originally thought that maybe the 2min-prime-failure-after-reboot was caused by a lack of "VRM power warm up", but using Full Power Phase (Extreme), it still happens. Note that it doesn't always go [18hr+ prime pass, reboot, 2min prime fail]. Sometimes the next failure happens after 1-4 hours instead of <10mins; very arbitrary.

Btw, looks like even at 2000, 9-10-10 1T is still the best I can do. No go on 9-9-9 1T.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Yes, I reboot between these Prime runs (but no bios changes, so afaik the secondary/tertiary DRAM timings should be constant across runs).
> I originally thought that maybe the 2min-prime-failure-after-reboot was caused by a lack of "VRM power warm up", but using Full Power Phase (Extreme), it still happens. Note that it doesn't always go [18hr+ prime pass, reboot, 2min prime fail]. Sometimes the next failure happens after 1-4 hours instead of <10mins; very arbitrary.
> Btw, looks like even at 2000, 9-10-10 1T is still the best I can do. No go on 9-9-9 1T.


I noticed that IB doesn't do well with these memory compared to SB. I had no problem getting to 2133mhz when I had my 2550K, but my 3570K just doesn't like high clocks, despite having a better IMC. Even though others say it is useless, you can always try upping your VCCIO and see if you can maintain tighter timings. It did help me a bit when I was trying for 2133mhz, but I was never stable enough.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Yes, I reboot between these Prime runs (but no bios changes, so afaik the secondary/tertiary DRAM timings should be constant across runs).
> I originally thought that maybe the 2min-prime-failure-after-reboot was caused by a lack of "VRM power warm up", but using Full Power Phase (Extreme), it still happens. Note that it doesn't always go [18hr+ prime pass, reboot, 2min prime fail]. Sometimes the next failure happens after 1-4 hours instead of <10mins; very arbitrary.
> Btw, looks like even at 2000, 9-10-10 1T is still the best I can do. No go on 9-9-9 1T.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that IB doesn't do well with these memory compared to SB. I had no problem getting to 2133mhz when I had my 2550K, but my 3570K just doesn't like high clocks, despite having a better IMC. Even though others say it is useless, you can always try upping your VCCIO and see if you can maintain tighter timings. It did help me a bit when I was trying for 2133mhz, but I was never stable enough.
Click to expand...

I hear alot of bad about 3570K IMC. 3770K ont he other hand seems limitless almost.


----------



## ti20n

FWIW I tried all the way to 1.19 Vccio 1.05 Vccsa 1.60 Vdram. It could be the IMC, the RAM, or maybe the Asus P8Z77-V bioses are just bad at secondary setting timings for these Samsungs, I don't know.


----------



## Kokin

It's really not worth the trouble if you ask me. Overclocking is fun, but once you start spending more and more time only to get bad results, it's time to step back and cut back on losses. However if you enjoy the process, then go nuts.


----------



## Elenkhos

I am having some real problems with these Samsung Green memories. I can't get even those ridiculously loose stock timings (11-11-11-28) to work at DDR-1600. IBT and Prime gives errors or freezes the whole system in a couple of minutes. I have tried voltage from 1.28 to 1.475.

I am running them with ASRock Z77 Extreme4 and i7-3770K. Could it be a compatibility problem or is there a problem with the memories itself? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Are you overclocking your processor as well? Those memory sticks should run at stock speeds and rated voltage just fine. Have you run memtest86 and in-windows MemTest? I'd recommend testing them first, with your processor at stock speeds. It's quite possible that one of your sticks is faulty if you can't get it stable at stock settings.


----------



## Elenkhos

Well I did some more testing (Windows install was probably corrupted due to excess BSODs) and it seems that the memories work now at 2000 MHz with their stock timings (11 etc.) and 1.475 V.

But I cannot even boot with 2133 MHz or higher speed. Well I am disappointed of course, I was expecting at least 2200 MHz speed or even 2400 MHz like many others have been able to achieve.

I am still wondering about compatibility issues or maybe I have some little setting wrong in BIOS...well I can't think what it could be.


----------



## ElevenEleven

How many sticks are you using? If 4, you're going to have trouble getting them stable at that voltage and those settings. If 2, it's a bit of a lottery, I suppose. I had my first two stable at 2133 11-11-11-28-1T at 1.45V without adding any other voltages. Currently running another 2 at 1866 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.45V in my new set up - haven't bothered to get them higher, as my focus was on undervolting the processor as much as possible.


----------



## Elenkhos

I have 4 sticks but I am trying to overclock with only 2 sticks.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Ah. Well 4 would in most cases be more difficult to overclock together. Try the other two, I suppose. 1866 9-9-9-24-1T isn't too bad either, if you can get that. It worked for 4 sticks for me just fine, but I couldn't get them to work at 2133MHz 11-11-11-28(/30)-1T at any voltage - only 2 at a time. I think these are like a CPU - some clock better some worse. I suspect that the two (out of my original 6 sticks) that I sold along with my previous desktop were my best overclockers =/ Oh well.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Hmmmmm what would these be!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147180
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147179

I'm hoping these are the same modules but in 8gb size... That would be amazing! Can't find full stats.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Hmmmmm what would these be!!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147180
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147179
> I'm hoping these are the same modules but in 8gb size... That would be amazing! Can't find full stats.


They're ECC therefore won't work?
Being server RAM i'd say it's suggested that they wouldn't overclock well either, that's just my speculation from what I've seen with server side stuff.
I still can't manage to get my sticks to boot and remain stable at 10-10-10-28 1600 I know that my motherboards BIOS needs to be updated to allow it but I've got to wait for that.


----------



## fuadm424

So I went to Microcenter today to by some thermal paste and fan extension wires, but look what decided to sneak up into my shopping cart











I was very surprised at how small they were, and even with the bare PCB, how beautiful. I cant imagine why most cheap ram use green PSBs (In fact PCBs shouldnt be anything but black)

I tried overclocking some Corsair Vengeance LP ram and couldnt get it to post past 1670 (BCLK of 104.5) at 1.5v and default 9-9-9-24 timings. Hopefully these will be more fun to OC. I dunno If it's because of these modules but other 2000+ MHz ramsticks are now less than $100.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> It's usually limited to your motherboard, since Intel chipsets tend to not like any voltage over 1.65v. If you have an AMD system, you can go higher, but it may not bring higher clocks due to heat and chip limits.


Not limited by motherboard, except in the sense that the mobo is supplying power, and no Intel platform post LGA-775 has the memory connected to the chipset in any way.

The IMC is on the CPU and going past a certain level of vDIMM, or a certain differential voltage, can damage the CPU itself.

Memory ICs also have limits. All JEDEC certified DDR3 is rated to survive at least 1.575v long term, and much higher for short periods of time. In practice these 30nm Samsung ICs are probably OK with 1.65v, but it's doubtful that so much voltage will be beneficial with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> They're ECC therefore won't work?


ECC memory in a non-ECC platform functions normally, just not as ECC.

Registered memory is a different matter. Registered memory will not function at all on most desktop platforms/CPUs.

So yeah, the memory in question won't work, but because it's registered, not because it's ECC.


----------



## Yor_

Guys, I've got 2 kits (2x4GB) stable at 1866 9-9-9-24-1T 1.45v, but I can't get 4 kits (4x4GB) at that same speed. That's really the speed i'm looking for, shouldn't be that hard. What do I need to do in order to make 16GB stable other than the dram voltage?


----------



## ElevenEleven

When setting memory speed, voltage, and latency values, there are numerous options, beyond the standard "1866-9-9-9-24-1T at 1.45V" (a hypothetical set of numbers) one can enter. I assume most people only tweak these 7 values (and perhaps 2 other voltages in some extreme cases) and leave other latency settings alone on Auto modes. When leaving them on Auto though, can the automatically selected values compensate enough for tighter user-selected timings to make the memory run significantly slower in the end?

I.e. do we need to specify every latency value for best results, or it's okay to leave everything on Auto beyond the "9-9-9-24-1T" set, and it won't make much of a difference?


----------



## ihatelolcats

the secondary timings make a significant difference as far as stability on my amd system


----------



## Yor_

Any tips on how to set those timings correctly?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yor_*
> 
> Any tips on how to set those timings correctly?


If you are using two DIMMs per channel, you probably need to loosen tRFC, and possibly RTL.

The techpowerup article explains tWCL, which may be useful if you have a board that allows configuration of this setting.

Much of the rest will depend on trial and error, though you can use the default SPD timings as a template and extrapolate from there.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you guys should start posting with MemTweakit open and make thinks easier for everyone ,try to _loosened up tertiarys_ (test with 32M PI )and why everyone is afraid of 1.65v ? lol
> 
> here is similar Samsung IC (full size pcb ) M378B5273DH0-CH9
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/50#post_18057544


Hey, can you explain how to go about that? I can't go past 2200mhz no matter what. Same z77x-ud5h-wb as you, same ram, same 3770k lol
I tried EVERYTHING! I even flashed to the f14 bios, which had a 'Samsung green" oc fix of sorts. Nope, no go.
The best I could squeeze out of them was 2200mhz cl9-12-12-21-1T @ 1.75v, 2133mhz cl10-11-11-21-1t @ 1.65v for daily usage.

I installed mem tweakit but it doesn't work. All the timings are blank and I can't change anything with it.
I have easytune6 and GTL, but those aren't as complete as mem tweakit.

I want 2666mhz xD

Thanks!


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm off to work in few minutes ,will get back to you tomorrow
P.S. there is a fix for MemtweakIt somewhere (try to Google for the fix ,i think someone mention it on XS ) ,GTL have all the settings you need and the are the same as in TweakIt


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm off to work in few minutes ,will get back to you tomorrow
> P.S. there is a fix for MemtweakIt somewhere (try to Google for the fix ,i think someone mention it on XS ) ,GTL have all the settings you need and the are the same as in TweakIt


I couldn't find tertiary timings (save for a few) in GTL...and couldn't find the fix.
I'll try another bios too...
Thanks!


----------



## Crack_Fox

Mine do 10-10-10-28-1t 2133MHz @ 1.4v even with my 2600k up to 5GHz. Got them from overclockers uk if I recall correctly. I'll update with screen shots tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack_Fox*
> 
> Mine do 10-10-10-28-1t 2133MHz @ 1.4v even with my 2600k up to 5GHz. Got them from overclockers uk if I recall correctly. I'll update with screen shots tomorrow if I remember.


Mine did 2133mhz cl10-10-10-28-1T with my 2600k too...I think it's my board's current bios.

Can you try tighter timings with 1.65v?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Playing around with 3 sets of these sticks, each overclocks differently and likes different ranges.

Here's my current set of 2x 4GB sticks: 1.5V 2000MHz 9-9-9-26-1T



I think I can do better, perhaps lower the voltage a bit or tighten timings. Amusingly enough, to get to 2133MHz, this set has to be at 11-11-11-30-1T at ~1.45-1.5V, so not really worth it for me. Also, I'm only playing with ~1.5V and under voltages in this case, since this system is for my "low watt, energy efficient" project.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crack_Fox*
> 
> Mine do 10-10-10-28-1t 2133MHz @ 1.4v even with my 2600k up to 5GHz. Got them from overclockers uk if I recall correctly. I'll update with screen shots tomorrow if I remember.


None of my 3 sets of these sticks could do this. I could do 2133 11-11-11-28-1T at 1.45V with one of my sets, but 10-11-11-28-1T wouldn't be stable up to 1.65V, which I wouldn't use for these sticks anyway. I think the extreme overclocking sticks are not very common, but they still overclock quite well, reasonably speaking.


----------



## CattleCorn

I got 9-10-10-27 @ 2133 w/ 1.5v without really even trying. Pondering whether I should spend the time trying to tighten down timings somehow...


----------



## Jyr

Mine aren't doing well







can't even POST at 2133, even with the loosest timings and 1.6v.

Even having issues with 1866.


----------



## sherlock

A pair of Mine on an ASUS P8Z77-V.



1866 9-9-9-24 1T 1.35V, only thing I did was input 1866 and 1.35V rest auto and the board give me those timings. Passed 2 hours of Prime Custom Blend with 50% Ram used+Roundoff & Error checking.

2133 @ 1.45V give me 10-11-10-30 1T, probably need to raise voltage a bit and manually tighten the timing.

So far so good, and these sit comfortably underneath my Phantek 14PE, low profile, low voltage, low price & high OC


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyr*
> 
> Mine aren't doing well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't even POST at 2133, even with the loosest timings and 1.6v.
> 
> Even having issues with 1866.


Do a memory check. Check if you have latest BIOS. Test other ram too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElevenEleven

Had to bump up DRAM voltage to 1.55V, but now fully stable at 9-9-9-26-1T 2000MHz. This configuration gave a noticeable score boost over others I tried that I could stay at 1.5V or below for, so I decided I was going to let the sticks suffer at 1.55V for now (that's okay in the long run? I have some case airflow over them).


----------



## sherlock

Finally tried to tighten the timing at 2133(default is 10-11-11-30 at 1.45V)
Manually entered 11-11-11-28 at 1.45V, booted & passed 1 hour of prime 95 blend with 90% Ram use+Roundoff & error checking.



This techpowerup.com review suggest that users stay below 1.5V(preferably 1.475V) for these ram it seems, although I seen tons of people on this forum or techpowerup pushing timing/OC on 1.55-1.6V voltage.


----------



## ivanlabrie

The techpowerup review suggests safe voltages for 24/7 operation. But most people run them with 1.65v max...I run it like that for 24/7 folding at 2133mhz cl10-11-11-26-1T and never had an issue so far.
Who knows how much longer they'll last like that.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Alright, I swapped to 9-10-10-28-1T 2000MHz @ 1.45V for now, which appears stable and gives a very similar score anyway. Will play with lowering the voltage more or tightening the timings.


----------



## sherlock

2133 10-10-10-28 1.45V passed 1 hour of Prime Custom Blend 90% Ram, will give cas 9 a shot.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 
> 2133 10-10-10-28 1.45V passed 1 hour of Prime Custom Blend 90% Ram, will give cas 9 a shot.


CAS9 takes me 1.52v on my new board.


----------



## Bluemustang

Curious. In my bios I have my ram set to the standard 11-11-11-28 but CPU-Z is reporting 9-13-13-35 WTH?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Are you sure you saved your memory settings in the BIOS before exiting? My settings are always reported accurately. Are yours set to Auto by chance or did you manually input them and save before exiting?


----------



## Bluemustang

Set to auto but the bios reports those timings.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Auto can change after you exit the BIOS. If you set them to the timings you need, those timings will be used.


----------



## Bluemustang

Alright yeah setting the timings manually is reporting correct timings in cpuz. Strange.

Sucks to think I havn't been running at those timings all this time though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Alright yeah setting the timings manually is reporting correct timings in cpuz. Strange.
> Sucks to think I havn't been running at those timings all this time though.


The board doesn't recognize the sticks well and uses bizarre auto timings,same here. I had to manually dial each timing and subtiming.


----------



## sherlock

a pair of 4G sticks on my P8Z77-V, *2133Mhz CL9-10-10-26* @1.5V passed 1 hour of Prime Blend Custom 7.2G used(90% of my 7.88G available, been that way since I disabled page file)


----------



## burton560

My second pair showed up last week. Currently rolling at CL7 2T 1600mhz at 1.40v. Should i try for 1T?


----------



## litoralis

Hi forum,

I just bought a i5-3570k + ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 Z77 ATX, and open loop CPU cooler components

and need to buy RAM,

I have every intention to buy 2x4GB of the Samsung 1.35v UDIMM and overclock it as per this thread.

Is US$50 a decent price for the 2x4GB kit?

And can I run this at 2133 as my daily rig?

Is there better options at the $50 price point for 8GB of RAM?


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's $45, not $50:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096

And there are periodic sales. Yes, this RAM is exceptional.


----------



## ivanlabrie

2133mhz cl10 is easily achievable by most of these sticks, and $50 is ok, though a tad higher than what I payed.
I bet you can clock them much higher, but you'll need more voltage.
Good luck!


----------



## Kokin

Some Z77 boards with Ivy Bridge CPUs still struggle to hit 2133mhz. My old P67 and 2550K could hit 5GHz with 2133mhz cl10, but my new platform can only go up to 2000mhz though at some nice cl9 timings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I struggle to get 2400mhz...2200mhz is the current max, with cl9-11-11-21-1T timings and 1.75v. 24/7 config is 2133mhz cl10-10-11-26-1T @ 1.65v. Good enough for me.







(for now)

EDIT: If I check my ram efficiency, I get even better winsat mem scores with this last setup instead of the 2200mhz one, which is interesting to say the least.
I suggest you compare your different ram timings/clocks using maxxmem and winsat mem (from run: cmd, winsat mem)


----------



## ElevenEleven

Yikes, I hope you have some RAM cooling using those voltages!


----------



## ivanlabrie

1.65v is pretty normal for these sort of chips...I have a 120mm front intake fan (5.25" bay) blowing cool air on the sticks too btw.
Ram doesn't heat a lot, unless it's Micron D9 or Hyper with massive overvolting.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litoralis*
> 
> Hi forum,
> I just bought a i5-3570k + ASUS P8Z77-V PRO LGA 1155 Z77 ATX, and open loop CPU cooler components
> and need to buy RAM,
> I have every intention to buy 2x4GB of the Samsung 1.35v UDIMM and overclock it as per this thread.
> Is US$50 a decent price for the 2x4GB kit?
> And can I run this at 2133 as my daily rig?
> Is there better options at the $50 price point for 8GB of RAM?


There is no better option at that price point, CL8 1600 Ram will cost you more than 50 and same goes for 1866 Mhz, both could easily be reached with thest kits.

As far as OC on your system goes
I have *i5-3570K and ASUS P8Z77-V* board(so Same CPU and almost the same Mobo)

Stable(Memtest86+ & Multiple 1 hour Prime Blend Custom torture with 90% Ram used)

*1866 9-9-9-24 1T 1.35V*(nothing special really)


*2133 9-10-10-26 1T 1.5V*(On the package it says 1.35V & 1.5V support so you could safely run these at 1.5 V no problem, theortically you could run them up to 1.575V without problem, there are brave people on techpowerup.com & up above that are running these 1.6-1.65V 24/7.


Mine pair of Ram sits under PH-TC14PE Twin Tower Air Cooler so I never worry about the heat issues, but 1.5V should be definitely fine.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Alright, I swapped to 9-10-10-28-1T 2000MHz @ 1.45V for now


Nice, almost exactly what I run. 1.46V for rock stable 2000 9-10-10-28-1T.

A couple notes to other readers:

Some Ivy's will still struggle at 2133 (from IMC or motherboard issue), no matter the RAM module or Vdimm/Vccsa/Vccio. *2133 is not guaranteed even if you buy these Samsungs*.
1 hour of Prime is nowhere near enough to claim stability for RAM. One setting can pass Prime for 8 hours five times in a row (with reboots in between), and then fail after only 30mins on the sixth run.
2133 CL10 is not significantly faster than 2000 CL9, according to synthetic benchmarks and 3DMark11 Physics test


----------



## funfortehfun

I bought 8GB of these for a new upcoming mini-ITX HTPC build (reason: very low heat output, very low profile, both big pluses for a SFF build). I'm going to be using these on a P8H77-I motherboard with an i3-2125. Anybody have suggestions for overclocks? I'm thinking of overclocking to 1600 MHz but with low latency (CAS 7, 6, maybe).


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I bought 8GB of these for a new upcoming mini-ITX HTPC build (reason: very low heat output, very low profile, both big pluses for a SFF build). I'm going to be using these on a P8H77-I motherboard with an i3-2125. Anybody have suggestions for overclocks? I'm thinking of overclocking to 1600 MHz but with low latency (CAS 7, 6, maybe).


You should easily get 1600mhz with CAS8, but CAS 7 might require some tweaking of the secondary timings and different RAM/IMC voltages. I haven't seen anyone hit CAS6, but Intel platforms generally do better with higher clock speeds and looser timings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I can do 1600mhz 6-7-6-21-1T at 1.65v...even 1866mhz cl6-7-6-26-1T too, same volts.








I'll post some validations later.


----------



## beetlespin

Are you using the bios that gigabyte put out just for overclocking Samsung ram?


----------



## coachmark2

This stuff... is unbelievable.


----------



## Kokin

It's just my particular CPU And board combo that doesn't allow to go high on memory overclocking. I'm just glad to be running 4.7ghz on a relatively low voltage.


----------



## ivanlabrie

3770k's imc is way better than 3570k's...but I need 1.37v for 4.7ghz lol

I'm using f14 bios, same results as special f10x bios, but final release.


----------



## sherlock

My 4.5 Ghz OC on i5-3570K just passed a 12 hour continuous prime Blend 90% ram test, which means my 2133 9-10-10-26 1.5V 1T Samsung Rams passed as well:


CPU-Z validation


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My 4.5 Ghz OC on i5-3570K just passed a 12 hour continuous prime Blend 90% ram test, which means my 2133 9-10-10-26 1.5V 1T Samsung Rams passed as well:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z validation


nice work, how are the temps with the phanteks?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> nice work, how are the temps with the phanteks?


Either ASUS Qfan is lazy(showing 1059-1100 rpm on my PH-140s whose PWM max should be 1200, this is on turbo(max) setting) or my R4 2X 140 mm stock intake isn't getting enough air in.

But at 1.304Vcore : Max of 73-80-78-75C in the 12 hour run with Room temp 21-24C while acceptable(max is 25C from Tjmax) it means I don't have thermo headroom for a 4.6-4.7 attempt, Getting 4 140mm T.B Vegas Duos in today along with a pair of TY-143s to see if I can improve the cooling, if that don't help then I'll remount with some PK-1 TIM.

Also trying to see if ASUS fixed the Fan Xpert 2 getting rickrolled by registry cleaner(tune-up utility in my case) issue so I can use it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Pretty good results! Nice ram chips there...they may have some more ocing headroom, but sometimes it's not worth it.

On a sidenote, I've lowered my vdimm from 1.65v to 1.575v and I'm still stable. 2133mhz cl10-10-11-26-1T (those sort of timings work good for these chips, as do 10-11-11-26-1T, which could also be 9-10-10 or 9-9-10...)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Either ASUS Qfan is lazy(showing 1059-1100 rpm on my PH-140s whose PWM max should be 1200, this is on turbo(max) setting) or my R4 2X 140 mm stock intake isn't getting enough air in.
> But at 1.304Vcore : Max of 73-80-78-75C in the 12 hour run with Room temp 21-24C while acceptable(max is 25C from Tjmax) it means I don't have thermo headroom for a 4.6-4.7 attempt, Getting 4 140mm T.B Vegas Duos in today along with a pair of TY-143s to see if I can improve the cooling, if that don't help then I'll remount with some PK-1 TIM.
> Also trying to see if ASUS fixed the Fan Xpert 2 getting rickrolled by registry cleaner(tune-up utility in my case) issue so I can use it.


Not too bad of temps, its unfortunate it takes so much vcore to get there, have you tried bumping down to 4.4? Mine only takes about 1.18 volts under load at 4.4 but has a pretty massive jump to get to 4.5+

it loads in the mid 60c. also I haven't tried taking my ram past 1866 9-9-9-24, its just running so good like this


----------



## axipher

I'm currently trying to decide on RAM for my A8-3870k based car-puter build. Anyone else have experience pairing these kits with APU's?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide on RAM for my A8-3870k based car-puter build. Anyone else have experience pairing these kits with APU's?


Not yet, but I'll be interested in seeing your results. I'm thinking about doing a trinity APU build if I can sell my extra GPU.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide on RAM for my A8-3870k based car-puter build. Anyone else have experience pairing these kits with APU's?


Unfortunately I can't say for how they run with APU's, but I can highly recommend them for space saving in your glove box. They are absolutely tiny. Also use very little power, which would be another advantage in your situation.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide on RAM for my A8-3870k based car-puter build. Anyone else have experience pairing these kits with APU's?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, but I'll be interested in seeing your results. I'm thinking about doing a trinity APU build if I can sell my extra GPU.
Click to expand...

If I decide on them, I'll be sure to post some detailed results at all speeds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide on RAM for my A8-3870k based car-puter build. Anyone else have experience pairing these kits with APU's?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I can't say for how they run with APU's, but I can highly recommend them for space saving in your glove box. They are absolutely tiny. Also use very little power, which would be another advantage in your situation.
Click to expand...

That is exactly what I was thinking.

I'm going to see if I can nudge some sponsorship form Samsung for memory.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That is exactly what I was thinking.
> I'm going to see if I can nudge some sponsorship form Samsung for memory.


That sounds good. I hope they pull through, these sticks are pretty impressive.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Not too bad of temps, its unfortunate it takes so much vcore to get there, have you tried bumping down to 4.4? Mine only takes about 1.18 volts under load at 4.4 but has a pretty massive jump to get to 4.5+
> it loads in the mid 60c. also I haven't tried taking my ram past 1866 9-9-9-24, its just running so good like this


Well, I did pass 44X on my way to 45X

The setting that got me past 44X was:

VID=1.286 Voffset=-0.03
Vcore= 1.264 , Idle Minimum= 0.936V
Temp= 65/72/70/67C

My 45X originally passed 15 min at
VID=1.286 Voffset=-.020
Vcore= 1.272-1.28V , Idle Minimum= 0.944V
Temp= 69/76/74/69C
15 Min of Prime passed

But stable required a 1.3Vcore achieved by a +0.05 Offset, so I expect 44X to require a 1.28Vcore, not that much different from 1.3V.
Since my PLL is already pretty low(1.6V), the only realistic way to reduce Vcore would be dropping LLC to 50%, don't think that would help stability much but I'll experiment with it a bit.

My V bump was at 43X where I passed with a 1.2 Vcore( stable probably needs a 1.22), 44X was needed 1.26 to pass 15 min and likely 1.28 to stable., 45X 1.28 to pass, 1.3V to stable.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Well, I did pass 44X on my way to 45X
> The setting that got me past 44X was:
> VID=1.286 Voffset=-0.03
> Vcore= 1.264 , Idle Minimum= 0.936V
> Temp= 65/72/70/67C
> My 45X originally passed 15 min at
> VID=1.286 Voffset=-.020
> Vcore= 1.272-1.28V , Idle Minimum= 0.944V
> Temp= 69/76/74/69C
> 15 Min of Prime passed
> But stable required a 1.3Vcore achieved by a +0.05 Offset, so I expect 44X to require a 1.28Vcore, not that much different from 1.3V.
> Since my PLL is already pretty low(1.6V), the only realistic way to reduce Vcore would be dropping LLC to 50%, don't think that would help stability much but I'll experiment with it a bit.
> My V bump was at 43X where I passed with a 1.2 Vcore( stable probably needs a 1.22), 44X was needed 1.26 to pass 15 min and likely 1.28 to stable., 45X 1.28 to pass, 1.3V to stable.


I see, well the temps are still under control, so I would worry too much about it.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My 4.5 Ghz OC on i5-3570K just passed a 12 hour continuous prime Blend 90% ram test, which means my 2133 9-10-10-26 1.5V 1T Samsung Rams passed as well[/URL]


These chip (or Ivy IMC) could run 2133 for 20h+, but I recommend trying 4-5 consecutive 7h runs (with reboots in between) to make sure there are no failures related to VRM instability or thermal expansion.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> These chip (or Ivy IMC) could run 2133 for 20h+, but I recommend trying 4-5 consecutive 7h runs (with reboots in between) to make sure there are no failures related to VRM instability or thermal expansion.


I am afraid that I have better things to do with *2 days* of my life testing if 1.5V Ram under a twin tower heat sink "have VRM instability or thermal expansion problems".Maybe when I have tons of free time+no need to sleep I might try it out.


----------



## ti20n

Prime95 is a low-priority application, it shouldn't slow down gaming or web browsing


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Prime95 is a low-priority application, it shouldn't slow down gaming or web browsing


If I actually have 36 straight hours to prime, might consider it.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide on RAM for my A8-3870k based car-puter build. Anyone else have experience pairing these kits with APU's?


I have mine paired with an ASRock A75 Extreme 6 and a 3870K. Does 1866 @ 9-10-10-24, 1.5v. I still need to do some tweaking but so far so good. I found is that in order to do 2000+ you need to adjust the base clock which is fine but it's tied to the PCIe clock. So you're given ±8 MHz until it BSOD. In order to remedy this you have to change the SATA configuration to IDE compatibility mode which allows a much larger range. The problem is that you lose NCQ and TRIM (if you're using a SSD).


----------



## anubis1127

Good to know, SimpleTech.


----------



## Xero.

Definitely looking into this. Without any question. My RAM sux large, limits my OC big time.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> I have mine paired with an ASRock A75 Extreme 6 and a 3870K. Does 1866 @ 9-10-10-24, 1.5v. I still need to do some tweaking but so far so good. I found is that in order to do 2000+ you need to adjust the base clock which is fine but it's tied to the PCIe clock. So you're given ±8 MHz until it BSOD. In order to remedy this you have to change the SATA configuration to IDE compatibility mode which allows a much larger range. The problem is that you lose NCQ and TRIM (if you're using a SSD).


Cool information, though I wouldn't bother losing out on SSD capabilities just to get a RAM boost. +rep


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Cool information, though I wouldn't bother losing out on SSD capabilities just to get a RAM boost. +rep


I go the other way around-> disabling page files->Reducing available Ram size to get a SSD capability boost.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I go the other way around-> disabling page files->Reducing available Ram size to get a SSD capability boost.


I believe you're talking about 2 different things... Both can be done at the same time and do not contradict each other. Reducing the amount of RAM does not impact its performance, unless you don't have enough of it.


----------



## jasjeet

Just got the 16gb kit here are my settings:
Timings 10 10 11 29 1t at 2133mhz 1.52v.
CPU VTT: 1.075v (not changed since CPU Overclock)
VCCSA: 1.04v (changed after CPU overclock from 1.0v)

Prime95 blend with 14gb tested, had 1 core fail after 4hr30mins with rounding error expected 0.4 got 0.49xxxxx.

Any ideas what to change? I think maybe 1.05v on VCCSA?


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Just got the 16gb kit here are my settings:
> Timings 10 10 11 29 1t at 2133mhz 1.52v.
> CPU VTT: 1.075v (not changed since CPU Overclock)
> VCCSA: 1.04v (changed after CPU overclock from 1.0v)
> Prime95 blend with 14gb tested, had 1 core fail after 4hr30mins with rounding error expected 0.4 got 0.49xxxxx.
> Any ideas what to change? I think maybe 1.05v on VCCSA?


2x8Gb???


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> 2x8Gb???


Nah, I bet it is 4X4G, makes more sense since it is a X79 platform with quad channel.


----------



## ElevenEleven

He probably means 4 sticks of 4GB.


----------



## jasjeet

Yes, 4x4Gb guys.


----------



## CL3P20

*Team Extreme - 2133mhz : 9-11-11-30 : 1.5v kit*

* Samsung HCH9 IC's*

vccio - 1.13v

IMC/SA - 1.12

vcore - 1.1

vDIMM - 1.71

PLL - 1.82

PCH - 1.66



Will try for max validation and 4ghz - 1mil Pi time today


----------



## Fonne

Just got this kit today, no testing yet ...



Here it my motherboard with TridentX 2400 Mhz ...



And the Samsung Green ...



A HUGE difference in size ....


----------



## ElevenEleven

Congrats







And personally, I think these sticks look great. Most RAM heatspreaders look very cheap to me now - some printed text or funky tops, or just generally goofy / toy-like looking. I frequently read people scoffing at the Samsung modules due to the lack of heatspreaders, but then I'm not sure those people had ever actually had these sticks in front of them to compare!

The closest I came to being impressed with heatspreaders were these ones:










Green PCB though =/

And a fittingly cool photo:


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I would have to agree that the low profile and black pcb of the samsung memory looks way better than the tall and almost useless heatsinks that come with most dimms generally. Can't wait for mine to arrive!


----------



## Scorpion49

I just bought a pair of these at Fry's since my Avexir Mpower memory sucks so bad at overclocking (can't even make 1866mhz at 11-11-11-32-2T 1.50v). They seem to be a really good pair so far, running 32m pi at 2200mhz 10-10-10-28-1T at 1.400v right now. It doesn't want to POST above 2200 so far no matter what, so I'm going to keep it at 2200 and pull the timings down and see how low it can go and still be stable.

I had 6 or 8 sticks of these before and they were great but I never tried to push them much. Today is the day it seems


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I just bought a pair of these at Fry's since my Avexir Mpower memory sucks so bad at overclocking (can't even make 1866mhz at 11-11-11-32-2T 1.50v). They seem to be a really good pair so far, running 32m pi at 2200mhz 10-10-10-28-1T at 1.400v right now. It doesn't want to POST above 2200 so far no matter what, so I'm going to keep it at 2200 and pull the timings down and see how low it can go and still be stable.
> I had 6 or 8 sticks of these before and they were great but I never tried to push them much. Today is the day it seems


AFAIK these Samsung sticks can't OC at all on *MPower*, it have been mentioned in the MPower topic before:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelly.*
> 
> We know the Avexir MSI Z77 MPOWER Optimized work, also the G.Skill TridentX 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz kit as example.
> What other kits work well with this board? I am sure I read the Samsung Green (MV-3V4G3D/US) 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-12800C11 1600MHz 30nm Dual Channel Kit don't overclock very well with the Mpower, has anyone had any luck with them?
> I'm looking to buy some more ram, what ram will run at spec at 2400+ with the MSI Mpower?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Be careful with the Samsung sticks on this board. Mine wouldn't boot at anything other than 1600mhz while I had the running flawlessly on a P67 board at 2133. I would recommend to just buy some other sticks, the trident x 2400mhz sticks are running great on this board so far.


Might be a Bios issue, but none of the Bios updates I seen so far addressed it yet.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> AFAIK these Samsung sticks can't OC at all on *MPower*, it have been mentioned in the MPower topic before:
> Might be a Bios issue, but none of the Bios updates I seen so far addressed it yet.


Overclocks fine on mine, I settled at 9-10-9-28-1T at 2000mhz for folding, 1.415v.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Overclocks fine on mine, I settled at 9-10-9-28-1T at 2000mhz for folding, 1.415v.


Hmm, that's strange, I guess MSI fixed it with a Bios update.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Overclocks fine on mine, I settled at 9-10-9-28-1T at 2000mhz for folding, 1.415v.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, that's strange, I guess MSI fixed it with a Bios update.
Click to expand...

I dunno.. pretty sure I am running the older of the BIOS out there [17.1] and my Team sticks are definite Sammy HCH9's... no issues what-so-ever.. I have updated to the newest beta BIOS and things got better actually !


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I dunno.. pretty sure I am running the older of the BIOS out there [17.1] and my Team sticks are definite Sammy HCH9's... no issues what-so-ever.. I have updated to the newest beta BIOS and things got better actually !
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1084315/


I think the guy I quoted was using the MV-3V4G3D/US(this is the most wide spread model sold on Newegg), These are" HYKO" instead of HCH9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Be careful with the Samsung sticks on this board. Mine wouldn't boot at anything other than 1600mhz while I had the running flawlessly on a P67 board at 2133. I would recommend to just buy some other sticks, the trident x 2400mhz sticks are running great on this board so far.


----------



## CL3P20

'HYK0' .. yes. There are some bugs to be worked with those still it seems. Very good mem too... just as capable of very high speeds.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

What are you guys using to test stability? I'm thinking mainly prime blend with all of the available memory set to use and maybe a little memtest.

I can't wait to get my set.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> What are you guys using to test stability? I'm thinking mainly *prime blend with all of the available memory set to use* and maybe a little memtest.
> I can't wait to get my set.


That's what I use. It usually encounters an error instantly or within an hour or two.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Overclocks fine on mine, I settled at 9-10-9-28-1T at 2000mhz for folding, 1.415v.


Good to know. I'll probably pick some up tomorrow. Ordered a mpower friday.


----------



## Fonne

First try on my Samsung Green 1600 Mhz ...



Just set them to 2200 Mhz in the bios and added some volt ....



Also tried 2400 Mhz with both CL10 and CL11 but no luck ... Got NO idea about timings, so maybe its the problem ...


----------



## CL3P20

going over 2200mhz will require adjusting the 'advanced timing' section.. basically your third set of timings.

9-11-10-28 should be pretty good for most of the Sammies up to ~2100mhz or so.. then you may need to go to 9-12-12-28 or so along with moving twrrrdd and the other tertiary timings .. as they need to be looser than most boards will choose for "Auto" settings with this memory.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> I'm getting 2133MHz 10-10-10-28 2T @1.575V 10h P95 Blend stable without much tweaking. Could probably lower the voltage if i did. What CPU does your friend have?
> 
> And your rig is currently saying "2133MHz @ 12-11-12-34 1.6v".


Well, pardon me for not updating my rig everytime I strap my timings. I'm surprised I'm even allowed on these forums...and he has a 2600k. That's good for you, but in my personal experience with a few of these sets they are no better nor worse than other quality memory. The lower price is very nice tho I'll admit. Too bad my friend burnt out from being at 1.6v after only a few short months and my mushkin is still going strong.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Well, pardon me for not updating my rig everytime I strap my timings. I'm surprised I'm even allowed on these forums...and he has a 2600k. That's good for you, but in my personal experience with a few of these sets they are no better nor worse than other quality memory. The lower price is very nice tho I'll admit. Too bad my friend burnt out from being at 1.6v after only a few short months and my mushkin is still going strong.


AFAIK most people here are getting decent timing and good speed at or below 1.575 V, mine pair was rolling 2133 9-10-10-26 at 1.5V on a 3570K(Proof Prime test was 10+ pages ago). Pushing 1.6V on these is definitely in the "do it at your own risk" category.


----------



## CL3P20

I am running 1.77 - 1.8v for benching 2D and 3D .. the sticks are holding up great, with no signs of degrading after several hours of multiple bench sessions thus far.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I am running 1.77 - 1.8v for benching 2D and 3D .. the sticks are holding up great, with no signs of degrading after several hours of multiple bench sessions thus far.


Not sure if you posted your speed/timings, but how fast have you been able to push them at that voltage?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> I am running 1.77 - 1.8v for benching 2D and 3D .. the sticks are holding up great, with no signs of degrading after several hours of multiple bench sessions thus far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you posted your speed/timings, but how fast have you been able to push them at that voltage?
Click to expand...

a little over 2450mhz with 1.77v on air.. 9-12-12-24 2T



Heres a qwk 3D run i did with the RAM @ 2400mhz


----------



## Sam OCX

I've binned 30+ sticks last summer, here is the best pair

 

...not real good clockers as there is lots of stuff that has 1200 9-11-11 1.65V as spec, but impressive price/performance nevertheless


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> AFAIK most people here are getting decent timing and good speed at or below 1.575 V, mine pair was rolling 2133 9-10-10-26 at 1.5V on a 3570K(Proof Prime test was 10+ pages ago). Pushing 1.6V on these is definitely in the "do it at your own risk" category.


I guess it's the luck of the draw. I may be bias since i love mushkin; for their ram and their support. but i may try a set of these in my upcoming ivy build. of course i will buy a pair of mushkin just in case


----------



## Fonne

Is still really trying go get my Samsung Green 1600 Mhz to run 2400 Mhz ....



2200 Mhz CL10 is no problem, but 2400 Mhz just will not boot - Have tried 1.65v and CL 11-11-11-30 but still no luck ...


----------



## tsm106

Not all cpus can handle it. I can run 2400 no problem under 5ghz but not at 5ghz or high for ex.


----------



## ketapang

Hi guys, wanna share my results here. 2400mhz 10-11-11-28 1T.


----------



## Genzel

What is a safe max daily use voltage on these sticks? ~1.5?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> What is a safe max daily use voltage on these sticks? ~1.5?


you should be 100% fine at 1.5V since these are dual voltage sticks(1.35V,1.5V), actually anything below 1.575(5% extra) should be just fine.


----------



## Velathawen

Did anyone on SB ever get the ram sticks stable above 1866 when running 16GB or more?


----------



## SMK

I had to take out 8gb to get 2133 stable at any timing or voltage. My 2700K was not having 16gb 2133 at all


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK*
> 
> I had to take out 8gb to get 2133 stable at any timing or voltage. My 2700K was not having 16gb 2133 at all


 What vccio voltage were you running? IMO - for +8GBs its pretty common to have to run more than 1.09v for vccio


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Genzel*
> 
> What is a safe max daily use voltage on these sticks? ~1.5?
> 
> 
> 
> you should be 100% fine at 1.5V since these are dual voltage sticks(1.35V,1.5V), actually anything below 1.575(5% extra) should be just fine.
Click to expand...

they aren't dual voltage sticks as far as i know. not sure what that would mean anyway
there are two different PCBs, one is 1.35v and one 1.5v
low profile 1.35v sticks are rated for 1.28v to 1.475v


----------



## ti20n

I don't believe that's quite right. MV-3V4G3D/US (low profile) appears rated for both 1.35v +/- 5% and 1.50v +-5%. I've run them from 1.35v to 1.60v without issues.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> they aren't dual voltage sticks as far as i know. not sure what that would mean anyway
> there are two different PCBs, one is 1.35v and one 1.5v
> low profile 1.35v sticks are rated for 1.28v to 1.475v


It is writeen _1.35V *and* 1.5V_ support on My MV-3V4G3D/US Ram's package, pulled a picture from Techpowerup's review, the same one you pulled your 1.475V number from:


----------



## wrxxx

killed a set at 1.65.... i wouldnt volt up that high guys. mine no longer is stable at any clock.


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm using one set at 1.475V and the other at 1.45V, personally. I figured I was going to run them at lower voltage than average rather than go for max clocks at over 1.5V just in case. I can do 2000MHz at 9-10-10-24-1T and 1.45V no problem on my main computer (9-9-9-9-24-1T was almost stable but not quite without bumping up voltage significantly, but MaxxMem didn't indicate much of a difference between the two settings).

Speaking of 2000MHz setting, I can only select this on my new ASRock Z77E-ITX motherboard - it was not available on my ASRock Extreme4 (Z77) or my family member's Gigabyte Z68 motherboard, so I have to run his RAM at 9-9-9-24-1T 1866MHz. Is the 2000MHz setting very uncommon, or is there some way to unlock it?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrxxx*
> 
> killed a set at 1.65.... i wouldnt volt up that high guys. mine no longer is stable at any clock.


Wow.. yeah I'm not going over 1.5v for 24/7 use.
I can't get mine 1866MHz at 10-10-10-28 which isn't exactly 100% stable.. My board doesn't seem to like these set of sticks.


----------



## Blameless

Virtually all DDR3 is speced to take up to 1.575v continually, regardless of it's nominal rating. This generally applies even to DDR3L (1.35v) and DDR3U (1.25v) parts.

I've accumulated quite a number of these (I have fourteen sticks, so far) and have begun to notice a fair degree of variability from DIMM to DIMM. For example, on my current board, with it's immature BIOS, I do not have control over tRC. At tight tRCs, some of my sticks need as much as 1.525v to be stable, while others, at the exact same speed and timings, are stable at sub 1.35v. Max stable OC between my best and worst DIMMs differs by over 300MT/s.


----------



## Hukkel

I was looking for them in Holland and they're 67 euros for one set. pfff that is more than a set of Patriot Viper 3 2133 2*4GB. It's just the timing that would be more epic with these. But I hoped they would be cheaper


----------



## ElevenEleven

So it's not a matter of temperature to go over 1.575V for a long time without heat spreaders for these and remain in a safe zone?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> So it's not a matter of temperature to go over 1.575V for a long time without heat spreaders for these and remain in a safe zone?


Nope. Heat spreaders have no impact on how much voltage a dimm can handle.

I find Heat spreaders to be useless on DDR3, on my g.skill DDR3, I ripped the heat spreaders off, because they were terribly gaudy (Ripjaws X). I still have that kit OC'd, and running @ 1.65v since April of this year, folding 24/7 for the most part, with no issues.


----------



## Fonne

Im running 2200 Mhz CL10 @ 1.5v but need to test some more (Lower voltage) - Think that 2200 Mhz at max 1.5v would be a nice 24/7 setting.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just know that with a better heatsink that the GDDR3 on my GTX280 clocked better. How much exactly that translates over to 30nm ddr3 I have no clue but I find it hard to believe that better cooling would have no effect.


----------



## Sam OCX

The Samsung ICs can take the volts easily - 



 - the very same kit is running at 2.0V in my mother's computer 24/7 since August and I haven't heard her report any single problem.
Same goes for PSC, Elpida BBSE and Hypers - all of those ICs can perfectly take 1.9-2.1V, even on air.

What makes the memory "die", I believe, is the PCB design.
Although I have never killed a single memory stick with voltage (out of thousands I had), I have seen numerious examples (mostly OEM and low-profile memory) when "good" ICs would just stop scaling past certain voltage for no apparent reason.


----------



## Codaisayoda

dang. might have to get me a set of these as well


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The Samsung ICs can take the volts easily -
> 
> 
> 
> - the very same kit is running at 2.0V in my mother's computer 24/7 since August and I haven't heard her report any single problem.


Your mother has some extreme computer







Mine is happy with an i3 and 4GB of DDR 1333 RAM...


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The Samsung ICs can take the volts easily -
> 
> 
> 
> - *the very same kit is running at 2.0V in my mother's computer 24/7 since August* and I haven't heard her report any single problem.
> Same goes for PSC, Elpida BBSE and Hypers - all of those ICs can perfectly take 1.9-2.1V, even on air.
> What makes the memory "die", I believe, is the PCB design.
> Although I have never killed a single memory stick with voltage (out of thousands I had), I have seen numerious examples (mostly OEM and low-profile memory) when "good" ICs would just stop scaling past certain voltage for no apparent reason.


WHY??


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> WHY??


two reasons:
a) it is a relatively bad clocker so I hope to get it killed (eventually) to get a better one from RMA
b) because I can


----------



## TheReciever

lol


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I was looking for them in Holland and they're 67 euros for one set. pfff that is more than a set of Patriot Viper 3 2133 2*4GB. It's just the timing that would be more epic with these. But I hoped they would be cheaper


Yeah, we're getting shafted with the pricing on these sticks here. Even so, I do not regret buying two kits. Gives me something to play with, and I absolutely love how these tiny sticks look.









Got mine stable at 2000mhz 9-10-9-20-1T (in quad channel) at ~1.47v.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> two reasons:
> a) it is a relatively bad clocker so I hope to get it killed (eventually) to get a better one from RMA
> b) because I can


How do you RMA them? I might try that too...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I just ordered 2 kits for my system on a newegg daily deal









Lets see how these things clock on ivy!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Really thinking about going after 8GB of these bad boys (one of the Corsair 4GB modules I have died on me the other day).

I've never OC'ed RAM before, are these really that easy to OC?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Really thinking about going after 8GB of these bad boys (one of the Corsair 4GB modules I have died on me the other day).
> I've never OC'ed RAM before, are these really that easy to OC?


Yes. And if you get them from newegg in the next couple of hours, you can get 8GB for 36 bucks like me!


----------



## UNOE

I just got two sets for my RIVE. I'm trying to see what they can do so far I have had them 2133 10-10-10-24-1t 1.525v and 2400 11-11-11-28-1t 1.525v. Don't see much difference between those two speeds. How many volts will I need for 2133 9-10-10-28-1t ?


----------



## TheReciever

Can I use this with my system? I ask since my motherboard doesnt read all my modules anyways so I'd rather be using this til when ever I upgrade again


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> Yeah, we're getting shafted with the pricing on these sticks here. Even so, I do not regret buying two kits. Gives me something to play with, and I absolutely love how these tiny sticks look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine stable at 2000mhz 9-10-9-20-1T (in quad channel) at ~1.47v.


Sounds great! I wouldn't mind that at all.


----------



## SimpleTech

For anyone in the USA, you can get the 4GB DIMMs for $16.99 @ *Newegg*.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> For anyone in the USA, you can get the 4GB DIMMs for $16.99 @ *Newegg*.


I too was about to post this awesome deal. just bought 4 more of them myself. 32GB FTW


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> For anyone in the USA, you can get the 4GB DIMMs for $16.99 @ *Newegg*.


Holy ...
That's almost half the price I paid for them!


----------



## Velathawen

Haha same here, I think I paid like 36 bucks or something for them from Tiger Direct a while back. Still running strong folding at 1866 9-9-9-28 1T 1.485v, don't think I can push any further unless I get an Ivy CPU.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I just got two sets for my RIVE. I'm trying to see what they can do so far I have had them 2133 10-10-10-24-1t 1.525v and 2400 11-11-11-28-1t 1.525v. Don't see much difference between those two speeds. How many volts will I need for 2133 9-10-10-28-1t ?


I would go for a full 1.65v and see if you can't push those dims to 2400 at 9-10-9-27-1t.


----------



## Sam OCX

1200MHz x-10-9-x won't work with Samsung regardless of voltage, 1066MHz CL9 should need 1.45-1.55V depending on the kit quality.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would go for a full 1.65v and see if you can't push those dims to 2400 at 9-10-9-27-1t.


I couldn't even boot 2133 at 9-10-10-28 with 1.59v. Doesn't sound possible to do 9-10-9-27 AT 2400. I'm looking for 24/7 clocks so I think I want something in the 1.5v to 1.6v range. Any suggestions ?

I have another question too the 30nm technology here used for this ram has been out for a year now. How come we haven't seen other manufactures selling 30nm ram that has been bended yet ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I couldn't even boot 2133 at 9-10-10-28 with 1.59v. Doesn't sound possible to do 9-10-9-27 AT 2400. I'm looking for 24/7 clocks so I think I want something in the 1.5v to 1.6v range. Any suggestions ?
> I have another question too the 30nm technology here used for this ram has been out for a year now. How come we haven't seen other manufactures selling 30nm ram that has been bended yet ?


I've noticed I can do cl9-9-10-26-1T with 1.65v (1066mhz)
cl9-10-9 didn't work at all as Sam mentions...


----------



## $ilent

Im having an issue with this memory. I have been running 2133mhz at 9-10-10-28 settings for months folding away, then other day I tried to improve my overclock and increased VCCIO voltage temporarily to 1.15v, only to see if I could boot into windows at a different cpu multiplier. THe overclock failed, but now I cant boot into windows with 2133mhz and my previous timings that were stable, instead my pc just powers on for 5 seconds powers off and keeps repeating this process over and over until I clear cmos and reduce memory speed right down.

Anyone know why this has suddenly happened? Previously I only needed 1.50DRAM volt and no need to change any other voltage setting, now not even 1.65v allows me to boot into windows with 2133...









Have I killed my ram or something?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 1200MHz x-10-9-x won't work with Samsung regardless of voltage, 1066MHz CL9 should need 1.45-1.55V depending on the kit quality.


Yeah I meant to say 9-11-10 .

The funny thing is I was doing math homework when I posted that, and I switched two numbers from ram timings with my homework. I have been working on the same problem for 4 hours because things wouldn't cancel out due to an 11 that kept screwing things up.

Lesson learned, never do math homework


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I couldn't even boot 2133 at 9-10-10-28 with 1.59v. Doesn't sound possible to do 9-10-9-27 AT 2400. I'm looking for 24/7 clocks so I think I want something in the 1.5v to 1.6v range. Any suggestions ?
> I have another question too the 30nm technology here used for this ram has been out for a year now. How come we haven't seen other manufactures selling 30nm ram that has been bended yet ?


Yeah try again with 9-11-10. I figured out that I switched some numbers with stuff I was doing at the time.

Also if that doesn't work, try 1.6-1.65 at 9-11-11 and see how that works for you.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> 1200MHz x-10-9-x won't work with Samsung regardless of voltage, 1066MHz CL9 should need 1.45-1.55V depending on the kit quality.


I can do 1600 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.5v with 4 sticks.. I can also do 1866 10-10-10-28 with 4 sticks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah I meant to say 9-11-10 .
> The funny thing is I was doing math homework when I posted that, and I switched two numbers from ram timings with my homework. I have been working on the same problem for 4 hours because things wouldn't cancel out due to an 11 that kept screwing things up.
> Lesson learned, never do math homework


Haha, I've done this once too. I think it was votlage on a Core 2 Duo and I replaced that for some angular seporation or something.. Basically made it work out at 2x the distance..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I couldn't even boot 2133 at 9-10-10-28 with 1.59v. Doesn't sound possible to do 9-10-9-27 AT 2400. I'm looking for 24/7 clocks so I think I want something in the 1.5v to 1.6v range. Any suggestions ?
> *I have another question too the 30nm technology here used for this ram has been out for a year now. How come we haven't seen other manufactures selling 30nm ram that has been bended yet ?*


Corsairs low voltage range is I think.. It doesn't state it but it overclocks pretty well too along with being very cool. So you'd assume it's essentially the same, I'd say anything that is considered "low voltage" or "low power" would be along the lines of 30nm


----------



## wrxxx

i take back my last statement, my ram wasnt dead, my ssd is crapping out over volt all you want haha


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I can do 1600 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.5v with 4 sticks.. I can also do 1866 10-10-10-28 with 4 sticks
> Haha, I've done this once too. I think it was votlage on a Core 2 Duo and I replaced that for some angular seporation or something.. Basically made it work out at 2x the distance..
> Corsairs low voltage range is I think.. It doesn't state it but it overclocks pretty well too along with being very cool. So you'd assume it's essentially the same, I'd say anything that is considered "low voltage" or "low power" would be along the lines of 30nm


Mate Sam meant 1200mhz as the readings in cpu-z (apply the 2x double data rate and BAM 2400mhz







)
Just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Mate Sam meant 1200mhz as the readings in cpu-z (apply the 2x double data rate and BAM 2400mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Just wanted to clarify that.


Oh of course








I'm half asleep today.. I'm really sick and didn't sleep much last night


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Oh of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm half asleep today.. I'm really sick and didn't sleep much last night


Get well soon!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just can't get past 1866 for the life of me. I might be able to get somewhere at cas 11 but at cas 10 I fail prime almost right away.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Get well soon!


Thanks, haha. It's actually really bad.. My bin is getting full of tissues rather fast...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I just can't get past 1866 for the life of me. I might be able to get somewhere at cas 11 but at cas 10 I fail prime almost right away.


I've got a similar problem, except that i'm 99% stable at 10-10-10-28 2T @ 1866MHz with 1.5v. Have you updated your BIOS to the latest one?
Otherwise, try some more voltage on the IMC and VTT. That really helped me get the settings above stable, you might want to try a drop more voltage on the RAM itself if you're running it at the stock 1.5v still


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yeah, I'm running F14 at the moment. I'm pretty sure that is the latest bios. I haven't even fully tested 1866 yet so that could go either way.

I tried playing with imc and VTT and that didn't seem to help much. I even cranked the vdimm to 1.55v and nothing.


----------



## SimpleTech

Gigabyte is having issues with these DIMMs on their Z77 boards. I cannot get past 1600 with my G1.Sniper 3.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Gigabyte is having issues with these DIMMs on their Z77 boards. I cannot get past 1600 with my G1.Sniper 3.


See this is one of the reasons I went with asus for z77 over gigabyte (I would like to go with the gigabyte boards because the green and black looks soooooo good compared to red and black). I kept hearing that gigabyte boards were having issues with memory OCs. After reading this thread, I am slowly starting to see that it was actually a true statement.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> See this is one of the reasons I went with asus for z77 over gigabyte (I would like to go with the gigabyte boards because the green and black looks soooooo good compared to red and black). I kept hearing that gigabyte boards were having issues with memory OCs. After reading this thread, I am slowly starting to see that it was actually a true statement.


I'm not sure if I have those sort of issues or if I degraded my IMC...but it seems to be true, specially with this Samsung kit.
I went Gigabyte cause of the general praise of their build quality and the customer support, after Asus scared me off.


----------



## UNOE

Well I seem to have ended up with 10-10-10-28-1t at 2133 with 1.505v. I really can't seem to do much more or I'm just way off. I been playing with 2400 and doing some benching but so far this benches the best. I can boot and run memtest at 11-11-11-28 2400 and 9-10-10-27-1t 2133 but the benchmarks are slower.


----------



## tsm106

The memory can run higher, but the limiting factor isn't the memory, it's your imc unfortunately. For instance I can run 2400 with a medium overclock, 4.5-4.8 but at 5 or 5.1 and it's impossible.


----------



## Samurai707

Don't know if this has been posted today or not... $17 per 4gb stick on newegg right now, gents!








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The memory can run higher, but the limiting factor isn't the memory, it's your imc unfortunately. For instance I can run 2400 with a medium overclock, 4.5-4.8 but at 5 or 5.1 and it's impossible.


I'm pretty happy. I went from (4.6ghz 2133 10-11-10-28) to (4.7ghz 2133 10-10-10-28) just from changing my ram it helped my overclock so it was way worth it I ended up getting them two pair for $72 with a little tax. I still think with a little bit more time I can get a little bit more out of them.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted today or not... $17 per 4gb stick on newegg right now, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147094


As I posted in the deals thread, don't forget to use promo code EMCJNHE45 to get each stick for $14.44 with free shipping.


----------



## Samurai707

Good lookin' out, Kokin!


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Gigabyte is having issues with these DIMMs on their Z77 boards. I cannot get past 1600 with my G1.Sniper 3.


where'd you get that info??


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> where'd you get that info??


That problem have been fixed with the latest Bios for UP and UD, not sure about Sniper but the latest Bios should work, check out Sin's OC with Samsungs on the Gigabyte UP series thread, and the UD sereis with Bios F10 and up can recongize these Samsung sticks and OC them just fine.


----------



## UNOE

So now newegg doesn't have anymore are these being phased out ?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00592002W/ref=twister_B0059200FY?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They were just $44 the other day. Maybe samsung will release some better stuff.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> So now newegg doesn't have anymore are these being phased out ?


Discontinued, it seems. I grabbed 2 when they last went on sale. Can't imagine Newegg discontinuing this 5 egg product unless Samsung just cut supplies.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Discontinued, it seems. I grabbed 2 when they last went on sale. Can't imagine Newegg discontinuing this 5 egg product unless Samsung just cut supplies.


Wow... That is sad.
I'm happy I got 16GB now then!


----------



## UNOE

Maybe they are rebranding it with higher specs. This is huge news though. No one seemed to have noticed.


----------



## Hukkel

I can still buy them here (for much more money). They will probably be back in a few weeks.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> That problem have been fixed with the latest Bios for UP and UD, not sure about Sniper but the latest Bios should work, check out Sin's OC with Samsungs on the Gigabyte UP series thread, and the UD sereis with Bios F10 and up can recongize these Samsung sticks and OC them just fine.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1104611/width/500/height/1000


The UD5H had the fix with F10x but later it was removed, not sure why. G1.Sniper 3 never got it, unfortunately.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What type of VTT voltage do you guys usually do to push 2133/2133 10-10-10 or better? (Not sure if timings affects it).


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Seemed like no matter what I did @ 2133 anything below 11-11-11-28 got two errors and no more.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## ivanlabrie

2133mhz cl10-10-11-26-1t, with tweaked tertiary timinggs needed 1.6v on my set, with an ud5h, f14 bios, f10x yielded the same results. Couldn't go past 2200mhz no matter what. I do believe there's a problem with gb boards and these sticks.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Seemed like no matter what I did @ 2133 anything below 11-11-11-28 got two errors and no more.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


Have you tried increasing your VTT voltage? Try 1.1v then if it boots fine you can work on lowering it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Have you tried increasing your VTT voltage? Try 1.1v then if it boots fine you can work on lowering it.


I tried all the way up to 1.14 and increased the ram voltage same two errors, but only 2.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I tried all the way up to 1.14 and increased the ram voltage same two errors, but only 2.


This is with 1 stick or both sticks? try one stick at a time.

Also try 2T instead of 1T.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> This is with 1 stick or both sticks? try one stick at a time.
> Also try 2T instead of 1T.


I might later. Enough for today. Do you guys think that 2 errors will really mess anything up? I know ram should be really stable, I'm just wondering if they are bugged or something.


----------



## ivanlabrie

You can mess your os install with ram errors...try imc 0.005v below vtt voltage and 1.65v dram voltage.
Also, try to loosen some tertiaries, there're some mem tweakit screens in this thread, also check that tpu review/guide.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I might later. Enough for today. Do you guys think that 2 errors will really mess anything up? I know ram should be really stable, I'm just wondering if they are bugged or something.


It will depend on the error but most of the time it will cause programs to become unstable and can also corrupt programs as well as OS installations as previously mentioned.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

edit: fixed


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Seemed like no matter what I did @ 2133 anything below 11-11-11-28 got two errors and no more.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


Well I am testing mine out, and it seems like anything more than 0.75v gives me a whole lot of errors at 2400mhz at 11-11-11-31-1t at 1.53v (I am still messing with my timings and voltages). Either leaving the VTT voltage at .75 or lowering it to like .74 seems to be doing more good for me rather than raising it at all.

I know it goes against your common sense, but try lower voltages and see what happens.


----------



## CL3P20

why not leave VTT on auto for the sake of troubleshooting and retest as well as note what the new voltage is?

**I would think you should be able to run 10-11-10-31 at that voltage too..


----------



## UNOE

I can confirm lower voltage. I was at
2133 @ 10-10-10-28 1.51v - 1.19v VCCSA and 1.20v VTT yesterday

Now I'm at
2400 @ 10-11-11-28 1.54v - 1.1v VCCSA and 1.137v VTT

I can also do this now that I lowered my voltage
2133 @ 10-10-10-28 1.435v - 1.085v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT


----------



## Kokin

Yeah leaving them at Auto usually puts them at the lowest voltage value. I haven't really experimented with them raised, but I've had the best stability with those two settings at Auto.


----------



## UNOE

Does this seem right ? 2400 @ 10-11-11-28 1t


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 2133mhz cl10-10-11-26-1t, with tweaked tertiary timinggs needed 1.6v on my set, with an ud5h, f14 bios, f10x yielded the same results. Couldn't go past 2200mhz no matter what. I do believe there's a problem with gb boards and these sticks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Seemed like no matter what I did @ 2133 anything below 11-11-11-28 got two errors and no more.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


It's down to your imc dudes. The memory is not finicky. I own 8 sets and have built up just as many for other rigs. The sticks all clock the same, fitting together like Legos.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I can confirm lower voltage. I was at
> 2133 @ 10-10-10-28 1.51v - 1.19v VCCSA and 1.20v VTT yesterday
> Now I'm at
> 2400 @ 10-11-11-28 1.54v - 1.1v VCCSA and 1.137v VTT
> I can also do this now that I lowered my voltage
> 2133 @ 10-10-10-28 1.435v - 1.085v VCCSA and 1.1v VTT


Is that memtest stable?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> It's down to your imc dudes. The memory is not finicky. I own 8 sets and have built up just as many for other rigs. The sticks all clock the same, fitting together like Legos.


So I can't get any better than 2133 11-11-11? Oh well. Guess I will tighten up the timings on 1866.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Stable @ 10-11-11-28-1t with 1.6v

Memtest ran 4 times with zero errors.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Does this seem right ? 2400 @ 10-11-11-28 1t


Edit: I am making mistakes all over the pace today.

I think I plugged your numbers into the calculator wrong. I was getting your read speed to be like 2gb/s not 20







. I was only slightly off









Your numbers are still fairly low.

Here are my scores with the SAME settings (it was actually your settings that I copied to get my ram stable, so thanks







)


----------



## CL3P20

for comparison... my daily user running full bloat with VMWare etc up..

i7 930 @ 3.8ghz

1600mhz RAM @ 7-7-6-20


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Does this seem right ? 2400 @ 10-11-11-28 1t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am making mistakes all over the pace today.
> 
> I think I plugged your numbers into the calculator wrong. I was getting your read speed to be like 2gb/s not 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was only slightly off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your numbers are still fairly low.
> 
> Here are my scores with the SAME settings (it was actually your settings that I copied to get my ram stable, so thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Maxxmem reads low on hexacores.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Maxxmem reads low on hexacores.


??????? why would it do that? One would think it would read higher?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Has anyone been successful at running this memory at 2800mhz with reasonable voltage and had it stable?


----------



## hellr4isEr

got my samsung 2x4gb kit up to 2133 @ 9-10-10-27 CR1 - Memtest86 stable



Could not for the love of anything get it to 2200 or even 2000 if i installed 16gb.. stupid gigabyte boards..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Use Maxxmem single threaded to compare memory efficiency...

I think 2600mhz is likely thhe max, unless you're lucky. 2800mhz is hynix territory normally.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Maxxmem reads low on hexacores.


I was looking at other scores and seems like most people are higher than me. Question so it isn't a difference between x79 vs. z77 ? But it has to do with 4 cores vs. 6 cores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Is that memtest stable?


Yeah I can prime and I also since writing that post did a 10 hour memory test run with no errors. So now I'm stable at 2400 @ 10-11-11-28 1.54v - 1.1v VCCSA and 1.137v VTT


----------



## Markerx

does anyone have any pics with this ram using a red board (maximus/evga/asrock fatality)

would like to see how it looks before i buy


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> I was looking at other scores and seems like most people are higher than me. Question so it isn't a difference between x79 vs. z77 ? But it has to do with 4 cores vs. 6 cores.
> Yeah I can prime and I also since writing that post did a 10 hour memory test run with no errors. So now I'm stable at 2400 @ 10-11-11-28 1.54v - 1.1v VCCSA and 1.137v VTT


Perhaps it's you running quad channel, it's been tested to be slower actually than dual.
Try two sticks?


----------



## MunneY

I stuck 16gb of these in my Asrock x79 Extreme4 and set it to 1866 with no change other than that... Going to push it this weekend, and see what kinda damage I can do to them.

You can barely even see them in my board now...
G'bye Gskill Sniper ram


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Just saw today we have a store where they are available. I thought they are rare and hard to get.
I am thinking about getting some - just for the lols.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Just saw today we have a store where they are available. I thought they are rare and hard to get.
> I am thinking about getting some - just for the lols.


Newegg has then again. They're just still waiting for a shipment.







I would buy the 4GB sticks separately right now because they're on sale ($16.99 on Newegg) so 2 of them costs less than the 8GB (2x4GB) set ($41 I think).


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hm, lol. With "we" I meant Germany. Normally we dont get these high powered products. Anyway, I ordered 24GB straight away.
8GB for me and 16GB for my Canadian friend as xmas gift or as happy-moose-hugging-day gift.


----------



## iatacs19

Running 4 x 4GB at 2133MHz with timings: 11-11-11-28-2T @ 1.35V

No complaints works very well, but I don't notice any difference compared to 1866MHz with 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.35v


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Running 4 x 4GB at 2133MHz with timings: 11-11-11-28-2T @ 1.35V
> No complaints works very well, but I don't notice any difference compared to 1866MHz with 9-9-9-24-1T @ 1.35v


Very nice voltage for 2133mhz!








Use 1.475v and go for tighter timings







(cl9-9-10-26-1T)


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Just tested my kit. Bootable up to 2133MHz. But everything above stock settings is so unstable that windows can`t even start programs or shut down properly (! It does not crash !).
Somehow a bummer - either my IMC on my SB-E is so bad or I might have missed something.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Just tested my kit. Bootable up to 2133MHz. But everything above stock settings is so unstable that windows can`t even start programs or shut down properly (! It does not crash !).
> Somehow a bummer - either my IMC on my SB-E is so bad or I might have missed something.


?????????????????????????

What kind of BIOS settings are you using?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I will have to check, VCCSA settings were push to the max (current capability and what not).
And the VCCSA voltage was at ~1.25V.
This is what I memorized.
I went on, left the RAM alone and pushed my CPU. 5.42GHz.
Sadly going higher resulted in the destruction of the formatting of my 4TB raid, hahahaha.








I will have to take care of that before I torture the RAM again.
But if you have some cool settings, please let me know.


----------



## Zinthar

First, thank you all for all of the valuable information that can be found searching through this thread.

I just switched out the 2x4GB of Corsair RAM in my rig for 4x4 of the low-profile Samsung. My rig consists of an MSI Z68A-GD80 (B3 rev.) and an i7-2600k. I'd like to share my experiences with overclocking it and see if there's something I'm missing.

First, before adding the Samsung RAM, the results I've had overclocking my Sandy Bridge i7 with this board have been somewhat disappointing. I need a full 1.40v for a 4.6Ghz overclock to ensure full prime small FFT and IBT stability, and even this seems to require disabling Intel's power saving features. This particular chip's default vCore seems to be somewhere between 1.20v and 1.21v, based on CPU-Z. I thought this low default vCore would signal an above average overclocker (that tended to be the case with G0 stepping Q6600's back in the day), but that hasn't proven to be the case.

In any event, the IMC also seems weak. Overclocking the Samsung RAM to even 1866 requires making some large boosts to System Agent and CPU I/O voltage. Currently I have the RAM running at 1866 Mhz 9-9-9-24-2T 1.50v (1T at this speed doesn't seem possible for me) with the System Agent at 1.025v and CPU I/O at 1.17v. 2133 seems unobtainable for anything more than POSTing, even when boosting all IMC & vDIMM voltages significantly. The RAM is clearly not the limiting factor, as I've held everything else constant and am finding that I'm still stable while dropping voltage significantly (seems stable at 1.45v still, going to drop more).

Is this just a matter of a poor motherboard or IMC that can't be fixed without changing hardware, or am I missing an essential setting? I'm running MB EFI settings that should allow for maximum performance. I've also followed techpowerup's recommendations for tWCL.

Update: Still seems to be stable (at least in the short run) lowering the SA to 0.965v and CPU I/O to 1.07v, as well as the RAM @ 1.425v. Makes it seem as though there's a wall by which it simply can't pass.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Never mind my posts above, user error. There were some more voltages than wanted a small bump.
Now they are running @2140MHz. I will check 2400Mhz now


----------



## Xinoxide

I just put in my order for another 2 4GB sticks.

Dont tell my wife.

Hopefully I can get my 1.48v 2133 9-10-10-27-1t Stable with another 8GB.


----------



## DJSticky

Just got mine in!

16gigs running 2133mhz with 10-10-10-28 1T @ 1.5v right now.

I didn't have time to tweak much but I got a BSOD a little ways into P95 when I tried 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.5v. Didn't have time to tweak system agent or IO voltage so I just set them back at the above settings. Will play a bit more when I get some free time.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJSticky*
> 
> Just got mine in!
> 
> 16gigs running 2133mhz with 10-10-10-28 1T @ 1.5v right now.
> 
> I didn't have time to tweak much but I got a BSOD a little ways into P95 when I tried 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.5v. Didn't have time to tweak system agent or IO voltage so I just set them back at the above settings. Will play a bit more when I get some free time.


try 9-10-10-27 1T.

may need a slight bump in voltage.


----------



## DJSticky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> try 9-10-10-27 1T.
> may need a slight bump in voltage.


Thanks I'll give it a shot, it's first on the agenda tomorrow! All that silly work stuff can wait, tweaking my ram to the max takes precedence!


----------



## DJSticky

Failed memtest 4.0 so far at 9-10-10-27, 10-10-10-27 all 1T @ 2133. Went all the way up to 1.55v and major bumps in VCCIO/SA. Workers failed on P95 blend test also.

I'm memtesting at 9-9-9-24-1T 1866 now.

I might try to get 8gb going at 9-10-10-27 2133 next week. If I can do that I have a dilema... Best folding PPD is my goal.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJSticky*
> 
> Failed memtest 4.0 so far at 9-10-10-27, 10-10-10-27 all 1T @ 2133. Went all the way up to 1.55v and major bumps in VCCIO/SA. Workers failed on P95 blend test also.
> I'm memtesting at 9-9-9-24-1T 1866 now.
> I might try to get 8gb going at 9-10-10-27 2133 next week. If I can do that I have a dilema... Best folding PPD is my goal.


Try to lower your vccio and vccsa voltages a tad. I don't know what constitutes "major bumps", but ram can become unstable if too much voltage is applied AND it could possibly degrade your intel memory controller which will make things harder on yourself. I have 1.2v to my vccio and 1.14v to my vccsa voltages to achieve 2400mhz. If I go slightly above those voltages, it is unstable.

You may also need to boost your cpu voltage a tad.


----------



## CL3P20

or try vccsa on 'Auto' when you encounter stability issues with mem OC's. Method seems to be working well for me with +1200mhz settings and HCH9's


----------



## DJSticky

Well when I initially went for 2133mhz @ 10-10-10-28-1TI had VCCIO and VCCSA on Auto with 1.5 vDimm and 1.48 vcore

I knew that was unstable as my PC restarted a few times overnight (it sits at work in my office).

Today I went for 9-10-10-27-1T @ 1.52 vDimm and VCCIO/SA on Auto. Went up with VCCIO to 1.15 and VCCSA to 1.062x (not all at once, I made a few steps). Multiple workers failed in P95 Blend and multiple errors in Memtest 4.0 but no bluescreens. Bumped vDimm to 1.55 and vCore to 1.48 vcore from 1.45 same results. Loosened timings to 10-10-10-28-1T same results.

As I mentioned before my main objective is max PPD as this is my TC folder. I'm curious if tighter timings and lower latency would be more impacting on PPD than higher frequencies.

I'm also open to going back down to 8gb of memory as for folding I really don't NEED 16gb (I don't think) nor do I use more than 8gb when I use it for work... I mainly stuck 16 in there just because it was cheap and I could.


----------



## SimpleTech

Try 10-11-11-28-2T @ 1.55v. The problem you're having is running all slots filled which causes more stress on the memory controller. I'm sure you'll have better results with 2 sticks instead of 4 but if you need all 4 then either loosen some timings or lower your memory overclock.


----------



## DJSticky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Try 10-11-11-28-2T @ 1.55v. The problem you're having is running all slots filled which causes more stress on the memory controller. I'm sure you'll have better results with 2 sticks instead of 4 but if you need all 4 then either loosen some timings or lower your memory overclock.


Ok so good info here for me. The question that pops into my head is "I dunno, DO I need 16gb?" As I'm not doing any serious Photoshop, rendering, database work etc. I seriously doubt that [email protected] would benefit from 16gb vs 8.

What I would _really_ like to know is if [email protected] benefits more from frequency or latency? My gut feeling would be latency but I have no factual evidence for that...


----------



## Samurai707

I was told that you don't need more than 8Gb for [email protected] I believe for my TC rig I have it at 2133 9-10-10-28 1T at 1.5V (just set it straight there and it worked, I was happy and didn't feel the need to fix it).


----------



## DJSticky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I was told that you don't need more than 8Gb for [email protected] I believe for my TC rig I have it at 2133 9-10-10-28 1T at 1.5V (just set it straight there and it worked, I was happy and didn't feel the need to fix it).


Yea I don't see how [email protected] could use more than 8gb of ram. I never see any more than 2 or 2.5gb used on either of the machines I fold on.

I'm also hung up on not wanting to go down to 2T ( guess it's that same part of me that felt let down when I couldn't hit 5.0ghz on my CPU...) I'm going to do some AIDA and superPI benches tomorrow with a few different configurations.

Current Config: 16g @ 1866mhz 9-9-9-24-1T
If I can get it stable enough to bench: 16g @ 2133 10-10-10-28-1T
"" " " : 16g @ 2133 10-11-11-28-2T
"" " " : 8g @ 2133 as tight as possible

My main interest is what sort of latency and bandwidth loss comes from the 1T vs 2T. Again I'm not sure how this would effect folding as I'm not sure exactly how big the chunks of data are and how they are handled...


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJSticky*
> 
> Again I'm not sure how this would effect folding as I'm not sure exactly how big the chunks of data are and how they are handled...


Code:



Code:


09:48:40:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
09:48:40:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 129.74.85.15
09:48:40:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING smp:4 from 129.74.85.15
09:48:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.74.85.15:8080
09:48:40:WU00:FS00:Downloading 54.78KiB

Edit: That was a small unit...
8056: 12:12:30:WU01:FS00ownloading 672.25KiB
8004: 13:59:44:WU00:FS00ownloading 531.64KiB
7610: 06:21:08:WU01:FS00ownloading 330.59KiB


----------



## DJSticky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 09:48:40:WU00:FS00:News: Welcome to [email protected]
> 09:48:40:WU00:FS00:Assigned to work server 129.74.85.15
> 09:48:40:WU00:FS00:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: RUNNING smp:4 from 129.74.85.15
> 09:48:40:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 129.74.85.15:8080
> 09:48:40:WU00:FS00:Downloading 54.78KiB
> 
> Edit: That was a small unit...
> 8056: 12:12:30:WU01:FS00ownloading 672.25KiB
> 8004: 13:59:44:WU00:FS00ownloading 531.64KiB
> 7610: 06:21:08:WU01:FS00ownloading 330.59KiB


Do we assume that the entire WU is loaded into ram and kept there or frame by frame? I feel dangerously close to beating the eternal dead horse of "WUTS BETTER TIMINGZ OR FREQ!?"

I think the metrics I'll look for tomorrow are best Read bandwidth and latency.


----------



## Samurai707

No matter how many times I've searched for that answer, I haven't found it (without asking anyone on here, that is.)


----------



## NitrousX

I installed an 8GB set of these into my rig last night and I must say that I very impressed impressed with them. I was successfully able to bump both sticks up to 1900MHz (9-9-9-24 1t) 1.38v on the first boot. My WEI RAM rating, compared to my previous 8GB kit, went up by 0.1 points. 7.7->7.8 w00t!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJSticky*
> 
> Do we assume that the entire WU is loaded into ram and kept there or frame by frame? I feel dangerously close to beating the eternal dead horse of "WUTS BETTER TIMINGZ OR FREQ!?"
> I think the metrics I'll look for tomorrow are best Read bandwidth and latency.


Folding benefits more from higher megahurtz vs tight timings, so these sticks are perfect, with low volts and all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I installed an 8GB set of these into my rig last night and I must say that I very impressed impressed with them. I was successfully able to bump both sticks up to 1900MHz (9-9-9-24 1t) 1.38v on the first boot. My WEI RAM rating, compared to my previous 8GB kit, went up by 0.1 points. 7.7->7.8 w00t!


Cool! Now go higher


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Folding benefits more from higher megahurtz vs tight timings, so these sticks are perfect, with low volts and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Now go higher


With my particular motherboard, I'm unable to manually enter in RAM speeds. . I'm actually given a list of RAM ratio from which I can choose from. 2:8 is 1528MHz, 2:10 is 1910MHz, etc., The last one on the list is like 2200MHz and right now I'm perfectly fine with 1900MHz.









http://www.overclockers.com/wp-content/uploads/images/stories/articles/MSIP55-GD80/28.jpg


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, perfectly fine...you can get 2133mhz easily I bet with something close to 1.48v, give it a try.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Folding benefits more from higher megahurtz vs tight timings, so these sticks are perfect, with low volts and all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Now go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my particular motherboard, I'm unable to manually enter in RAM speeds. . I'm actually given a list of RAM ratio from which I can choose from. 2:8 is 1528MHz, 2:10 is 1910MHz, etc., The last one on the list is like 2200MHz and right now I'm perfectly fine with 1900MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/wp-content/uploads/images/stories/articles/MSIP55-GD80/28.jpg
Click to expand...

They WILL do 2200MHz and then some.

I haven't seen a kit that cant.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> They WILL do 2200MHz and then some.
> I haven't seen a kit that cant.


The only problem is that his platform (LGA 1156) doesn't overclock memory as well as 1155. I remember going through 3 or 4 P55 boards before finding one that could run my G.Skill PIs at their rated speed/timings (7-10-10-28 @ 2200MHz).


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> The Samsung ICs can take the volts easily -
> 
> 
> 
> - the very same kit is running at 2.0V in my mother's computer 24/7 since August and I haven't heard her report any single problem.
> Same goes for PSC, Elpida BBSE and Hypers - all of those ICs can perfectly take 1.9-2.1V, even on air.
> What makes the memory "die", I believe, is the PCB design.
> Although I have never killed a single memory stick with voltage (out of thousands I had), I have seen numerious examples (mostly OEM and low-profile memory) when "good" ICs would just stop scaling past certain voltage for no apparent reason.


A few minutes of Memtest86+ (not a very stressful test) is a far cry from long term continuous use, and long term light use is a far cry from heavy use. I'm not sure what your mother does with her system, but I sure wouldn't feel comfortable running a substantial OC, under continuous heavy memory I/O, with anywhere near 2v going to these ICs. Even barring the voltage itself, heat would certainly be prohibitive, as even at 1.5v I can get these ICs to ~70C when they are packed close together and passively cooled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I can do 1600 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.5v with 4 sticks.. I can also do 1866 10-10-10-28 with 4 sticks


He was talking actual clock speeds, not DDR rating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ??????? why would it do that? One would think it would read higher?


It's not well threaded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> They WILL do 2200MHz and then some.
> I haven't seen a kit that cant.


I have 14 of these, the worst three won't do DDR2200+ in any setup I've tried, not stably anyway.

However, I'd say his platform is holding him back.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, failed to notice that! 1156, yeah, 2000mhz with good timings might be the max.


----------



## Just a nickname

Considering upgrading my sticks.
I haven't changed them even though I only have 4GB because they can do 2200MHz on a lga1156 board...

I benched a bit @ 2100mhz because the cpu (at that moment it was my i5-750) needed too much bclock to bring the ram @ 2200MHz. I am wondering if I could achieve the same with these sticks.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*
> 
> Considering upgrading my sticks.
> I haven't changed them even though I only have 4GB because they can do 2200MHz on a lga1156 board...
> I benched a bit @ 2100mhz because the cpu (at that moment it was my i5-750) needed too much bclock to bring the ram @ 2200MHz. I am wondering if I could achieve the same with these sticks.


Not sure...ECO sticks are most likely PSC*. Really tight timings and high clocks but they don't scale with massive volts like Hypers do.
These Samsung sticks are better for looser timings and higher clocks, with less volts...Not sure how they'd work on 1156.
You could try, the extra ram size wouldn't hurt. (You can always sell those sticks to an active bencher unless you are one already!







)

*Edit


----------



## Just a nickname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not sure...ECO sticks are Hyper IC. High voltage, really tight timings and high clocks.
> These sticks are better for looser timings and higher clocks, with less volts...Not sure how they'd work on 1156.
> You could try, the extra ram size wouldn't hurt. (You can always sell those sticks to an active bencher unless you are one already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My ecos are rated 1.35v 1600MHz. I really don't bench much. Don't have the time or the patience for that. I did try to see how well they could do and so far these ecos were very capable. I wasn't that lucky for my graphic card or the cpu but those rams, they do clock









I dunno how much I could sell them thou, 4GB isnt much.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> I have 14 of these, the worst three won't do DDR2200+ in any setup I've tried, not stably anyway.
> 
> However, I'd say his platform is holding him back.


Where does your best stick top out?

And I did fail to realize he was on 1156.


----------



## DJSticky

Thanks every one for your input, I got to a point I'm satisfied with (for now) today. I reached 2133 @ 10-10-10-27-1T on 8gigs with 1.5vDIMM and VCCIO/VCCSA on Auto. I did get a BSOD stop code 101 while folding earlier so I bumped up my offset by .005 so vcore is 1.48 under load and 1.516 at idle. At these settings it passed 10 passes of IBT on Very High, 2 runs of Memtest 4.0 and has been stable while folding since then.

I may go on a mission next week for higher freqs, not sure if I feel up to it now







I'd also like to buy a few more sticks and try to find a group of 4 that will do 2133 with 16gb in. No real reason to do this other than I feel as though the ram/IMC has won by making me take out 2 sticks today haha!

In my travels today I took a few AIDA memory benches which I'll share incase any one has any interest in them. The two I was interested to see was the difference between 1T and 2T at the same timings and Freqs.

1866 @ 9-9-9-24-1T


2133 @ 10-11-11-28-1T


2133 @ 10-11-11-28-2T


2133 @ 11-11-11-28-1T


Switched to 8gb

1866 @ 10-11-11-27-1T (CPU at stock 3.6ghz OOPS)


2133 @ 10-10-10-27-1T (CPU Back at 4.9)


And one for good measure because I liked the numbers in it better


----------



## CL3P20

Very good for Lynfield. If you watch your tertiary timings you may open up the NB for some more speed... highly dependent on BCLK and DRAM ratio though.

**What is your current NB speed at ?


----------



## Xinoxide

I just installed another pair of sticks that I found to be pretty good alongside my best 2 sticks.

I REALLY like this ram. I can install it under the shrouded deltas on my megahalem without removing the heatsink or fans.



Going to try some things with 4 dimms on my 2500K.


----------



## lagittaja

Ordered a kit of these








Been planning get these for a while but now finally decided to go for it. Hopefully they arrive in time for weekend








You US folks are lucky to get these for so cheap, kit of these cost me 72.75€ which is a tad over 90USD








Going to shoot for 1866 CL8, should be doable?
MB is Gene-z and CPU will be 3770K which arrives here tomorrow.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Ordered a kit of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been planning get these for a while but now finally decided to go for it. Hopefully they arrive in time for weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You US folks are lucky to get these for so cheap, kit of these cost me 72.75€ which is a tad over 90USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to shoot for 1866 CL8, should be doable?
> MB is Gene-z and CPU will be 3770K which arrives here tomorrow.


when you say the gene-z, is that z77 or z68?


----------



## lagittaja

Well if you look at my signature it says my motherboard to be Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z, newest Z77 board is Maximus V Gene so yeah my board is Z68.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well if you look at my signature it says my motherboard to be Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z, newest Z77 board is Maximus V Gene so yeah my board is Z68.


Lol, I forgot to look at the signature.









You might want to shoot for 2133 at 9-9-9-24 then instead of 1866.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, 2133mhz cl9 on SB is doable with these sticks...pretty easily btw.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

16GB are on their way to my canadian mate. Sicne he has a very funky 2500K with a strong IMC I asked him to push these buggers till the IMCs fall off. Although I sent them via airmail it will take some days till they are there. I am excited!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, I forgot to look at the signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to shoot for 2133 at 9-9-9-24 then instead of 1866.


I'll give it a whirl when I get the sticks. Hopefully on friday but I ain't holding my breath knowing Itella lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, 2133mhz cl9 on SB is doable with these sticks...pretty easily btw.


Yeah but shouldn't 3770K's IMC be better since that's what I'm getting


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Yeah but shouldn't 3770K's IMC be better since that's what I'm getting


By quite a bit. I put 4 of these sticks on a 3770K. 2400mhz cas 10 just over 1.5vmem.

on my 2500K they max 4 sticks at cas10 at 2133. I cannot possibly lower the cas latency even though all sticks in pairs do 9-10-10-27 at 1.48


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I'll give it a whirl when I get the sticks. Hopefully on friday but I ain't holding my breath knowing Itella lol
> Yeah but shouldn't 3770K's IMC be better since that's what I'm getting


I misread your post then...you can likely get 2400mhz cl10 with 1.65v, which would be perfectly comfortable for the sticks and your 3770k.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I'll give it a whirl when I get the sticks. Hopefully on friday but I ain't holding my breath knowing Itella lol
> Yeah but shouldn't 3770K's IMC be better since that's what I'm getting


Yes, but from what I understand about the asus z77 boards have more efficient mapping on the motherboard itself, and thereby giving it a slight advantage (correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## DJSticky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I misread your post then...you can likely get 2400mhz cl10 with 1.65v, which would be perfectly comfortable for the sticks and your 3770k.


I'm not very experienced with ram OCing, when you fail to boot into windows with a lower CAS but pass memtest 4.0 / P95 blend with 1 cas higher at the same vDIMM is more vDIMM the answer some times? Ie you post but get blinking cursor at 9-10-10-27-1T @ 2133 w/ 1.5 vDIMM but boot windows and past full coverage memtest 4.0 and 12 hours p95 blend with 10-10-10-27 @ 2133 w/ 1.5 vDIMM. This is on SB with two DIMMS populated. I was thinking it was more an IMC power issue and tried playing with VCCIO and VCCSA with no avail. I came to this conclusion from input in this thread and my experiences with trying to get all 4 DIMMS stable at 2133 and the guidance I got here was 4 dimms at that freq was to much for the IMC.

I mean these sticks are cheap and if perhaps more volts to the DIMM is the answer just say the word and I'll thrash them for all their worth lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJSticky*
> 
> I'm not very experienced with ram OCing, when you fail to boot into windows with a lower CAS but pass memtest 4.0 / P95 blend with 1 cas higher at the same vDIMM is more vDIMM the answer some times? Ie you post but get blinking cursor at 9-10-10-27-1T @ 2133 w/ 1.5 vDIMM but boot windows and past full coverage memtest 4.0 and 12 hours p95 blend with 10-10-10-27 @ 2133 w/ 1.5 vDIMM. This is on SB with two DIMMS populated. I was thinking it was more an IMC power issue and tried playing with VCCIO and VCCSA with no avail. I came to this conclusion from input in this thread and my experiences with trying to get all 4 DIMMS stable at 2133 and the guidance I got here was 4 dimms at that freq was to much for the IMC.
> I mean these sticks are cheap and if perhaps more volts to the DIMM is the answer just say the word and I'll thrash them for all their worth lol.


Try more vdimm...up to 1.7v is pretty safe, at least for my standards








If that doesn't help you'll need a bit more vtt/vccio voltage (1.15v max on air I'd say)


----------



## DJSticky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Try more vdimm...up to 1.7v is pretty safe, at least for my standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't help you'll need a bit more vtt/vccio voltage (1.15v max on air I'd say)


Cool thanks for the info, I wasn't sure what is the "crazy person" limit on vdimm...

for vccio I'm under water with CPU only loop and a 420 rad. I've had vccio up to 1.15 with vccsa at 1.05 and 1.51 vcore, max core was 80c with IBT and perhaps 78 with P95 blend. I seem to remember some one saying stay under 1.2 vccio.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJSticky*
> 
> Cool thanks for the info, I wasn't sure what is the "crazy person" limit on vdimm...
> for vccio I'm under water with CPU only loop and a 420 rad. I've had vccio up to 1.15 with vccsa at 1.05 and 1.51 vcore, max core was 80c with IBT and perhaps 78 with P95 blend. I seem to remember some one saying stay under 1.2 vccio.


SB has lower max voltages...Also, remember that 1.5v can degrade SB cpus fast, not sure if they are cool, but well. You are warned


----------



## DJSticky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> SB has lower max voltages...Also, remember that 1.5v can degrade SB cpus fast, not sure if they are cool, but well. You are warned


Yea I know I'm toeing the line on that vcore







it's my way of punishing the chip for being naughty and not hitting 5.0 on reasonable volts!

**Edit**
Also when I'm under load vdroop takes it to 1.48, I fold 24/7 so it's always 1.48. Does that make it any nicer for my CPU? jk lmao


----------



## ivanlabrie

TI would fold with max 1.4v in cpuz, butt that's just me. I've done some 1.6v runs on air with my 3770k and delidded it lol
I know SB degrades faster, but it's not the end of the world either.
So have fun!


----------



## DJSticky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> TI would fold with max 1.4v in cpuz, butt that's just me. I've done some 1.6v runs on air with my 3770k and delidded it lol
> I know SB degrades faster, but it's not the end of the world either.
> So have fun!


To be honest I'm kind of looking for an excuse to ditch this chip and try my luck at the lottery again. As soon as I start getting 101 BSODs with my current settings it's off to Microcenter. If it keeps chugging along, hey good for it!

I may give this ram another go though, I'd like to get 9s at 2133. I didn't know if above 1.6 i'd start seeing smoke coming off of them, keep in mind they are folding 24/7.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJSticky*
> 
> To be honest I'm kind of looking for an excuse to ditch this chip and try my luck at the lottery again. As soon as I start getting 101 BSODs with my current settings it's off to Microcenter. If it keeps chugging along, hey good for it!
> I may give this ram another go though, I'd like to get 9s at 2133. I didn't know if above 1.6 i'd start seeing smoke coming off of them, keep in mind they are folding 24/7.


mmmmmmmmmmmmm try and make it last till haswell.


----------



## King4x4

You guys are lucky... got Six pieces of this ram in front of me and my mobo only accept one of them.

Had all six working on my old X58 Rampage III and now they won't boot on the Gigabyte Z77-Sniper 3!

Think it's time to sell these off


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DJSticky*
> 
> To be honest I'm kind of looking for an excuse to ditch this chip and try my luck at the lottery again. As soon as I start getting 101 BSODs with my current settings it's off to Microcenter. If it keeps chugging along, hey good for it!
> I may give this ram another go though, I'd like to get 9s at 2133. I didn't know if above 1.6 i'd start seeing smoke coming off of them, keep in mind they are folding 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm try and make it last till haswell.
Click to expand...

FYI - HCH9's run fine on Haswell too


----------



## lagittaja

How about this guys?
SS should show pretty much everything I'd otherwise type here.



Any tips on getting down to 9-9-9 9-9-10 or 9-10-9? For the life of me I couldn't get any of those to work with tRAS of 24 and with dram volts even at 1.57ish which is about as much as I'd like to run these 24/7..

Edit.
I also tried 2400Mhz with 1.55ish dram voltage but couldn't boot even with 11-11-11-28-1T or 2T. Would probably need to go higher on the dram voltage but what really is safe for these sticks??

Edit2.
Also, is this the batch number?


Edit3.
Had to bump dem voltz a tad for IBT Very High stability. Went up couple notches. Now at 1.521v


----------



## ivanlabrie

I hear the good sticks are rev D ones, but I'm not sure which are those, or how to identify them.


----------



## SonDa5

The new Gskill F3-2400C9-8GTXD has good HCH9 chips on them.







They cost quite a bit more but you get the good stuff and they are built on a strong full size PCB. Double sided.... 8 IC on each side.

I tried 4 different kits of the cheapy SAmmy's playing the IC lottery and none of the sets were faster than 2133mhz CL9 and at that speed I had to be under 5GHZ to post.

These Gskill Sammy kits on the other hand are working great.


----------



## JQuantum

I've been running my Samsung 2x4GB ram at 2133MHz 10-11-10-30-1T at 1.375v but I haven't gotten them to post at 2400MHz yet. Don't know if stable yet, but I ram MemTest 4.0 (the windows app) using up as much ram as I could before windows closes it for a few hours and it ram okay. IBT runs fine with max ram as well.

If this is stable I'll be satisfied until the new year lol and then try OC'ing again (or test my other unopened set).


----------



## CL3P20

Running my Team LV 2133 kit for some 32mil today; managed a stable setup with 10-12-12-27 @ 2666mhz, 1.87v







Still twerkin the tertiary timings some.. playing with VTT and IMCv a bit more. Anyone else here running 3770k with their sammys? Im wondering if you can run 'twrsr' @ 3 when above 2100mhz??


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Running my Team LV 2133 kit for some 32mil today; managed a stable setup with 10-12-12-27 @ 2666mhz, 1.87v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still twerkin the tertiary timings some.. playing with VTT and IMCv a bit more. Anyone else here running 3770k with their sammys? Im wondering if you can run 'twrsr' @ 3 when above 2100mhz??


Mines paired with my i5-3570k if that matters.


----------



## CL3P20

Well lets see.. in your third timing set [tertiary timings].. can you list what your able to run for them.. and at what RAM speed and IMC voltage?

For the following I used:

1.26v SA or IMCv

1.19v VTT

RAM timings - 10-12-12-27 w/ 1.87v



the speed is not whats so important as the last set of timings shown here.. At 2250mhz the last timing set can squeeze down to 1-1-2-3-4-1-3-3-3

What I would like to see is some other CPUs/IMCs that can run tRWDRDD @ 3 or 4 ... and tRRSR & tWWSR of 3 or 4.. and what RAM speeds and IMC voltage combinations were required. Seems more than a couple of these timings are strictly IMC related.. knowing a bit more about relative speed and required voltage timing combinations would certainly be helpful.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Well lets see.. in your third timing set [tertiary timings].. can you list what your able to run for them.. and at what RAM speed and IMC voltage?
> 
> For the following I used:
> 
> 1.26v SA or IMCv
> 1.19v VTT
> 
> RAM timings - 10-12-12-27 w/ 1.87v
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1137013/
> 
> the speed is not whats so important as the last set of timings shown here.. At 2250mhz the last timing set can squeeze down to 1-1-2-3-4-1-3-3-3
> 
> What I would like to see is some other CPUs/IMCs that can run tRWDRDD @ 3 or 4 ... and tRRSR & tWWSR of 3 or 4.. and what RAM speeds and IMC voltage combinations were required. Seems more than a couple of these timings are strictly IMC related.. knowing a bit more about relative speed and required voltage timing combinations would certainly be helpful.


Ahhh, I see. I'm a total RAM OC noob so I'm 100% positive mine is just set at auto lol. I'll take a look at them tomorrow though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Well lets see.. in your third timing set [tertiary timings].. can you list what your able to run for them.. and at what RAM speed and IMC voltage?
> 
> For the following I used:
> 
> 1.26v SA or IMCv
> 1.19v VTT
> 
> RAM timings - 10-12-12-27 w/ 1.87v
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1137013/
> 
> the speed is not whats so important as the last set of timings shown here.. At 2250mhz the last timing set can squeeze down to 1-1-2-3-4-1-3-3-3
> 
> What I would like to see is some other CPUs/IMCs that can run tRWDRDD @ 3 or 4 ... and tRRSR & tWWSR of 3 or 4.. and what RAM speeds and IMC voltage combinations were required. Seems more than a couple of these timings are strictly IMC related.. knowing a bit more about relative speed and required voltage timing combinations would certainly be helpful.


Head to the ocn ram addict club for those sort of questions xD
Bet Sam-OCX has some info on that...I don't recall how I set my timings with my former ud5h and sammy's so I can't help.


----------



## Wenty

Would it be worth going to this memory then what I have now? G.Skill 1600 8- 8- 8- 24 @ 1.5v.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wenty*
> 
> Would it be worth going to this memory then what I have now? G.Skill 1600 8- 8- 8- 24 @ 1.5v.


Maybe? Try seeing what your memory will do 1866MHz at... If it'll do it at CL9 same voltages then maybe not. IMO my samsung memory does better than what my main rig would do but I only have this to choose from now


----------



## shremi

Ok nooob here on overclocking RAM ....

I just recieved today my sticks .... went into the bios and changed the timings to 1866 9-9-9-24 with 1.35v nothing else

I am running prime blend with about 90 to 95 % memory for an hour

1.- is this a good way to check for stabiity ???? Or should i try memtest ???? i really dont have a USB right now and my PC does not have a Optical drive
2.- How long do i need to let it prime so i can consider my memory stable ???
3.- Any other timings and voltage i might consider if this run is stable ????

Thanks

Shremi


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ok nooob here on overclocking RAM ....
> I just recieved today my sticks .... went into the bios and changed the timings to 1866 9-9-9-24 with 1.35v nothing else
> I am running prime blend with about 90 to 95 % memory for an hour
> 1.- is this a good way to check for stabiity ???? Or should i try memtest ???? i really dont have a USB right now and my PC does not have a Optical drive
> 2.- How long do i need to let it prime so i can consider my memory stable ???
> 3.- Any other timings and voltage i might consider if this run is stable ????
> Thanks
> Shremi


First run Wprime 32 for ram stability, superpi 32m is good too but takes longer.
Same can be said about 90% ram Prime 95 blend.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Ok nooob here on overclocking RAM ....
> I just recieved today my sticks .... went into the bios and changed the timings to 1866 9-9-9-24 with 1.35v nothing else
> I am running prime blend with about 90 to 95 % memory for an hour
> 1.- is this a good way to check for stabiity ???? Or should i try memtest ???? i really dont have a USB right now and my PC does not have a Optical drive
> 2.- How long do i need to let it prime so i can consider my memory stable ???
> 3.- Any other timings and voltage i might consider if this run is stable ????
> Thanks
> Shremi


Prime 95, Hyperpi and wPrime are all good for inital stability tests. Once you've passed those and think you've reached your final, stable settings, I strongly suggest you test with a program that can run at boot like memtest86 or HCI memtest (cd version, not free). You can never use all RAM when you're still running windows, and I've had a system that passed 24 hours Prime95 custom blend, 30 max size passes of IBT, and lots of Hyperpi 32M and wPrime 1024M runs return errors before reaching even 3% coverage in HCI boot test.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> Prime 95, Hyperpi and wPrime are all good for inital stability tests. Once you've passed those and think you've reached your final, stable settings, I strongly suggest you test with a program that can run at boot like memtest86 or HCI memtest (cd version, not free). You can never use all RAM when you're still running windows, and I've had a system that passed 24 hours Prime95 custom blend, 30 max size passes of IBT, and lots of Hyperpi 32M and wPrime 1024M runs return errors before reaching even 3% coverage in HCI boot test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> First run Wprime 32 for ram stability, superpi 32m is good too but takes longer.
> Same can be said about 90% ram Prime 95 blend.


Ok guys thanks so far i have done 7 hours of prime i think i am going to stop now.... and get a boot usb so i can run memtest .

So if i achieved 1866 9-9-9-24 1T/N with 1.35 volts how far can i push this babies ???? I know i have a hell of a chip since it can do 5.0 stable with low volts

Thanks again + REP


----------



## ivanlabrie

You should aim for 2400 or 2600mhz cl10 or cl11.
But that will need some tertiary timings tweaking and more vdimm, around 1.65v or 1.7v.
Perhaps you may need to set vccio/vtt to 1.2v and vccsa/imc to 1.15v though...


----------



## ElevenEleven

Does the amount of RAM per stick (and total) affect bandwidth and latency? Trying to interpret my results.

Samsung RAM (8GB) at 2000MHz 9-10-10-28-1T:



16 GB (2 x 8GB) of new G.Skill Ripjaws X RAM at the same settings (the sub-timings might be different, of course, I did not look at all of them - they have been left at auto), but this RAM generally lagged behind the Samsung RAM at similar or same settings:


----------



## CL3P20

Quantity of RAM/density of sticks - typically affects some of the main timings like tRFC and tRAS.. though what it will affect most is the tertiary timings [from the third timing set]


----------



## SimpleTech

Yippee! Finally got past 2200MHz!



On a side note, after running Prime 95 over night it errored around the 9 hour mark. I upped VCCSA a little more and going to retest.


----------



## king8654

stable at 2133 10-10-10-28 1T


----------



## ElevenEleven

Is anyone aware of a reason why my second desktop is having trouble accepting 4 good sticks of this memory? (4 x 4GB sticks). It's been doing great with 2, and when I tried adding 2 more from my main computer, I ran into all sorts of instabilities, even running the sticks at complete stock settings (1600MHz 11-11-11-31 and 1.5V). The components are listed in rig "No. 2" in my signature. I had to go back to the two original sticks while I figure this issue out.


----------



## king8654

or not, at 1866, 9-9-9-24 1T 1.6V ehh


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Is anyone aware of a reason why my second desktop is having trouble accepting 4 good sticks of this memory? (4 x 4GB sticks). It's been doing great with 2, and when I tried adding 2 more from my main computer, I ran into all sorts of instabilities, even running the sticks at complete stock settings (1600MHz 11-11-11-31 and 1.5V). The components are listed in rig "No. 2" in my signature. I had to go back to the two original sticks while I figure this issue out.


Most chips can't handle 4 sticks the same that they can 2. Bump the VTT voltage just a bit until it's stable. If that doesn't work (Stay below 1.2) then most likely the memory sticks won't work with each other.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Yippee! Finally got past 2200MHz!
> 
> On a side note, after running Prime 95 over night it errored around the 9 hour mark. I upped VCCSA a little more and going to retest.


You might be stable at 10-11-11-28-1t


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You might be stable at 10-11-11-28-1t


I tried but it failed.







Might be either my IMC or the RAM itself.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Most chips can't handle 4 sticks the same that they can 2. Bump the VTT voltage just a bit until it's stable. If that doesn't work (Stay below 1.2) then most likely the memory sticks won't work with each other.


Oh, interesting! I didn't think of the VTT voltage in this case, as I didn't think I was stressing the integrated memory controller that much with 4 sticks at stock and added DRAM voltage. I'll try that, thank you.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Got a question for you guys...Those of you that have bought these modules in the last 4-6 weeks, can you tell me what production week you received and where they were purchased from (example "1205", "1213", etc.)?

Thanks...trying to see who has the freshest inventory.









Just so you know, the ICs used in these modules, the Samsung HYK0s, are now starting to pop up in the high-end GSkill DDR3-2400 CL9 and 2666 CL10 kits. Granted, they probably went thru a bunch of these to find the really good ones, but the point is that these ICs have a lot of potential. Unfortunately, kits like these low voltage, low profile generic Samsungs don't have their chips binned, so some of the individual chips may be good enough for DDR3-2666 use, but the others (and perhaps the PCB that they are on) aren't up to the task. This, of course, also holds true for the Samsung HCH9 chips like those on the kit that SonDa5 has.


----------



## jay2nice000

hey i got mines up 2 2133 but i can find anything bios to let me go higher than that? im running 2500 on asrock z77, is something im over looking in bios? or is it that my 2500k doesnt support it?


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> hey i got mines up 2 2133 but i can find anything bios to let me go higher than that? im running 2500 on asrock z77, is something im over looking in bios? or is it that my 2500k doesnt support it?


Either that or the motherboard itself. Which model is it?


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> Either that or the motherboard itself. Which model is it?


ASRock Z77 Extreme4


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I tried 4 different kits of the cheapy SAmmy's playing the IC lottery and none of the sets were faster than 2133mhz CL9 and at that speed I had to be under 5GHZ to post.


Did you test the DIMMs in each kit individually? I have seven of the 2x4GiB kits, and binned them extensively myself. I've seen sticks packed together with a 400MT/s differential in OCing capability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Got a question for you guys...Those of you that have bought these modules in the last 4-6 weeks, can you tell me what production week you received and where they were purchased from (example "1205", "1213", etc.)?
> Thanks...trying to see who has the freshest inventory.


My oldest sticks seem to clock slightly better, on average. However, my sample size isn't huge.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> My oldest sticks seem to clock slightly better, on average. However, my sample size isn't huge.


It did seem like some of the early weeks did well, but now with GSkill binning these for the high end stuff and the naked modules showing a more current week (1237), it maybe that the manufacturing process has been improved upon, therefore I'm looking to try some out. One fella at XS bought 8 sticks of 1221 and they all clocked real well.

Anybody got anything newer?


----------



## Hukkel

Has anyone got this set to overclock well on the MSI Mpower mobo yet? I read there were issues with it keeping it at 1600 mhz max.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> hey i got mines up 2 2133 but i can find anything bios to let me go higher than that? im running 2500 on asrock z77, is something im over looking in bios? or is it that my 2500k doesnt support it?


Sandy Bridge supports up to 2133MHz or 2200MHz if you adjust the BCLK. If you want to go further than that you will need an Ivy Bridge processor.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Has anyone got this set to overclock well on the MSI Mpower mobo yet? I read there were issues with it keeping it at 1600 mhz max.


A buddy of mine picked up one of those MSI MPower Z77 boards and I sent him 4x4GB modules which I had run at 9-10-10-30-1T at 1.575v on my Asus X79 / 3930K rig. He could only run them at 1866 with looser timings (he posted about his problems in the MSI MPower Z77 thread somewhere around post #715)(Edit: He also ran 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.45v). Even when he tried only two sticks he had difficulties. Several other guys chimed in that these sticks didn't run well on that board, but since then there have been a couple of BIOS releases, so maybe some of those have helped. Have you checked on the MSI forums?


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> It did seem like some of the early weeks did well, but now with GSkill binning these for the high end stuff and the naked modules showing a more current week (1237), it maybe that the manufacturing process has been improved upon, therefore I'm looking to try some out. One fella at XS bought 8 sticks of 1221 and they all clocked real well.
> Anybody got anything newer?


My latest set, which I got in mid-August, is 1221 from NewEgg, and the best I got out of it (didn't try over 2133) was 2000MHz 9-9-9-26-1T:



I was only trying DRAM voltages sub 1.55V for every day stability, and I couldn't get the same good bandwidth and latency from 2133MHz, as I had to increase latencies. I finally settled on 2000MHz 9-10-10-28-1T, as I could do that at 1.45V (so low!), and there wasn't a significant difference in bandwidth and latency according to MaxxMem.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Most chips can't handle 4 sticks the same that they can 2. Bump the VTT voltage just a bit until it's stable. If that doesn't work (Stay below 1.2) then most likely the memory sticks won't work with each other.


And thank you! This seems to have done the trick







Upped VTT by 10mV and already seeing apparent stability. Will play with it more if any errors come up.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> And thank you! This seems to have done the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upped VTT by 10mV and already seeing apparent stability. Will play with it more if any errors come up.


No problem.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No problem.


Ran Prime95 for a long time, no issues. No FPS drops in games, like before, or other odd behavior (like video driver crashing), so I guess that was it--just a small voltage boost


----------



## oicwutudidthar

Does anyone know if its possible to install heatspreaders on this memory>?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> A buddy of mine picked up one of those MSI MPower Z77 boards and I sent him 4x4GB modules which I had run at 9-10-10-30-1T at 1.575v on my Asus X79 / 3930K rig. He could only run them at 1866 with looser timings (he posted about his problems in the MSI MPower Z77 thread somewhere around post #715)(Edit: He also ran 11-11-11-28-1T @ 1.45v). Even when he tried only two sticks he had difficulties. Several other guys chimed in that these sticks didn't run well on that board, but since then there have been a couple of BIOS releases, so maybe some of those have helped. Have you checked on the MSI forums?


I have tried a few sets of the cheapy low profile Samsung sticks with my Mpower and haven't had luck over clocking them to speeds above 2133mhz.

I just recently updated my Mpower BIOS to 17.5 and will soon grab another set to see if the new BIOS works with them.

My Gskill CL9 2400MHZ kit uses Samsung ICs and it works great for over clocking total system. More expensive but dependable performance.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283880-G.SKILL-Trident-X-Series-8GB-(2-x-4GB)-F3-2400C9D-8GTXD


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oicwutudidthar*
> 
> Does anyone know if its possible to install heatspreaders on this memory>?


I thought about modding some of my heat spreaders to put on them but I couldn't find a good set to over clock.

This is the heat spreader that I think I could modify with dremel to fit. Battle AXe. Dragoon.


----------



## DoktorCreepy

This is what I got with timings/frequency/voltage in sig.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I have tried a few sets of the cheapy low profile Samsung sticks with my Mpower and haven't had luck over clocking them to speeds above 2133mhz.
> I just recently updated my Mpower BIOS to 17.5 and will soon grab another set to see if the new BIOS works with them.
> My Gskill CL9 2400MHZ kit uses Samsung ICs and it works great for over clocking total system. More expensive but dependable performance.
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?283880-G.SKILL-Trident-X-Series-8GB-(2-x-4GB)-F3-2400C9D-8GTXD


That is great information thank you.







Do you remember which timings and voltage you used with that 2133 mhz? I would like to go 2133.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That is great information thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember which timings and voltage you used with that 2133 mhz? I would like to go 2133.


Sorry I don't remember exactly but I think it was 1.633v DRAM, VCIOO 1.15v, CL 9-11-10-18 1T. Something like that. At that speed CPU would not boot past 4.8GHZ. I'll get another set soon to play with.


----------



## Hukkel

Would be nice to compare some. I am currently having a hard time choosing between the MSI MPOWER, the ASROCK OC FORMULA and the GIGABYTE UP7. The latter one being twice as expensive as the first one. I would love the MSI to work just as well (for my purpose). But if the Gigabyte is a safe bet I might just have to work a little extra and get one of the other 2 but 2 months later.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Would be nice to compare some. I am currently having a hard time choosing between the MSI MPOWER, the ASROCK OC FORMULA and the GIGABYTE UP7. The latter one being twice as expensive as the first one. I would love the MSI to work just as well (for my purpose). But if the Gigabyte is a safe bet I might just have to work a little extra and get one of the other 2 but 2 months later.


Gskill 2400mhz CL9 with Sammy IC's works great with Mpower. I've got a good 5GHZ 3770k with ram at 2666mhz CL10 stable for benchmarking.


----------



## Hukkel

Problem is I have 2 sets of Samsung 1.35 v ram on it's way to me now together with a 3770k from the States. A friend helped me out. I want to use this ram.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Problem is I have 2 sets of Samsung 1.35 v ram on it's way to me now together with a 3770k from the States. A friend helped me out. I want to use this ram.


For the ram performance the best over clocking that I have seen for it has been done on ASUS mother boards.


----------



## Hukkel

Well like I said 2133 would be enough for me. But I read it would stick at 1600 mhz for some reason. And that is not why I bought these.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> Well like I said 2133 would be enough for me. But I read it would stick at 1600 mhz for some reason. And that is not why I bought these.


Thinking back I don't think I was able to get them to over clock at all when I got the Mpower. Sorry for the confusion. Long day. On MSI Z68 the Sammies with 3570k got up to 2133mhz at around 4.5GHZ. Going to get some soon to test again.


----------



## Hukkel

That would be awesome. Lets keep our fingers crossed they fixed it. Otherwise MSI isn't getting my vote for this build sadly.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That would be awesome. Lets keep our fingers crossed they fixed it. Otherwise MSI isn't getting my vote for this build sadly.


MPower has lots of overclocking potential. I wouldn't disregard it just because its not compatible with a set of RAM. Find ram that works with it and it will perform great.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That would be awesome. Lets keep our fingers crossed they fixed it. Otherwise MSI isn't getting my vote for this build sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> MPower has lots of overclocking potential. I wouldn't disregard it just because its not compatible with a set of RAM. Find ram that works with it and it will perform great.
Click to expand...

 Most of the issue was corrected with the 17.2Beta4 BIOS.. there are several newer rev's available now. Im clocking HCH9's on mine around 2400mhz, 9-11-11-17


----------



## Hukkel

Thank you for the info, that helps a lot.


----------



## SonDa5

I had problems over clocking these till MSI recently updated Mpower Z77 BIOS to support them.

Picked up another set of Sammy LP cheapies and with the BIOS update to 17.5 on my Mpower Z77 MB they are working out well for over clocking. Also they are unstable if voltage over 1.55v on DRAM. *I have my DRAM voltage at 1.42v* and I have them at 2133mhz CL 9-10-10-27. That is with my 3770k over clocked to 5GHZ HT enabled. I have never been able to do this with these sticks so I think MSI finally tweaked the BIOS right.







Going to keep on pushing them to see how fast I can get them to go. I think they don't like the high voltage because they heat up. I am testing them with Intel Burn Test.

The ICs on this kit are HYKO.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2604882


----------



## Hukkel

That sounds awesome!

You bought this kit?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096

It seems I am on my way to ordering this very soon then









I will use 4*4GB on it. But that is okay. I don't mind adding a tad more voltage to the RAM. I will also watercool them using a XSPC waterblock.

Thank you for the information and the very fast testing! +1rep


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> That sounds awesome!
> You bought this kit?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096
> It seems I am on my way to ordering this very soon then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will use 4*4GB on it. But that is okay. I don't mind adding a tad more voltage to the RAM. I will also watercool them using a XSPC waterblock.
> Thank you for the information and the very fast testing! +1rep


That is the kit. the ones I have have HYKO IC on them.

I'm stuck at 2133mhz. CL 9 at 2133mhz with only 1,45v is great though. I'd rather be at 2666mhz with 1.65v. These sticks that I have get unstable above 1.55v. They are low voltage sticks.

This is stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2604932


----------



## Hukkel

I see. I would be very happy with 2133 CL9 at 1.45 v. That is a great feat. Corsair RAM with that speed and timings would cost an arm and a leg.

Why is your base clock lowered btw? Doesn't the Mpower use 105 or 104.5 natively?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> I see. I would be very happy with 2133 CL9 at 1.45 v. That is a great feat. Corsair RAM with that speed and timings would cost an arm and a leg.
> Why is your base clock lowered btw? Doesn't the Mpower use 105 or 104.5 natively?


I doubt any manufacturer makes a kit with that speed and voltage rating. The speed for that voltage is great. Good luck with your over clocking.

I set the base clock myself. Not sure what the native speed of it is any more. Its a great MB.


----------



## SonDa5

This is the closest kit that comes close to the speeds and voltage that my over clocked Sammys are at.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233285

Mine are faster and lower voltage.







For $34.99 at Newegg you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Hukkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I doubt any manufacturer makes a kit with that speed and voltage rating. The speed for that voltage is great. Good luck with your over clocking.
> I set the base clock myself. Not sure what the native speed of it is any more. Its a great MB.


Okay, well I asked because the base clock also adjusts the RAM stuff.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well i have mine 2133MHz @ 9-10-10-27 1.5v rock stable


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd avoid the Gigabyte boards cause they have some issues with this ram, not solved yet...Also this ram kits are not well binned in pairs and have some random hyk0 ic's in them. 2133mhz is a realistic goal though, so you might accomplish that.
Use these timings: cl9-9-10-21-1t or 9-10-10-21-1t, and try 2133 or 2000mhz with 1.48v and vtt/vccio at 1.2v and vccsa/imc at 1.15v, also you gotta tweak the subs properly to get those clocks to work. coolhandluke posted a mem tweakit screenshot with properly tweaked subs, look it up in this thread.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

This are sexy!!!

Me gusta XD


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice latencies...you using bclk 102?









Might as well push them higher! what volts?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice latencies...you using bclk 102?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well push them higher! what volts?


Im using bclk @ 101 to get the closest stable to 4.5ghz using less volts XD....
Have to try 102 and 103 later.. This tests take to much time XD....

I just fire them up at 9/9/9/28/1T 1.5v not to fancy right within specs..

16gb @ 2020MHz @ 9/9/9/28/1T 1.5V x $70 dllrs
Nothing cant beat that out there lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, pretty much...perhaps the new Crucial 2x8gb 1600mhz cl8 kit, but it goes for 99usd. Does 2133mhz cl9-9-9-24-1t at 1.5v or so.
You might have to do a more Samsung-esque timing approach: 9-9-10-21-1t or 9-10-10-21-1t...techpowerup review had some good subs/tertiaries settings too.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I will try later im priming right now for stability...You can find me the link? very appreciated..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hmmm, let me double check...Nope, couldn't find it, don't have time to look for it.
But I have my annotations, stuff I used with my former board: (gb ud5h)

Timings for 2200mhz 1.575v

10
12
12
25

Auto
6
6
12
Auto
8
147
6
27
T1
Auto
Auto

7936
69
5
5
4
4
6
3
6
5
5

And a screenshot (courtesy of Sin0822) Those are for 2400mhz I believe...or perhaps 2600mhz, not sure.


----------



## SimpleTech

BLT2K8G3D1608ET3LX0

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148657
http://www.funkykit.com/component/content/article/53-memory/9541-review-crucial-ballistix-tactical-16gb-2x8gb-ram-kit.html
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/arbeitsspeicher/24550-minimalismus-in-perfektion-crucial-ballistix-tactical-lp-im-test.html
http://www.technic3d.com/review/speicher/1477-crucial-ballistix-tactical-low-profile-16-gb-ddr3-1600-dual-kit/1.htm
http://www.thinkcomputers.org/crucial-ballistix-tactical-low-profile-ddr3-1600-16gb-memory-kit-review/
http://bcchardware.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12220&Itemid=71


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, I didn't get it apparently lol
If he meant the Crucial sticks, yeah...there you go








Thx!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Crucial 2x8gb 1600mhz cl8 kit, but it goes for 99usd

70 vs 99 thats 30 bucks XD


----------



## ivanlabrie

But useful if you intend to get 32gb later on, and less of a gamble versus binning these Samsung sticks.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Well yes thats the only plus i see there..

I use VM's and hardly can max out those 16gb...

Maybe in a couple of years from now. XD


----------



## ivanlabrie

Me neither, I have a 2x2gb kit lol
Most ram intensive thing I do is superpi32m and maxxmem


----------



## [CyGnus]

I will leave mine like this since i cant get better


----------



## Hukkel

4600 mhz cpy at 1.0v? Nice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hukkel*
> 
> 4600 mhz cpy at 1.0v? Nice.


It probably wasn't showing the right voltage. If you stress the cpu a bit, CPU-Z will pick up the voltage change.


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is because of C3 e C6 states... CPU is at 1.22/1.23v


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That is because of C3 e C6 states... CPU is at 1.22/1.23v


In any case, it's a sweet voltage. I need 1.34 for 4.5. You get more bandwidth than me @2133 (10-10-10-28-1T) in MaxxMem, but I have way lower latency (like 44ns). Interesting.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well every system is different, i guess i was extreme lucky with my cpu







, these are the settings that work best for me i cant squeeze anything more out of these sticks i dont want to give more voltage i have them set to 1.505v in bios


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> It did seem like some of the early weeks did well, but now with GSkill binning these for the high end stuff and the naked modules showing a more current week (1237), it maybe that the manufacturing process has been improved upon, therefore I'm looking to try some out. One fella at XS bought 8 sticks of 1221 and they all clocked real well.
> Anybody got anything newer?


I have ten 1147 sticks and four 1220 sticks. All of my 1147s do better than any of my 1220s. I have the eight fastest 1147s in my P9X79 WS with the six remaining sticks in my X58A-UD5.

All of the 1147s came from Microcenter on 2/28/2012. The 1220s came from Newegg several months later.

Due to my recent disastrous experience with my X79S-UP5, I haven't really been able to test the 1147s together as much as I would like, but I'm making good progress with them on my P9X79 WS. All 32GiB are currently running at 1866, 9-9-9-27, with 1.35v on a mediocre 3930K with stock VCCSA and VTT (0.88v and 1.05v).

The Gulftown setup is completely IMC limited so the best I can manage 24/7 stable with 24GiB is 1600, 8-8-8-24, with 1.45v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Where does your best stick top out?


Limiting myself to 1.575v with one DIMM at a time, my best stick topped out at ~2500MT/s, 11-12-12-30, but that was on my inferior board. I probably won't test single DIMMs further; my goal was just to sort the ones I have relative to each other, not find their absolute limits.

I'm not a bencher, I've just been looking for the fastest and least expensive 32GiB memory that I can make 24/7 stable.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Dumo over at XS (he goes by centvalny here at OCN) posted these results with a recent set of these generic HYK0 Sammies. He hit 2600 with 10-12-12-31-2T using 1.67v on an Asus MVE. They are week 1229 purchased from Newegg.



As I posted a page or two back, some of the new GSkill 2400 C9 and 2666 C10 are shipping with these HYK0 chips and the ICs under the hood when spreaders have been pulled on those modules have been week 1237. This leads me to believe that the newer HYK0s are showing good potential.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Might be worth a try, for 24/7 use and maybe even benching...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I should try those. Have the same 1229 on mine..
Whats the recommended voltage for 24/7 on this sticks btw..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I should try those. Have the same 1229 on mine..
> Whats the recommended voltage for 24/7 on this sticks btw..


1.6v would be my limit.

This ram is crazy! So impressed with peoples tests and benchies with this ram.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I should try those. Have the same 1229 on mine..
> Whats the recommended voltage for 24/7 on this sticks btw..


Would be very interesting to find out how well your 1229 kit clocks, especially since you are on a 3770K / Z68 combo and these clocks were done on a 3770K / Z77. Might make a difference, or it might not.

According to some of the ram gurus over at XS these HYK0 chips can handle voltages up to around 2v. Of course that would be for benching and other short durations. I would think that since the GSkill DDR3-2666 CL10 kit with these ICs uses a default of 1.65v, you could probably run them up to 1.7v for regular use, but if that concerns you, then for sure 1.65v.

On the bright side, if 1.65v kills a stick, they didn't cost you much to start with, you know?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I might have to get a newer batch if they perform good...sold my older batch ones, clocked quite bad. (1100mhz 9-12-12-21-1t at 1.75v)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Dumo over at XS (he goes by centvalny here at OCN) posted these results with a recent set of these generic HYK0 Sammies. He hit 2600 with 10-12-12-31-2T using 1.67v on an Asus MVE. They are week 1229 purchased from Newegg.
> 
> As I posted a page or two back, some of the new GSkill 2400 C9 and 2666 C10 are shipping with these HYK0 chips and the ICs under the hood when spreaders have been pulled on those modules have been week 1237. This leads me to believe that the newer HYK0s are showing good potential.












I am going to be close to microcenter on the 15th. Maybe I will stop by and scour their inventory for some nice ones. It seems mine are a bit old now.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

What would be a nice way to start? 2400 @ timmings / voltage.. ??

I'm prime stable @ 1.35v @ 101 @ 1884 @ 9/9/9/28/1T


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> What would be a nice way to start? 2400 @ timmings / voltage.. ??
> I'm prime stable @ 1.35v @ 101 @ 1884 @ 9/9/9/28/1T


Try 1.6v at 11-11-11-28-1t and see where that gets you.

Strike that, I seem to be stable at 1.5v instead of 1.6


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Try 2133 at 9-10-10-28 2T with 1.5v. If that passes (s/b a breeze), then try 2400 with 10-12-12-31 2T 1.6v. If that flies, then either try 9-11-11-28 2T with the same voltages , or go to 2600 with CL10 and the same timings at Dumo. Once you are trying 2600, I'd also use Dumo's voltage of at least 1.65v-1.67v. You can always try lower voltages later.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I think my board or the 4dimms populated is giving me a hard time XD


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Have you tried bumping the VTT?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Dumo over at XS (he goes by centvalny here at OCN) posted these results.....He hit 2600 with 10-12-12-31-2T using 1.67v on an Asus MVE. They are week 1229 purchased from Newegg.


I got the same batch today!









Better than batch 12/05 for me.

Work great with my delidded 3770k at 5GHZ. 1T 9-10-10-24 1.5v DRAM voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2609406

Batch 12/29



Really the best RAM I have ever owned.

I just need to learn how to over clock them past 2133mhz and I will enjoy them even more. Right now I have only adjusted the 1st 5 settings on my ram BIOS settings.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well I dont know if the batches have anything to do with them but mine are 1214 and they are at 1.525v @ 2133MHz 9-10-10-27 1T TRFC 128


----------



## zGunBLADEz

The max I have got to boot hci-mem stable was at 2154 @ 9/10/10/27/1T 1.5v feeding more volts didn't help.

I'm running it @ 2020 @ 9/10/10/24/1T upped the timmings so it can run @ 1.35v


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> The max I have got to boot hci-mem stable was at 2154 @ 9/10/10/27/1T 1.5v feeding more volts didn't help.
> I'm running it @ 2020 @ 9/10/10/24/1T upped the timmings so it can run @ 1.35v


Yeah I am having the same issue. As soon as I try to put more than 1.5v into the ram, it won't even boot up. This is actually weird because just 2 weeks ago I had 2400mhz with 1.6v and I was completely stable. Now I am at 2133mz at 1.5v because anything more won't even boot up, and adding volts to the vtt and the vccio will at least let it turn on, but it is completely unstable.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Perhaps this hyk0 chips don't like volts that much?
What board's are you guys using?
I had similar issues with my ud5h...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Perhaps this hyk0 chips don't like volts that much?
> What board's are you guys using?
> I had similar issues with my ud5h...


maximus v gene


----------



## zGunBLADEz

maximus Iv gene-z/gen 3


----------



## ivanlabrie

Too bad then, that board rocks for ram ocing.
I'd reccomend you take a look at Woomack's ram ocing guide at overclockers.com, perhaps there's something you're missing there.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Too bad then, that board rocks for ram ocing.
> I'd reccomend you take a look at Woomack's ram ocing guide at overclockers.com, perhaps there's something you're missing there.


Where might that be?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Oh and just as an FYI, my new samsung memory club is up an running! Just click on the link in my sig.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool! I might become a member...samsung ic club? Or 30nm 1.35v only?


----------



## Flaumig Shamane

Just rteading this thread makes me want to get this ram. Once i'm able to going to get 16gb and join you guys and see how high it will go!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

You'll definitely have fun with it...no fun in running xmp with higher binned ram lol

http://www.overclockers.com/memory-overclocking-guide-ivy-bridge

Here's the guide btw...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Cool! I might become a member...samsung ic club? Or 30nm 1.35v only?


Low profile only, but depending on how far I get with google docs, I might add a honorary samsung memory spot.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It would be an awesome club if it presented all the samsung chip equipped ram users and results obtained...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It would be an awesome club if it presented all the samsung chip equipped ram users and results obtained...


It isn't like I am opposed, and I have thought about it, but I am still trying to come up with a way to prove those who don't know any better that there are certain models of ram that use samsung memory. Meaning that you would have to post a picture, or have some viable evidence that what ever memory you have does indeed use samsung memory.

At which point I would add an extra list of ram that uses samsung technology as a list of alternative honorary ram kits to the purist low latency stuff. (hopefully you can read my humorous satire)

So in short, yes I do want to have a spot in the club for samsung ram. However, I am not sure what course of action would be best suited, and to be quite honest, there are still a few loose ends to the club as it stands right now.

What would help getting the whole thing on track would actually be a link to that ram overclocking guide you mentioned. It would help me, and I could add it to the tutorial section in the main post of the club thread.


----------



## Blameless

I'm backing off to 1600, 8-8-8-24-T2, 1.35v on my SB-E setup with my Samsung sticks.

The memory can handle way more, but I've noticed that when reported memory bandwidth in Memtest86 exceeds reported L3 bandwidth, the amount of VCCSA that I need for stability skyrockets. Doubtful that the reported bandwidths are meaningful in any absolute sense, but it does hint at the possibility of a certain memory controller speed needed for certain memory speeds, or possibly some sort of hidden timings/straps being implimented by my board's (ASUS P9X79 WS) firmware.

For example, with eight DIMMs I see a pattern like this:

CPU 4.4GHz, Memory 1600 CL8, VCCSA required = 0.86
CPU 4.4GHz, Memory 1866 CL9, VCCSA required = 1.175
CPU 4.5GHz, Memory 1866 CL9, VCCSA required = 1.215
CPU 4.6GHz, Memory 1866 CL9, VCCSA required = 1.1 <--- this is where L3 cache bandwidth reportedly exceeds memory bandwidth @ 1866

I can exceed DDR-2133 at 4.7GHz+, but the VCCSA required for stability would be way too high even if I could cool the thing. 1866+ in general seems to need more than it's worth for 24/7 operation with eight DIMMs.


----------



## [CyGnus]

weird i have VCSSA stock 0.925v and I am at 2133 c9-10-10-1T


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> weird i have VCSSA stock 0.925v and I am at 2133 c9-10-10-1T


Perhaps with *Blameless* running 8 modules on an X79 board and you running 4 on a Z77 with an IB processor (a much better ram clocking combo and half as many sticks), those differences might not be so weird.

When I get a chance I will try to see if I get similar results. I don't have the exact duplicates, but I do have an Asus Sabertooth X79 / 3930K that can run 8 modules and an ASRock Z77 OC Formula for comparison.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It isn't like I am opposed, and I have thought about it, but I am still trying to come up with a way to prove those who don't know any better that there are certain models of ram that use samsung memory. Meaning that you would have to post a picture, or have some viable evidence that what ever memory you have does indeed use samsung memory.
> At which point I would add an extra list of ram that uses samsung technology as a list of alternative honorary ram kits to the purist low latency stuff. (hopefully you can read my humorous satire)
> So in short, yes I do want to have a spot in the club for samsung ram. However, I am not sure what course of action would be best suited, and to be quite honest, there are still a few loose ends to the club as it stands right now.
> What would help getting the whole thing on track would actually be a link to that ram overclocking guide you mentioned. It would help me, and I could add it to the tutorial section in the main post of the club thread.


Check post #1515








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Perhaps with *Blameless* running 8 modules on an X79 board and you running 4 on a Z77 with an IB processor (a much better ram clocking combo and half as many sticks), those differences might not be so weird.
> When I get a chance I will try to see if I get similar results. I don't have the exact duplicates, but I do have an Asus Sabertooth X79 / 3930K that can run 8 modules and an ASRock Z77 OC Formula for comparison.


Seems like a thing with the x79 platform or that particular mobo/cpu which don't like 8 dimms...Anyways, 1866 is more than enough, even 1600 with 8-8-8 is pretty good.


----------



## SonDa5

My new batch 1229 Sammy Greens.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2610619


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> weird i have VCSSA stock 0.925v and I am at 2133 c9-10-10-1T


In my experience SB-E and SB/IB seem to use VCCSA and VTT rather differently when it comes to overclocking.

For example, I do not need to touch VTT at all on my SB-E, but my LGA-1155 parts all need significant VTT adjustment, and VCCSA can generally be left at stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Perhaps with *Blameless* running 8 modules on an X79 board and you running 4 on a Z77 with an IB processor (a much better ram clocking combo and half as many sticks), those differences might not be so weird.
> When I get a chance I will try to see if I get similar results. I don't have the exact duplicates, but I do have an Asus Sabertooth X79 / 3930K that can run 8 modules and an ASRock Z77 OC Formula for comparison.


Also seems to be some sort of CPU/firmware quirk where I need TONS of VCCSA at 45x CPU multiplier, but much less at 46x, regardless of any other settings.

Trying to manually set as much as possible to see if some auto setting that is tripped at 46x is responsible. A lot of strange voltage and timing interactions likely going on. Going to take some time to diagnose.

I can run DDR3-2133 with all eight sticks at 46x CPU multiplier with less voltage than it takes for 1866 at 45x.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Pretty cool...how's vdimm?


----------



## Blameless

VDIMM is low enough that it's not really been a factor. I use 1.35v for 1600 CL8, 1.375-1.4 for 1866 CL9, and 1.4 for 2133 CL11, so I've got plenty of headroom in that respect. The memory is doing as it should, but trying to understand how 8 DIMMs interact with my particular board and CPU is taking some time.

I'm starting to think it's a CPU PLL issue. ASUS' P9X79 WS has no CPU PLL overvoltage setting, but I strongly suspect that an equivalent is being applied at ~4.6GHz or higher automatically. I'm testing manual PLL voltage adjustments at lower multipliers, with some signs of improvement.


----------



## cloppy007

I have completed a 24 hours prime blend test at 2133 9-10-10-28-1T 1.52v in my MVG, but I've had blue screens or hangs (with video corruption) when shutting down the computer. What could it be?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I have completed a 24 hours prime blend test at 2133 9-10-10-28-1T 1.52v in my MVG, but I've had blue screens or hangs (with video corruption) when shutting down the computer. What could it be?


VTT, VCCSA, or less likely PCH voltage.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> VTT, VCCSA, or less likely PCH voltage.


Thanks, I'll see if I can reproduce it. I wonder if this would still happen with 2133-rated RAM.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I wonder if this would still happen with 2133-rated RAM.


Depending on the exact cause, quite probably.

There is nothing inherently different about 2133 rated memory doing 2133 and 1600 rated memory that is capable of 2133 doing 2133, other than the latter is likely to need more manual tweaking because lack of any default SPD/XMP profile for the higher speeds.

I've backed off to 1600 even though all the DIMMs in my primary system are capable of 2300-2500. My CPU can't handle it without dangerous levels of VCCSA/VTT and very high heat.

If you can successfully run a single stick at the settings you are attempting, it's almost certainly not the memory holding you back.


----------



## wrxxx

i have 32gbs of this stuff. what do you think i could get for it? its only been used a couple of weeks. figured id ask you guys what it goes for.


----------



## ivanlabrie

30 each pair shipped if they are agood batch...?


----------



## Jras

Stupid question here, but does anyone know if these will be available in 8gb sticks soon, would love to max out my board with 32GBs. Im studying for MCSE 2012 so I run alot of virtual machines.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Stupid question here, but does anyone know if these will be available in 8gb sticks soon, would love to max out my board with 32GBs. Im studying for MCSE 2012 so I run alot of virtual machines.


I was hoping for some 8GB sticks soon as well. I run virtual machines, but not enough to really need more than 16GB tbh. Not to mention i'm rocking a A10 not a Core i5/Corei7


----------



## UNOE

I was able to easily get it stable at 2200mhz 10-10-10-28 1t with z77 UD5H 1.52v set for DRAM. Best timings I have gotten so far its only 8gb though Maxxmem 23.35gb/s with 43.7 ns latency.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Stupid question here, but does anyone know if these will be available in 8gb sticks soon, would love to max out my board with 32GBs. Im studying for MCSE 2012 so I run alot of virtual machines.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I was hoping for some 8GB sticks soon as well. I run virtual machines, but not enough to really need more than 16GB tbh. Not to mention i'm rocking a A10 not a Core i5/Corei7


These ICs cannot be used in 8GiB unbuffered sticks, so when the 8GiB consumer DIMMs do show up in retail channels, they will be using new ICs (20nm) that may have very different clocking properties.


----------



## SonDa5

Best I can do with my new Hyko Samsung 2x4GB kit from 12/29 batch is 2246MHZ with 1.55v.

I set my memory speed to 2200mhz with 9-10-10-24 1T with an increase my BCLk a little to get there. This is with my 3770k at [email protected] Vcore.

SuperPi 32m is 6:40 with these settings which matches my best time I had with my Gskill CL9 2400mhz kit that I had over clocked to 2666mhz CL 10-12-12-31 1T at 1.7v ddr voltage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2618023

I think this kit will go alot faster but my MSI Z77 Mpower BIOS is limiting it in speed settings.









Best kit of ram for the money.


----------



## SonDa5

This ram helps get my 3dMark11 physics score over 13,000. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5249080


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's great man!
your rig is playing nicely n.n


----------



## eBombzor

What is this "batch" stuff? Does Samsung update the RAM with every batch? How is it better?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> What is this "batch" stuff? Does Samsung update the RAM with every batch? How is it better?


In CPU-z you can see what year of the week the ram was made. Some of the ram kits made during certain weeks have reputation for over clocking well. 12/29 is really good.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> In CPU-z you can see what year of the week the ram was made. Some of the ram kits made during certain weeks have reputation for over clocking well. 12/29 is really good.


Can you show us how to read this in CPU-Z? Thanks in advance good sir!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Can you show us how to read this in CPU-Z? Thanks in advance good sir!


It's under the SPD tab.



Alternatively, you can just look at the information printed on the stick.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

It is also on the module label, just to the right of the YK0. See the attached pic.

If you note the chips themselves, you will see their production date and it will be about a week, or two, earlier than the module's assembly date (the batch #). A week 1229 module would show something like "228" on the top line of the info imprinted on the actual chips. On the chips the year is a single digit, instead of two digits like on the module, so it is "228" instead of "1228".


----------



## *AcidBath*

This weekend I installed 1 kit into my i7 860 P55 system listed below, replacing 4x2GB mushkin redlines which cost me almost 6x the price about three years ago. The installed kit has the same lot # as above, 1229. So...

Running at 2076 (173x12 for my i7 860 3.8 Ghz OC w/o speed step): 10-10-10-26 T1 @ 1.5v
Running at 1920 (160x12 for my i7 860 3.5 Ghz OC with speed step): 9-9-9-26 T1 @ 1.5v

I could not get anything by tightening timings at 1600 which even came close to the mushkin's performance at around 1600-1700 (though the mushkins would never reach the above speeds). I could also boot at a lower CAS for the above speeds, but not pass Linx/prime95. BTW, the above timings were tested for about 40 min (which yes I know, isn't saying much).

One note of considerable interest that most likely was mentioned somewhere in this thread:

It is CLEARLY marked on the packaging the these kit are compatible with operating at either 1.35v or 1.5v. Stated differently: running at 1.5v is safe at listed speed/timings, but for $35 US I'll take my chances as shown above.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

+ Rep to Reefa and SimpleTech for the valuable info!

I'll have to check my mems, but I have been able to run them at 2133 speeds at 11-11-11-28 @1.35v so I'm happy!


----------



## Kiros

This is probably a stupid question.

Newegg doesn't seem to carry the 8gb kit now and if I get 2 of the 4gb will it work the same as the 8gb kit?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiros*
> 
> This is probably a stupid question.
> Newegg doesn't seem to carry the 8gb kit now and if I get 2 of the 4gb will it work the same as the 8gb kit?


Correct. You do risk not getting the same batch but that hasn't happened to me from the countless times I've ordered from Newegg.


----------



## tsm106

Does the batch really matter? I've got a lot of sets and I don't pay attention to the batch and just set my timings on all my systems the same. The only limiting factor I've seen is that my one 2500k IMC does not like anything over 1866mhz w/o an awful lot of volts to VCCIO/VTT.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Does the batch really matter? I've got a lot of sets and I don't pay attention to the batch and just set my timings on all my systems the same. The only limiting factor I've seen is that my one 2500k IMC does not like anything over 1866mhz w/o an awful lot of volts to VCCIO/VTT.


I binned all 14 of my DIMMs individually (by setting stock timings, 1.35v and increasing memory speed on my Gulftown with one DIMM installed and recorded the clock speed where errors first presented themselves) and all ten of my 1147s came out better than any of my 1220s, though some were close, and there was certainly variation with the same batch.

So, I'd say yes, batch matters, at least to an extent.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **AcidBath**
> 
> This weekend I installed 1 kit into my i7 860 P55 system listed below, replacing 4x2GB mushkin redlines which cost me almost 6x the price about three years ago. The installed kit has the same lot # as above, 1229. So...
> Running at 2076 (173x12 for my i7 860 3.8 Ghz OC w/o speed step): 10-10-10-26 T1 @ 1.5v
> Running at 1920 (160x12 for my i7 860 3.5 Ghz OC with speed step): 9-9-9-26 T1 @ 1.5v
> I could not get anything by tightening timings at 1600 which even came close to the mushkin's performance at around 1600-1700 (though the mushkins would never reach the above speeds). I could also boot at a lower CAS for the above speeds, but not pass Linx/prime95. BTW, the above timings were tested for about 40 min (which yes I know, isn't saying much).
> One note of considerable interest that most likely was mentioned somewhere in this thread:
> It is CLEARLY marked on the packaging the these kit are compatible with operating at either 1.35v or 1.5v. Stated differently: running at 1.5v is safe at listed speed/timings, but for $35 US I'll take my chances as shown above.


GSkill is using these HYK0 ICs in some of their high-end ram, the 2400 C9 kits and the 2600 C10 models and rates them for 24/7 use at 1.65v so I don't think anyone needs to worry about running them up to that range. Granted, GSkill is using a different PCB, but even then, from what I've read, the 30nm Samsung ICs can handle voltage pretty well.


----------



## *AcidBath*

Thanks for the heads up on voltages. I've been able to get 9-10-10-28 stable at 1.5625v but the latency improvement was less than 2% so I'll keep it where it is (which rocks IMO). I'd imagine that at 1.65v with those speeds & timings heat sinks and a beefier PCB would be in order. +rep..enjoy.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> + Rep to Reefa and SimpleTech for the valuable info!
> I'll have to check my mems, but I have been able to run them at 2133 speeds at 11-11-11-28 @1.35v so I'm happy!


I would have answered your question sooner if I saw the question.









Reefa taught me how to do this as well.


----------



## meddle3

I'm extremely new to overclocking so I'm not sure what numbers I should be aiming for considering my hardware.

Hardware:
MOBO - ASRock Extreme4
CPU - i5-3570k

Could someone tell me what numbers would be ideal for me? Like MHz, timings, voltage, etc.? Thanks.

This is what I have it at now, 1866MHz at 1.4v, no idea if that's good or not.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Found some HYK0 week 1237 in a generic module (M378B5273DH0-CK0) and have started some preliminary testing. These are not low profile / low voltage modules, but the week 37 just happens to be what the new GSkills 2400 C9 and 2600 C10 have been, so I grabbed them to play around with. A little more expensive, as they cost me about $45 shipped, instead of the $35 that you can grab a 2x4GB LP-LV kit for at the Egg.

Right now testing 2400 at 9-11-11-28-2T on an X79 test bed. Only have two modules, so running DC and not QC. Had to bump voltage up to 1.675v in order to complete SPi 32M.

Will be traveling for a bit over the holidays, so add'l testing will have to wait until I return.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meddle3*
> 
> Could someone tell me what numbers would be ideal for me? Like MHz, timings, voltage, etc.? Thanks.
> This is what I have it at now, 1866MHz at 1.4v, no idea if that's good or not.


The ram looks good. Before venturing into memory over clocking IMO you should spend some time learning how to over clock your cpu. Once you get a nice over clock that is stable and not to hot then work on over clocking the memory.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Found some HYK0 week 1237 in a generic module (M378B5273DH0-CK0) and have started some preliminary testing. These are not low profile / low voltage modules, but the week 37 just happens to be what the new GSkills 2400 C9 and 2600 C10 have been, so I grabbed them to play around with. A little more expensive, as they cost me about $45 shipped, instead of the $35 that you can grab a 2x4GB LP-LV kit for at the Egg.
> Right now testing 2400 at 9-11-11-28-2T on an X79 test bed. Only have two modules, so running DC and not QC. Had to bump voltage up to 1.675v in order to complete SPi 32M.
> Will be traveling for a bit over the holidays, so add'l testing will have to wait until I return.


Looks promising so far. Good luck with those.


----------



## gow3

I wanted to get 2400 mhz with my Samsung ram. So far I've been able to get 2133 mhz at pretty tight timings. For 2400 mhz I tried the following settings:-

I have a RIVE AND Core i7 3930k @ 4.4 ghz

I have the voltage of the DRAM slots at 1.65 V. I tried very loose timings but it refuses to go post and gives me the error code "00". Any help as to what I can change to get to 2400 mhz? I changed the secondary timings as well by loosening them but to no avail. I didn't bother with the third timings though. About the voltage, I put cpu load line calibration at medium and the other load line calibration for ram at Extreme to allow more voltage for it to boot. Can I get any suggestions as to how to get it any higher?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gow3*
> 
> I wanted to get 2400 mhz with my Samsung ram. So far I've been able to get 2133 mhz at pretty tight timings. For 2400 mhz I tried the following settings:-
> I have a RIVE AND Core i7 3930k @ 4.4 ghz
> I have the voltage of the DRAM slots at 1.65 V. I tried very loose timings but it refuses to go post and gives me the error code "00". Any help as to what I can change to get to 2400 mhz? I changed the secondary timings as well by loosening them but to no avail. I didn't bother with the third timings though. About the voltage, I put cpu load line calibration at medium and the other load line calibration for ram at Extreme to allow more voltage for it to boot. Can I get any suggestions as to how to get it any higher?


00 code off the bat means your cpu IMC just can't do it.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 00 code off the bat means your cpu IMC just can't do it.


Could also mean the mother board needs a BIOS update to support the ram and speed.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Could also mean the mother board needs a BIOS update to support the ram and speed.


Even the the RIVE's native bios off the launch was able to overclock ram to 2400MHz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 00 code off the bat means your cpu IMC just can't do it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Even the the RIVE's native bios off the launch was able to overclock ram to 2400MHz.


Code 23 is imc and 55 is rams giving up...

I'd say you gotta try different receiver and transmitter slew values, see if that helps.
Try 3 in both, 2 and 5 and vice versa.

EDIT: and do a power cycle and re try with other dimm slots for code 00, it might help. There was a bug like that in the MVG and it required a bios update.


----------



## gow3

Yep this only happens when I go to 2400 mhz, I did get it to around 2300 mhz stable :/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Give those slew settings a try, and what is your twcl value?


----------



## gow3

I can't change the skew timings to what you mentioned. I can just change them from auto to normal or more.. I don't know where to check my TWcl from its not in the d ram timings page... Tried other dim slots as well. Tried changing CPU and vccsa load line calibrations but to no avail. This bad boy doesn't want to do 2400 -.-


----------



## ivanlabrie

How odd...perhaps the sticks aren't capable. Do you have any 2400mhz rated ram to determine it's not the imc?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How odd...perhaps the sticks aren't capable. Do you have any 2400mhz rated ram to determine it's not the imc?


When you try and post a high MHz setting for the ram and it just spits 00 at you, I'm telling you the IMC can't do it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, it very well could be...Also these sticks aren't 100% guaranteed to hit over 2133mhz too, so that is always a factor.


----------



## gow3

The batch number is 2129 which has been hitting over 2133


----------



## Matt-Matt

Back again with my de-lidded 3570k.

Looking at what I can do with 16GB of this stuff.. Keeping in mind that I know Z77 is bad for clocking it up.
Currently at 2000 10-10-10-28 2T stable, i'm going to try 1T soon and see how that goes.
It's running this at 1.50v which is stock according to my BIOS, Prime95 stable for an hour now.

I've heard that tertiary timings are what matters here, does anyone want to shed some light on these and what I need to adjust to get my timings/clocks better. My real goal is 2133+ at 10-10-10-x 1T

EDIT: Also three of my sticks are made in the same week and one is made two weeks later.. Hopefully this has no impact on overclocking.


----------



## Zeek

Should be ordering mine in the next week for my sig rig, if they're still in stock on the egg. Can't wait to OC em


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Back again with my de-lidded 3570k.
> Looking at what I can do with 16GB of this stuff.. Keeping in mind that I know Z77 is bad for clocking it up.
> Currently at 2000 10-10-10-28 2T stable, i'm going to try 1T soon and see how that goes.
> It's running this at 1.50v which is stock according to my BIOS, Prime95 stable for an hour now.
> I've heard that tertiary timings are what matters here, does anyone want to shed some light on these and what I need to adjust to get my timings/clocks better. My real goal is 2133+ at 10-10-10-x 1T
> EDIT: Also three of my sticks are made in the same week and one is made two weeks later.. Hopefully this has no impact on overclocking.


Why bad? Z77 is the second best platform for clocking ram these days, the best being am3+/fx (for raw mhz and timings that is, performance wise the memory controller on Ivy chips is better)
I gave up on my Samsungs a while ago and sold them for profit...They clocked ok up to 2200mhz, over that nothing. Hopefully my next 3770k clocks ram better, and my new psc/bbse sticks aswell









You can check the TPU guide for some insights and look at some mem tweakit screenies, or tweak from the auto values.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why bad? Z77 is the second best platform for clocking ram these days, the best being am3+/fx (for raw mhz and timings that is, performance wise the memory controller on Ivy chips is better)
> I gave up on my Samsungs a while ago and sold them for profit...They clocked ok up to 2200mhz, over that nothing. Hopefully my next 3770k clocks ram better, and my new psc/bbse sticks aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check the TPU guide for some insights and look at some mem tweakit screenies, or tweak from the auto values.


Well from what I've heard its the Gigabyte Z77 boards that have problems with RAM and raw MHZ...
Either way my best shot at any form of stability is 2000 9-10-10-21 1T @ 1.525v with 0.975v on the IMC and 1.075v on the VCCIO or w/e.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why bad? Z77 is the second best platform for clocking ram these days, the best being am3+/fx (for raw mhz and timings that is, performance wise the memory controller on Ivy chips is better)
> I gave up on my Samsungs a while ago and sold them for profit...They clocked ok up to 2200mhz, over that nothing. Hopefully my next 3770k clocks ram better, and my new psc/bbse sticks aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check the TPU guide for some insights and look at some mem tweakit screenies, or tweak from the auto values.


Well from what I've heard its the Gigabyte Z77 boards that have problems with RAM and raw MHZ...
Either way my best shot at any form of stability is 2000 9-10-10-21 1T @ 1.525v with 0.975v on the IMC and 1.075v on the VCCIO or w/e.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yep, had trouble with my ud5h and those sticks...but only when going over 2200mhz, there just wasn't a way, and I tried EVERYTHING. I even had other type of sticks running over 2200 (2400mhz on bbse for example)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yep, had trouble with my ud5h and those sticks...but only when going over 2200mhz, there just wasn't a way, and I tried EVERYTHING. I even had other type of sticks running over 2200 (2400mhz on bbse for example)


Yeah, I can't get mine stable past 2000MHz here. No matter what I do, 2133 posts but isn't 100% stable.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yep, if they are matched pairs they either suck or it's the Gigabyte thing...I'd ditch the board lol but only if you are serious about benching ram xD


----------



## conzilla

Got my samsung ram today bothe mfg dates match 12/28 gonna put them in today cant wait.


----------



## debuchan

I bought individual sticks when they were under $16 on amazon, but have not had time to make them fly...


----------



## vonss

I recommended this RAM for a friend, but my concern is that when pushed to high frequencies with 1.6v+, doesn't heat becomes somewhat of an issue?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonss*
> 
> I recommended this RAM for a friend, but my concern is that when pushed to high frequencies with 1.6v+, doesn't heat becomes somewhat of an issue?


I don't think so if you stay around 1.65v. It might get a bit warm but not hot enough to cause too much (if any) trouble.


----------



## vonss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I don't think so if you stay around 1.65v. It might get a bit warm but not hot enough to cause too much (if any) trouble.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## cloppy007

This modules are rated for 1.35-1.5v. I wouldn't push them beyond 1.55.


----------



## wolvers

I've got mine running at 1.575v, I'll let you know if they die.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> This modules are rated for 1.35-1.5v. I wouldn't push them beyond 1.55.


GSkill uses the HYK0 ICs in their DDR3-2400 C9 and 2666 C10 kits and the default voltages of these modules are 1.65v. Granted, Samsung uses a different PCB on their low profile modules, but Samsung also makes a regular profile version of these sticks with HYK0 and rates them with the same 1.35v. *They are rated for 1.35v because they can run on the lower voltage, but not because they can't run at the higher voltages*. They will not die at 1.65v.


----------



## FtW 420

ddr3 memory is made to JEDEC standards, & the standards say ddr3 memory must be able to withstand up to 1.95V (can't remember the exact #, right around there).
Not that that is a safe or max voltage to use, memory controllers, etc. may not be happy with that much, but 1.65V won't kill the memory modules.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> ddr3 memory is made to JEDEC standards, & the standards say ddr3 memory must be able to withstand up to 1.95V (can't remember the exact #, right around there).
> Not that that is a safe or max voltage to use, memory controllers, etc. may not be happy with that much, but 1.65V won't kill the memory modules.


The recommended voltage range is 1.425-1.575 (section 7.1 of the JEDEC DDR3-SDRAM standard). There is another figure (section 6.1) that I don't understand, it's a relative voltage.

Usually the standards specify in what voltage range manufacturers can produce modules. 1.65 is within the DDR3 range. The standard will probably specify how much voltage increase the module must sustain. If your stick is rated for 1.25v and you use 1.65v, you're increasing the voltage by a lot. It's the same as CPUs, would you run your 22nm Ivy Bridge at 1.5v, even if it's cool?

I'd like to read other users' experience with these sticks @ high volts on the long run...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> GSkill uses the HYK0 ICs in their DDR3-2400 C9 and 2666 C10 kits and the default voltages of these modules are 1.65v. Granted, Samsung uses a different PCB on their low profile modules, but Samsung also makes a regular profile version of these sticks with HYK0 and rates them with the same 1.35v. *They are rated for 1.35v because they can run on the lower voltage, but not because they can't run at the higher voltages*. They will not die at 1.65v.


I know that, but I was referring to these samsung modules, not the chips. A user posted in this thread that he/she tried 1.60 and after that the previous OC at 1.5X failed.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> The recommended voltage range is 1.425-1.575 (section 7.1 of the JEDEC DDR3-SDRAM standard). There is another figure (section 6.1) that I don't understand, it's a relative voltage.
> Usually the standards specify in what voltage range manufacturers can produce modules. 1.65 is within the DDR3 range. The standard will probably specify how much voltage increase the module must sustain. If your stick is rated for 1.25v and you use 1.65v, you're increasing the voltage by a lot. It's the same as CPUs, would you run your 22nm Ivy Bridge at 1.5v, even if it's cool?
> I'd like to read other users' experience with these sticks @ high volts on the long run...
> I know that, but I was referring to these samsung modules, not the chips. A user posted in this thread that he/she tried 1.60 and after that the previous OC at 1.5X failed.


The recommended voltage is the safe route, I just meant that the modules themselves when produced are supposed to be able to withstand the higher voltage as a manufacturing specification.
& I have run my 22nm 3770ks at 1.9V+. I've had other memory up to 1.9V, but haven't tried over 1.66V on the sammy green, the daily boards I'm using just don't like that memory too much. Still runs the same 2133Mhz at 1.52V that it did before turning up the volts to see what it could do.


----------



## wolvers

Good to hear. I might crank mine up to 1.65v and see how tight I can get the timings. Currently at 2133Mhz 9-10-10-10-24


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Good to hear. I might crank mine up to 1.65v and see how tight I can get the timings. Currently at 2133Mhz 9-10-10-10-24


That's actually pretty good...I did see mine scaling up to 1.7v, higher than that I got very little benefits for 1.75v for example.
I doubt you can get better ram efficiency with higher mhz unless you go really high in the vicinity of 2666mhz or so with cl10 at least.


----------



## wolvers

Well I had thoughts of cl8 at 2133Mhz. Has anyone managed that?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Doubt that...I got that at 2000mhz but 2133mhz cl9-10-10-21-1t was better than 2000mhz cl8-9-9-21-1t.


----------



## larymoencurly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonss*
> 
> I recommended this RAM for a friend, but my concern is that when pushed to high frequencies with 1.6v+, doesn't heat becomes somewhat of an issue?


It's no problem because these chips, despite being designed to run at 1.35V, are also completely compatible with normal 1.50V operation, including having the same absolute maximum voltage rating of 1.975V, as you can see from the official Samsung documentation for the K4B2G0846D used on those modules (page 11):

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/2011/product/2011/8/29/729200ds_k4b2gxx46d_rev113.pdf

Also notice that these Samsung modules, rated 1600 MHz, use HYK0 speed grade chips, just like G.Skill's 2400 MHz modules. One of these companies is being more truthy than the other.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> It's no problem because these chips, despite being designed to run at 1.35V, are also completely compatible with normal 1.50V operation, including having the same absolute maximum voltage rating of 1.975V, as you can see from the official Samsung documentation for the K4B2G0846D used on those modules (page 11):
> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/2011/product/2011/8/29/729200ds_k4b2gxx46d_rev113.pdf
> Also notice that these Samsung modules, rated 1600 MHz, use HYK0 speed grade chips, just like G.Skill's 2400 MHz modules. One of these companies is being more truthy than the other.


I don't think that 1.975 is a sustained value. Besides that, it's a relative value to a reference voltage.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> Well I had thoughts of cl8 at 2133Mhz. Has anyone managed that?


It can be done, it takes quite a voltage bump from 2133 c9 though. 1.52V to 1.69V.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I don't think that 1.975 a sustained value. Besides that, it's a relative value to a reference voltage.


This, more of a manufacturing spec than a recommended max.


----------



## cloppy007

Has anybody tried to use SPDTool or Thaiphoon to add an XMP profile to these modules? That'd be great.


----------



## wolvers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It can be done, it takes quite a voltage bump from 2133 c9 though. 1.52V to 1.69V.


Mine probably won't do it without even more volts then, seen as I need 1.575v for 2133 cl9. I guess I'll be happy with what I have achieved so far.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> I know that, but I was referring to these samsung modules, not the chips. A user posted in this thread that he/she tried 1.60 and after that the previous OC at 1.5X failed.


Yes, I knew that the concern was about these specific low profile Samsung modules. That is why I added the statement in my post acknowledging that these low voltage modules using a different PCB than the GSkill I was comparing them to. I also went on to state that Samsung makes another variant of these rams with a full size PCB and rates them the same as the low profile version. The point that I was trying to make is that these modules are going to be fine at 1.65v, whether they are the low profile, or the regular sized modules. The fact that they can run at 1.35v is a plus, but I don't believe for one minute that Samsung turned around and made a *weaker* PCB for them just because they could run at the lower voltage.


----------



## larymoencurly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> It's no problem because these chips, despite being designed to run at 1.35V, are also completely compatible with normal 1.50V operation, including having the same absolute maximum voltage rating of 1.975V, as you can see from the official Samsung documentation for the K4B2G0846D used on those modules (page 11):
> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/2011/product/2011/8/29/729200ds_k4b2gxx46d_rev113.pdf


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I don't think that 1.975 is a sustained value. Besides that, it's a relative value to a reference voltage.


The reference voltage is Vss, which for practical purposes is 0V, and apparently digital chips will last years even at absolute max voltage (why else would there be those lifetime warranted DDR3 modules rated 2.0V or even 2.1V?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> I know that, but I was referring to these samsung modules, not the chips. A user posted in this thread that he/she tried 1.60 and after that the previous OC at 1.5X failed.


The chips are more vulnerable than anything else on the modules, and there's nothing on the modules that will be damaged at 1.60V. So the fact the OC at 1.5X failed after a try at 1.60V had to be due to something else, like a change in the BIOS settings or variation in timing or voltage caused by temperature.


----------



## eBombzor

Got my Samsung DIMMS today!




I got batch 1229, will that OC well?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm pretty happy with my dims as well! I paid $40 bucks including shipping and have these speeds at such low voltage (1.375)!



I was able to go 2133 but had to push volts higher, I'm happy where I'm at voltage wise and speed wise!









I haven't messed with the timings yet to maximize the dims and I'm currently at 2000 11-11-11-28-1T, I don't feel like messing with it yet, but I eventually will someday!


----------



## wolvers

What trc is everone here running? I'm currently on 9-10-10-24-45 1T but I was wondering if it's possible to get that trc down to 40 or 41 without too much trouble.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolvers*
> 
> What trc is everone here running? I'm currently on 9-10-10-24-45 1T but I was wondering if it's possible to get that trc down to 40 or 41 without too much trouble.


Would largely depend on what speed and voltage you running.

Tightest I can run is 62 with speeds over 2400mhz..an 1.76v


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> The reference voltage is Vss, which for practical purposes is 0V, and apparently digital chips will last years even at absolute max voltage (why else would there be those lifetime warranted DDR3 modules rated 2.0V or even 2.1V?).


If Vss is 0, why that -0.4V? (-0.4 V ~ 1.975 V)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> The chips are more vulnerable than anything else on the modules, and there's nothing on the modules that will be damaged at 1.60V. So the fact the OC at 1.5X failed after a try at 1.60V had to be due to something else, like a change in the BIOS settings or variation in timing or voltage caused by temperature.


Does the PCB feature the same components as g.skill sticks? I mean resistors and other things that might affect voltage supply to the chips.


----------



## larymoencurly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> If Vss is 0, why that -0.4V? (-0.4 V ~ 1.975 V)
> Does the PCB feature the same components as g.skill sticks? I mean resistors and other things that might affect voltage supply to the chips.


Isn't that the limits for Vdd, from -0.4V to 1.975V? I'm guessing the protective diodes in the chips turn on and short when Vdd goes 0.4V under Vss.

I'd be really surprised if the G.Skill and Samsung circuit boards were substantially different, and both have to contain capacitors to filter the power voltages and resistors to clean up the signals.


----------



## Blameless

1.975v is not even remotely a sustained maximum. Absolute maximum ratings are almost always the limit for transient spikes, stuff lasting no more than milliseconds at a time.

That's not to say that some ICs can't take very high voltages, even for long durations, but using an absolute maximum rating as an indicator of what it's safe to actually set is completely misunderstanding what rating is about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larymoencurly*
> 
> and apparently digital chips will last years even at absolute max voltage (why else would there be those lifetime warranted DDR3 modules rated 2.0V or even 2.1V?).


This is a rare exception, not a general trend.

Not all DDR3 ICs are the same, and pushing 1.975v through 30nm DDR3 is usually going to result in dead DDR3 fairly quickly.

I've had 50nm ICs that could be reliably degraded to failure in under 6 months of heavy use with 1.7-1.75v and I haven't seen anyone rate any DDR3 DIMMs at over 2.0v since 60nm ICs were common. Even then, they were binned parts, and carried such a price premium that a 50% failure rate would still have been profitable.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> 1.975v is not even remotely a sustained maximum. Absolute maximum ratings are almost always the limit for transient spikes, stuff lasting no more than milliseconds at a time.
> That's not to say that some ICs can't take very high voltages, even for long durations, but using an absolute maximum rating as an indicator of what it's safe to actually set is completely misunderstanding what rating is about.
> This is a rare exception, not a general trend.
> Not all DDR3 ICs are the same, and pushing 1.975v through 30nm DDR3 is usually going to result in dead DDR3 fairly quickly.
> I've had 50nm ICs that could be reliably degraded to failure in under 6 months of heavy use with 1.7-1.75v and I haven't seen anyone rate any DDR3 DIMMs at over 2.0v since 60nm ICs were common. Even then, they were binned parts, and carried such a price premium that a 50% failure rate would still have been profitable.


Interesting, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## larymoencurly

Several engineers said the duration of exposure to absolute maximum voltage is usually not specified for chips, however one engineer said his company's automatic testing equipment applied that voltage for only one second. At least the time limit is much longer than a transient spike. I don't understand overclockers who dare push such limits, and I don't understand why my BioStar motherboard allows exceeding it by a chip-frying 0.5V.


----------



## Blameless

One second sounds like the kind of proofing one would do to ensure it would survive transient spikes.

Anyway, there are plenty of OCers who are willing to sacrifice hardware in the pursuit of record attempts, or just to see what things are really capable of. Many OC oriented motherboards allow for extreme voltages because not all components are the same, and because some people may well be able to utilize them, perhaps on equally extreme cooling.

Options are good, even if they aren't always practical.


----------



## Xinoxide

Just a quick question here Since I have this RAM.

I didn't think something so simple would require another " will this work thread? ".

I have the opportunity to get a good deal on a 3570K. If I put this CPU into my z68 board, will I have the option for higher memory multipliers?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Just a quick question here Since I have this RAM.
> I didn't think something so simple would require another " will this work thread? ".
> I have the opportunity to get a good deal on a 3570K. If I put this CPU into my z68 board, will I have the option for higher memory multipliers?


On Z68 I think you will be limited a little on overclocking above 2133mhz. It may work out well at 2133mhz with decent timings and low voltage.


----------



## necromancer31

I'm just wondering if anyone knows if there are 8gb sticks in this that are in the works to be made? I really like how these are sounding and looking, but I want to have two 8gb sticks(give some more headroom for video editing and still be able to get a clean, high OC on the rest of the comp)


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necromancer31*
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone knows if there are 8gb sticks in this that are in the works to be made?


These are 2Gb ICs so the maximum per module is 4GiB.

Samsung has 4Gb ICs and 8GiB unbuffered DIMMs, but they use different ICs and quite likely have different OCing properties.

The closest equivalent 8GiB DIMM is *M378B1G73BH0-CK0*.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> On Z68 I think you will be limited a little on overclocking above 2133mhz. It may work out well at 2133mhz with decent timings and low voltage.


Depends on BIOS.

Chipset, in and of itself, shouldn't matter.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *necromancer31*
> 
> I'm just wondering if anyone knows if there are 8gb sticks in this that are in the works to be made? I really like how these are sounding and looking, but I want to have two 8gb sticks(give some more headroom for video editing and still be able to get a clean, high OC on the rest of the comp)


Samsung do make 8Gb OEM sticks with partnumbers M378B1G73BH0 and M378B1G73CB0.
The prior have K4B4G0846B (aka 4Gbit B-rev) chips that you see on modern 2400C10 G.Skills, those should do 1066MHz 9-9-11 and, at a push, 1200MHz with 10-10-12.
The latter have K4B4G0846C (aka 4Gbit C-rev) chips. At this moment these are not very common, but the results I've seen so far wouldn't make me buy C-rev over B-rev.
From what I know, there is no low-profile version as the 4Gbit ICs simply would not fit on the small PCBs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Just a quick question here Since I have this RAM.
> I didn't think something so simple would require another " will this work thread? ".
> I have the opportunity to get a good deal on a 3570K. If I put this CPU into my z68 board, will I have the option for higher memory multipliers?


I don't know about ASRock, but on ASUS Z68 you do have the DDR3-2400 and DDR3-2666 memory multipliers, however, those do not work too smooth.


----------



## rebelextrm02

Well I was able to get 2400mhz at 11-11-11-24 1T at 1.5v on my z77 MVG with my 3570k at 4.7ghz at +0.13 offset (1.344v). The only settings I changed specifically for the memory was enabling DRAM Read/Write Additional Swizzle and disabling CPU Spread Spectrum. Internal PLL Overvoltage was already on from ocing my cpu. All power/clock saving settings are still on.

Oddly enough, I'm only able to achieve this speed and timings when my processor is OC'd at or near 4.7ghz. At lower cpu frequencies/multipliers my system was unstable. Is this common? Right now it's 12 hours prime 95 custom blend stable using 90% memory and 6 hours using 100% of available memory.

I found these setting to perform the highest out of my p95 stable benchmarks in Super Pi, listed below for comparison:

7m 16.300s 9-11-9-28 2000mhz
7m 15.485s 9-9-9-24 1600mhz (where I started when I built the computer)
7m 03.284s 10-10-10-28 2200mhz
7m 02.195s 10-10-10-24 2200mhz
7m 00.109s 11-11-11-24 2400mhz

For $44 shipped 3 months ago I'm pretty happy!


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*
> 
> Well I was able to get 2400mhz at 11-11-11-24 1T at 1.5v on my z77 MVG with my 3570k at 4.7ghz at +0.13 offset (1.344v). The only settings I changed specifically for the memory was enabling DRAM Read/Write Additional Swizzle and disabling CPU Spread Spectrum. Internal PLL Overvoltage was already on from ocing my cpu. All power/clock saving settings are still on.
> Oddly enough, I'm only able to achieve this speed and timings when my processor is OC'd at or near 4.7ghz. At lower cpu frequencies/multipliers my system was unstable. Is this common? Right now it's 12 hours prime 95 custom blend stable using 90% memory and 6 hours using 100% of available memory.
> I found these setting to perform the highest out of my p95 stable benchmarks in Super Pi, listed below for comparison:
> 7m 16.300s 9-11-9-28 2000mhz
> 7m 15.485s 9-9-9-24 1600mhz (where I started when I built the computer)
> 7m 03.284s 10-10-10-28 2200mhz
> 7m 02.195s 10-10-10-24 2200mhz
> 7m 00.109s 11-11-11-24 2400mhz
> For $44 shipped 3 months ago I'm pretty happy!


What's your VCSA? What happens if you don't disable spread spectrum or enable swizzle?


----------



## rebelextrm02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> What's your VCSA? What happens if you don't disable spread spectrum or enable swizzle?


It's set to auto in my bios. In fact, all are still set to the auto default except DRAM which I manually set to 1.5v. In windows I get the following readings:



I don't know what would happen with read and write swizzle disabled. I turned them on before trying to oc following a guide at another site. Spread spectrum was set to auto before I set it to disabled. I suppose if I get time I could experiment.


----------



## iatacs19

I was running 4 x 4GB @ 2133MHz 11-11-11-28-1T with 1.35V but it was not 100% stable.

I upped the voltage to 1.475 and it seems to be more stable. It can run Prime95 for hours, before the voltage bump, Prime95 would error out after 10min or so.

EDIT:

Spoke too soon, when I tried Intel Burn Test, it fails @ 2133MHz. So I just went back to 1866Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T w 1.35v. Now everything passes in Intel Burn Test and Prime95 for 3hrs on blend.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*
> 
> It's set to auto in my bios. In fact, all are still set to the auto default except DRAM which I manually set to 1.5v. In windows I get the following readings:
> 
> I don't know what would happen with read and write swizzle disabled. I turned them on before trying to oc following a guide at another site. Spread spectrum was set to auto before I set it to disabled. I suppose if I get time I could experiment.


Thanks. My default VCCSA is around 0.9v, I think upping it to 1.05 or 1.10 allowed me to run at 2400MHz.


----------



## richro

Looking to get a modest rock-stable OC on these RAM modules (2x4GB) with a 3570k + Z77, ideally stock voltage (or at most 1.5V).
What are some good settings to start with?
Should I be aiming for the highest clock speed possible? or tight timings at 1600? or is there some sweet spot in between?
Or will it not matter so much in the end (i.e. real-life daily usage and gaming)?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richro*
> 
> Looking to get a modest rock-stable OC on these RAM modules (2x4GB) with a 3570k + Z77, ideally stock voltage (or at most 1.5V).
> What are some good settings to start with?
> Should I be aiming for the highest clock speed possible? or tight timings at 1600? or is there some sweet spot in between?
> Or will it not matter so much in the end (i.e. real-life daily usage and gaming)?


If you have a decent set and your motherboard has decent BIOS to support these sticks I would start with 1.5v dram voltage, 2133mhz, 1T 9-9-9-27. That is a nice little over clock for this ram.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> If you have a decent set and your motherboard has decent BIOS to support these sticks I would start with 1.5v dram voltage, 2133mhz, 1T 9-9-9-27. That is a nice little over clock for this ram.


Imo that's too aggressive, my 3770K and Gigabyte UP5-TH on F11(latest non beta) bios handles 2133 9-10-10-26 1T 1.5V just fine, but 1 sec into windows with 2133 9-9-9-27 I get BSOD. Imo a good start point is 2133 11-11-11-28 1T 1.5V(or 1866 9-9-9-27 1.5V 1T) and then either work on the timing or frequency.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Imo that's too aggressive, my 3770K and Gigabyte UP5-TH on F11(latest non beta) bios handles 2133 9-10-10-26 1T 1.5V just fine, but 1 sec into windows with 2133 9-9-9-27 I get BSOD. Imo a good start point is 2133 11-11-11-28 1T 1.5V and then either work on the timing or frequency.


I don't think it is too high. If he has a good set of ram it should be no problem. IMC of IB can handle this no problem on decent Z77 MB.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I don't think it is too high. If he has a good set of ram it should be no problem. IMC of IB can handle this no problem on decent Z77 MB.


If it doesn't post at these speeds then he knows his set isn't very fast which is probably your problem. Not all of these sticks go fast.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I don't think it is too high. If he has a good set of ram it should be no problem. IMC of IB can handle this no problem on decent Z77 MB.


That's still not a good starting point. Imo start either with 1866 Cas9 or 2133 cas 11 and work the way up instead of looking for a fast BSOD to start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richro*
> 
> Looking to get a *modest* rock-stable OC on these RAM modules (2x4GB) with a 3570k + Z77, ideally stock voltage (or at most 1.5V).
> What are some good settings to start with?


----------



## eBombzor

Do Crucial Ballistix Sports use Samsung ICs? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-148-661&SortField=1&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29

I have no idea how to check but it's the same height as Samsung's but this one has 8GB per stick. They apparently overclock really well, too.


----------



## Zeek

Well instead of picking up my 8320 with these ram sticks I ended up getting a 3770k with a Z77 Extreme 4 and the ram was free









Was messing about and I can get em to run at 2400 10-11-11-28 1.58v couple cinebench runs and stuff. I know its far from being stable but how do you guys check the stability of the ram OC? lol


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Well instead of picking up my 8320 with these ram sticks I ended up getting a 3770k with a Z77 Extreme 4 and the ram was free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was messing about and I can get em to run at 2400 10-11-11-28 1.58v couple cinebench runs and stuff. I know its far from being stable but how do you guys check the stability of the ram OC? lol


memtest


----------



## Overclocker.Monster

Is it no problem getting 2 sets of 8gb = 16gb to get all the slots ocuppied when we talk about stabilizing the OC ?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Do Crucial Ballistix Sports use Samsung ICs? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-148-661&SortField=1&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Keywords=%28keywords%29
> 
> I have no idea how to check but it's the same height as Samsung's but this one has 8GB per stick. They apparently overclock really well, too.


Nope, crucial uses micron ics (micron owns crucial). They overclock well for being higher density yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overclocker.Monster*
> 
> Is it no problem getting 2 sets of 8gb = 16gb to get all the slots ocuppied when we talk about stabilizing the OC ?


All slots filled will be harder on your imc, might need awhee bit more vccio/vtt and vccsa/imc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Well instead of picking up my 8320 with these ram sticks I ended up getting a 3770k with a Z77 Extreme 4 and the ram was free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was messing about and I can get em to run at 2400 10-11-11-28 1.58v couple cinebench runs and stuff. I know its far from being stable but how do you guys check the stability of the ram OC? lol


Memtest86+ first, then boot and run ibt max mem 20 passes and hci memtest (one instance per thread)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, and one more thing...

Samsun ic's favor timings like 9-10-10-21-1t, 9-9-10-21-1t, but trp loower than 10 is NOT gonna happen unless you're running 1866at or 2000mhz max. Another good combination for hgher mhz situations and 1.6v is cl9-12-12-26-1t, yields good results over 2200mhz.


----------



## richro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Imo that's too aggressive, my 3770K and Gigabyte UP5-TH on F11(latest non beta) bios handles 2133 9-10-10-26 1T 1.5V just fine, but 1 sec into windows with 2133 9-9-9-27 I get BSOD. Imo a good start point is 2133 11-11-11-28 1T 1.5V(or 1866 9-9-9-27 1.5V 1T) and then either work on the timing or frequency.


Thanks for the suggestion! Between the two (i.e. 2133 CL11 vs 1866 CL9), which would be faster in real world usage / gaming?
Also, if I end up getting another pair and going with 4x 4GB, will these same settings work out?

FYI, I'm going to be using a ASRock Z77 Pro4-M, 3570K @ ~4.4GHz, and a HD7950.


----------



## Zeek

Right now I'm running 2400 at 10-12-12-31 1.58v with a 4.5ghz OC on my chip. Everything is stable so far so yay









2400 ended up crashing after a couple hours so now I'm at 2200 9-11-11-28 1.6v lets see how this goes lol

2200 10-10-11-28 1.54v is my final OC


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well these green sure are fun to play with here is my personal best atm:


----------



## cloppy007

I've noticed that Asrock boards give a higher latency and higher bandwidth in MaxxMem than Asus boards. Why would that be?

Here's a couple of results of mine:


----------



## Blameless

Since 8 DIMMs is a pain to stabilize at higher clocks, I've been seeing what sort of timings I can get at lower speeds.

So far this is what I've got stable at DDR-1667 with 1.55v:

7-8-8-23-T1 (CAS-tRD-tRP-tRAS-CR)

4-128-10-4-16-4-6 (tRRD-tRFC-tWRT-tRPT-tFAW-tWRD-tWL)

0-0-0-0-3-3-0-0-3-0 (tRRDR-tRRDD-tWWDR-tWWDD-tRWDR-tRWDD-tWRDR-tWRDD-tRWSR-tCCD)

All manually set, of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> I've noticed that Asrock boards give a higher latency and higher bandwidth in MaxxMem than Asus boards. Why would that be?


Different sub timings.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Since 8 DIMMs is a pain to stabilize at higher clocks, I've been seeing what sort of timings I can get at lower speeds.
> 
> So far this is what I've got stable at DDR-1667 with 1.55v:
> 
> 7-8-8-23-T1 (CAS-tRD-tRP-tRAS-CR)
> 
> 4-128-10-4-16-4-6 (tRRD-tRFC-tWRT-tRPT-tFAW-tWRD-tWL)
> 
> 0-0-0-0-3-3-0-0-3-0 (tRRDR-tRRDD-tWWDR-tWWDD-tRWDR-tRWDD-tWRDR-tWRDD-tRWSR-tCCD)
> 
> All manually set, of course.
> Different sub timings.


Different subtimings sounds reasonable, but it doesn't make sense to me that they increase both latency and bandwidth.


----------



## JQuantum

You an try 2133MHz
10-10-10-28-1T @1.375v or
10-11-10-28-1T @ 1.375v

The second one seems to work for me on my not so good pair.

These clocks for me work on any OC setting (so long as the OC itself is stable)

I want to test later if I can bring my timings down a bit more, or bump it to 2400MHz but I've been lazy since 1.375v is really nice and 2133MHz is the fastest set of ram I've ever owned, and 10-10-10-28-1T is also the lower than the 1866MHz one I bought for twice the price...


----------



## richro

Anyone have any experience with 4x4GB at 1T command rate?


----------



## DJSticky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richro*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with 4x4GB at 1T command rate?


I ran 4x4 for a while but couldn't get it stable at 2133 w/ 1T (sandy bridge) so I swapped to 2x4. It's possible I just didn't get the vccio, vccsa, secondary or tertiary timings right.


----------



## cctaylor88

Hey guys... I was wondering if this memory is compatible with the ASUS m4a87td/usb3

Thanks so much


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richro*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with 4x4GB at 1T command rate?


Got mine up to 2000 mhz 9-10-9-20 in 4x4 1T. tRFC is at 144, I have a screenshot where it's apparently stable at 86 judging by the fact the screenshot also shows prime95 running for 28 hours but I can't for the life of me figure what I did to get that to work.


----------



## Sin0822

did anyone post my results of this kit running at 2400 and 2600 on gigabyte boards? If anyone needs help doing it, download one of the latest BETAs it should have something called read and write data slew, set that setting(under timings) to anything other than 1, so try 2 on both first, then 3, then upto 4 or even 5, it will easily help you get past 2133. There are also some older bIOSes for the UD5H(F10X) and UP5(i think F6X or maybe F5X) which are special for samsung.

For timings, try this:

cas: 9 or 10
12
12
28

auto
7
10
16
auto
8
128
10
30
1 or 2
auto
auto

7936
69
5
5
4
4
6
3
6
5
5
slew read- 2
slew write- 2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks Sin, I never quite got that, so I was stuck with 2200mhz with my former ud5h (RIP)


----------



## usoldier

Hi , could you help me out please i bought one of this kits and iam quite disapointed that it giving problems if i try to just oc a tiny bit.

At stock system runs fine if i say bump it to 1866 11-11-11-28 @ 1.5v i keep getting errors in windows saying AMD driver stoped responding :/ no blue screens and memtest86 run for 12h was perfect. Iam quite new to this Memory oc my system is preaty mutch on default bios settings exept for turbo multi at 42x

Any ideas maybe i just got a horrible kit ?

My system is on my signature below.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi , could you help me out please i bought one of this kits and iam quite disapointed that it giving problems if i try to just oc a tiny bit.
> 
> At stock system runs fine if i say bump it to 1866 11-11-11-28 @ 1.5v i keep getting errors in windows saying AMD driver stoped responding :/ no blue screens and memtest86 run for 12h was perfect. Iam quite new to this Memory oc my system is preaty mutch on default bios settings exept for turbo multi at 42x
> 
> Any ideas maybe i just got a horrible kit ?
> 
> My system is on my signature below.


That sounds like your GPU driver screwing up, rather than a memory problem.


----------



## Blameless

Most GPU driver problems _are_ system memory problems.


----------



## ionstorm66

Has Samsung stopped making these sticks? Newegg has them as "DISCONTINUED".


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Most GPU driver problems _are_ system memory problems.


Honestly think you are totaly right no oc its fine try to clock this set just a bit AMD driver stoped responding error i got a horrible kit for shure.









Edit: Iam running a 4.2 OC on my 3770k at 1.15v Prime95 stable is there any change that its because of the low vcore that the ram might not oc ?


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ionstorm66*
> 
> Has Samsung stopped making these sticks? Newegg has them as "DISCONTINUED".


The Egg does have them as Discontinued, so my guess is yes, Samsung has stopped making these. Hoping that I'm wrong, though. The Egg has sold a ton of these and I'm sure that if they were still available to them they would be restocking as fast as possible.

IIRC, in the past they would be "Out of Stock" and show the "Auto Notify" option. That option is not there now.

They are still available at Fry and at Amazon.

Frys ($45, plus $2 shipping)...ignore wrong pic on the product page, it is the right ram.
http://www.frys.com/product/6798205

Amazon ($47 shipped)
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Electronics-Extreme-MV-3V4G3D-US/dp/B00592002W

Superbiiz has the individual sticks ($22.49, plus shipping).
https://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MV-3V4G3


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My ram set said discontinued, then the next day or so, they were available again for sale. Newegg will get more Samsung ram in eventually imo. Just keep looking every so often.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Thanks for that info. Hopefully that will be the case and a new batch will come in, as the newer week ICs have really been clocking much better.


----------



## Zeek

Anyone know if there's a secret to get these to run high frequencies on an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4? I booted up at 2400 once, but even since that I can't pass 2000 :l Running sig specs currently.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Anyone know if there's a secret to get these to run high frequencies on an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4? I booted up at 2400 once, but even since that I can't pass 2000 :l Running sig specs currently.


Actually I am in the same boat. cant go up past 2000 and get into windows no matter what I do with the voltage and timing, same board just with a 3570k instead.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Give it a a little VCSSA 1.016v VTT around 1.1v and Vmem 1.6v for timings try 11-11-11-28 1T and see if it boots @ 2400MHz.
I am using a Pro3 and no problems at all at 2400 cas 10 with 1.63v though


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Give it a a little VCSSA 1.016v VTT around 1.1v and Vmem 1.6v for timings try 11-11-11-28 1T and see if it boots @ 2400MHz.
> I am using a Pro3 and no problems at all at 2400 cas 10 with 1.63v though


Still a no go. I've put em up to even 1.2v each just to see if it would boot and still a no go with 2200 11-11-11-30-2T 1.61v

This is what I'm currently running (sorry for bad pictures







)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like your imc is not too good, or maybe your sticks...Your secondary timings are a bit tight, perhaps that's the problem.
Try Sin0822 suggested timings for 2600mhz he posted earlier here.


----------



## Zeek

Guess my IMC degraded in the 2 weeks I've had this rig, lol. And I would try the timings Sin posted but they don't line up properly changing from gigabyte to asrock


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Guess my IMC degraded in the 2 weeks I've had this rig, lol. And I would try the timings Sin posted but they don't line up properly changing from gigabyte to asrock


Change the 1's to 3 or 4, and change Trefi to 7936. Main timings to 11-12-12-32-2t, with 1.75v for vdimm, along with 1.2v vccio and vccsa.
Doubt a degraded imc is the culprit, seems more like those timings are too tight for the sticks.


----------



## SonDa5

Here is a nice little low voltage 1.35v over clock at 1333mhz CL 6-6-6-18-1T









http://valid.canardpc.com/2667931


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> The Egg does have them as Discontinued, so my guess is yes, Samsung has stopped making these. Hoping that I'm wrong, though. The Egg has sold a ton of these and I'm sure that if they were still available to them they would be restocking as fast as possible.


Newegg discontinues stuff they don't have a firm ETA on. I've seen Newegg discontinue newly released items simply because demand is too high to get them regularly.

Samsung still makes these parts.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Zeek put that PLL at 1.8v . CPUs are designed to work at 1.8v if you lower to 1.5 you will not gain nothing the temperature is the same but you maybe get the cpu unstable or the IMC acting around.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Change the 1's to 3 or 4, and change Trefi to 7936. Main timings to 11-12-12-32-2t, with 1.75v for vdimm, along with 1.2v vccio and vccsa.
> Doubt a degraded imc is the culprit, seems more like those timings are too tight for the sticks.


Only had one 1 so I changed it to a 4 and changed the tREFI to 7936. 2200mhz 11-12-12-32-2T 1.7v no go,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Zeek put that PLL at 1.8v . CPUs are designed to work at 1.8v if you lower to 1.5 you will not gain nothing the temperature is the same but you maybe get the cpu unstable or the IMC acting around.


Even when I did change it to 1.8v there wasn't a difference. System is stable with the 1.5v for the PPL and my temps did drop about 4c when I lowered it :-\


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Zeek put that PLL at 1.8v . CPUs are designed to work at 1.8v if you lower to 1.5 you will not gain nothing the temperature is the same but you maybe get the cpu unstable or the IMC acting around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Only had one 1 so I changed it to a 4 and changed the tREFI to 7936. 2200mhz 11-12-12-32-2T 1.7v no go,
> Even when I did change it to 1.8v there wasn't a difference. System is stable with the 1.5v for the PPL and my temps did drop about 4c when I lowered it :-\


Yeah, most people in the Sandy Stable thread dropped their PLL and got stable with that? Why would dropping the PLL voltage to 1.5V affect the IMC anyway?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I never saw a temp drop with less pll, in fact I needed 1.8v for 18hs stability.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Samsung ram is back up at Newegg.com:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


----------



## liquidmetal14

I have 4 dimms of this ram here. Will be using it in an x79 SB-E setup with the CPU OC'd to about 4.5ghz.

Can I get some suggestions on running 4 of these? I want the best timings I can get at around 1.5-1.55v. I assume since I'm running 4 of these I will get quad channel benefits but what does that entail exactly? I've always used 2 dimms and have worked with dual channel in mind for a long time. As much advice on timings and best OC tips for 4 dimms of this with my rig would be great.


----------



## [CyGnus]

well 4 dims is harder to overclock than 2 so 2400 will be hard but 2133 i think its ok though raise your vcssa


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> well 4 dims is harder to overclock than 2 so 2400 will be hard but 2133 i think its ok though raise your vcssa


Thanks, I will keep that in mind. It doesn't seem like quad channel is that much better than dual but it does outperform it in many benchmarks. Just no by much.


----------



## drBlahMan

Do anybody think I should be able to achieve high OCs with 12GB (2 x 4Gb + 2 x 2Gb; original timings are the same for 2Gb & 4Gb sticks) of this awesome ram*?*

I'm asking because I already have a 4Gb kit (2 x 2Gb) collecting dust & thinking I should go ahead & buy an 8Gb kit and replace my GSkill ram in my sig


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Samsung ram is back up at Newegg.com:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096


Sold out again.


----------



## Zeek

Seems I can't really get anything good above 1866 8-9-9-21-1t 1.51v. I had 2400 11-12-12-31-1t 1.61 running IBT 10 passes with max mem and it finished the test but failed on last run I guess


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Seems I can't really get anything good above 1866 8-9-9-21-1t 1.51v. I had 2400 11-12-12-31-1t 1.61 running IBT 10 passes with max mem and it finished the test but failed on last run I guess


Use HyperPi instead to find ram/imc stabilty:

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=211

Use 32M for the setting and let the program run it's course. Will take about 10 minutes or so. Use realtemp to make sure your cpu cores are at 100% load.

Hyper PI is a fast test and can help to determine if you're close to having stabilty with your ram and IMC.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, hyperpi is good...Y-cruncher too.
I'd give it more than 1.61v also, that's kinda lowish and wishful thinking on your part.
Good luck!


----------



## Zeek

2200 10-11-11-28-1T 1.48v Gonna try to bump up the voltage and tighten the timings tomorrow but for now this shall do


----------



## ivanlabrie

great man! It's a decent oc as is.
Try cl9-12-12-28-1t later...


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great man! It's a decent oc as is.
> Try cl9-12-12-28-1t later...


Will keep in mind when I try tomorrow. Might go for 2400, who knows


----------



## Snuckie7

I'm thinking of overclocking my RAM to 1866MHz. About what ballpark of timings and voltages should I be looking at? I want a good place to start.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I'm thinking of overclocking my RAM to 1866MHz. About what ballpark of timings and voltages should I be looking at? I want a good place to start.


Could just try 9-9-9-24-1T at 1.35v. Seen a couple people pull that off. I myself was running 1866 8-9-9-21-1T 1.5v for a while


----------



## liquidmetal14

I have 4 dimms. What is the sweet spot for performance vs just a little too much voltage. I'm not one of those who wants to go extreme with 1.7v. I would be satisfied with the best possible 1.6v timings and OC. Maybe 1.65 depending on the kind of returns I see. I would like to hit the 30k mark in memory copy at least.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> I have 4 dimms. What is the sweet spot for performance vs just a little too much voltage. I'm not one of those who wants to go extreme with 1.7v. I would be satisfied with the best possible 1.6v timings and OC. Maybe 1.65 depending on the kind of returns I see. I would like to hit the 30k mark in memory copy at least.


Cross posting


----------



## ivanlabrie

30k copy would demand a big cpu oc, like 5ghz 3770k...

Try 1.6v fixed and experiment with any of these:

2400mhz 10-12-12-31-2t
2200mhz 9-12-12-26-1t / 10-12-12-31-1t
2133mhz. 9-10-10-26-1t

Good luck!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 30k copy would demand a big cpu oc, like 5ghz 3770k...


well more in the 5.1GHz range and even so is pretty close


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, but you could get that with 5ghz and 2600mhz cl10...My point is it's pretty hard to have that score


----------



## Zeek

2400 cl10









1.575v dram vtt/vcssa 1.2v. Gonna lower down volts to see if I can get em stable


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> 2400 cl10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.575v dram vtt/vcssa 1.2v. Gonna lower down volts to see if I can get em stable


Nice, but do you hate volts man?








Come on, read that little banner up there 'the pursuit of performance', does it ring a bell? Don't be a wuss, really, same ic's are rated for 1.65v on fast ram kits like G.skill trident x or Dominator platinums.
phew...
Anyhow, congrats on the oc! Now go bench some superpi 32m or run maxxmem to compare your bandwidth with others.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Nice, but do you hate volts man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, read that little banner up there 'the pursuit of performance', does it ring a bell? Don't be a wuss, really, same ic's are rated for 1.65v on fast ram kits like G.skill trident x or Dominator platinums.
> phew...
> Anyhow, congrats on the oc! Now go bench some superpi 32m or run maxxmem to compare your bandwidth with others.


I'm just looking for a nice 24/7







IBT passed with 1.57v on ram and 1.1v for VTT/VCSSA. Still testing tho so once complete I'll post results


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, try to focus on lowering vccsa and vccio voltages...those are the main concern. Ram is more expendable really, a cpu imc not so much








I'd go up to 1.65v for 24/7 if need be, but try to run stock or close to stock vccio and vccsa.


----------



## Zeek

VTT: 1.076v (lowest auto for my board)
VCCSA: 0.925v
DRAM:1.56v

and it's still stable after 10 passes of IBT "yay"


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> VTT: 1.076v (lowest auto for my board)
> VCCSA: 0.925v
> DRAM:1.56v
> 
> and it's still stable after 10 passes of IBT "yay"


Sometimes heat can make things unstable, so yeah...lookin good!


----------



## Sin0822

here are my results from the UD5H and the Up5 both at 2600mhz both T1.


----------



## Zeek

VTT: 1.113v
VCCSA: 1.016v
DRAM: 1.58v

It would pass IBT 10 passes with maxmem and SuperPi but it wouldn't pass HyperPi, lol. So I bumped up the settings and everything it good, at least I think it is xD

I did try for 2600 but my chip can't even boot with it. No matter what timings or voltage I throw at it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Pretty good Zeek! Now try to tighten the secondary and tertiary timings a bit...Most of the tertiaries can be 1 or 2, and for example dram refresh interval can be lower, say 7936 or something.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you guys should start posting with MemTweakit open and make thinks easier for everyone ,try to _loosened up tertiarys_ (test with 32M PI )and why everyone is afraid of 1.65v ? lol


I was using those but I didn't change all my timings at the time. I can't find the other memtweakit setttings tho :l


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's for 2600mhz, it will slow down your ram at 1200mhz(2400mhz).
I'd take every tertiary number down a notch for example...
Luke knows his stuff, so, do trust his advice. Go for 2600mhz with 1.6v, see how that goes with the same timings.
You might be lucky


----------



## Zeek

Oh trust me I've already tried. My chip doesn't like anything above 2400. I just used those timings because they actually posted, lol.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, try to focus on lowering vccsa and vccio voltages...those are the main concern. Ram is more expendable really, a cpu imc not so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go up to 1.65v for 24/7 if need be, but try to run stock or close to stock vccio and vccsa.


I thought you recommend 1.7V to be the safe 24/7 safe voltage?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, actually I do, but these sticks seem to be temperamental...his actually were more stable with less vdimm.


----------



## Zeek

Slowly improving I think, lol.


----------



## SMK

Can having all four slots populated with 16gb limit max cpu overclock?


----------



## Zeek

I might have to loosen the timings a little. I always stress test with my window open which is bringing in about 2c ish cold air into my room. So my CPU really never goes above 75c. Everything is stable when I do that. When I do it normally, with my ambient being about 21c it fails IBT. Temps are high 70's to low 80's so idk. Shall investigate this tomorrow.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 30k copy would demand a big cpu oc, like 5ghz 3770k...
> 
> Try 1.6v fixed and experiment with any of these:
> 
> 2400mhz 10-12-12-31-2t
> 2200mhz 9-12-12-26-1t / 10-12-12-31-1t
> 2133mhz. 9-10-10-26-1t
> 
> Good luck!


If you mean getting 30k in MaxxMem, a 3770k will not do any better than a 3570k, MaxxMem is a single thread crappy benchmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> here are my results from the UD5H and the Up5 both at 2600mhz both T1.


What's your VCSSA?


----------



## King4x4

Not to my knowledge no.

CPU Overclock is dependent on how much juice you can feed to the CPU itself irrelevant of the ram... at least that's the case for sandy and ivy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> If you mean getting 30k in MaxxMem, a 3770k will not do any better than a 3570k, MaxxMem is a single thread crappy benchmark.
> What's your VCSSA?


I meant the clock speed, not the SKU.


----------



## Sin0822

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> If you mean getting 30k in MaxxMem, a 3770k will not do any better than a 3570k, MaxxMem is a single thread crappy benchmark.
> What's your VCSSA?


stock i don't touch either VCCSA or VCCIO on my 3570K. But the vdimm was like 1.7v or maybe 1.75v i forget.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> stock i don't touch either VCCSA or VCCIO on my 3570K. But the vdimm was like 1.7v or maybe 1.75v i forget.


Wow. Any reason not to increase those voltages?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> Wow. Any reason not to increase those voltages?


He didn't need to cause his cpu imc is REALLY good...not all of us have that luck


----------



## Juggalo23451

I have this ram at 11-10-11-30
1T
1.35V
2000mhz
how much lower do you think I can go on the latency.
10-10-10-30.
9-9-9-30
Just seeing what others are getting at this speed thank you.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*
> 
> I have this ram at 11-10-11-30
> 1T
> 1.35V
> 2000mhz
> how much lower do you thin I can go on the latency.
> 10-10-10-30.
> 9-9-9-30
> Just seeing what others are getting at this speed thank you.


I got to cl8-9-9-21-1t with 1.6v or something like that at that speed, but still 2133mhz cl9-9-10-26-1t was faster and needed less vdimm. 1.55v or something.


----------



## cloppy007

IIRC I got to 9-10-10-21-1T, 2000MT @ 1.45. How much voltage are you willing to apply? Does your 970 support DDR3-2200?


----------



## SonDa5

1.525v 9-11-10-24 1T @ at around 2250mhz was a sweet spot on my Z77 Mpower MB.

Going to use the same sticks in an Asus MB and see if I can push them faster. Mpower doesn't like HYKO ic much.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> IIRC I got to 9-10-10-21-1T, 2000MT @ 1.45. How much voltage are you willing to apply? Does your 970 support DDR3-2200?


I am not using the 970. I am using the 3570K with the Gigabyte M3 sniper.
The 970 should be able to handle 2200mhz .


----------



## [CyGnus]

I am using them now at 2133 @ 9-10-10-28 1T with 1.49v


----------



## Ecstacy

So I've tried 3 different 8GB kits with two different 2500K's on two different motherboards (my old Z68MA-ED55 and my current Z68MA-ED55).

No matter what I try I can't get 2133 Mhz stable. I've tried 10-10-10-28 @ 1.475, 1.500, 1.520, and 1.550 as well as 11-11-11-28 at 1.475, 1.500, 1.520, and 1.550. I messed with the VCCIO to and set it to 1.05, 1.09, 1.11, 1.13, and 1.15 and none of those helped with stability.

Two of the kits are batch 1229 and one of them is batch 1228.

Does anyone know what might be the cause and how I can get these to run at 2133? Thanks!


----------



## UNOE

Both my 2500K and 2700K could not handle 2133.
But my 3930K can handle it.
And 3770K well that's a breeze it can do 2400mhz.

So basicly it's the CPU's can't handle it. It doesn't have much to do with the motherboard.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

I must get involved in this topic.
I have got some of this lying about in a box somewhere from my 2600K build.

I havent tried to do much with it on the IB since I bought some 2133 dom with the 3770 and just stuck with it but I bet my delidded 3770K has got a nice stable IMC.
Will find out for sure this evening.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Spent the last 2hrs playing around with this funky but damn ugly ram.

I can get her into windows at 2600, but she is pretty unstable and wont complete SuperPi 32m. I tried very loose timings down to 12-14-14-32-2 with up to 1.75v and tried bumping up the IMC and down the PLL but still no go, just random errors, so I gave up.

My favourite result of the lot that seems solid enough to be 24/7 stable is 2400mhz, timed at 10-11-11-25-1 with 1.60v.
_(I will use it like this for a few days and see how it pans out)_


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Stu-Crossfire,

What is the manufacturing date of your modules (will look something like "1147" or "1229", with the first two digits representing the year, and the next two the week)?

Also, the ICs themselves will have their mfg date on the first line of the printing, but with a single digit for the year. It will be right after the "SEC". Usually the same, or a week or two earlier than the modules date. On the chips, the same dates above would look like this "147" and "229".

The dates on the ICs is really what I'm interested in.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Stu-Crossfire,
> 
> What is the manufacturing date of your modules (will look something like "1147" or "1229", with the first two digits representing the year, and the next two the week)?
> 
> Also, the ICs themselves will have their mfg date on the first line of the printing, but with a single digit for the year. It will be right after the "SEC". Usually the same, or a week or two earlier than the modules date. On the chips, the same dates above would look like this "147" and "229".
> 
> The dates on the ICs is really what I'm interested in.


1205 and SEC 204


----------



## liquidmetal14

I am having a hell of a time OC'ing these to get anything close to benchmarks like you guys.

On a Sabertooth x79. 16gb. I need help with OC'ing the CPU and RAM.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> I am having a hell of a time OC'ing these to get anything close to benchmarks like you guys.
> 
> On a Sabertooth x79. 16gb. I need help with OC'ing the CPU and RAM.


I couldn't even get 2133 11-11-11-28-1T at 1.5 or 1.55.

Try changing the command rate to 2T, it barely affects performance. Now I'm running 2133 9-10-10-21-2T @ 1.55. I was stable for about 15 mins Prime95 Blend at 1.475, but to get complete stability I needed 1.55.

CPU-Z and MaxxMem both say it's running at 1T but it's actually 2T.


----------



## liquidmetal14

The regular maxxmem results are paltry for me. I get a max of 19GB throughput out of these. I managed to find a the maxxmem multi preview and got this score...



Timings



Bare in mind I'm running quad channel.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quad channel. 

Nice, can you link me to MaxxMem Multi Preview? The download links on their main site have been down for months.

Here's my updated scores in MaxxMem and AIDA64. You might be able to get your tRAS and tRFC down. I have mine at 18 and 90. I haven't stability tested yet, but it passed wPrime 1024.


----------



## liquidmetal14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Quad channel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, can you link me to MaxxMem Multi Preview? The download links on their main site have been down for months.
> 
> Here's my updated scores in MaxxMem and AIDA64. You might be able to get your tRAS and tRFC down. I have mine at 18 and 90. I haven't stability tested yet, but it passed wPrime 1024.


*Here you go* : )

Unfortunately I don't have a copy of AIDA to test with : (


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidmetal14*
> 
> *Here you go* : )
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have a copy of AIDA to test with : (


Thanks!


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Managed to get this Super Pi32m Stable at *2520mhz* now.


----------



## iatacs19

Finally got it stable at 2133MHz. I running 4 x 4GB with a Gene-Z.
Timings: 10-12-10-28-1T @ 1.5V, secondary and tertiary timings all on AUTO.

Trying to decide whether to lower timings or go for lower voltage?

Not stable after further testing. No matter what I try 1866MHz is the limit with 4 sticks. I can get 2133MHz and 2200MHz with 2 sticks. I have tried on GeneZ and UD5H with 2600k and 3770k. I guess I got some dud sticks.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Finally got it stable at 2133MHz. I running 4 x 4GB with a Gene-Z.
> Timings: 10-12-10-28-1T @ 1.5V, secondary and tertiary timings all on AUTO.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to lower timings or go for lower voltage?


Try changing the command rate to 2T and lowering the other timings. I have mine stable for 28 hours at 2133, 9-10-10-21-2T @ 1.4755 (I changed it to 1.5120 just to make sure I don't encounter any memory induced instabilities while messing with the PLL and CPU voltage.)


----------



## DaveLT

Interesting. I shall get 3 sets of these for my EX58-UD5








I don't like the look of it without a heatspreader though even though they are pointless







I like the Kingston HyperX for that very reason, when i install it it still looks balling in a Xigmatek 382
But they are low profile enough not be seen anyway even with a thinner HSF







(I have a Deepcool Ice Blade GS coming to me)
G.Skill sticks on the other hand looks awful IMO


----------



## CudaBoy71

I just picked up a set of these and am I right in thinking the 1228 after the tko means they were made on the 12 month 28th day? and does this really matter when over clocking them? also would like some general starting points to get this ram to run at at least 1866 with my sig. thanks

Only bought them to use my new cooler..lmao..


----------



## ListerOfSmeg

I would be interested in seeing how good the latest chips overclock because I am considering getting some myself. If they max out at around 2100 then I might have to look elsewhere.


----------



## DaveLT

If the new ones will only OC to 2100 that's sad







Because the HyperX Genesis sticks will OC to 2133MHz without breaking a sweat (Don't know about LoVo versions)


----------



## ListerOfSmeg

If there was a good chance of a set of modules running at 2400Mhz then I would purchase them. It's just that I have seen a number of people saying they couldn't get them anywhere near to 2400. I should of paid more attention to their systems because it could of been their CPU that prevented them going higher than 2133.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ListerOfSmeg*
> 
> If there was a good chance of a set of modules running at 2400Mhz then I would purchase them. It's just that I have seen a number of people saying they couldn't get them anywhere near to 2400. I should of paid more attention to their systems because it could of been their CPU that prevented them going higher than 2133.


Agreed, the CPU's integrated memory controller plays a huge part. Sandy bridge doesn't run higher than 2133, yet I see people asking about 2400 ram for their SB system.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ListerOfSmeg*
> 
> If there was a good chance of a set of modules running at 2400Mhz then I would purchase them. It's just that I have seen a number of people saying they couldn't get them anywhere near to 2400. I should of paid more attention to their systems because it could of been their CPU that prevented them going higher than 2133.


I have Sandy so I'm limited to 2133, but I see lots of people running 2400 or even higher with their Ivy systems.


----------



## DaveLT

Ivy bridge chips are bad overclockers but great RAM overclockers ...


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Ivy bridge chips are bad overclockers but great RAM overclockers ...


They're great overclockers too if you can keep them cool.


----------



## Shogon

Well so far I'm at 15 hours in Prime, samsung memory at 2200 Mhz 10-12-12-30-2T 1.55V, and the 3770k at 4.6. Almost done lol


----------



## Xinoxide

Where is the SN on this ram?

I just opened a kit with a bad stick, But I have had the kit for months so it wont be going back to the egg.

Now that I have my 3770K, I was hoping to find a couple of sticks that can do one better than 2400mhz 10-12-12-31-2t at 1.52v.

One of the sticks int he package wont even let my machine post.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well so far I'm at 15 hours in Prime, samsung memory at 2200 Mhz 10-12-12-30-2T 1.55V, and the 3770k at 4.6. Almost done lol


Remember to check the Event Viewer for WHEA warnings.


----------



## Sam OCX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Where is the SN on this ram?


Unless the shop you bought these from didn't put additional stickers on the RAM modules, there is basically no serial number on the default sticker, only the week of production.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Remember to check the Event Viewer for WHEA warnings.


I've never heard of WHEA warnings. Can you explain it a little bit?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Where is the SN on this ram?
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the shop you bought these from didn't put additional stickers on the RAM modules, there is basically no serial number on the default sticker, only the week of production.
Click to expand...

So how then will I RMA this with Samsung, it is not taking the week of production as a SN.

I will have to give them a ring I guess.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> So how then will I RMA this with Samsung, it is not taking the week of production as a SN.
> 
> I will have to give them a ring I guess.


If you ordered it within the past 30 days you should be able to return it directly to the place you bought it from for a refund or a replacement, just tell them it won't pass MemTest86 and that it programs crash every few hours, don't mention the fact that you overclocked it.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> So how then will I RMA this with Samsung, it is not taking the week of production as a SN.
> 
> I will have to give them a ring I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> If you ordered it within the past 30 days you should be able to return it directly to the place you bought it from for a refund or a replacement, just tell them it won't pass MemTest86 and that it programs crash every few hours, don't mention the fact that you overclocked it.
Click to expand...

I agree completely. However these specific sticks were JUST pulled out of package.
-I should also mention before opening, I have had them since that massive pricedrop months ago... same with the other 5 kits I have unopened.

Edit:

This is HORRIBLE.

Phone support, and Livechat wont handle storage/memory support requests, and the page for e-mail support is broken after choosing the product. I cannot get the dropdown to ... dropdown on any browser.

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/email/product/#


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I agree completely. However these specific sticks were JUST pulled out of package.
> -I should also mention before opening, I have had them since that massive pricedrop months ago... same with the other 5 kits I have unopened.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This is HORRIBLE.
> 
> Phone support, and Livechat wont handle storage/memory support requests, and the page for e-mail support is broken after choosing the product. I cannot get the dropdown to ... dropdown on any browser.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/email/product/#


That sucks. :/

I just tried it, doesn't work for me either. Maybe try the Live Chat, it's open 24/7.

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/contact


----------



## Xinoxide

They wouldnt do anything for me. They are going to have someone contact me tomorrow.


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I've never heard of WHEA warnings. Can you explain it a little bit?


See here


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iatacs19*
> 
> Finally got it stable at 2133MHz. I running 4 x 4GB with a Gene-Z.
> Timings: 10-12-10-28-1T @ 1.5V, secondary and tertiary timings all on AUTO.
> 
> Trying to decide whether to lower timings or go for lower voltage?
> 
> Not stable after further testing. No matter what I try 1866MHz is the limit with 4 sticks. I can get 2133MHz and 2200MHz with 2 sticks. I have tried on GeneZ and UD5H with 2600k and 3770k. I guess I got some dud sticks.


I got a new motherboard and tried it again. Much better results this time.

4 x 4GB in a MVG with 3770k:

2133MHz 10-11-10-2T @ 1.475v
2200MHz 11-11-11-2T @ 1.475v

I am gonna stick to 2133MHz 10-11-11-2T @ 1.475v for stability's sake.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That should be plenty good anyways...and yeah, Asus ROG boards have that special ram ocing mojo going for them.


----------



## valkeriefire

What is a good easy setting for this Ram? I am currently trying for 12hrs prime95 super stable 6500mb memory usage (out of 8gb) with 1866, 9,9,9,24 @1.45v. My CPU is a 3770k on a UD5H.


----------



## DaveLT

Hmm, 2133 11-12-10-33-1N
I think tRAS can also be 28
I also found 10-12-10-28-1T @ 1.5V on this thread
And 2400MHz 11-11-11-28 @ 1.575V


----------



## Xinoxide

I have a kit thats doing 2400mhz 10-12-12-33 on 1.52v.


----------



## iatacs19

We need a list to see what speeds, voltage and latency people are running., then we can all go to 1 place for reference.

1. Number of sticks
2. Speed in MHz
3. Voltage
4. Timings
5. Secondary and tertiary timings if any
6. Mobo and CPU is not listed in signature
7. Hours tested stable


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valkeriefire*
> 
> What is a good easy setting for this Ram? I am currently trying for 12hrs prime95 super stable 6500mb memory usage (out of 8gb) with 1866, 9,9,9,24 @1.45v. My CPU is a 3770k on a UD5H.


Bump up the IMC maybe.. Mine are quite bad clockers.

1866 9-9-10-21-1T @ 1.52v and 0.975v on the IMC.


----------



## valkeriefire

I passed 12 hours of prime95 with 90% ram usage at 1866 9,9,9,24 1.45v. I am now trying 2133 11,11,11,28 @1.5v, but I realized that is actually slower ns wise than the first speed I tried. If this passes I'll try 2133 at 10. If I get that to work I'll call it a day.


----------



## Shogon

Well so far so good, 14 hours of Prime testing 89% of 16GBs (Bought a 2nd kit at Frys







) at 2200 mhz. Timings are 10-12-12-30 2T 1.51V (according to Vprobe on the OC Formula). If it reaches 24 hours of prime I'll be happy, and the VCCSA is at stock, 0.928V







I may try and get 2400 after this, I'm weary of dumping more voltage though.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Mine is rock solid at the following 24/7 settings and in fact I just completed Crysis 3 with them set here. Have had them at 2520mhz for benching.

http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p193709790/e571ae7d6


----------



## ivanlabrie

Stu you got a good kit...nice results.
What batch/week?


----------



## valkeriefire

I completed the 12 hours @2133 11,11,11,28. Then I started 2133 10,10,10,28 and ran 16 hours without issues. This was at 1.5v. I am happy with this and will quit tinkering for awhile. Now I'll try and increase my CPU overclock more.


----------



## LiranV

I have 2*4GB of those sticks and I want to buy another set.
Everywhere I look they are out of stock or priced really high. Anywhere I can buy them for a normal price?


----------



## byomes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiranV*
> 
> I have 2*4GB of those sticks and I want to buy another set.
> Everywhere I look they are out of stock or priced really high. Anywhere I can buy them for a normal price?


^^^THIS!!! I know I should have bought 4 sticks... I only went with 8gb because everyone screaming at me 8gb is enough....


----------



## 161029

Ugh, showing up as discontinued again on Newegg.

They've done this so many times I swear that they just want to scare the crap out of all of us.


----------



## Zeek

They always do that when they're OOS. I started tweaking mine again since I got another i7.


----------



## Reefa_Madness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> ^^^THIS!!! I know I should have bought 4 sticks... I only went with 8gb because everyone screaming at me 8gb is enough....


They were trying to keep you from buying more...so that they could.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefa_Madness*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> ^^^THIS!!! I know I should have bought 4 sticks... I only went with 8gb because everyone screaming at me 8gb is enough....
> 
> 
> 
> They were trying to keep you from buying more...so that they could.
Click to expand...

How else could I end up with 7 kits?


----------



## byomes




----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*


----------



## valkeriefire

I upped my RAM to 2133 10,10,10,28 T1 @ 1.5v and so far have passed 16 hours of Prime95 with 90% RAM usage. I am pretty happy with this.

OPS, I realized I posted this a few days ago without the screen shot, sorry.


----------



## Scorpion667

Gonna try upping mine from 2133 10-10-10-28 1.435v to CL9. I did it before, needed around 1.525v if I recall. Hope I saved a log with the timings...

Wonder what they can do with 1.575v... not really scared to burn these out. Wouldn't mind a 2400Mhz CL9 set of these die, haha


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Gonna try upping mine from 2133 10-10-10-28 1.435v to CL9. I did it before, needed around 1.525v if I recall. Hope I saved a log with the timings...
> 
> Wonder what they can do with 1.575v... not really scared to burn these out. Wouldn't mind a 2400Mhz CL9 set of these die, haha


I have stressed a number of mine out for hours at a time with 1.7v. You *SHOULD* be okay.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I have stressed a number of mine out for hours at a time with 1.7v. You *SHOULD* be okay.


Gotcha. Thanks for the heads up

[edit]

Ah, found my old settings for 2133 CL9 in this thread actually, didn't save the BIOS profile haha

2133 9-10-10-26
trfc 147
1.55v

will start tweaking more once I get some better cooling (waiting on h220 with ap-15's in p/p), can't run blend on my cooling setup atm. Friend's borrowing my 4 AP-15's so I'm only using some Noiseblocker 750 rpm fans. Keeps it under 65c under normal use, but prime blend sends one core to 83c, not comfortable with that.


----------



## Rpg2

Bought a kit of Samsung RAM and I'm running into trouble getting 7-7-7-21 1T to be stable. My ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 does not have the tWL or tWCL options in the BIOS so I can't set it to 6.

Are there any programs that can force it to change sub-timings via the desktop to make it stick in the BIOS?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Bought a kit of Samsung RAM and I'm running into trouble getting 7-7-7-21 1T to be stable. My ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 does not have the tWL or tWCL options in the BIOS so I can't set it to 6.
> 
> Are there any programs that can force it to change sub-timings via the desktop to make it stick in the BIOS?


Mem Tweakit or Memset from tweakers.fr


----------



## DaveLT

delete


----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Mem Tweakit or Memset from tweakers.fr


I have CPU-Tweaker which I think is the Sandybridge-Ivybridge version for integrated memory controllers. I will check those out though!

Overclocking so far:

CPU-Tweaker says tWCL is at 8 when I open subtimings tab and changing it to 6 doesn't stick. Restarting the computer says it is back at 8. *Edit: ASUS Mem Tweakit also resets tWCL to 8 after trying to apply 6 on my ASRock board**
Tested 1600Mhz at 7-8-8-24 1T with 300% coverage at 1700mb in 4 instances of MemTest stable
VTT at 1.116v
Vdimm at 1.53 or 1.55v
I will try for 2000Mhz or 2133Mhz after this. I'm basically aiming for a timings profile and a bandwidth profile.
Any advice to tighten timings and sub-timings will be appreciated!


----------



## jimmerk

Hey just wondering about the wonder memory......

Im bought to purchase some but its not on the Asus V GENE supported list, still ok?

Right now I have some un supported memory which is BSODing me and giving error codes 55.
Thanks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmerk*
> 
> Hey just wondering about the wonder memory......
> 
> Im bought to purchase some but its not on the Asus V GENE supported list, still ok?
> 
> Right now I have some un supported memory which is BSODing me and giving error codes 55.
> Thanks.


Should be fine, if you can find some.


----------



## jimmerk

I did find some and relly wanted to get this mem, little worried tho cause its not on the list like my blackline. Was thinking this or some 1866 corsair dominators. Any suggestions?


----------



## DaveLT

Most RAM should work unless it's a G.Skill ... I think
I popped some random RAM on my motherboards and they always work


----------



## Xinoxide

I have a friend using this ram in his MVG without problem. The board actually handles them very well.

He runs the good old 1.55v 9-10-10-27-1T at 2133MHz. ( I know because I helped get them there )


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I have a friend using this ram in his MVG without problem. The board actually handles them very well.
> 
> He runs the good old 1.55v 9-10-10-27-1T at 2133MHz. ( I know because I helped get them there )


Nice one.
Those sticks clock identical to mine lol! Also need 1.55v for 2133 CL9


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Most RAM should work unless it's a G.Skill ... I think
> I popped some random RAM on my motherboards and they always work


Ive never had any issues with G.Skill ram.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Most RAM should work unless it's a G.Skill ... I think
> I popped some random RAM on my motherboards and they always work


Me neither, nor the tons of benchers who use the MVG. It's one if not the best board for ram ocing...


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I have a friend using this ram in his MVG without problem. The board actually handles them very well.
> 
> He runs the good old 1.55v 9-10-10-27-1T at 2133MHz. ( I know because I helped get them there )
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one.
> Those sticks clock identical to mine lol! Also need 1.55v for 2133 CL9
Click to expand...

Seems to be the general consensus!

out of 7 kits ( I know... ) I have 1 kit that requres 1.6v for those timings at those speeds.

And I have one set ( not of the same kit ) that will do 2400MHz cas 10 at 1.52v.

*Great RAM, However,* I have had some trouble RMA'ing a kit.
It seems the US site has some bugs.
Not only is the SN off the IC's not being recognized, but the e-mail support page has a broken button hindering any kind of request for service.
Then there is the issue of the call center contracted to handle the service requests, No one seems to know who is in control of service for RAM ( Its the SSD/ODD guys ).

Overall RMA has been a little bit of a pain, but once I was in contact with the right person it was well worth the trouble.

( Guy Named Sivin is very professional! )

Ha-ha, I decided to put these in the post, I took them to send to Sivin for my service request.


----------



## Sam OCX

just tried another set, Samsung reject #28:


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yay, one more screenshot for that huge database of yours...
Gonna have to get a fileserver man


----------



## kevinf

I read through some of the postings... and it seems CL8, 1.6V, 1800Mhz is a tough sell?

ergo, I have some amazing mushkin 1600CL7 1.65V ram, which OC to 1800 CL8 @ 1.65 no problem...

Should I get these samsung sticks or get another set of identical mushkin to make 8GB ram? (I have 4 slots).


----------



## Xinoxide

Let me try this CL8 1800MHz.

I will report back.

However 4 sticks with such settings I think will be more limited by your IMC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> I read through some of the postings... and it seems CL8, 1.6V, 1800Mhz is a tough sell?
> 
> ergo, I have some amazing mushkin 1600CL7 1.65V ram, which OC to 1800 CL8 @ 1.65 no problem...
> 
> Should I get these samsung sticks or get another set of identical mushkin to make 8GB ram? (I have 4 slots).


8-9-9-21-1T with 1.35v I think is an easy sell. They have been stressing max in IBT for a few minutes now.

Bad news, BSOD! So I upped the voltage to a whopping 1.4v to try again



I love this ram: I went to go back to my defaults and my profile was missing so I had to re-do the OC. This is one better than I had at a slightly higher voltage.

1.575v.


----------



## kevinf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Let me try this CL8 1800MHz.
> 
> I will report back.
> ...


Thanks +REP, that is awesome. GJ on the 2400 OC @ CL9, you must have some good sticks. Is there much benefit from lowering tRCD / tRP to match CAS? Eg: 8-8-8 vs 8-9-9 ? I noticed on your big OC you have 9-11-11 even...

Yea, 4 slots can hurt IMC, but I last OCed 4x1GB sticks of DDR2-800 4-5-4-11, to [email protected]. If you can get away with filling your slots, you can get much better OC's because smaller DRAMs, also much cheaper.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevinf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Let me try this CL8 1800MHz.
> 
> I will report back.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks +REP, that is awesome. GJ on the 2400 OC @ CL9, you must have some good sticks. Is there much benefit from lowering tRCD / tRP to match CAS? Eg: 8-8-8 vs 8-9-9 ? I noticed on your big OC you have 9-11-11 even...
> 
> Yea, 4 slots can hurt IMC, but I last OCed 4x1GB sticks of DDR2-800 4-5-4-11, to [email protected]. If you can get away with filling your slots, you can get much better OC's because smaller DRAMs, also much cheaper.
Click to expand...

The uneven-ness of CAS and tRCD/tRP are just part of the function of the samsung chips.

Following this tilt is where I can keep the voltages low, and I haven't seen any benefit over being able to use lower voltages.

my 8-9-9 was kind of " quick and dirty " but CAS seems to scale better than the other 2.

the 1800 MHz should work even on some of the lesser ones whether or not you need more than 1.4v.

my other 2 really good sticks had a booboo at 1.8v!.

My IMC doesnt handle the 4 sticks as well as these 2, So I may stay this wa and keep testing individual sticks for a best pair advantage.


----------



## homestyle

Im trying to take my ram up to 2133+. But my computer wont boot.

Should i try increasing vccsa or vccio? And what are the max voltages for 24/7 use?

I see so many contradictory statements on the internet regarding these voltages.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> Im trying to take my ram up to 2133+. But my computer wont boot.
> 
> Should i try increasing vccsa or vccio? And what are the max voltages for 24/7 use?
> 
> I see so many contradictory statements on the internet regarding these voltages.


For 2133, I don't think you would need more than 1.1125 vtt unless you are really pushing your chip.

Then again all chips are different.


----------



## CL3P20

When RAM adjustments dont boot..

1. What POST code do you get on failure? .. 23 or 55?

2. If 23 -> your IMC is not cooperating.. try more VCCSA voltage at same ram strap

3. If 55 -> you RAM is not cooperating.. try more RAM voltage, or lowering CPU multi to lower latency.. the later can be helpful when pushing RAM and CPU in combination.


----------



## stn0092

Where can you still buy these? Newegg doesn't have them listed anymore.


----------



## DaveLT

They've mysteriously gone out of stock in the states.


----------



## Xinoxide

Samsung told me they dont have any to replace my RMA'd kit with, I will have to wait for a kit to become available.

Luckily the rep suspects the line is short.

He has also suggested waiting for the 8GB Dimms, in which case I will get one stick.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Samsung told me they dont have any to replace my RMA'd kit with, I will have to wait for a kit to become available.
> 
> Luckily the rep suspects the line is short.
> 
> He has also suggested waiting for the 8GB Dimms, in which case I will get one stick.


This could be a good thing.. Depends if they clock high or not.
Going to play around with mine once I get the system under water (Got some parts coming real real soon)
I almost got a waterblock for the RAM, didn't think it was worth the extra $20


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> This could be a good thing.. Depends if they clock high or not.
> Going to play around with mine once I get the system under water (Got some parts coming real real soon)
> I almost got a waterblock for the RAM, didn't think it was worth the extra $20


Not when they run so cool ya just need a simple heatspreader and i think that's all you need to have


----------



## Xinoxide

Not even. I was stressing a kit at 1.7v. They were just warm to the touch.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Not even. I was stressing a kit at 1.7v. They were just warm to the touch.


Unbelievable performance.







Let's see what some cheap heatspreaders will do to the temps


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Not even. I was stressing a kit at 1.7v. They were just warm to the touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what some cheap heatspreaders will do to the temps
Click to expand...

Probably contain the infinitesimal amount of heat they put out as they are. Heat spreaders will probably add only an aesthetic difference.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Not when they run so cool ya just need a simple heatspreader and i think that's all you need to have


Heh, it'd be cool








But by the time I got all the extra fittings and stuff it'd be ~$40 more with shipping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Not even. I was stressing a kit at 1.7v. They were just warm to the touch.


Same with mine, till Monday I've got a SB-E on my CPU and that draws away most of the heat the RAM makes. When the block arrives it won't so I'll probably just get a 120mm fan mounted somehow. That or maybe the side fan will work good enough, who knows?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Probably contain the infinitesimal amount of heat they put out as they are. Heat spreaders will probably add only an aesthetic difference.


This,


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Not even. I was stressing a kit at 1.7v. They were just warm to the touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Same with mine, till Monday I've got a SB-E on my CPU and that draws away most of the heat the RAM makes. When the block arrives it won't so I'll probably just get a 120mm fan mounted somehow. That or maybe the side fan will work good enough, who knows?
Click to expand...

Mine only get a small amount of airflow from my Radiator that is set as intake.

Doesnt seem to be much from the feel of the breeze with my fingers.


----------



## DaveLT

I have* some HyperX Genesis DIMMs at 1.5V and they're not even warm ... strange


----------



## homestyle

anyone overclocking this ram with a gigabyte board?

the performance enhance option has something to do with ram, but nobody knows what it does. do you guys set turbo, normal, or extreme for your high stable memory overclocks?


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> anyone overclocking this ram with a gigabyte board?
> 
> the performance enhance option has something to do with ram, but nobody knows what it does. do you guys set turbo, normal, or extreme for your high stable memory overclocks?


I haven't noticed any difference between these settings at all on my system. Similar settings elsewhere seem to influence round-trip latency, but I'm not even it does that on my X79S-UP5.

Of course the BIOS on this board is still pretty buggy, so I can't say what it does on other Gigabyte setups.


----------



## wolvers

My best effort. 4x4gb DDR2443 10-12-12-24-1T-96


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> anyone overclocking this ram with a gigabyte board?
> 
> the performance enhance option has something to do with ram, but nobody knows what it does. do you guys set turbo, normal, or extreme for your high stable memory overclocks?


I set normal, it makes no difference at all. I think it's for XMP profiles maybe and adjusting it to 1600 with normal timings (if your RAM is faster then 1600), a speed in between and the native speed? That is the only reason how I see Gigabyte making it useful because they wouldn't overclock the RAM like that.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I set normal, it makes no difference at all. I think it's for XMP profiles maybe and adjusting it to 1600 with normal timings (if your RAM is faster then 1600), a speed in between and the native speed? That is the only reason how I see Gigabyte making it useful because they wouldn't overclock the RAM like that.


you benched the differences on z77?

on p35, turbo was faster than normal even with all timings manually set equal. there was something else going on in background that nobody ever knew what was going on.


----------



## Dangur

Y I can't find this kit????


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Y I can't find this kit????


Maybe you spelled it wrong?


----------



## qzyxya

Hey guys just wondering if I will be able to overclock this and how it will affect my preformance. Will putting it up to 1866 or 2133 or something higher make a real world difference? What about changing it from cas 11 to cas 10 or 9? I am using this system for 3d rendering (blender, after effects) video editing (premiere pro) and normal gaming. Where would I notice the difference? And how high should I be able to get it


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qzyxya*
> 
> Hey guys just wondering if I will be able to overclock this and how it will affect my preformance. Will putting it up to 1866 or 2133 or something higher make a real world difference? What about changing it from cas 11 to cas 10 or 9? I am using this system for 3d rendering (blender, after effects) video editing (premiere pro) and normal gaming. Where would I notice the difference? And how high should I be able to get it


Umm ... it should make a difference on your PII 830 but not so much. The question is will it run 1866 though? Try 1600 @ CAS7-8 (CAS 7-8-8-21) on 1.35V. IIRC the phenoms were timing sensitive more than clock sensitive


----------



## Snuckie7

I think I'm going to kick up my mem frequency to 2000MHz with a BCLK strap. What would be some good timings to start with?

I had a very minor OC previously, 1866 @ 9-9-9-24 1T @ 1.4V


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> you benched the differences on z77?
> 
> on p35, turbo was faster than normal even with all timings manually set equal. there was something else going on in background that nobody ever knew what was going on.


Really? I've ran it on turbo and there is no difference (or at least not noticable) in Turbo - Normal. It changes nothing at all as far as timings/speeds though.


----------



## Rpg2

Ended up going from 9-10-10-28 1T which I thought was stable to 9-11-10-30 2T which is still a work in progress. I guess my 2500k IMC isn't all that great. It's a shame, really wanted to push this RAM.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Ended up going from 9-10-10-28 1T which I thought was stable to 9-11-10-30 2T which is still a work in progress. I guess my 2500k IMC isn't all that great. It's a shame, really wanted to push this RAM.


I had run Prime95 on 2400MHz with 9-11-11-21-1T yesterday for 2 hours, Now its having a hard time posting...


----------



## iatacs19

4 x 4GB 1.5v


----------



## iatacs19




----------



## Rpg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I had run Prime95 on 2400MHz with 9-11-11-21-1T yesterday for 2 hours, Now its having a hard time posting...


Try bumping tRAS from 27/28/30, or use 2T for the CR. That seems like aggressive timings for 2400Mhz. You might even have to use CAS 10.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rpg2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I had run Prime95 on 2400MHz with 9-11-11-21-1T yesterday for 2 hours, Now its having a hard time posting...
> 
> 
> 
> Try bumping tRAS from 27/28/30, or use 2T for the CR. That seems like aggressive timings for 2400Mhz. You might even have to use CAS 10.
Click to expand...

I am having good luck with trust 10-12-12-25-1T From ASUS ROG profile.


----------



## nms43

Loving mine. Subbed.


----------



## phaseshift

anyone know a place where these are still available?


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> anyone know a place where these are still available?


they are discontinued? why?!!?!?!?!?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> they are discontinued? why?!!?!?!?!?


I think nobody brought in stock seeing as china still has a HUGE amount of those RAM sticks ... and new ones everyday


----------



## seesee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I think nobody brought in stock seeing as china still has a HUGE amount of those RAM sticks ... and new ones everyday


buy from taobao? any recommend china website to order from?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> buy from taobao? any recommend china website to order from?


Apart from taobao ... of course none. And also depends on which agent you buy from


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> buy from taobao? any recommend china website to order from?
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from taobao ... of course none. And also depends on which agent you buy from
Click to expand...

Good luck RMA'ing it too.

I am wait-listed.


----------



## nms43

eBay !!!!!!


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Good luck RMA'ing it too.
> 
> I am wait-listed.


Actually they are selling the /US model as well not just the /CN


----------



## LiranV

Legit?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Samsung-Black-Knight-8G-4G-1600-desktop-memory-dual-channel-kits-compatible-1333/680424456.html


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiranV*
> 
> Legit?
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Samsung-Black-Knight-8G-4G-1600-desktop-memory-dual-channel-kits-compatible-1333/680424456.html


I wouldn't buy from that shop seeing it only has 7 reviews so far. Just search samsung black knight on aliexpress and you should be golden


----------



## coolhandluke41

http://item.ebay.com/330906962060


----------



## seesee

up up and away


----------



## kpo6969

Is this the same ram?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147225


----------



## Dangur

^No.


----------



## kpo6969

Thanks


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I got mine 32m pi stable at 2474mhz @ 1.60 MV-3V4G3D/US no cooling Rampage 4 extreme
tried 8 sticks but no luck at 2133 only stable up to 2m
so anyone know how to make 8 sticks work?


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I got mine 32m pi stable at 2474mhz @ 1.60 MV-3V4G3D/US no cooling Rampage 4 extreme
> tried 8 sticks but no luck at 2133 only stable up to 2m
> so anyone know how to make 8 sticks work?


Use at most 1 dimm/channel ... 2 dimm/channel puts alot of stress on the IMC


----------



## deFiniLoGy

absolutely a must have


----------



## litoralis

Can I get some suggestions on what settings to try for 2200 for 24/7 stable?



Asus P8z77-v Pro

i5-3570k @ 4.5Ghz
1.21v
4x120mm Radiator

4 x 4GB
Samsung 2x4Gb Low Voltage DDR3 1600 kit @ 2000
9-10-10-28 1T
1.575v
Swizzle Enabled
Extreme DRAM Profile
All others at Default

Looking for a 24/7 stable solution.

I didn't win the lottery with my i5-3570k, I can not get it to post at 4.6 Ghz more than 1 time out of 7, no matter what the voltage.
I can not get this RAM stable at anything higher, can anyone offer me some suggestions on ways forward.

Failed at 2133 10-11-11-27-1T 1.6v
Failed at 2200 10-11-11-28-1T 1.6v
Failed at 2200 11-12-12-31-1T 1.62v

Running out of ideas. However, I bought these on sale so for about US$90, I'm doing alright for 16GB of 2000 at 1.575v .


----------



## lagittaja

I can't get 2200 or 2400 either, probably my 3770K's IMC to fault.
And now since I'm selling my HD5750 I'll be using the integrated for a while* so I could've used that extra little bandwidth.

*until I've sold my stuff I don't use and then grabbing some lower end 600 or 7000 series card.

Sent from my GNote


----------



## lagittaja

Well was messing around a bit and was kinda clueless why I couldn't get 2133 with 1T. No matter the settings. Ran for a while with 2133-9-10-10-21-2T but decided to go back to 2000 with 1T.
Now I'm experimenting a bit with the timings. Do keep in mind it's clearly still a work in progress.


By the way, is the tRAS guide line of tRAS=tCL + tRCD + 2 a good one to follow?
With tCL at 8 and tRCD at 9 I'd get 19 for the tRAS. Or should I instead go with something like 21 or 24 for the tRAS? I guess I'll just go and see what happens.
E: Well hmm, some MSI guide says tRAS = CL + tRCD+tRP (+/-1) and Wikipedia (lol) says TRCD + (2 * CL)
So with 8-9-9 I'd either go for 26 +-1 or 25.
P.S. I'm not so familiar with these timings but I'm learning as I'm going haha.


----------



## ListerOfSmeg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Well was messing around a bit and was kinda clueless why I couldn't get 2133 with 1T. No matter the settings. Ran for a while with 2133-9-10-10-21-2T but decided to go back to 2000 with 1T.
> Now I'm experimenting a bit with the timings. Do keep in mind it's clearly still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> By the way, is the tRAS guide line of tRAS=tCL + tRCD + 2 a good one to follow?
> With tCL at 8 and tRCD at 9 I'd get 19 for the tRAS. Or should I instead go with something like 21 or 24 for the tRAS? I guess I'll just go and see what happens.
> E: Well hmm, some MSI guide says tRAS = CL + tRCD+tRP (+/-1) and Wikipedia (lol) says TRCD + (2 * CL)
> So with 8-9-9 I'd either go for 26 +-1 or 25.
> P.S. I'm not so familiar with these timings but I'm learning as I'm going haha.


The minimum tRAS=CL+tRCD+tRTP. Therefore nothing lower than that.

Have you tried loosening the timings to make sure they are not holding things back? You should start on loose timings and once you have found the highest overclock, tighten the timings as much as possible while still remaining stable.

Good luck


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah, I have tried with loose timings but it just refuses to boot with 2133, dunno why.


----------



## sabishiihito

Out of eight sticks of these, I couldn't get one to boot at DDR3-2800







Some of the first batches of this stuff (1145 or so) could do 2400 9-11-11-28-1T with 1.65v but none I've tried could do those timings either.


----------



## illuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *litoralis*
> 
> Can I get some suggestions on what settings to try for 2200 for 24/7 stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Asus P8z77-v Pro
> 
> i5-3570k @ 4.5Ghz
> 1.21v
> 4x120mm Radiator
> 
> 4 x 4GB
> Samsung 2x4Gb Low Voltage DDR3 1600 kit @ 2000
> 9-10-10-28 1T
> 1.575v
> Swizzle Enabled
> Extreme DRAM Profile
> All others at Default
> 
> Looking for a 24/7 stable solution.
> 
> I didn't win the lottery with my i5-3570k, I can not get it to post at 4.6 Ghz more than 1 time out of 7, no matter what the voltage.
> I can not get this RAM stable at anything higher, can anyone offer me some suggestions on ways forward.
> 
> Failed at 2133 10-11-11-27-1T 1.6v
> Failed at 2200 10-11-11-28-1T 1.6v
> Failed at 2200 11-12-12-31-1T 1.62v
> 
> Running out of ideas. However, I bought these on sale so for about US$90, I'm doing alright for 16GB of 2000 at 1.575v .


I don't think you'll hit 2200 with 16GB and tight timings, try raising your VCCSA voltage & DRAM to 1.65. If it won't run, I think you've hit your IMC wall or drop 8gb. I can run 2226MHz 9-10-10-21-88-1T v1.65 8gb


----------



## lagittaja

Hmm. What.. What? What?!
Moved my kit from sockets A1B1 to A2B2 on my motherboard.. Now 2400C11 booted without any extra effort.
The hell? At least now I know it's not my IMC or the motherboard holding back. That was no way stable and was running err 11-13-13-something-2T.
2200C10 in progress right now, with 1T









Sent from my GNote

E:
It was 11-13-13-40-2T.

Now I'm running 2200-10-11-11-28-1T


Oh and these are with 1.65ish vdimm and VCCSA/IO is at 1.15v.
And these are just volts I threw in there, I'll start lowering them. Hopefully I could get below 1.6

E2: Wow, this is nice. Me likey


I'm still at the same voltages though. Heck, now I'm itching to try and see if CL9 would be possible. Just for the lulz


----------



## sabishiihito

Yeah, with Asus boards usually you want to use the red slots if you're not filling all as they tend to clock better for some reason.


----------



## lagittaja

Hmpf, well that's weird. But anyway, backed down to 10-11-11-28-1T, did some memtest for about 200% coverage and seems fine. I'll stay at these for now.


----------



## Sam OCX

A recent accidental purchase:


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam OCX*
> 
> A recent accidental purchase:


Your MemTweakit score is way too low. What's you mem clocks?


----------



## lagittaja

He is running only single channel. And I guess a single stick as well? And CPU-Z shows they are 2GB sticks? Huh.


----------



## Pip Boy

cant get my RAM to go any further than advertised 1600mhz. I admit im an OC'ing newb.

My board is a Gigabyte Gigabyte F2A85XM-D3H with an A10-5800k Trinity.
On the board it has settings to go through the standard increases like 1866 and 2100 / 2400 but can go any higher than 1600, 1866 wont post. More voltage even upto 1.6v and nothing..









I dont know how to change timings, everything is on auto? I know where to change them but i kind of thought if there was a profile ready for 1866 then the board would do the rest. The CPU.. sorry APU is stock @ 3.8 / 4.2 turbo

any ideas? board is on the latest F3 bios.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> cant get my RAM to go any further than advertised 1600mhz. I admit im an OC'ing newb.
> 
> My board is a Gigabyte Gigabyte F2A85XM-D3H with an A10-5800k Trinity.
> On the board it has settings to go through the standard increases like 1866 and 2100 / 2400 but can go any higher than 1600, 1866 wont post. More voltage even upto 1.6v and nothing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know how to change timings, everything is on auto? I know where to change them but i kind of thought if there was a profile ready for 1866 then the board would do the rest. The CPU.. sorry APU is stock @ 3.8 / 4.2 turbo
> 
> any ideas? board is on the latest F3 bios.


Well it's probably not the board, here's a review from Hexus. They were using the 5800K and Patriot 1600 9-9-9-24-1T and were able to overclock the memory to 2133 MHz.

I haven't built or overclocked an AMD system since the Athlon II X2 days so I probably won't be of much use, but I'd try increasing the northbridge voltage. Trinity is based off Piledriver so check out Piledriver overclocking guides:

http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.com/2012/11/amd-trinity-overclocking-guide-on.html (For the UP4 though the BIOS should be similar)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1348623/amd-bulldozer-and-piledriver-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboard

Also here's a few threads about the Samsung memory on AMD. They're both 9 or 10 pages long so you should be able to find a lot of useful info in them:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1284947/any-amd-users-with-high-stable-samsung-ram-overclocks

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270636/samsung-wonder-memory

Sorry I couldn't give any good direct advice, I haven't overclocked on an AMD system since around 2009.


----------



## DaveLT

Keep in mind that Trinity/Richland is NOT entirely Piledriver, there isn't any 200MHz BCLK like the ones on the NB boards
Seriously, don't mislead others


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> snippy


Thanks for the link, hopefully those images might give me some indication as to the issue


----------



## mr1hm

hey guys, i just wanted to make sure that these numbers were on par with similar setups for 2400MHz



thanks in advance.


----------



## *AcidBath*

Built a i7 4770k system which now have the same 2x4GB sticks which maxed out my i7 860 at 2133 9-11-10-24 t1.
Stable at 2400 10-12-11-31 t1 at 1.57v with my 4.5/4.3 4770k OC, these things are *incredible* for the $35 I spent.

BTW, All other Z87/4770k results I've seen also have write ops exceeding read ops.


----------



## Jabra

Is this memory availalbe anymore on anyplace on Europe or America.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jabra*
> 
> Is this memory availalbe anymore on anyplace on Europe or America.


Outside of used sale threads or Ebay, they are very difficult to find in retail without prices in the $150~200 range.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Outside of used sale threads or Ebay, they are very difficult to find in retail without prices in the $150~200 range.


I'd be more than happy to sell my two 8 GB sets to anyone willing to pay $150-200.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> I'd be more than happy to sell my two 8 GB sets to anyone willing to pay $150-200.


Haha wouldn't we all?









Glad I bought mine when they were still $40 and it's a good thing my ITX board only has 2 RAM slots or else I might have been very sad to not get a 2nd pair.


----------



## *AcidBath*

I got mine while Amazon and NewEgg were having a price war selling them. At the time I bought a kit as a toy, um.. experiment; my only regret now is that I didn't get another kit or two.

I cannot see while they pulled this product from the free world, unless there was 'incentive provided' to do so (if you catch my meaning).


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **AcidBath**
> 
> I got mine while Amazon and NewEgg were having a price war selling them. At the time I bought a kit as a toy, um.. experiment; my only regret now is that I didn't get another kit or two.
> 
> I cannot see while they pulled this product from the free world, unless there was 'incentive provided' to do so (if you catch my meaning).


samsung basically flooded the market with them, and all the other chip makers started losing money. as soon as these stopped being available ram prices skyrocketed. its a conspiracy i tell ya


----------



## Capwn

Its crap that everyone is trying to rip people off selling these.. They are NOT gods gift to memory, they are good sticks however. To try to sell them USED for more than 3x MSRP, You all should be ashamed.


----------



## Ecstacy

They're amazing for the price they used to go for, though they aren't going to set any world records. I bought two 8GB kits for $31 each off of Amazon and they can do 2133 9-10-10-21-2T easily. Unfortunately my Sandy chip won't go any higher no matter what voltage or timings I use.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Its crap that everyone is trying to rip people off selling these.. They are NOT gods gift to memory, they are good sticks however. To try to sell them USED for more than 3x MSRP, You all should be ashamed.


supply and demand bro, lol.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> supply and demand bro, lol.


Except what idiot would pay that?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> supply and demand bro, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Except what idiot would pay that?
Click to expand...

$150 per kit? I'd pick up real 2400+ sticks instead lol. I kinda do want more of this stuff but not unless it's the same price I paid for my original kit.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Except what idiot would pay that?


If you think where memory prices are now a quality 16GB kit capable of 2400 Mhz with good timings and voltage runs you anywhere from $150 to $180 or so new on average (not including deals). A 16GB set of the Samsungs for $150 isn't too bad for where memory prices are at right now. I personally wouldn't, but I can see why some people would.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> If you think where memory prices are now a quality 16GB kit capable of 2400 Mhz with good timings and voltage runs you anywhere from $150 to $180 or so new on average (not including deals). A 16GB set of the Samsungs for $150 isn't too bad for where memory prices are at right now. I personally wouldn't, but I can see why some people would.


Nobody is talking of or trying to sell any like that, 16 gb of this ram for that price would be a deal yes.. But nobody is ..
They are talking 150$+ for a single 8 gb kit .. This is messed up. Why am I the only one that sees this?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Nobody is talking of or trying to sell any like that, 16 gb of this ram for that price would be a deal yes.. But nobody is ..
> They are talking 150$+ for a single 8 gb kit .. This is messed up. Why am I the only one that sees this?


Well there will always be stupidly high prices. I can find a gtx 480 on ebay for $700; doesn't mean anyone is buying it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

$150? that's outrageous. i will gladly sell my kit for $100


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> If you think where memory prices are now a quality 16GB kit capable of 2400 Mhz with good timings and voltage runs you anywhere from $150 to $180 or so new on average (not including deals). A 16GB set of the Samsungs for $150 isn't too bad for where memory prices are at right now. I personally wouldn't, but I can see why some people would.


That wasn't the point we all know that Trident-X is 160$ brand new and will do 2400C11 for sure (AND WILL CLOCK EVEN FURTHER!) and that it's an uncertainty on the "magic wonder rams"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Nobody is talking of or trying to sell any like that, 16 gb of this ram for that price would be a deal yes.. But nobody is ..
> They are talking 150$+ for a single 8 gb kit .. This is messed up. Why am I the only one that sees this?


Indeed. It's totally messed up. Why pay 150$ for a single 8GB kit is beyond me and that's like the non-ridiculous prices ... There only two on ebay, the other is 110$ and that is NOT acceptable either.

So i discovered one of my friends are running this (on AM3+ PD FX) so i told him to see how high it will clock .. 2133 C11. Meh. Nothing much, he had another kit and they did the same.
And considering you can can get 2133 C9 4x4 for 130$ it's still a bad deal considering 2133 is roughly how high the average sammys will clock. I know even the lower-grade ones will clock 1 bin higher
Thus far thanks to samsung RAM prices have gone up. Those damn idiots (READ: i censored this out on purpose) in korea

Mod edit: Language please.


----------



## Kokin

It's not like anyone is buying them even remotely close to $150. It's like seeing $1K gaming machines go for $5K, you'll always see the high price, but never any buyers.

That said, most of us bought it for $30~50 per 8GB kit, so they really were "magic" for the price at the time.


----------



## 2thAche

I have 4 kits and I wish I had picked up more, they were all $40/8GB. They are so failproof I use them to test PCs when I think RAM might be the cause of instability. I have yet to see any system they won't run 1866 @ 9-8-8-24 1.5V right out of the box and that's the settings I use for a baseline with these kits. They are still amazing and compatible with every setup.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> I have 4 kits and I wish I had picked up more, they were all $40/8GB. They are so failproof I use them to test PCs when I think RAM might be the cause of instability. I have yet to see any system they won't run 1866 @ 9-8-8-24 1.5V right out of the box and that's the settings I use for a baseline with these kits. They are still amazing and compatible with every setup.


Same I bought 2 kits for $32 each. I have one running 2133 @ 9-10-10-24 1.513v in my rig (Motherboard has odd voltage settings) and another running at 1600 @ 9-9-9-24 1.35v in my Grandpa's computer (Intel G1610 so it's limited to 1600). They're a steal for what they used to go for.


----------



## cloppy007

Any news on a replacement for this kit? I found some part numbers in Samsung's site, but they lead me nowhere.


----------



## Agenesis

Can somebody take a look at my settings? I don't have the slightest idea how ram overclocking works and I'm trying to make my three sticks boot at 1840mhz. There's 29 options for the ram alone and honestly I have no idea where to start.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

vaoltage can be really low(1.45v) and you can probably drop the Cas I was doing 2460 with cas10


----------



## Blameless

Replaced my dying 3930k with a new one...

New chip is a much better part: 200MHz more on the cores with the same voltage and heat, but more importantly a vastly superior memory controller.

My UP5 is pretty crap for OC in general and memory in particular, but I'm still able to get eight of my Samsung DIMMs to 1868, 8-9-9-26-T2, with very tight sub-timings, with stock VTT and only 0.92 VCCSA. Old CPU was never quite stable at these settings and needed 1.13+ VCSSA (before it started to fail).

http://i.imgur.com/VMSVEO2.png


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Replaced my dying 3930k with a new one...
> 
> New chip is a much better part: 200MHz more on the cores with the same voltage and heat, but more importantly a vastly superior memory controller.
> 
> My UP5 is pretty crap for OC in general and memory in particular, but I'm still able to get eight of my Samsung DIMMs to 1868, 8-9-9-26-T2, with very tight sub-timings, with stock VTT and only 0.92 VCCSA. Old CPU was never quite stable at these settings and needed 1.13+ VCSSA (before it started to fail).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/VMSVEO2.png


How did the old one died?


----------



## Blameless

I've noticed that my write performance has been sub-par and have discovered that this is due to the new firmware on my X79S-UP5 forcing a T_WCL_ADJ of 4, which (according to Intel's whitepapers) is effectively added to tWLC, giving me 9 rather than the 5 I thought I had.

Rather annoying, really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007*
> 
> How did the old one died?


Weak chip and too much VCCSA for too long.


----------



## Gabkicks

i regret not buying this when it was $50 for 2 4gb sticks







are they that price anywhere anymore?


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> i regret not buying this when it was $50 for 2 4gb sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are they that price anywhere anymore?


They used to be $30 for 2 4GB sticks. :/ I don't think they make them anymore. I've seen them as cheap as $40 per stick, but that's still $80 for a pair and it's from companies I've never heard of before so I wouldn't trust it. You can also find them on ebay, but it's not worth the cost.


----------



## Kokin

These were EOL shortly after Summer 2012. Not sure why they stopped since demand was pretty high and was sold out everywhere for a while.


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> These were EOL shortly after Summer 2012. Not sure why they stopped since demand was pretty high and was sold out everywhere for a while.


Summer of 2012? I thought they stopped early this year. I was able to get a 8GB kit off of Amazon for $32 in January of this year.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kokin

Hmm I thought they were pretty much sold out and hard to find after Oct~Nov. 2012. I'm probably wrong and they got more stock if you were able to buy them early this year.


----------



## DaveLT

It is indeed discontinued because .... (They actually did it to disrupt (and jack up) RAM pricing







)


----------



## iphonedanok

good,Oh these are the half-height low profile ones that used to be really expensive. Good for X79 platform


----------



## cloppy007

They used to be really cheap, that's why there are 190 pages of comments in this thread.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I got mine in december for the right price but I have since parted with them for something with lower cas and higher MHZ

my new sticks arent as fast in 32M pi runs


----------



## JQuantum

I got some crucial ballistix low profiles to compensate for my samsung rams dying (well they might work but dunno).

trade-off is that i can get 2x8gb instead of 2x4gb but it's more expensive and slightly slower


----------



## lightsout

I sold mine and regretted it. Grabbed a used set off of ocn for $60. Pretty good for the price of ram these days. I run them at 2400 12-12-12. Haven't tried to go lower on the timings.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I sold mine and regretted it. Grabbed a used set off of ocn for $60. Pretty good for the price of ram these days. I run them at 2400 12-12-12. Haven't tried to go lower on the timings.


Do try, they do cl10-11-11 or cl9-12-12 really well with 1.6-1.7v at 2400-2600mhz.


----------



## jman12311

I remember getting the 2x4GB for about $36 off of amazon lol. I wasn't even going to get these because I wasn't comfortable with spending 30 bucks on ram, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Do try, they do cl10-11-11 or cl9-12-12 really well with 1.6-1.7v at 2400-2600mhz.


Do they now?
I never got cas 9 to work... 10-12-11-31 2470mhz was the best I was able to pull, at 1.47v
1.6-1.7 is unecessary for these sticks and 1.7 is flat out dangerous depending on the platform/... that will kill a x79 CPU


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Do they now?
> I never got cas 9 to work... 10-12-11-31 2470mhz was the best I was able to pull, at 1.47v
> 1.6-1.7 is unecessary for these sticks and 1.7 is flat out dangerous depending on the platform/... that will kill a x79 CPU


Sandy-E not Ivy-E


----------



## By-Tor

I added 2 more sticks last week to my sig rig and it didn't like it one bit. The first 2 sticks ran great at 2240mhz, but when I added the second set my OC's went to hell and was having a lot of crashes in games. Even pulling the new set out it seems like my OC stability is lost now and I have been playing with this ever since.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah that is your cpu's IMC reaching it's limit


----------



## By-Tor

Yep... Now all 4 sticks are clocked at 1830...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wow that is low for these sticks. atleast its stable.. Luckily i was upgrading from 4 to 8 when my IMC took a dive and seeing as I didn't need all 8 I just kept with the 4


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> wow that is low for these sticks. atleast its stable.. Luckily i was upgrading from 4 to 8 when my IMC took a dive and seeing as I didn't need all 8 I just kept with the 4


So low I'm thinking about replacing them with 2x8gb sticks of 1866 or 2133.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *By-Tor*
> 
> So low I'm thinking about replacing them with 2x8gb sticks of 1866 or 2133.


Do you need 16gb?

I might buy them off you if you sell em


----------



## By-Tor

I really have no need for 16gb's, but came across the second set and jumped on them.

I pulled the new set and after a lot of tweaking got my OC back to where it was at. Right now 2 sticks are back at 2240mhz nice and smooth again.

I maybe selling the 2 sticks I just bought...


----------



## fleetfeather

Hi peeps, If anyone's got a line on a pair of 4gb sticks for sale at a reasonable price, do let me know. As elusive as these puppies are, they're downright impossible to find locally.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

you won't find reasonable here... Look on ebay. For once they have the best prices... hardforum.com has a few on sale evga might one of the 2 has crucial low profile 8GBs for cheap for sure


----------



## fleetfeather

I might be in play with a used 2x4GB kit for ~$70. Fingers crossed


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I might be in play with a used 2x4GB kit for ~$70. Fingers crossed












So, anyone watercool these yet? Because that is my plan this month.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I was gonna LN2 but I guess they don't scale well cold or something.. they are good enoug on air I guess.. I hit my CPU's IMC limit before I had any sort of heat issue they stayed at under 90f


----------



## [CyGnus]

They do not get hot at all... a fan blowing on them is all you need to go extreme with these i have mine at 2400MHz @ 10-11-11-28 96 TRFC with 1.62v and they are cold to the touch so you see...


----------



## Kokin

Yep, mine are currently at 2000mhz 10-10-10-27 @ 1.45V and does not even get warm with zero cooling on it (no heatsinks nor fans).

How would you even watercool them? They are so short that it makes it difficult to mount heatsinks on them already.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Kokin you should try other timings these mems like things like 9-10-10 or 9-10-11 not all 3 timings the same as you have mine do 2133 9-10-10-28 with only 1.5v


----------



## Kokin

My board doesn't allow me to do 2133mhz with this RAM, but I will try.

Currently trying 2000mhz @ 9-10-10-27-1T 98 TRFC 1.55v and is working pretty well. Gonna load up BF3 and see if I get any crashes.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Change the last timing from 27 to 28 i find that brings much more stability and you will not notice the difference and you should only need 1.5v for that, for me TRFC works at 96







rock stable no need to go lower


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Change the last timing from 27 to 28 i find that brings much more stability and you will not notice the difference and you should only need 1.5v for that, for me TRFC works at 96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rock stable no need to go lower


Alright tried it out again and been doing a 7GB memtest and didn't crash in BF3. So far so good for 2000mhz @ 9-10-9-28-1T-96 using 1.5V. Thanks for your help!


----------



## LiquidHaus

Watercooling ram in general is pretty much pointless and not needed but I want it to look good and I want it to perform well.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Yep, mine are currently at 2000mhz 10-10-10-27 @ 1.45V and does not even get warm with zero cooling on it (no heatsinks nor fans).
> 
> How would you even watercool them? They are so short that it makes it difficult to mount heatsinks on them already.


TBH you will probably harm the temps by watercooling unless you have an individual loop


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I'm with dave on this one...waterblocks will probably heat your sticks if anything

way better value than samsung sticks Id get this if I had the money for it http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2060669 tats an amazing price for 16GB oh and these sticks OC as well theres a few reviews look em up
also guy with 1.5 can drop to 1.45 i bet if not 1.4
I did 1.47 with 2460mhz 10-12-11-31 2T for my personal superpi record at 6m59.599s
on SB-e

the ram blocks don't even look good it's more than a waste of money as well seieing as you will either need them to be the first thing to be cooled in your loop or have a completely seperate loop for them
I never got them over 80-90F at their hottest part


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I'm with dave on this one...waterblocks will probably heat your sticks if anything
> 
> way better value than samsung sticks Id get this if I had the money for it http://forums.evga.com/tm.aspx?m=2060669 tats an amazing price for 16GB oh and these sticks OC as well theres a few reviews look em up
> also guy with 1.5 can drop to 1.45 i bet if not 1.4
> I did 1.47 with 2460mhz 10-12-11-31 2T for my personal superpi record at 6m59.599s
> on SB-e
> 
> the ram blocks don't even look good it's more than a waste of money as well seieing as you will either need them to be the first thing to be cooled in your loop or have a completely seperate loop for them
> I never got them over 80-90F at their hottest part


cant see the link I dont have enough posts on EVGA to see classifieds. screenshot?

And my delta is low enough with my rig for me to be able to watercool these and keep them around ambient temps. I'm not worried about their temperatures. I won't heat them up more by doing so.


----------



## tatmMRKIV




----------



## Kokin

Those aren't exactly low-profile like these are, though Crucial does have the low-profile version:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148663

These RAM aren't as good as these Samsungs, but they are close.

BTW: currently running 2000MHz @ 8-10-9-28-1T-96 with 1.575V and didn't crash in BF3. Lower voltages seem to be unstable, but looks like CAS8 is possible for me.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Oh did I confuse the models? yeah i did i got confused t to the MSRP, Do the ones I linked clock the same as the VLPs?
I know the VLPS aren't quite as good as the sammys but considering they have 2x the storage capacity i think it's worth it


----------



## [CyGnus]

RAM is only good if you use it if not is just there doing nothing... So if you need more than 8gb go with 16 if not dont waste the money.


----------



## Kokin

The thing is many of us got these 2x4GB Samsungs for about $30~40USD, so the inflated RAM prices seem "expensive" now. I have no particular need for more RAM as I rarely use more than 3~4GB at any given time, though I do occasionally VM and encode.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I might be in play with a used 2x4GB kit for ~$70. Fingers crossed


just my luck.

the seller does have them available, but he's away for the next week (which means 2-3 weeks before I'd get them). The notion of being computerless for 2-3 weeks while I've got no work or uni commitments is brutal


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I use 12+GB just with games and internets. I had Firefox crashes/instability with 8GB. Otherwise I'd be using my pi sticks... way faster than sammys.. I need 4 more of those


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I use 12+GB just with games and internets. I had Firefox crashes/instability with 8GB. Otherwise I'd be using my pi sticks... way faster than sammys.. I need 4 more of those


haha, same here...I still want pi's. Got similar Ripjaws X chips though, 2300 cl8 stuff


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nice. I got 4 cas 6 1600s, my trident X are the cas 9 2400 set, I got em to cas 9 2500 1T off stock timings and voltage, they are still slower in superpi than my sammys were though and the sammys had way loser timings

my cas 6 went up to 1700+ cas 6 which is plenty fast enough to break 7m in superpi for my platform, i didn't shoot for much higher

I am starting to collect 2x2GB kits for LN2 getting some vipers, cas 7, today

those cas 8 2300s are no fair
I will never find any sticks those nice...

l0ud_sil3nc3 - 7:18:938 - 40x100 - 1333.4 MHz - 6-10-6-24-64-1 - OCF - GSkill 2300 c8 2x2GB/PSC - 2.15v - LN2 @ all


----------



## LiquidHaus

IT ARRIVED (the second kit I found on ebay by sheer luck)



annnnd installed



I didn't change any settings whatsoever from my OC on 2 dimms, and it booted right up and ran prime95 for an hour with no errors before I killed it cause I needed to use the computer.

All four sticks are at 2280mhz - 10-11-11-28 2T

I am really happy lol


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Nice brand new eh?


----------



## LiquidHaus

No, they were used actually. I'm not sure if the actual batch number is the one after the serial/model number, but the second kit I got is literally one number below/older than mine. So I'd like to think they were manufactured around the exact same time lol who knows.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I don't know about that same thing happened to me. Theres probably someone out there who can tell you the manufacture date by looking at some of the numbers


----------



## [CyGnus]

This is mine and it says 1214 so that is week 14 of 2012


----------



## Kokin

You can also see it in CPU-Z. Go to the SPD tab and it will show the week/year for each individual stick.


----------



## LiquidHaus

ah! awesome! thanks guys. seems my original kit was 21st week of 2012 and the kit I just got was the 20th week of 2012. that's pretty sweet


----------



## Banedox

Hmm so why the hell did these stop getting made... Im moving from my 1366 to 1055 cause of the 4770k sale, and now I have 3 sticks of these babys and can only now use 2 -.-

I have 3 of the 4gb Samsung sticks sitting around now...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

because everyone bought them all and the people samsung sold their chips to probably complained they couldn't sell any of their overpriced kits when samsung was selling their budget sticks that outperformed theirs


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> I didn't change any settings whatsoever from my OC on 2 dimms, and it booted right up and ran prime95 for an hour with no errors before I killed it cause I needed to use the computer.
> 
> All four sticks are at 2280mhz - 10-11-11-28 2T
> 
> I am really happy lol


Nice. If I really cared much about ram speeds I would sell mine and get something better, but I don't think it matters that much. Mine are some of the suckiest clockers I've ever seen, won't do 2133 even at 11-11-11, I think at 1.5 volts. Might have tried higher, dunno.


----------



## [CyGnus]

nvidiaftw12 try this set them to 2133MHz at 10-11-11-30 1T TRFC 128 and 1.6v they have to boot at those settings. Tell me something after trying that, and we will work them from there


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> nvidiaftw12 try this set them to 2133MHz at 10-11-11-30 1T TRFC 128 and 1.6v they have to boot at those settings. Tell me something after trying that, and we will work them from there


That's a pretty loose TRFC there 128


----------



## Banedox

so is there any 4gb x 2 kits that are sold now that would work with these magic samsung sticks and overclock just as well?

That are cheap?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

that TRFC looks about right for ivy or haswell... I know SB-e is 147
and Z87 is 120s from my ram sticks and their XMP settings

@ bane: nothing cheap only stuff I find similar is 100$ These samsung sticks are STILL CHEAP @ 85$ in comparison to with 4gb sticks with those timings.

People need to stop complaining about these.. sure they WERE cheaper but tat was also before EVERYONE bought them and STOCKPILED them, some guy on hardforum had 16 dual channel kits for sale a month ago for 85 a piece shipped\

either pay the money for sticks that clock well or shut up
its like those kids who throw tantrums on christmas because they got the wrong iphone


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> that TRFC looks about right for ivy or haswell... I know SB-e is 147
> and Z87 is 120s from my ram sticks and their XMP settings
> 
> @ bane: nothing cheap only stuff I find similar is 100$ These samsung sticks are STILL CHEAP @ 85$ in comparison to with 4gb sticks with those timings.
> 
> People need to stop complaining about these.. sure they WERE cheaper but tat was also before EVERYONE bought them and STOCKPILED them, some guy on hardforum had 16 dual channel kits for sale a month ago for 85 a piece shipped\
> 
> either pay the money for sticks that clock well or shut up
> its like those kids who throw tantrums on christmas because they got the wrong iphone


I agree with the Tantrum stuff lol

Alright Im prolly gonna get some Crucial Sticks that are similar to the Samsung's then probably.... That or I might sell my 4gb x 3 sticks... And just but 2 new kits for my Haswell upgrade..


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just to confirm, this is the correct sticks everyone in this thread is talking about?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Genuine-4GB-DDR3-SDRAM-PC3-12800-DDR3-1600MHz-240-Pin-Memory-Card-/121095669045?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item1c31dd4535

Sad thing is I bought these Samsung sticks along time ago but I decide I liked the blue color on my Gskill. Now I need low profile sticks to fit with my ITX build


----------



## Sam OCX

I don't see a part number in there anywhere, the picture indicates 2Gbit D-rev, but it might just be a stock picture. There are also 2Gbit C-rev and 4Gbit Q-rev low-profile sticks out there.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> nvidiaftw12 try this set them to 2133MHz at 10-11-11-30 1T TRFC 128 and 1.6v they have to boot at those settings. Tell me something after trying that, and we will work them from there


Maybe this weekend when I have some free time I'll give that a shot.

Is that really a whole bunch better than 1866 9-9-9 @1.5?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

nvidia how much sticks are you running and on what platform?
I got every set I went through to 10-12-11-31 2460+ at 1.5v on SB-e and they have notoriously weak IMCs
you might need to up v depending on your platform too
1866 cas 9 vs 2133 is probaly a good chunk of speed

some people do cas 9 at 2x00s with these


----------



## nvidiaftw12

2 sticks, sandy, 2500k.


----------



## Kokin

2133 @ CAS10 is not all that different from 1866 @ CAS9, they are probably very similar in the way that 1333 @ CAS 8 is about the same as 1600 CAS9.

You won't see much improvements outside of the slight benchmark scores would result in, but going to 2000 @ CAS9 or 1866 @ CAS8 would give you slightly better performance. I would stick with what you have if you can't get anything better to be stable.


----------



## DaveLT

Technically 2133 C10 gives way more bandwidth than 1866 C9. Sure it increases delay but it still has more bandwidth


----------



## Kokin

True, but it doesn't really translate to real-world benefits for most applications.


----------



## ranhoubeiyin

think so,these are the half-height low profile ones that used to be really expensive. Good for X79 platform,thank you


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> True, but it doesn't really translate to real-world benefits for most applications.


Yeah. But you DO see a difference going for 1333 C8 to 1600 C9 on dual-channel so you're partially wrong ... If you're going to max out all the Sandy-E and Ivy-E power you're definitely going to need 1600 C9 at least across quad-channel


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Yeah. But you DO see a difference going for 1333 C8 to 1600 C9 on dual-channel so you're partially wrong ... If you're going to max out all the Sandy-E and Ivy-E power you're definitely going to need 1600 C9 at least across quad-channel


But we're talking about the case of 2133mhz CAS10 vs 1866mhz CAS9, he's already going pretty fast on his 2500K chip (not Sandy-E or Ivy-E). The slight bandwidth increase would show almost no real-world benefits unless he was using his rig to fold/encode/etc 24/7, which doesn't seem to be the case.

Even for me (I mostly use my rig to play games or watch media), the only real benefit from 1600mhz CAS8 =>2000mhz CAS9 would be the slight increase of min. FPS and it's maybe a 0%~5% difference, an increase that is not significant for my uses.

You're definitely right about all your points, but I think we're both thinking about different uses/applications. I'm more on the casual uses of a computer, so the bandwidth increase would only have impact in benchmarking or high-load applications.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> ah! awesome! thanks guys. seems my original kit was 21st week of 2012 and the kit I just got was the 20th week of 2012. that's pretty sweet


Mine are also from the 20th week of 2012. Looks like they were good batches at that time.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> But we're talking about the case of 2133mhz CAS10 vs 1866mhz CAS9, he's already going pretty fast on his 2500K chip (not Sandy-E or Ivy-E). The slight bandwidth increase would show almost no real-world benefits unless he was using his rig to fold/encode/etc 24/7, which doesn't seem to be the case.
> 
> Even for me (I mostly use my rig to play games or watch media), the only real benefit from 1600mhz CAS8 =>2000mhz CAS9 would be the slight increase of min. FPS and it's maybe a 0%~5% difference, an increase that is not significant for my uses.
> 
> You're definitely right about all your points, but I think we're both thinking about different uses/applications. I'm more on the casual uses of a computer, so the bandwidth increase would only have impact in benchmarking or high-load applications.
> Mine are also from the 20th week of 2012. Looks like they were good batches at that time.


Lol, in that case it would have made ZILCH of a difference. I do high-stress (on the hardware) gaming all the time so i need as much bandwidth as i can muster out of my hardware in order not to bottleneck the 6-core monster inside mine
Talk about 1866MHz C9 across 4 modules on X58. Lovely.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

theres a formula for this around here somewhere but basically at a ceratin point the MHZ doesn't matter because it scales to about the same if you have to loosen Cas
but cas 9 2200 or something would be good I bet


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> theres a formula for this around here somewhere but basically at a ceratin point the MHZ doesn't matter because it scales to about the same if you have to loosen Cas
> but cas 9 2200 or something would be good I bet


Look up wiki. 1866 C10 is better not just by a few % than 1600 C9. Actually less latency which is good


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah higher mhz will give you faster speeds in alot of situations but the lower cas ones are faster in small data calculations.. from what I remember


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yeah higher mhz will give you faster speeds in alot of situations but the lower cas ones are faster in small data calculations.. from what I remember


Sadly mate, ain't the truth. Higher MHz with 1 step higher CAS still results in lower latency.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

then why did you say it? I don't REMEMBER I read something about it quite za while ago.....


----------



## White Wind

Hiya
Is there such a thing as a wonder samsung 8gb-module ? or even 2x8gb kits of these


----------



## Sujeto 1

Guys i need help, my PC the one of the signature doesn't recognize non of the modules of this Samsung Ram 2x4gb low voltage. I mean i took out all the old rams to then i leave only 1 module ( in the proper slot 1) it refuse to boot and get into black screen 6F Code Post, i then add in the slot 3 a vengeance corsair, and it lasto reboot, but it manage to do it, im currently typing from this configuration. Windows and Bios keep not recognizing the Samsung Module but only the corsair. If i pull out the Samsung it reboot normal aswell.

I cleaned the cmos, i set automatic Ram in the Bios, not results. What should i do??

Edit: I'm starting to believe my new samsungs rams aren't compatible at all with my X79 Dark. At least isn't in the qualify vendor list.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Sujeto 1 Are you with the latest bios?


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Sujeto 1 Are you with the latest bios?


Hey thanks for response. Yes, i do latest bios from the EVGA website. Not results. Any thoughs?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

my only thoughts are that EVGA released another unfinished mobo, only other thought is you shoulda gotten a Rive
That is pretty weird. I would suggest going in the evga forums and asking people who have the mobo.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> my only thoughts are that EVGA released another unfinished mobo, only other thought is you shoulda gotten a Rive
> That is pretty weird. I would suggest going in the evga forums and asking people who have the mobo.


Yeah RIVE is a great card but i really fear the famous Asus bad support. I can't allow me to be dennied an RMA if mobo turn to be DOA, since where i live it's differente country where i bougth or something. EVGA provide worlwide warranty that's something to take in mind.


----------



## [CyGnus]

It seems that the board is not compatible with those sticks


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Yeah asus support is dicey, but when you have a good one it's unbeatable.
evga products are dicey. and last time I had to rma evga wouldn't do it.. but that was YEARS ago
I stay away from EVGA since then

I recommend going to their forums though. Asking if anyone has ran into that issue before...


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Yeah asus support is dicey, but when you have a good one it's unbeatable.
> evga products are dicey. and last time I had to rma evga wouldn't do it.. but that was YEARS ago
> I stay away from EVGA since then
> 
> I recommend going to their forums though. Asking if anyone has ran into that issue before...


I have terrible experience with an asus board, it came with some bent pins, i returned it. I didnt deal with asus support, but i chated with a representative once, he told me i gotta use a familiar in USA with an adress in USA to process RMA. I don't have any friend or family in USA so while as you said Asus has the BEST boards outhere risk will be present all 3 years while warranty last. Meanwhile EVGA even take care of international shipping back to me. So i guess i would have to deal with their bugs. Anyway my board hasn't had any deep problems trough the moment. Only few things solved by new Bios.

BTW, one thing i would like to ask here, to not open a new thread. I had my rig completed and working flawless. But i switched to a bigger SSD of 1TB. I pulled out the old SSD and connected the new one brand new and virgin. I booted windows installation, it loaded ok the installation guide but suddenly mouse keyboard and every USB shut down. I coudnlt control to the guide it means i wasnt able to press ACCEPT to make the installation. Very weird, i solved the stuff by Installing an internal USB and then from that port installed an old mouse i had (For some reason my Corsair M65 USB didnt work also). Then once i was in the OS, i downloaded USB support and everything was working again,

My question is, does this happen also on Asus boards?? Shouldn't be USB support somehow native avaible on bios motherboard?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I never had any issue like that with my ASUS.. Only hard drive issue I ever had was when I had my dvd drive in sata1 or sata 2
that happened on my new z87 build as well
through ASRock

I would have gotten asus...
I love my R4E and will never sell it.. it was designed in part by shamino

I have no sound though... but I can deal with the hdmi audio out on my graphics cards


----------



## By-Tor

After a little playing around with voltages and timings I was able to get my Sammy's stable @ 2400mhz w/11-12-11-38 timings on 1.66v.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

try 10-12-11-31
1.55v


----------



## Banedox

Im running my 12gb of this ram in tripple channel @ 1866 8-8-8-16 -1t.

Wondering if i can hit cas 7... or 6


----------



## tatmMRKIV

theoretically I think it can hit 7. 6 would be pushin it.
If they can do 10 2470
and 9 2200
I think 7 1866 could be a feasible target

you should hit up Hivizman
he will tell you exactly what timings to use


----------



## Kokin

My 2000mhz 8-10-9-28-1T-96 @ 1.575V (VTT @ 1.09V) has been stable for over a week.


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> theoretically I think it can hit 7. 6 would be pushin it.
> If they can do 10 2470
> and 9 2200
> I think 7 1866 could be a feasible target
> 
> you should hit up Hivizman
> he will tell you exactly what timings to use


Rogger that will try to hit Cas 7 once I get my water rig up and running...


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

Mine stable at 2133 10-10-10-27 at 1.4v. Is it possible get it stable at 2400?


----------



## Banedox

Are 1.5v safe for these chips?


----------



## d0nch1ch1o

According to JEDEC, 1.575v for stability.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0nch1ch1o*
> 
> According to JEDEC, 1.575v for stability.


Been running mine at 1.575 for a year.


----------



## fatlardo

Hi guys, I was able to change to 1866 and only using 1.34v. But any higher than 1866 at 1.5 and it will crash when using prime. Safe to try higher voltage for 24/7 use? Also, I've never messed with timmings. Any expertise will be appreciated.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

use up to 1.5 for all the way up to 2450
what cpu do you have?


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> use up to 1.5 for all the way up to 2450
> what cpu do you have?


I acutally used 1.65 for a long time cause of my original 6gb of Corsair ram....


----------



## tatmMRKIV

they can take 1.65 but max I have been suggested is 1.6

Most I needed for them was 1.47 for 2460 c10

It really varies from platform to platform is why I ask what cpu he has...

I know with SB-e you arent supposed to use over 1.6v


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> they can take 1.65 but max I have been suggested is 1.6
> 
> Most I needed for them was 1.47 for 2460 c10
> 
> It really varies from platform to platform is why I ask what cpu he has...
> 
> I know with SB-e you arent supposed to use over 1.6v


Yeah im running a X58 Xeon... so back then my stuff was stock at 1.65


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Banedox*
> 
> Yeah im running a X58 Xeon... so back then my stuff was stock at 1.65


IMC. I bet you our X58s won't do 2133. I know my Gulftown won't


----------



## tatmMRKIV

see that's what I'm talkin about...


----------



## Banedox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> IMC. I bet you our X58s won't do 2133. I know my Gulftown won't


Ive been able to do up to 2800 on my chips with 1.55 volts and god knows what timings cause that was just to see what I could get running

Typicall im at about 1866 cas 8-8-8-16-1t


----------



## Xinoxide

I've had a pair of sticks in my media center at 1.72v for almost a year. One of the sticks needs it for 2400mhz...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

wow xino that is some horrible voltage


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> wow xino that is some horrible voltage


Yeap, Horrible stick taking horrible voltage. Its probably closer to 1.65~v in the itx board though.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I think I may have some really bad sticks, or possibly my CPU / memory controller just hates them. No matter what settings I use I cannot get mine above 1960mhz. I've tried up to 1.7V 350ns TRFC and still couldn't get them stable. There must be something I'm overlooking.

1600 8-8-8-20-28 90ns 1T 1.35v = stable
1866 9-9-9-24-33 110ns 1T 1.45v = stable
1960 9-9-9-24-33 110ns 1T 1.45v = stable

Now with my crucial, I can get up 2148mhz 9-9-9-24-33 300ns 1T 1.5v, and what's stopping me from going higher is my CPU.. I'll have to double check when I get home but I think it's tWR, I need to set it 14 or higher but my CPU limits me to 12.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I think I may have some really bad sticks, or possibly my CPU / memory controller just hates them. No matter what settings I use I cannot get mine above 1960mhz. I've tried up to 1.7V 350ns TRFC and still couldn't get them stable. There must be something I'm overlooking.
> 
> 1600 8-8-8-20-28 90ns 1T 1.35v = stable
> 1866 9-9-9-24-33 110ns 1T 1.45v = stable
> 1960 9-9-9-24-33 110ns 1T 1.45v = stable
> 
> Now with my crucial, I can get up 2148mhz 9-9-9-24-33 300ns 1T 1.5v, and what's stopping me from going higher is my CPU.. I'll have to double check when I get home but I think it's tWR, I need to set it 14 or higher but my CPU limits me to 12.


There are just some CPU + Mobo combinations that don't go well with high clocks for these sticks. I could easily go to 2133~2300mhz when I was using an Asrock P67 + I5 2550K, but when I switched to a 3570K + Asrock Z77E-ITX board, I couldn't go past 2000mhz at all. The good part is that I can do 2000mhz with CAS8, where I was using CAS10 on my older setup.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I think I may have some really bad sticks, or possibly my CPU / memory controller just hates them. No matter what settings I use I cannot get mine above 1960mhz. I've tried up to 1.7V 350ns TRFC and still couldn't get them stable. There must be something I'm overlooking.
> 
> 1600 8-8-8-20-28 90ns 1T 1.35v = stable
> 1866 9-9-9-24-33 110ns 1T 1.45v = stable
> 1960 9-9-9-24-33 110ns 1T 1.45v = stable
> 
> Now with my crucial, I can get up 2148mhz 9-9-9-24-33 300ns 1T 1.5v, and what's stopping me from going higher is my CPU.. I'll have to double check when I get home but I think it's tWR, I need to set it 14 or higher but my CPU limits me to 12.


try 2T the stick may just not like 1t

ALSO seeing as I don't have these anymore, I haven't tried it but I am suspicious as to whether or not they would go for cas 6 or 7 @ 1600

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Yeap, Horrible stick taking horrible voltage. Its probably closer to 1.65~v in the itx board though.


Its a shame they are so expensive, if they were as they retailed for I'd say get another but 90 a pair is appalling


----------



## fatlardo

How do we monitor temps for the rams?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I use a handheld IR thermometer.

But if you need to measure temps you've done something wrong. They run super cool highest I ever got mine was 91F

worst case scenario grab a fan for em.. cheaper than an IR thermometer


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> try 2T the stick may just not like 1t
> 
> ALSO seeing as I don't have these anymore, I haven't tried it but I am suspicious as to whether or not they would go for cas 6 or 7 @ 1600
> 
> Its a shame they are so expensive, if they were as they retailed for I'd say get another but 90 a pair is appalling


I've tried 2T, even at the super loose stock timings they still won't budge. I can do 1600 7-8-8-20 1.65V, but there's really no point because I get less performance compared to 1866 and 1960.

$90 a pair is ridiculous, considering its just bare RAM. There's no pre overclocking / X.M.P, and no giant fancy heat sinks to add on cost.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I've tried 2T, even at the super loose stock timings they still won't budge. I can do 1600 7-8-8-20 1.65V, but there's really no point because I get less performance compared to 1866 and 1960.
> 
> $90 a pair is ridiculous, considering its just bare RAM. There's no pre overclocking / X.M.P, and no giant fancy heat sinks to add on cost.


Well it is but. It doesn't need one.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

6-8-6 1700 is the tipping point for me. it equals at least 2450 cas10 with these sticks

90 is ridiculous because you aren't even getting warranteed sticks anymore seeing as you are buying from a third party

Plus their packaging is so dicey. theres no guarantee that the package never got stepped on or anything

Only reason I would pick up more of these sticks is if I were able to get some cherry ones for CPU IMC testing

I should probably get some of these before I get that one powerchip kit I have been eyeballing though

Really my only gripe about the lack of heatsinks and etc is that it leaves the stick fairly vulnerable


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> 6-8-6 1700 is the tipping point for me. it equals at least 2450 cas10 with these sticks
> 
> 90 is ridiculous because you aren't even getting warranteed sticks anymore seeing as you are buying from a third party
> 
> Plus their packaging is so dicey. theres no guarantee that the package never got stepped on or anything
> 
> Only reason I would pick up more of these sticks is if I were able to get some cherry ones for CPU IMC testing
> 
> I should probably get some of these before I get that one powerchip kit I have been eyeballing though
> 
> Really my only gripe about the lack of heatsinks and etc is that it leaves the stick fairly vulnerable


You can always slap a cheap ramsink on. The full cover ones


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You can always slap a cheap ramsink on. The full cover ones


They don't need a heatsink. Most RAM doesn't. I swear they use heat sinks to hide the IC manufactures to increase the sales of less popular chips.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> They don't need a heatsink. Most RAM doesn't. I swear they use heat sinks to hide the IC manufactures to increase the sales of less popular chips.


You ol' fella missed this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> Really my only gripe about the lack of heatsinks and etc is that it leaves the stick fairly vulnerable


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> You can always slap a cheap ramsink on. The full cover ones


Yeah but I never really found one that was as well made as corsair platinums or g.skill tridents.. I mean the trident X are practrically a milimeter thick solid shield. I haven't tried or would never dream to but it could probably take a some nasty gouges. Most of the new stuff save EK LN2 pots
is ugly as sin as well. corsair plattysa are beatiful and the g.skills you can atleast take the red trident thing off.

Honestly though when these were initially released they were never intended to be enthusiast level sticks. They were basically economy sticks.

But alot of enthusiast liquid cool for whatever reason.(so useless these sticks are never hot).

Though I do not disagree with penguin suggesting they are made to cover ICs. but honestly theres only one chip out there at the moment it seems and its the samsung whatevers


----------



## jbmayes2000

So I have 4 sticks of these in my Z77 Mpower board and I see alot of timings being thrown around but whats the best way to start out? Take the voltage up and try out some crazy timings until one sticks and then lower the voltage down?

I was hoping to find a decent step by step process and all i have found really was this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Samsung/MV-3V4G3/6.html

and some of that seems greek to me.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

10-12-11-31 t2 2400 @ 1.5-1.6 depending on IMC
start at 2400 and keep sending it up till it gets pissy
don't give em alot of V it's highly unnecessary


----------



## jbmayes2000

Won't boot to windows and fails


----------



## jrcbandit

Try starting 2133 with 1.45 Volts at 10 12 12 31 timing, and if you want CAS 9 timings try a voltage in the 1.5 to 1.575 range.

I got 9 11 10 28 at 2133 with 1.55 V.


----------



## jbmayes2000

It boots but my monitor goes into power save mode and then it reboots back to bios


----------



## By-Tor

I can get 2 sticks to 2400mhz with 10,11,10,30 timings, but with all 4 sticks installed 1960mhz with 9,9,9,28 timings is the best they will do.

Guess my IMC is limiting it...

Any ideas?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

i got 1270 ish with em at 10-12-11-31 t2 (mobo preset raw mhz profile) and they destroyed every other stick i have gotten on super pi including 2500 mhz 9-11-11-31 1T G. Skill


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> It boots but my monitor goes into power save mode and then it reboots back to bios


My Asrock Z77 board won't allow booting with 2133mhz, no matter how loose of a setting I try. It's a big issue for some who are using a 3570K/3770K with an Asrock Z77 board. I used to have a Asrock P67 + 2550K (no-iGPU) and I could easily do 5Ghz on that chip with the same RAM, I could go up to 2200~2300Mhz.

I suggest going down to 1833MHz and trying to get CAS8 timings. I was able to do 2000Mhz with 8-10-9-28-1T-96 timings using 1.575V RAM voltage and 1.9 VTT voltage (VTT has to be within 0.5V of RAM).


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> My Asrock Z77 board won't allow booting with 2133mhz, no matter how loose of a setting I try. It's a big issue for some who are using a 3570K/3770K with an Asrock Z77 board. I used to have a Asrock P67 + 2550K (no-iGPU) and I could easily do 5Ghz on that chip with the same RAM, I could go up to 2200~2300Mhz.
> 
> I suggest going down to 1833MHz and trying to get CAS8 timings. I was able to do 2000Mhz with 8-10-9-28-1T-96 timings using 1.575V RAM voltage and 1.9 VTT voltage (VTT has to be within 0.5V of RAM).


Well I managed 1866 9-9-9-30 and 1tCr at 1.4v. Couldn't get 8's anywhere along that. It would get close to making it into windows before it would BSoD.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> My Asrock Z77 board won't allow booting with 2133mhz, no matter how loose of a setting I try. It's a big issue for some who are using a 3570K/3770K with an Asrock Z77 board. I used to have a Asrock P67 + 2550K (no-iGPU) and I could easily do 5Ghz on that chip with the same RAM, I could go up to 2200~2300Mhz.
> 
> I suggest going down to 1833MHz and trying to get CAS8 timings. I was able to do 2000Mhz with 8-10-9-28-1T-96 timings using 1.575V RAM voltage and 1.9 VTT voltage (VTT has to be within 0.5V of RAM).
> 
> 
> 
> Well I managed 1866 9-9-9-30 and 1tCr at 1.4v. Couldn't get 8's anywhere along that. It would get close to making it into windows before it would BSoD.
Click to expand...

MOST of these samsung sticks can do basically the same overclock over and over and over so you may want to follow the outlines timings to a T. Set EVERTHING to auto, only change what were told these last few posts.

Numbers liek this one in bold: 10-*12*-11-31-2T can make or break your OC and dont matter much for performance.

However when I purchased my kits ( quite a few ) I found a stick here and there that just... wouldn't.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> MOST of these samsung sticks can do basically the same overclock over and over and over so you may want to follow the outlines timings to a T. Set EVERTHING to auto, only change what were told these last few posts.
> 
> Numbers liek this one in bold: 10-*12*-11-31-2T can make or break your OC and dont matter much for performance.
> 
> However when I purchased my kits ( quite a few ) I found a stick here and there that just... wouldn't.


Thanks! I may just root around this thread for timings and see if I can 't just find one that works!


----------



## DaveLT

Secondary timings are more important than CAS timings themselves


----------



## jbmayes2000

Can you get a bsod from too much voltage?


----------



## sabishiihito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Can you get a bsod from too much voltage?


Yes you can, actually. Some ICs or PCBs get unstable if you raise the volts too high.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> Can you get a bsod from too much voltage?


Try 1866mhz 8-10-9-30-1T with 1.5V. I would say 1.575V should be your limit if you want a longer lifespan. If your RAM voltage is within reasonable levels, it shouldn't be giving you any BSoDs. Make sure your VTT voltage (motherboard voltage) is within 0.5V of your RAM voltage.


----------



## jbmayes2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sabishiihito*
> 
> Yes you can, actually. Some ICs or PCBs get unstable if you raise the volts too high.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Try 1866mhz 8-10-9-30-1T with 1.5V. I would say 1.575V should be your limit if you want a longer lifespan. If your RAM voltage is within reasonable levels, it shouldn't be giving you any BSoDs. Make sure your VTT voltage (motherboard voltage) is within 0.5V of your RAM voltage.


so if my voltage on my CPU is at 1.26 and I definitely haven't gone past 1.7, I should be good there.

I've gone through and plugged a lot of timings in from recent posts to no avail. It managed to do 2000mhz with everything on auto and messing with the voltage (it was last night I forget the number) but I got it to get to windows but it wouldn't survive a intel burn test so I would increase voltage just slightly and it wouldn't help so I would go backwards and then it wouldn't even load windows.

I think my frustration lies in my ignorance of the numbers/abbreviations everyone uses and every time I Google to understand the reasons why CAS and each timing is important/what it does I'm met with some jargon. Kudos to you all who get it! And thanks everyone who helped/is helping me! However, I'll keep playing around. I'm fairly determined to get it to 2133 because I think they can at least do that!

I think I'm going to turn everything back to auto. Set voltage to stock setting and move it one speed at a time until it doesn't boot and then take the voltage up one notch until it's stable for that. I'm hoping that I can get it that way and probably have bad timings but I figured I can deal with that in due time. Is that possible?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

try 2t is you are doing 1t that should help with OC

I didn't have luck with 1t on these sticks

Also if you haven't already download superpi and run 32M before running off to IBT
Might be something other than the memory speed thats causing instability.. ( I needed to tweak vccsa)


----------



## garikfox

I've been using 4x4gb of these in my Z77A-GD65 at 1600mhz 8-8-8-24-2T 1.5v for almost two years, I got them when they first came out, Ive been wondering if I should OC them









Since the same chips (HYKO) are in Gskill 2600mhz 10-12-12-31 1.65v ram makes me want to OC mine lol









http://i4memory.com/157752-post279.html


----------



## tatmMRKIV

I have heard some great things about these chips.. 2640 from Hivizman


----------



## besthijacker

Sorry for the late bump but I have quick question. One of my sticks died few days ago and I called Samsung to try and get replacement and was told that this memory does not qualify for a replacement and it does not even have the "lifetime warranty" on it because it's actually an OEM product, what?

Any had a similar issue while trying to exchange it?


----------



## By-Tor

I have thought about replacing my 4 sammy sticks, but everytime I start looking I keep asking myself why. These sticks run great anywhere from 1600/CL7 up to and past 2400/CL10 and I know they don't bench the best and there is faster/better ram on the market, but I can't bring myself to replacing them with another set that I won't notice any difference in everyday tasks and games..

Love these sticks...


----------



## seesee

i got 3 sticks(Migrated from x58.. I need one more, where can I get it?

In this world =x


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> i got 3 sticks(Migrated from x58.. I need one more, where can I get it?
> 
> In this world =x


Here's some
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MINT-Samsung-DDR3-8GB-2x-4GB-1-35V-30NM-Class-Low-Voltage-Desktop-Memory-/131260341589?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item1e8fb9dd55

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Green-Wonder-Ram-8GB-2-x-4-GB-DDR3-1600-1-35V-30nm-MV-3V4G3D-US-/161385513715?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item25935382f3


----------



## seesee

M379B5273DH0-YK0 <<-- is this serial the same ram?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seesee*
> 
> M379B5273DH0-YK0 <<-- is this serial the same ram?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1335977/samsung-miracle-memory-club

M379B5273DH0-YK0, so yes.


----------



## Chita Gonza

Good RAM for X79 it seems with the latency and speed limits... poor choice for SB or older though. I would like to see some high volt testing... pushing +1.8v and trying to lower CAS.


----------



## Vario

I got 5 of these sticks, used to have 7 of them at one point. Wish they ran better on my Z77X-UD3H but they don't run well at all even with beta bios, adjusting slew rate, etc.

They run great on my Asrock boards.


----------



## Crack_Fox

2133MHz 10-10-10-28-1T at 1.4v for about 2 years now. Even all the way up to 5GHz on my 2600k.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

cool story I was doing cas 10 2470 with 1.55v


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> cool story I was doing cas 10 2470 with 1.55v


Nice!

With the X79 Rampage mobo?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yup! these sticks LOVE the raw mhz preset
(10-12-11-31)


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> yup! these sticks LOVE the raw mhz preset
> (10-12-11-31)


Damn maybe I should try going north of 2133 with my little Z77E/2550k. Last I tried, I only got to 2200, 2400 wouldn't boot at 1.65v with the default latencies. Looks like you emulated the G Skill Ripjaw's XMP.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231585


----------



## marik123

Right now I have 4 sticks of these and I was able to hit 2200mhz 10-11-11-33 2T @ 1.475v. I tried 10-10-10-30 2T @ 1.53v and sometimes will result a crash during gaming. If I take out 2 sticks and only run 2x4gb, then I can run all the way upto 2800mhz @ 1.65v 12-12-12-36 2T. Best $95 ram ever.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Damn maybe I should try going north of 2133 with my little Z77E/2550k. Last I tried, I only got to 2200, 2400 wouldn't boot at 1.65v with the default latencies. Looks like you emulated the G Skill Ripjaw's XMP.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231585


I wish I could say I did but it was all the preset.

I might be able to get the exact timings but my x79 rive is more or less retired

https://www.dropbox.com/s/j9mqwk9j0f63uzw/20141015_101025.jpg?dl=0

literally its being used to hold my kingpin card till I can install it on my 4930k RVBE setup

I need more distilled water and to just take the time to run the tubing

definitely not the best 95$ or 100$ ram ever

some people got vengeance 2933mhz 4x4gb kits for 100$(only reason I don't completely hate corsair)


----------



## Vario

I have 3 sticks of this stuff sitting around, and 2 installed. Originally had 7 sticks of it. I'd install 4 of the stuff in my UD3H but it just runs terrible on that board, regardless of bios. Best I can really get on that board is 1800 4x4GB @ 1.45v IIRC. My understanding is the stuff flat out won't run well on gigabyte boards.

Meanwhile my 2x8 Kingston Hyper X Black DDR3 1600 KHX16C10B1BK2/16X will validate 2200 11-11-11-33 1T @ 1.55v but I haven't bothered to stability test it, I really don't like overclocking ram because I am never sure how I am supposed to stability test it. For benchmarks I usually just run that 2200 at 1.6v. Strangely the Kingston ram isn't truly stable at its XMP 1600 10-10-10-27-36 1T 1.5v unless I raise my CPU/VTT.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

stability testing for ram is just 32m super Pi

if it does 32m superpi itll be good

only platform I really have luck OCing with is my SB-e
everything else has IMC voltage controlls and is just wonky as hell.
like I am on a 4790K at the moment on sock settings. I bought it off 636cc as a 5ghz capable chip with a top tier IMC

I cannot get it anywhere past stock

my 4930k I just was having wretched luck with, I think I need better PSC samples

and havent even tried the g3258 I have with a binned top level IMC

and I have been having the worst luck with my 4770K setup


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> stability testing for ram is just 32m super Pi
> 
> if it does 32m superpi itll be good


I've passed that before, still had problems. This is with a few different processors/mobos.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

try hyperpi then

or for serious testing use memtest86
I have never had a problem if they pass 32m consecutively though

or if i get problems after that I know its cpu related


----------



## Vario

I had some great ram overclocks with a Xeon 1230v2, ran the ram the best out of all my 1155 samples but I sold them all off but this 3770k, which while it does terrible with ram overclocks, is an absolute peach core overclocker. Prior owner ran it underwater 4.7 @ 1.2v. I have been able to run it close to that with air, however its max 4.8 requires an inordinate amount more voltage.

I would definitely expect 2011 to run much ram better.

edit: Even with the 1230v2 though, ram instability. The beta bios I run now has more timing control so in theory I might get better results, but I gave up on it since I have no idea how to properly set secondary and tertiary timings.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah I get overclocking boards with good memory presets and then tweak the presets to match my needs


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tatmMRKIV*
> 
> I wish I could say I did but it was all the preset.
> 
> I might be able to get the exact timings but my x79 rive is more or less retired
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/j9mqwk9j0f63uzw/20141015_101025.jpg?dl=0
> 
> literally its being used to hold my kingpin card till I can install it on my 4930k RVBE setup
> 
> I need more distilled water and to just take the time to run the tubing
> 
> definitely not the best 95$ or 100$ ram ever
> 
> some people got vengeance 2933mhz 4x4gb kits for 100$(only reason I don't completely hate corsair)


DDR4 or DDR3?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

ddr3
lol no one will sell any ddr4 that low


----------



## Vario

Is there a way to load different XMPs onto ram?

edit: mainly I'd like to copy some of the GSkill profile secondary, tertiary, slew rates for my Greens and the HyperX beast profile for my HyperX Black. I have tried manually inputting variables into my bios, but different mfgr's use different terms for these variables.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

there really isn't


----------



## marik123

Right now I'm running at 2200mhz 4 DIMM 10-11-11-33 2T @ 1.475v stable. Is there any way for me to push it to 2400mhz? I tried to mess with other settings such as the system agent voltage (IMC for haswell already set to offset +0.035v) and the system will refuse to boot when I set RAM to 2400mhz. Any ideas?


----------



## tatmMRKIV

set voltage offset to +150 raise dimm to 1.55v to start
if that works lower SA offset till it gets pissy and then bump it up

if it doesnt work after 1st try with my reccommended settings up vdimm to 1.65

also try 10-12-11-31


----------



## By-Tor

I run mine at 2400mhz on 1.63v with 10-12-11-32 timings without issues. Have had them up to 2700mhz on 1.65v with 12-14-13-40 timings...


----------



## tatmMRKIV

yeah my cpu's imc while i had these sticks was 2474mhz or so. it was a 3930k and i got them to go under 7m in 32m pi


----------



## marik123

I tried to push system agent voltage to offset +0.1v opposed to +0.035v for my 2200mhz ram setting, lower the latency to 11-12-12-36 2T, ram voltage from 1.475v to 1.65v, no go. Still showing a black screen, any other ideas guys?
















I tried running two sticks individually, and they all can run 2400mhz at dual channel mode, but not 4 sticks...


----------



## By-Tor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I tried to push system agent voltage to offset +0.1v opposed to +0.035v for my 2200mhz ram setting, lower the latency to 11-12-12-36 2T, ram voltage from 1.475v to 1.65v, no go. Still showing a black screen, any other ideas guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried running two sticks individually, and they all can run 2400mhz at dual channel mode, but not 4 sticks...


I don't even use all 4 sticks anymore. I can only get just over 1866mhz with all 4, but can run 2 anyway I like.


----------



## tatmMRKIV

could try to up vccsa a bit or the cache voltage


----------



## marik123

I tried to + system agent voltage all the way to +0.2v, still refuse to boot. Ram is set to 1.65v 12-12-12-36 2T. Like I said, as soon as I remove 2 sticks, the system can boot and run stable at 2400mhz 10-12-12-36 2T @ 1.55v, tried other 2 sticks and the same result. I even try to put all my CPU overclock back to stock and only play with the RAM setting and 2200mhz is the best I can achieve for 4 sticks samsung RAM. Do you guys think maybe I should sell my samsung ram and use it to get 2x8gb of the 2400mhz 1.65v ram instead?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> My understanding is the stuff flat out won't run well on gigabyte boards.


I have 4x4GB of this ram running at 2133MHz 9-10-10-21-2T 96tRFC at 1.56v on a Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H. At the same speed, I can do 10-10-10-24-2T 128tRFC at 1.425v. Not sure where you got that understanding.


----------



## nakedtoes

Been running my 4 sticks at 2000 CL9,10,10,10,28,2t at 1.575V since 2013... been very stable wo any problem until recently having memory boot up issue.... Revert back to 1600mhz cl 8,8,8,24,1T at 1.35V... stable so far.... so i believe let this ram to run above certain voltage for long period of time will "harm" it.


----------



## majnu

Sorry to bump this old thread but I have decided to overclock my RAM.

When it comes to RAM from what I've read there are stability tests like Memtest and HyperPI which I can pass, but when I test the same timings and overclock in Prime95 for stress testing it will fail within the hour and BSOD.

This is why I wanted to find out what is the cause even when I am giving volts up to Intel's limit :
1.65V DRAM,
(VCCSA 1.1) which shows in HWInfo as VTT 1.184-1.192 (My motherboard has no ability to change VTT)
1.8 PLL as , and applying the lowest of overclock (1800mhz) using the stock timings 11-11-11-28-1. I even changed the command rate to 2T and it failed within Prime95 but still passed one test in Memtest.

I ensured that my CPU overclock was stable and reading on Overclockers UK 8Pack (who is some kind of Overclocking champ with HWbot records) has mentioned an hour stress test is sufficient and then to just play your game. This is how I have approached my CPU overclocks.

This is what I enter into Prime95 to test


My system specs are:
3770k 4.7 ghz
Asus Sabertooth z77 with most recent bios
16gb samsung green ddr3
H100i cooler


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Sorry to bump this old thread but I have decided to overclock my RAM.
> 
> When it comes to RAM from what I've read there are stability tests like Memtest and HyperPI which I can pass, but when I test the same timings and overclock in Prime95 for stress testing it will fail within the hour and BSOD.
> 
> This is why I wanted to find out what is the cause even when I am giving volts up to Intel's limit :
> 1.65V DRAM,
> (VCCSA 1.1) which shows in HWInfo as VTT 1.184-1.192 (My motherboard has no ability to change VTT)
> 1.8 PLL as , and applying the lowest of overclock (1800mhz) using the stock timings 11-11-11-28-1. I even changed the command rate to 2T and it failed within Prime95 but still passed one test in Memtest.
> 
> I ensured that my CPU overclock was stable and reading on Overclockers UK 8Pack (who is some kind of Overclocking champ with HWbot records) has mentioned an hour stress test is sufficient and then to just play your game. This is how I have approached my CPU overclocks.
> 
> This is what I enter into Prime95 to test
> 
> 
> My system specs are:
> 3770k 4.7 ghz
> Asus Sabertooth z77 with most recent bios
> 16gb samsung green ddr3
> H100i cooler


1.35v ram at 1.65v? I used to run mine at 2400/2133 1.50.1.55v IIRC.

But note that the IMC will have a hard time keeping up with 4 sticks, search this thread. For memory testing, I use google stressapptest. One hour, at least.

For a general overclock, 24-hour p95 blend with 90% of the ram. That's what I did back when I had an ivy bridge cpu, and I got errors 16 hours into the test. I wouldn't ever trust a CPU overclock with 1 hour prime test. Perhaps 8Pack's definition of "stability" means the ability to benchmark and upload the results.

A general advice is to validate your overclocks individually. In other words, test if you can overclock your RAM with no CPU overclock. I would also try with just 2 sticks.


----------

